# Ολυμπιάδα 2012, Λονδίνο



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2012)

Αφού τέλειωσε το Euro 2012, ας αρχίσουμε σιγά σιγά να ετοιμαζόμαστε για τους Ολυμπιακούς του Λονδίνου (οι Ολυμπιακοί 2008, εδώ).

Για ορεκτικό, από σήμερα αρχίζει στο Καράκας τους αγώνες της στο προολυμπιακό η εθνική μπάσκετ. Ξεκινάει σήμερα χαλαρά, με αντίπαλο την Ιορδανία (ΕΤ1, 21.00). Ομάδα, πρόγραμμα κ.α. στοιχεία εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2012)

Πάνω στην ώρα, έρχομαι από έκθεση φωτογραφίας για τους Ολυμπιακούς το 1896, στα πλαίσια κλπκλπ. 
Σήμερα διάβαζα στην τοπική εφημερίδα ότι βάφτηκε η μια από τις ειδικές λωρίδες κυκλοφορίας. Στον υπόγειο έχουν ήδη βάλει τις σχετικές πινακίδες, χρώματος ροζ φωσφοριζέ. Ελπίζω να μην είναι έτσι κι οι δρόμοι. 
Χτες ή προχτές διαδήλωναν οι κάτοικοι της περιοχής που θα τοποθετηθούν τα αντιαεροπορικά. 
Εδώ και λίγες μέρες (από την ημέρα που αποκλείστηκαν στο ποδόσφαιρο) άρχισαν οι διαφημίσεις που εμφανίζουν και αλλοδαπούς αθλητές, ξέρετε, τη μάνα του κινέζου γυμναστή κλπ. 
Σε γενικές γραμμές, τους βρίσκω πολύ κουλ κι αδιάφορους για τους αγώνες. Μάλιστα σε πολλά σημεία του κέντρου έχουν ξεκινήσει τα ετήσια θερινά έργα στο δρόμο, που δε θα τελειώσουν πριν τους αγώνες. Κάτι διαφημίσεις που έλεγαν βοηθήστε μας να καλωσορίσουμε τους επισκέπτες πέρασαν στα ψιλά. 
Η πολιτιστική Ολυμπιάδα έχει ξεκινήσει. Κλασσικά βαφτίστηκαν μέρος του φεστιβάλ όλα όσα προγραμματίζονται κάθε χρόνο, π.χ. το φεστιβάλ του Εδιμβούργου. Όλοι τα ίδια κάνουν. 
Μια φίλη μου θα είναι στην τελετή έναρξης- θα χορεύει στην τελετή έναρξης, δεν θα παρακολουθεί. Ευτυχώς κιόλας, γιατί άμα η περιγραφή είναι όπως όλα τα αθλητικά του μπιμπισί, σωθήκαμε. 
Εισιτήρια; Δεν πέτυχα ούτε στον πρώτο γύρο, ούτε στο δεύτερο, και στον τρίτο γύρο είχαν μείνει μόνο τα πολύ ακριβά για τα σπορ που δεν θέλει να δει κανείς. Λέγαμε με κάτι φίλους να βγάλουμε εισιτήρια για το μπάσκετ που έχει ακόμα, αλλά δεν ξέρουμε το πρόγραμμα και διστάζουμε. Εγώ είπα να βγάλουμε για τον τελικό, όποιος και να παίζει καλά θα παίζει. 
Είμαι σίγουρη ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά, ελπίζω να μην μας πρήξουν με τα πολυπολιτισμικά (στο Πεκίνο το μικρό αγγλικό σώου έπαιζε με την τουριστική εικόνα της χώρας, ελπίζω να μείνουμε στα τουριστικά, έχω ΒΑΡΕΘΕΙ τα άλλα).


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2012)

Πολύ χαίρομαι που θα έχουμε ανταποκρίτρια on location.


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2012)

Η ανταποκρίτρια θεωρεί ότι θα πρέπει να βγάλει εισιτήριο για Ελλάδα και να την κάνει, όπως κάνουν όλοι οι φίλοι και γνωστοί της (πλην της τελετοεναρξοχορεύτριας), αλλά επειδή πέρασε ωραία στην Αθήνα, θέλει να δει από κοντά τους αγώνες εδώ. Βεβαίως, ο δήμος μας στέλνει κάθε βδομάδα φυλλάδια που μας λέει ότι δεν θα μπορούμε να βγούμε από το σπίτι μας, θα είναι όλα τα μέσα μεταφοράς φίσκα, και γενικώς θα έρθει η συντέλεια του κόσμου για όσους δεν είναι στο Λονδίνο αποκλειστικά για τους αγώνες.


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2012)

The Chap Olympiad 2012


----------



## daeman (Jul 3, 2012)

SBE said:


> The Chap Olympiad 2012



I wonder who will be crowned the chap class twit champion this silly season... 
Cucumber sandwich discus? Αγγούρι φαίνεται.


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2012)

Κάτι ήξερα που είχα σταματήσει να παρακολουθώ μπάσκετ. :curse:


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Κάτι ήξερα που είχα σταματήσει να παρακολουθώ μπάσκετ. :curse:



Έτσι φαίνεται. Απόψε ούτε ομάδα υπήρχε ούτε προπονητής. Συγχαρητήρια στους Νιγηριανούς για την παλικαρίσια πρόκρισή τους. Όσο για τα "αστέρια" μας, ας θέσουν και μερικά ερωτήματα στον εαυτό τους (ή στους εαυτούς τους, αν προτιμάτε ;) ). Δεν κοιμάται ο θεός σε όλα τα ματς μπάσκετ ή μπορεί και να κοιμηθεί για χάρη άλλων...


----------



## SBE (Jul 8, 2012)

Olympic bargains galore as London's theatres and hotels slash rates

"We originally increased our prices by an average of 80% for the Games," says Conan Gupta, one of the hotel's directors. "But we've had to cut them because our bookings for the Olympics period are down 50% on last year, and in August, when we'd expect to be full, it's completely dead."

Εγώ το έλεγα, και ελπίζω τώρα οι σπιτονοικοκύρηδες που είπαν στους νοικάρηδές τους ότι θα πρέπει να μετακομίσουν την περίοδο των Ολυμπιακών ή πληρώσουν το τετραπλάσιο ενοίκιο, να βρεθούν τώρα με ένα ενοίκιο μέιον. 

Όλοι οι γνωστοί μου κανόνισαν να λείπουν απο το Λονδίνο όχι γιατί υπήρχε κανένας πραγματικός φόβος ότι τα μακρινά προάστεια που μένουν και εργάζονται θα γέμιζαν τουρίστες αλλά γιατί άμα θέλεις να το παίξεις καλός Άγγλος (δεν είναι όλοι οι φίλοι μου άγγλοι) πρέπει να σνομπάρεις τις διεθνείς ομαδικές εκδηλώσεις.


----------



## SBE (Jul 13, 2012)

Για όσους σκέφτονται ταξιδάκι τελευταίας στιγμής, βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν ακόμα εισιτήρια για την τελετή έναρξης, προς £2012 και £1600.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 13, 2012)

Και πάνω που αναρωτιόμουν τι να κάνω τα λεφτά απ' την επιστροφή της εφορίας!


----------



## SBE (Jul 13, 2012)

Κοίτα, άμα θες να ξοδέψεις λιγότερα, υπάρχει κι η τελετή λήξης, με τα λεφτά του πρώτου εισιτηρίου της τελετής έναρξης βγάζεις και το αεροπορικό εισιτήριο.


----------



## Costas (Jul 17, 2012)

Three buses carrying athletes to the Olympic Village lost their way and took four hours instead of 45 minutes.


----------



## Costas (Jul 20, 2012)

Τους λέγανε να μείνουν Αγγλία το καλοκαίρι για το Ιωβηλαίο, τους Ολυμπιακούς κλπ., αλλά τους έφαγε η βροχή και...η γκρίνια. (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2012)

Κόπιαρα το κειμενάκι για την γκρίνια και εδώ γιατί αξίζει να σχολιαστεί, ιδίως από τους διαμένοντες στο Λονδίνο.

Στο τέλος θα λέμε για τους υποδειγματικούς Ολυμπιακούς της Αθήνας (και το τέλος του Δεύτερου Χρυσού Αιώνα).


----------



## SBE (Jul 23, 2012)

Απαντάνε οι διαμένοντες στο Λονδίνο με κάποια καθυστέρηση. 

Λοιπόν, σε γενικές γραμμές το άρθρο λέει τα πράγματα ακριβώς όπως είναι. Εκτός από τη ΝΥΤ και η Γκάρντιαν είχε παρόμοιο άρθρο και είχε πολύ ενδιαφέρον να δει κανείς τα σχόλια των αναγνωστών, που λίγο- πολύ έκαναν πολύ κατανοητό το γιατί υπάρχει γκρίνια. 
Επειδή μένω στο κέντρο ο δήμος μου εδώ και μήνες με βομβαρδίζει με φυλλάδια και λοιπή ενημέρωση σχετικά με το τι θα γίνει στους αγώνες. Τα φυλλάδια είναι του στυλ "κατά τη διάρκεια των αγώνων θα έρθει η συντέλεια του κόσμου, μη βγείτε από το σπίτι σας και μην επιχειρήσετε με κανέναν τρόπο να χρησιμοποιήσετε δημόσια συγκοινωνία. Οι παραβάτες θα τιμωρούνται με φυλάκιση σε σκοτεινό βαγόνι του μετρό κολλημένο στη μέση της σήραγγας, με τη θέρμανση στο φουλ και με ελαφριά διαρροή καυσαερίων από τη μηχανή". Μ' άλλα λόγια παίζεται το σώου φύγετε ντόπιοι. Επειδή το ίδιο έγινε και στην Αθήνα αν θυμάμαι καλά, αναρωτιέμαι αν αυτό είναι πολιτική της ΔΟΕ για να γίνουν οι αγώνες με όσο το δυνατό μικρότερη ενόχληση. Βέβαια στην Αθήνα το ότι οι αγώνες έγιναν μέσα στις θερινές διακοπές του Έλληνα ήταν μια κάποια ενθάρρυνση ότι όλοι θα λείπουν. Εδώ η πόλη δεν κατεβάζει ρολά τον Αύγουστο, παρόλο που τις έξι εβδομάδες των σχολικών διακοπών γενικά πέφτει η κίνηση, οπότε είναι πιο δύσκολο να πείσεις τους ντόπιους να πάνε διακοπές ειδικά τότε. Γι’ αυτό προσπαθούν να τους πείσουν ότι αν πρέπει να μείνουν και αν πρέπει να πάνε μέχρι το γραφείο τους στο κέντρο θα πρέπει να ξεκινάνε στις πέντε το πρωί γιατί θα είναι φίσκα ο υπόγειος. Και αναρωτιέται ο κάθε λογικός άνθρωπος: οι αθλητικές εγκαταστάσεις είναι στο (πρώην) υποβαθμισμένο ανατολικό Λονδίνο, στη ζώνη 2/3. Κάποιες εκδηλώσεις θα γίνουν κοντά στο παλάτι και κάποιες στο Γουέμπλεϊ. Εγώ που ζω π.χ. στο δυτικό Λονδίνο, και δεν παίρνω ούτε ένα τρένο που να περνάει από αυτούς του προορισμούς, στις οχτώ το πρωί που ακόμα δε έχουν ξεκινήσει τα αθλήματα, γιατί θα επηρεαστώ; Κι αν επηρεαστώ, πόσο χειρότερα θα είναι από τις εκδηλώσεις του Ιωβηλαίου που δεν υπήρχε κανένα πρόβλημα στο μετρό, εκτός από συνωστισμό σε πεντέξι σταθμούς που ήταν κοντά στις εκδηλώσεις;
Εντωμεταξύ σε δήμους που δεν έχουν απολύτως καμία σχέση με τους αγώνες έχει γίνει το ίδιο. Κάτι φίλοι μου που μένουν στο καταπράσινο και χαρωπό γκέτο νεόπλουτων Μάζγουελ Χιλ κανόνισαν διακοπές ακριβώς την περίοδο των αγώνων, φεύγουν την Παρασκευή και γυρίζουν την επόμενη της τελετής λήξης. Όταν τους είπα ότι στερούν στα παιδιά τους την δυνατότητα να ζήσουν από κοντά την ατμόσφαιρα των αγώνων μου είπαν ότι το Σπίτι της Ολλανδίας θα είναι στο πάρκο δίπλα τους και χορηγός θα είναι η Χάινεκεν, άρα η γειτονιά τους θα γεμίσει μεθυσμένους Ολλανδούς χούλιγκαν (ίσως οπαδούς της συγχρονικής κολύμβησης) που θα καταναλώνουν δωρεάν μπύρα. Όταν τους εξήγησα ότι αυτά τα μέρη είναι περισσότερο σαν εκθεσιακοί χώροι για δημόσιες σχέσεις και προβολή της χώρας διαφώνησαν, δε βαριέσαι. 
Ο καιρός: μέσα Μαΐου έκανε απότομο καλοκαίρι, δυο βδομάδες με 30 βαθμούς σχεδόν. Μετά έπιασε βροχή και δεν σταμάτησε μέχρι προχτές. Από προχτές έχουμε πάλι καλοκαίρι που λέει θα συνεχιστεί για καμιά βδομάδα. Επιτέλους, γιατί είχα βαρεθεί. Γενικά όμως το Λονδίνο έχει πολύ καλό καιρό το Μάιο και λίγο τον Αύγουστο. Ιούνιος- Ιούλιος είναι βροχεροί. Οπότε η γκρίνια για τον καιρό είναι απλώς γκρίνια κι ο καθένας με τον πόνο του. Κάτι Αυστραλοί π.χ. μου παραπονιόντουσαν στην Αθήνα ότι δεν θα είχε στέγαστρο το κολυμβητήριο και θα έκαιγε ο ήλιος του αθλητές τους που θα ήταν στην πισίνα πέντε λεπτά συνολικά. Εδώ παραπονιούνται οι θεατές του μπιτς βόλεϊ ότι θα αναγκαστούν να φορέσουν ρούχα οι αθλήτριες, ειδικά αυτές από τις ζεστές χώρες, όπως η Βραζιλία. 
Στα πιο πάνω να προσθέσω τα αντιαεροπορικά όπλα στις ταράτσες (!!!!), το ότι όποιος βρήκε εισιτήρια ήταν σα να κέρδισε το λαχείο, το ότι η πολιτιστική ολυμπιάδα μέχρι στιγμής έχει δείξει να είναι περισσότερο για τα πανηγύρια, το κόστος εννοείται ότι έχει ξεπεράσει τον προϋπολογισμό εδώ και δυο- τρία χρόνια, φυσικό είναι να υπάρχει αρνητικό κλίμα από το κοινό. 
Το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι σε αντίθεση με την εντύπωση που είχα από την Ελλάδα, εδώ άρχισαν να ασχολούνται με τους αγώνες εδώ και δυο βδομάδες. Οι διαφημίσεις στην τηλεόραση π.χ. και η προσπάθεια για δημιουργία κλίματος ξεκίνησε τελευταία στιγμή και κάπως άτονα. Με ενοχλεί φοβερά μια διαφήμιση που λέει "το Λονδίνο 2012 έφτασε", γιατί το Λονδίνο δεν έφτασε πουθενά και είμαστε ήδη στον έβδομο μήνα του 2012. Αλλά ίσως, όπως λέει το άρθρο της ΝΥΤ, να υπάρχει όντως ο φόβος της λέξης Ολυμπιακοί Αγώνες. 
Το Σάββατο το βράδυ έφτασα Χηθροου και είδα δύο κωμικά: Στο αεροδρόμιο υπήρχε ειδικός χώρος με διαχωριστικά για ουρά και πέντε εθελοντές πίσω από γραφεία και μια ταμπέλα που έλεγε "ολυμπιακή οικογένεια, εγγραφή". Στην ουρά δεν υπήρχε ψυχή. Ήταν Σάββατο βράδυ, δέκα η ώρα. Κάποιος επιβάτης τους φώναξε "πολλή δουλειά σήμερα, ε;" και γελάγανε. Στο σταθμό του τραίνου που κατέβηκα με το εξπρές ταμπέλες "εκπρόσωποι ΜΜΕ ακολουθήστε τις πινακίδες για διαπιστευτήρια" και λίγο πιο κάτω υπήρχε το σχετικό γραφείο, με δυο νεαρούς που βαράγανε μύγες. Νομίζω το Σαββατοκύριακο έγινε η πρόβα τζενεράλε, γιατί μια φίλη μου που είναι αναπληρώτρια εθελόντρια ήταν στο Ολυμπιακό χωριό, της το είπαν τελευταία στιγμή. 
Κι εδώ αρχίζει το παράπονό μου: αποφάσισα να μείνω εδώ στους ολυμπιακούς για πολλούς λόγους. Εκτός από τα περί πνεύματος των αγώνων κλπ έχω κάποια προβλήματα με το διαμέρισμά μου και περιμένω έγκριση της ασφαλιστικής εταιρίας για να πακετάρω όλο το νοικοκυριό και να έρθουν οι μαστόροι να ξηλώσουν τοίχους και πατώματα (το γιατί και πώς είναι άλλη ιστορία). Οι δουλειές θα κρατήσουν ίσως και δύο μήνες και επειδή είναι αδύνατο να βρω μέρος να μείνω δυο μήνες μόνο και δε λέει να φορτωθώ σε γνωστούς και φίλους για τόσο καιρό, έλεγα να πάω διακοπές τότε και να κανονίσω και όλες τις εξωτερικές δουλειές μου. Οπότε δε γίνεται να λείψω τώρα. Για κακή μου τύχη, όσοι φίλοι μου θα είναι Λονδίνο είναι είτε ολυμπιακοενθουσιώδεις και θα είναι εθελοντές, οπότε δεν θα τους βλέπω καθόλου, ή είναι ολυμπιοφοβικοί, που έχουν χάψει το παραμύθι ότι η πόλη θα είναι κόλαση και ήδη από χτες διαπίστωσα πόσο προβληματικό είναι αυτό. Είχα εισιτήρια για τη συναυλία στην πλατεία Τραφάλγκαρ (δωρεάν εισιτήρια), και θα πήγαινα με τη φίλη εθελόντρια που κλήθηκε τελευταία στιγμή, οπότε πήρα τηλέφωνο άλλους μπας και έρθουν και η αντίδραση ήταν η ίδια απ' όλους: δεν πάμε κέντρο, θα έχει πολυκοσμία, δεν βγαίνουμε από το σπίτι μας. Αυτό από ανθρώπους που έχουμε πάει μαζί σε συναυλίες και λοιπές εκδηλώσεις σε πάρκα και πλατείες. Οπότε τελικά δεν πήγα κι εγώ, γιατί η συναυλία δεν ήταν με αριθμημένες θέσεις, να πεις πάω και κάθομαι κάπου και παρακολουθώ, αλλά ήταν σε στυλ πικνίκ και αποφάσισα ότι πικνίκ και μόνος σου δε λέει. Στο μεταξύ ένας άλλος φίλος δήλωσε ότι την περίοδο των αγώνων δεν θα μπαίνει κέντρο καθόλου και σχεδόν μετακομίζει το εργαστήριό του από το πανεπιστήμιο στην αποθήκη του. Και δύο άλλοι που τους αρέσουν τα σπορ και είναι πρόθυμοι για εκδηλώσεις κλπ αρκεί να είναι Σαββατοκύριακο, εργάζονται σε εταιρίες που πήραν όλοι άδεια και τον καλό καιρό σχολάνε στις οχτώ το βράδυ, τώρα πάει για μεσάνυχτα. 
Οπότε με βλέπω τελικά να βαριέμαι τη ζωή μου, ειδικά αν δεν κάνει καλό καιρό και είμαι κλεισμένη μέσα. Και ίσως ασχοληθώ με το πακετάρισμα της μετακόμισης και με το ξεκαθάρισμα του σπιτιού, αντί να απολαμβάνω την ατμόσφαιρα των αγώνων.

ΥΓ Γιατί δεν πήγα κι εγώ εθελόντρια; Μα γιατί όταν δέχονταν αιτήσεις πριν δυο χρόνια ετοιμαζόμουν να επιστρέψω στα θρανία και από τη μια δεν είχα χρόνο, από την άλλη πίστευα ότι τώρα θα ήμουνα πολύ απασχολημένη με σοβαρές δουλειές κι ίσως ούτε καν Λονδίνο. Στην αίτηση ήταν λες και ο ιδανικός εθελοντής είναι αγράμματος μαύρος έφηβος ράπερ και δεν έβλεπα που κολλάω εγώ. Επιπλέον, επειδή στην Αθήνα το 2004 ήμουνα με την ιδιότητα της εργαζόμενης σε ΜΜΕ, είχα σκεφτεί ότι ίσως έβρισκα κάτι παρόμοιο, που τελικά δεν βρήκα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2012)

Οι διαμένοντες στο κλεινόν άστυ σε ευχαριστούν πολύ πολύ για τη μεταφορά της ατμόσφαιρας. Μου κάλυψες κενά χρόνων...




> Εδώ παραπονιούνται οι θεατές του μπιτς βόλεϊ ότι θα αναγκαστούν να φορέσουν ρούχα οι αθλήτριες, ειδικά αυτές από τις ζεστές χώρες, όπως η Βραζιλία.


Δεν είναι σοβαρά πράγματα αυτά...


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2012)

*Pindaric Ode for the London Olympics 2012*
Commissioned by Boris Johnson, composed by Armand D'Angour

This new Olympic flame behold,
that once burned bright in Greece of old;
with happy hearts receive once more
these Games revived on London’s shore.

Praise rival teams, in sport allied,
as athletes stream from far and wide;
the poet too must take the road
conveying praise to victory owed.

Millions of watchers will embrace
the passion of each close-run race,
the efforts of the rowing teams
and gymnasts balancing on beams.

They will observe with rapt delight
the archer draw his bowstring tight,
the skillful rider guide her horse,
and lightning bolt around the course.

The pipes will play, the drum resound,
as medallists are daily crowned;
the crowd’s hurrah will reach the skies
when victors hoist the golden prize.

Now welcome to this sea-girt land,
with London’s Mayor and co. at hand.
Good luck to all who strive to win:
applaud, and let the Games begin!

Αυτή την ωδή διάβασε ο Μπόρις Τζόνσον, δήμαρχος του Λονδίνου με κλασικές σπουδές, στη χθεσινοβραδινή γιορτή προς τιμήν της ΔΟΕ. Τη διάβασε και στα αρχαία ελληνικά, που μπορείτε να τα δείτε εδώ:
http://www.ox.ac.uk/images/hi_res/15076_Ode.jpg
και ελπίζω να έρθει ο Μελιδώνης και να μας το ψηφιοποιήσει.

Περιμένω να βγει στη γύρα και το βίντεο με τον Τζόνσον να διαβάζει την ωδή με την ερασμιακή του προφορά.

Λεπτομέρειες για την ωδή και τα λογοπαίγνια (μπλιαχ):
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-18929408
http://www.ox.ac.uk/media/news_stories/2012/120723_1.html
http://www.guardian.co.uk/culture/c...boris-johnson-ancient-greek-ode?newsfeed=true


----------



## SBE (Jul 24, 2012)

O δήμαρχος είναι γνωστός κλασικιστής, είναι και στο σύλλογο για τη διάδοση της διδασκαλίας των αρχαίων ελληνικών και έχει φωτογραφηθεί μεταμφιεσμένος σε Ρωμαίο στρατιώτη (πριν γίνει δήμαρχος). Και γενικώς έχει ψώνιο με τους ΑΗΠ, σπίτι στο Πήλιο και όση τρέλα χρειάζεται για να είναι δήμαρχος. 
Χτες πάντως τον άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο μαγνητοφωνημένη διαφήμιση να μας παροτρύνει να πηγαίνουμε με τα πόδια στη διάρκεια των αγώνων.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 24, 2012)

Ἴδεσθε καινὸν πῦρ τόδ' Ὀλυμπικόν,
ὅ γ' ἐξέλαμψε πρόσθε καθ' Ἑλλάδα.
Ἀλλ' ἡδέως δέχεσθε τἆθλα
Λονδινίου ποταμοῦ παρ' ὄχθας.

Ὑμνεῖτε δ' αἴγλην ἀντιπάλων σοφῶν,
στρατὸς γὰρ ἦλθεν ἐκ περάτων χθονός·
καὶ χρὴ μεγίσταις ὦδ' ἀοιδόν
ἀμφ' ἀρεταῖσι καθ' ἅρμ' ἑλαύνειν.

Πλῆθος θεατῶν μυρίων ὄψεται
ὁρμὴν τρεχόντων καὶ λιπαρὰν χάριν,
σπονδὴν τ' ἐρεσσόντων ἑταίρων
ἀκροβατῶν τε δοκοὺς πατούντων.

Θεάσεται χάρματι τοξότην
τείνοντα νευράν, καὶ ποδὶ σωφρόνως
τὸν ἱππότην στρέφοντα πῶλον
ἀστεροπῆς τε σέλας θεούσης!

Πρέψουσι δ' αὐλοί καὶ τύπανον βρόμῳ
τιμῆς φλεγούσης πολλὰ καθ' ἡμέραν,
ὄχλος δὲ ἀΰσει "καλλίνικε!"
χρύσε' ἄεθλα ἐσιδὼν φέροντας.

Δεῦτε αῦτε γῆν περίρρυτον·
ἄρχων γὰρ ἄγχι καὶ πρύτανις βαρύς.
Νίκη δ' ἀρίστοις αἰὲν ἔστω·
νῦν κρότος, αἶψα δὲ τἆθλ' ἀγέσθω!


Δέστε νέα φωτιά εδώ απ' την Ολυμπία,
που έλαμψε πρώτα πέρα στην Ελλάδα,
και με χαρά δεχτείτε τους αγώνες,
στου Τάμεση του ποταμού τις όχθες.

Υμνείτε την αίγλη ικανών αντιπάλων,
λαοί ήρθαν απ' την άκρη της γης,
και πρέπει, με εξαίσια εδώ ο αοιδός τραγούδια
για αρετές των αθλητών, άρμα να οδηγεί.

Πλήθος μυριάδων θεατών θα βλέπει
ορμή δρομέων, γυαλιστερή γοητεία,
σπονδή από συντρόφους κωπηλάτες,
και ισορροπιστές δοκοβάτες.

Επίσης με χαρά θα δει τοξότη
χορδή να τεντώνει και πόδι σοφά,
ιππέα πουλάρι να στρέφει,
θα δει και λάμψη θείας αστραπής!

Θα διαπρέψουν τα πνευστά, τύμπανα στον σαματά,
σαν φλογερές απονομές θα 'χουμε κάθε μέρα,
το πλήθος θα κραυγάζει "καλλίνικε!",
χρυσά βραβεία βλέποντας οι αθλητές να παίρνουν.

Ελάτε πάλι στο νησί,
ο τελετάρχης είν' κοντά και ο δήμαρχος βαρύς.
Η νίκη τους καλυτερους πάντα να συντροφεύει,
τώρα παίξετε κρότο, ευθύς να πάρουν μπρος οι αγώνες!

Υ.Γ.
εκτός από Bɔrɪs, προφέρεται και Barys? :blink:​


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2012)

Ευλογημένος να 'σαι!

Εμένα μου άρεσε στο αγγλικό το «with London’s Mayor and co.», που ακούγεται βέβαια σαν (Sebastian) Coe.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 26, 2012)

«Ντοπέ» μέσω βιολογικού… διαβατηρίου η Κοκκιναρίου! (πρωταθλήτρια στα 3000 μ με φυσικά εμπόδια)

Από το δημοσίευμα:

Η πρωταθλήτρια των στιπλ είχε δώσει δείγμα κατά τη διάρκεια της συμμετοχής της στο παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα της Νταεγού, το οποίο αφού επανεξετάστηκε βρέθηκε θετικό, με την IAAF μάλιστα να υποστηρίζει πως επρόκειτο για «εξελιγμένο ντόπινγκ», εξηγώντας πως οι έξι αθλητές... ενοχοποιήθηκαν από τις διαφορές στο βιολογικό τους διαβατήριο!


----------



## SBE (Jul 26, 2012)

Τι είναι το βιολογικό διαβατήριο;


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2012)

Ευκολάκι:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biological_passport


----------



## SBE (Jul 26, 2012)

*Είδα το μέλλον της τηλεόρασης*

και μου άρεσε, αλλά δεν χάνεται η ανάγκη για πλοκή. 

Και εξηγώ: Το μπιμπισί συνεργάζεται με την ΝΗΚ για την μαγνητοσκόπηση των αγώνων σε Super Hi-Vision και η μετάδοση θα είναι ανοιχτή για το κοινό σε τρία σημεία στη χώρα. Έκανα λοιπόν αίτηση για το δωρεάν εισιτήριο για τα προκαταρκτικά και σήμερα έβαλα τα καλοκαιρινά μου και ξεκίνησα για το ραδιοθέατρο (εκεί που γίνονται οι μαγνητοφωνήσεις ραδιοφωνικών εκπομπών με κοινό). Μας άφησαν να χαζέψουμε για λίγο μια μικρή έκθεση για την ιστορία της αναμετάδοσης των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων, όπου πληροφορήθηκα ότι οι αγώνες του '84 στο Λος Άντζελες ήταν οι πρώτοι που μαγνητοσκοπήθηκαν εξ ολοκλήρου σε ΗD και ότι η τεχνολογία της υψηλής ευκρίνειας υπάρχει από τη δεκαετία του '40 αλλά οι απαιτήσεις της σε εύρος ζώνης δεν επέτρεπαν την εκπομπή κλπ κλπ. Και μετά περάσαμε στο ψητό. Δηλαδή στο θέατρο, που παρεμπιπτόντως είναι πλήρως ανακαινισμένο και κατακαίνουργο, και αν δεν είχε ανάγλυφα στους τοίχους με παραστάσεις σε τεχνοτροπία της δεκαετίας του '30 θα νόμιζες ότι χτίστηκε χτες (οι παραστάσεις με έκαναν να αισθανθώ μια χαρά που φόραγα αμάνικο και είχα εκθέσει σε θέα το αφράτο μπρατσάκι, οι κυρίες των αναγλύφων είχαν κάτι βραχίονες αρσιβαρίστριας που δε φτάνω με τίποτα). Στη θέση της σκηνής μια μεγάλη οθόνη μεγέθους μικρού σινεμά. Οι θεατές ήμασταν περίπου το 1/3 των θέσεων, γύρω στα 130-140 άτομα, καθημερινή πρωί γαρ, εντούτοις οι ταξιθέτες θέλανε ντε και καλά να μας βάλουν όλους μπροστά μπροστά και στριμωγμένους. Για στάσου ρε φίλε, εγώ ούτε στο κανονικό σινεμά δεν πάω στην πρώτη σειρά, να μου πιαστεί ο σβέρκος, εδώ θα με κάνεις να πάω; Τελικά με άφησαν να καθίσω πιο πέρα. Γιατί έτσι μας αρέσει. Και γιατί το κεφάλι του μπροστινού μου δεν θα με πείραζε αν δεν υπήρχε μία αδειανή θέση. Εδώ που είχαμε εκατό αδειανές... 

Το πρόγραμμα περιλάμβανε ένα σύντομο φιλμάκι που μας εξηγούσε με παραδείγματα τη διαφορά του σουπερχαϊβίζιον από την κοινή τηλεόραση (απορία: ωραία αυτά σε οθόνη σινεμά, αλλά στις 40 ίντσες με τι θα μοιάζει;), και τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε κοινό στέρεο, Ντόλμπι και εικοσακάναλο ήχο, που χρησιμοποιεί το σύστημα αυτό. Ομολογώ ότι στο δείγμα (ορχήστρα κλασσικής μουσικής), καταλάβαινα τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στα δύο πρώτα, αλλά τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στο 5.1 και στο 22.2 δεν την κατάλαβα. Μου ακουγόταν απλώς σαν ήχος πολύ καλής ποιότητας. Βεβαίως είμαι κουφάλογο...
Και μετά μας έδειξαν ένα φιλμάκι με εικόνες του Λονδίνου, το οποίο γυρίστηκε τις τελευταίες μέρες με σκοπό να αναδείξει το νέο σύστημα. Επειδή όντως είχε γυριστεί τις τελευταίες μέρες, μουντοί ουρανοί, ομίχλη και θολούρα δεν πολυβοηθάγανε να απολαύσουμε εικόνα (ειδικά εκεί με την ομίχλη, αμάν ρε παιδιά, ομίχλη μας δείχνετε για να εκτιμήσουμε την ευκρίνεια της εικόνας; ). Το βρήκα λίαν βαρετό ή όπως το σχολίασε ένας πίσω μου, στατικό. Απόδειξη ότι η καλύτερη ποιότητα ήχου και εικόνας δεν έχει ενδιαφέρον όταν δεν υπάρχει τίποτα να δεις. Παρεμπιπτόντως, διαπίστωσα ότι οι πέντε κύκλοι (το σήμα ντε!) που έχουν κρεμάσει στη γέφυρα του Πύργου, διπλώνει όταν ανοίγει η γέφυρα και αναρωτιόμουν γιατί απλώς δεν το κρέμασαν λίγο πιο ψηλά να μην χρειάζονται μηχανισμό αναδίπλωσης. 





Μετά μας έδειξαν ένα φιλμάκι για το ολυμπιακό κέντρο, με την εικόνα της πολύχρωμης εισόδου κλπ και σε ένα σημείο μας δείχνουν ένα κτίριο βλακεία, και σκέφτομαι "αυτή την αηδία ποιός #$%#[email protected] τη σχεδίασε; " και... τη σχεδίασε η Ζάχα Χαντίντ. Πρόκειται για το κολυμβητικό κέντρο που θεωρείται το αρχιτεκτονικό καμάρι των νέων εγκαταστάσεων, αλλά στο φιλμάκι μας το έδειχναν ολόκληρο και από πολλές γωνίες, ενώ μέχρι τώρα το είχα δει μόνο σε κάτι φωτογραφίες που το έδειχναν πολύ εντυπωσιακό και φουτουριστικό. 




Δεν έχω πολλές γνώσεις για το έργο της Ζάχας, και δεν θέλω να κρίνω μόνο από το κολυμβητήριο. Η μόνη εικόνα της Χαντίντ που μου έχει μείνει βαθιά στη μνήμη γιατί ήταν ψυχικό σοκ ήταν μια φωτογράφιση που είχε κάνει για ένα περιοδικό στο γραφείο της, όπου οι φωτογραφίες αλλά και το γραφείο της έδιναν την εντύπωση ότι την έχει δει την υπόθεση ηθοποιός αρχιτέκτονας σημαίνει φως και ότι πάσχει από έλλειψη καθρέφτη, γιατί ήταν ντυμένη με ωραιότατα -και είμαι σίγουρη πανάκριβα και ντιζαινεράτα- ρούχα και κάτι μπότες πάνω από το γόνατο με μίνι, τα οποία φώναζαν από μακριά ότι είναι φτιαγμένα για να τα φορέσει μια Σάρον Στόουν όταν ήταν 35, κι όχι μια μεγαλοκοπέλα με τροφαντά μπουτάκια που φέρνει λίγο από Κ. Μητσοτάκη στο πιο μελαχρινό και μακρυμάλλικο. 






Στο φιλμάκι μας δείχνουν και το γλυπτό (???) του Ανίς Καπούρ που κοσμεί το χώρο και το οποίο είναι στη ουσία ένας ιπτάμενος δίσκος της δεκαετίας του '60 πάνω σε έναν πάσσαλο με σκάλα εξωτερική τσιμεντένια και με μπόλικο κόκκινο σύρμα τυλιγμένο γύρω του να μοιάζει σαν τυλιγμένο σε χαλασμένο ελατήριο. 

Και μετά μας έδειξαν δύο φιλμάκια για να αναδείξουν την τεχνική. Το ένα ήταν με εικόνες της Ιαπωνίας, λαογραφικού ενδιαφέροντος (καθόλου βαρετό) και το άλλο ήταν η εκτόξευση του διαστημικού λεωφορείο Ατλαντίς πέρσι τέτοια εποχή, το τέλος της εποχής των διαστημικών λεωφορείων. Φανταστικό φιλμάκι. Mε έκανε να αναζητήσω χαρτομάντηλο γιατί με πήγε μερικές δεκαετίες πίσω, στην πρώτη προσγείωση του Κολούμπια, του πρώτου διαστημικού λεωφορείου, στην καταστροφή του Τσάλεντζερ, στην αστροναύτισσα Σάλι Ράιντ με την περμανάντ-κράνος και τη μπλε φόρμα. Όλα αυτά μου είχαν κάνει πολύ μεγάλη εντύπωση τότε, ίσως γιατί συμπίπτουν με την εποχή που άρχισα να καταλαβαίνω ότι υπήρχαν οι ΗΠΑ, ότι ήταν η υπερδύναμη που συμπαθούσαμε (και γι' αυτό κάποιοι μας αντιπαθούσαν), ότι είχαμε το προνόμιο των ιδιαίτερων σχέσεων με τις ΗΠΑ και είχα συναντήσει και τους πρώτους συνομήλικούς μου αμερικανούς. 

Συμπεράσματα από την τεχνολογία: εντυπωσιακή, αλλά θα δούμε σε δέκα χρόνια που θα κυκλοφορεί σε οικιακές συσκευές πώς θα είναι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 26, 2012)

Ευχ, SBE! Σπουδαίο ρεπορτάζ!


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2012)

Κι άλλα! Κι άλλα!

:clap:


----------



## SBE (Jul 27, 2012)

Τι άλλα να πω; Σήμερα το πρωί θα χτυπούσε το Μπιγκ Μπεν τρία λεπτά συνέχεια και θα σήμαιναν κι οι καμπάνες της χώρας και ιδιώτες με κουδούνια θα τα χτυπούσαν και έβαλα επίτηδες ξυπνητήρι να ακούσω τις κωδωνοκρουσίες, και ξυπνάω με το τραγούδι στα χείλη (σώπα, όπου να'ναι θα σημάνουν οι καμπάνες), ηρεμία έξω, κοιτάζω το ρολόι, σε λίγο, σε λίγο και... τίποτα. Δεν άκουσα ούτε ένα ντράγκα-ντρουγκ το καμπανάκι. Στην τηλεόραση πάντως μας έδειξαν σκηνές από κάτι κατσικοχώρια που είχε μαζευτεί όλο το χωριό στην πλατεία με τα γκονγκ και τα καμπανάκια που χτυπάς και καλείς τον μπάτλερ, και τα χτυπούσαν. Ούτε λίγο σαματά δεν μπορείς να κάνεις σ' αυτή τη χώρα. Τελικά άμα θέλω κουδούνια θα πρέπει να βολευτώ με το κουδούνι του ποδηλάτου μου. 

Διαβάζω ότι κάποιες θέσεις σε αυτή τη βλακεία το κολυμβητικό κέντρο, που βλέπετε πιο πάνω, δεν έχουν θέα στα αθλήματα γιατί η στέγη είναι πολύ χαμηλή και τους την κόβει. Θα δοθούν αποζημιώσεις στους θεατές. Για όποιον δεν κατάλαβε, δείτε την δεύτερη εικόνα στο 25. Δεξιά κι αριστερά είναι τα σκεπασμένα καθίσματα και το πατικωμένο κομμάτι στη μέση είναι το κομμάτι με τις πισίνες. Να τη βράσω τη μεγάλη αρχιτεκτόνισσα, χάθηκε να το υψώσουν λίγο το στέγαστρο της πισίνας; Ο θεατής επίσης δεν βλέπει τους θεατές απέναντι. Πρώτη φορά βλέπω αθλητικό χώρο που οι θεατές είναι ξεκομμένοι οι μισοί από τους άλλους μισούς. Εδώ έχει πολλές φωτογραφίες του εσωτερικού, όπου είναι εμφανές ότι το επάνω διάζωμα είναι μισοκρυμμένο και εδώ παίρνετε μια ιδέα του τι βλέπει όποιος κάθεται εκεί ψηλά. Κατά τ' άλλα πλήρωνε ηλίθιε φορολογούμενε τις μίζες της Χαντίντ.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 27, 2012)

Α, ρε Καλατράβα...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 27, 2012)

Καλέ, ας πρόσεχαν. Η κυρία Χαντίντ προφανώς δεν τους υποσχέθηκε ότι θα βλέπουν και το άθλημα οι θεατές. Και πολύ τους πέφτει που θα βλέπουν το δημιούργημά της!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 27, 2012)

Χμμμ, ψιλοϋπερβολές. Το μαγαζί σηκώνει 14.500 θέσεις, οι 4800 δεν βλέπουν τις καταδύσεις από την ψηλή εξέδρα. Δηλαδή, θέλουν να μας πουν ότι θα τα πουλήσουν όλα εκείνο το συγκεκριμένο τρίωρο; Ας δουλέψει το κολυμβητήριο με δέκα χιλιάδες θέσεις, τι έγινε;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 27, 2012)

Τα έχουν πουλήσει ήδη, δεν κατάλαβες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 27, 2012)

Ε, γι' αυτό τα δίνουν πίσω.


----------



## SBE (Jul 27, 2012)

Το θέμα είναι δόχτορα ότι όταν φτιάχνεις κάτι καινούργιο φροντίζεις και τη λειτουργικότητά του. Τι νόημα έχει να μην έχει καλή θέα το 1/3 των θέσεων και να είναι σα να σου έρχεται το ταβάνι στο κεφάλι όταν κάθεσαι εκεί; 
Αναρωτιέμαι επίσης πώς είναι από ακουστική ο χώρος και αν χρειάζεσαι ωτοασπίδες στις ψηλές θέσεις. 

Δεν θυμάμαι αν σας είπα για το Χάροντς, αν δεν σας είπα να η είδηση. Γενικά μου λένε γνωστοί που πάνε κάθε μέρα κέντρο ότι δεν έχει τόση πολλή κίνηση, εγώ το ίδιο είδα χτες αλλά ίσως κάνω λάθος. Πάντως τώρα εν αναμονή της τελετής, θα πάω από το σούπερμαρκετ για τίποτα φαγώσιμο και θα δω πως θα είναι οι δρόμοι (πάω στο μακρινό σουπερμάρκετ, με το ιχ, όχι στο κοντινό με το ποδήλατο).


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2012)

Only 150 days to Christmas!
Do your Christmas shopping in London in August.

Καλό ήταν αυτό, δροσιστήκαμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 27, 2012)

SBE said:


> Το θέμα είναι δόχτορα ότι όταν φτιάχνεις κάτι καινούργιο φροντίζεις και τη λειτουργικότητά του. Τι νόημα έχει να μην έχει καλή θέα το 1/3 των θέσεων και να είναι σα να σου έρχεται το ταβάνι στο κεφάλι όταν κάθεσαι εκεί;
> Αναρωτιέμαι επίσης πώς είναι από ακουστική ο χώρος και αν χρειάζεσαι ωτοασπίδες στις ψηλές θέσεις.


Δεν διαφωνώ, αλλά μπορεί (λέω, μπορεί...) η Ζάχα να τους πήγε μια μακέτα και να τους είπε:

Εσείς ορίσατε προδιαγραφές για κολυμβητήριο π.χ. 10.000 θέσεων. Αυτό εδώ, όταν λειτουργεί πισίνα, έχει 14.500 θέσεις (οι 4.500 στου διαόλου τα μέρη) αλλά στις καταδύσεις από βατήρα 10 μ., η ορατότητα είναι για 10.000 θέσεις. Να το τυλίξω;


----------



## Earion (Jul 27, 2012)

Αυτόν τον Armand D'Angour που γράφει τις πινδαρικές ωδές δεν τον γνώριζα. Μαθαίνω από τις παραπομπές του Νίκελ ότι είναι Classics fellow στο Jesus College της Οξφόρδης, ότι ξεκίνησε από μουσικές σπουδές (πάντα μου άρεσε αυτό, δεν ξέρω για ποιο λόγο), και ότι είχε συνθέσει παρόμοια ωδή στα αρχαία ελληνικά για τους Ολυμπιακούς της Αθήνας το 2004. Φαίνεται πως έχει την ευχέρεια και έχει βγάλει όνομα! 

Ο δε φοβερός και βαρύς Λόρδος Δήμαρχος πέταξε κι ένα καλαμπούρι: Speaking ahead of the gala at the Royal Opera House, he added that he would have to resist the temptation to regale the attendees a further time in Latin.

Λοιπόν, επειδή εδώ στη Λεξιλογία τα έχουμε όλα καταγραμμένα για τους πάντες, και άμα χρειαστεί ανασύρουμε από το αρχείο τα πειστήρια,  σας πληροφορώ ότι ο καθηγητής έχει ξαναγράψει ωδή στα λατινικά! Μάλιστα. Πίσω στα 2010 η Εταιρεία για την Προώθηση των Ρωμαϊκών Σπουδών (Society for the Promotion of Roman Studies), ένωση σοφών με μεγάλη περιωπή και αίγλη, όση ακριβώς και η αδελφή της Εταιρεία για την Προώθηση των Ελληνικών Σπουδών (Society for the Promotion of Hellenic Studies), γιόρτασε τα εκατόχρονά της. Σε ειδική τιμητική εκδήλωση που διοργάνωσαν και οι δύο εταιρείες μαζί (οι κακές γλώσσες λένε ότι επί δεκαετίες στο παρελθόν οι σχέσεις τους δεν ήταν διόλου αδελφικές), διαβάστηκε ωδή καμωμένη από τον καθηγητή D'Angour στα λατινικά, στο ύφος ωδής του Οράτιου. Σας την παραθέτω ευθύς:

arma si magni celebras Maronis
nec minus nugas lepidas Catulli,
seu tibi carmen placet expolitum
[.......]vatis Horati,

si parum cauti recitas Petroni
fabulas, cenamque Trimalchionis,
sive quos acres Juvenalis atrox
[.......]iactat iambos

Livius si quos Tacitusve mordax
fingit annales Italos recordans,
Tullii seu tu petis eloquentis
[.......]discere dicta,

sculpta seu priscae monumenta Romae
pertinax quaeris tabulasque pictas,
sive rimaris foliis refertam
[.......]bibliothecam,

huc veni, lector, studiis Latinis
maxime aut forsan modice peritus:
ecce, Romanos licet hic abunde
[.......]visere libros;

pande thesaurum, veterisque turbae
conscius gaude socius vocari,
quae per aetatem deciens bilustrem
[.......]munera tendit.

Sapphicis olim numeris renatum
saeculum Romae cecinit poeta,
Helladis sic vos Socii renatos
[.......]concelebramus.​

και η ποιητική της μετάφραση στα αγγλικά:

If Virgil’s epic, or Catullus’s
seductive pleasantries are what you praise,
or Horace’s exquisite skill to craft
[.......]the jewelled phrase;

If crude Petronius and Trimalchio’s
epicurean orgy suit your taste,
or the indignant barbs of Juvenal
[.......]with poison laced;

Or if to Livy or sharp Tacitus
in search of Roman history you go,
or for the arts of eloquence you turn
[.......]to Cicero;

If sculpted monuments from Roman times
and frescoed villa-walls attract your gaze;
if bookishly you scour the library’s
[.......]well-furnished bays;

Come hither, reader, of whatever grade,
expertly or more moderately skilled,
by Roman texts in plenty here your needs
[.......]shall be fulfilled.

Unveil the treasure, and rejoice to be
a member of a long-respected band,
whose life of service now a hundred years
[.......]has proudly spanned.

To greet renewed Roman society
a Sapphic song was once the poet’s choice:
To your renewal we Hellenic friends
[.......]now raise our voice.​

Presented to the Society for the Promotion of Roman Studies on the occasion of their centenary by the Society for the Promotion of Hellenic Studies. Composed by Armand D’Angour, Englished by Colin Sydenham, for the Roman Society Centenary, 2010.

Από το TLS, 28 Μαΐου 2010

Η σύνθεση ποιητικών αλλά και πεζών κειμένων στις δύο κλασικές γλώσσες έχει πίσω της μακρόχρονη και σεβαστή παράδοση στα μεγάλα πανεπιστήμια της Ευρώπης. Στην Αγγλία υπήρχε ειδικός αξιωματούχος στην ιεραρχία του πανεπιστημίου, ο Orator (The Orator stood high in the formal hierarchy of the ancient universities, acting as a foreign secretary and corresponding in Latin with other academic institutions. By the end of the nineteenth century, this role had almost disappeared, and the main function of the Orator was to give a speech in presenting dignitaries for honorary degrees. The use of Latin was de rigeur. Richard Jebb, one of the best-known of the Victorian composers, when professor of Greek in Glasgow in the 1880's he sent a Pindaric ode to the University of Bologna to commemorate its 800th anniversary).


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 27, 2012)

Με συζυγώνυμο Τσικλητήρας παρακαλώ, εδώ όλο το πακέτο
με την ωδή του 2004 και 2012 (http://ergotelemata.blogspot.gr/2012/07/blog-post.html)
πώς προφέρεται; 'Æŋɡuː(ɹ)


----------



## SBE (Jul 27, 2012)

Αρχίζει, και βλέπω περισσότερο Χάρντι παρά Ντίκενς και χαίρομαι...


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you, London, and bravo!


----------



## SBE (Jul 28, 2012)

Θα στα χαλάσω λίγο. Θεωρώ ότι ενώ το σώου ξεκίνησε πολύ καλά με το πρώτο κομμάτι με τη βιομηχανική επανάσταση (και πιο νωρίς, πριν την επίσημη έναρξη της παράστασης που πιθανόν να μην το έδειξαν στην Ελλάδα, με σκηνές χωριού, γι'αυτό ανέφερα τον Χάρντι πιο πάνω) μετά το χάλασε.
Το κομμάτι της παιδικής λογοτεχνίας πιστεύω ότι τρόμαξε πολλά παιδάκια που έβλεπαν την τελετή στην τηλεόραση, και που στο καλό ήταν η Αλίκη (της χώρας των θαυμάτων). Το κομμάτι- φόρο τιμής στο ΕΣΥ δεν το σχολιάζω καν, ήταν μια πλήρως εθνικιστική κορώνα με σκοπό να καλοπιάσει τους θεατές στο σπίτι (το ΕΣΥ είναι ο μεγαλύτερος εργοδότης της χώρας). Αν πιάσω στο στόμα μου το σύστημα υγείας δεν θα τελειώσουμε μέχρι μεθαύριο. 
Το μουσικό κομμάτι που ακολούθησε, αναδρομή στην αγγλική ποπ, θα μπορούσε να είναι απείρως καλύτερο. Η σαχλοϊστορία με τα SMS δε με πολυενόχλησε, γιατί ήδη σε εκείνο το σημείο είχα αρχίσει να χάνω το ενδιαφέρον μου- και ρισκάροντας να με πείτε ρατσίστρια, δε μου άρεσε η αναγκαστική πολυπολιτισμικότητα του κομματιού- ήταν σαν τις διαφημίσεις που έχουν κι έναν μη-λευκό για να το παίξουν πολυπολιτισμικές με το ζόρι. Η μέση λονδρέζικη οικογένεια δεν περιλαμβάνει όλες τις φυλές του Ισραήλ. Είναι κυρίως ομοιογενής οικογένεια και οι μειονότητες τηρούν τις αποστάσεις και οι πάντες αλληλοαντιπαθιούνται και όλοι μαζί αντιπαθούν τους λευκούς αλλοδαπούς. Και ξέρω τι λέω γιατί έζησα πολλά χρόνια δίπλα στο νυν Ολυμπιακό στάδιο στο Στράτφορντ (Ινδογειτονιά, τρισάθλια και τριτοκοσμική) και μετά μετακόμισα στην άλλη μεριά του νυν ολυμπιακού πάρκου στο Κλάπτον (πολυπολιτισμική περιοχή: κομπλεξάρες μαύροι της Καραϊβικής, ακροδεξιοί λευκοί Άγγλοι και πάρα πολλοί ορθόδοξοι Εβραίοι της ανατολικής Ευρώπης, πάλι καλά που υπήρχαν κι αυτοί, που ήταν ευγενικοί οικογενειάρχες άνθρωποι και βοηθούσαν τον πλησίον τους σε ώρα ανάγκης).

Μου άρεσε η εμφάνιση του Τιμ Μπέρνερς Λι. Κυρίως γιατί δεν υπήρχε καμία άλλη αναφορά στο σώου σε άλλους (πολύ μεγαλύτερους) επιστήμονες που έβγαλε η Αγγλία. Κι αυτό δεν είναι τυχαίο, είναι κλασσικός αντικατοπτρισμός της αγγλικής κοινωνίας που είναι γενικά αρνητική προς την μεγάλη ευφυΐα. Αν είσαι ξύπνιος είναι πρέπον να παίζεις τον ηλίθιο και άμα δείξεις ότι σου κόβει εξοστρακίζεσαι (γι'αυτό άλλωστε το μόνο θέμα συζήτησης είναι ο καιρός, όχι γιατί υπάρχει καμιά εθνική λόξα με τον καιρό, ούτε γιατί ο καιρός τους διαφέρει από τον καιρό της υπόλοιπης βορειοδυτικής Ευρώπης, αλλά γιατί είναι ανώδυνο θέμα που όλοι μπορούν να το σχολιάσουν χωρίς να φανεί ότι είναι άσχετοι ή ξύπνιοι), οπότε ναι, το ότι είδαμε και κάποιον έξω από το χώρο της ποπ καλό είναι, αλλά μας είπε ο παρουσιαστής "ο άνθρωπος στον οποίο οφείλονται όλα τα επικοινωνιακά που είδαμε στο σκετς" (ο Μπερνερς Λι εφευρέτης του SMS; ). 

Απορώ που κατάφεραν τη βασίλισσα να εμφανιστεί σε φιλμάκι, πολύ φυσική ηθοποιός, μου άρεσε. Δυστυχώς η βασίλισσα στην τελετή είχε την πλέον ξινισμένη φάτσα, ειδικά στο σημείο του εθνικού ύμνου, και τα λίγα δευτερόλεπτα που την έδειξαν όταν μπήκε η βρετανική ομάδα εξίσου αδιάφορη και ξινισμένη μου φάνηκε. Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως έχει βαρεθεί τη δουλειά της ύστερα από τόσα χρόνια ή μήπως έχει πάθει καμιά ψιλο-άνοια και ο Κάρολος και οι λοιποί συγγενείς το παίζουν αδιάφοροι κι όσο αντέχει ακόμα η γριά άστη να τρέχει να κόβει κορδέλες και να βγάζει λόγους κι εμείς να καθόοοοομαστε. Ή μπορεί απλά να πηγαίνει για ύπνο από τις εννιά και να της το χάλασαν απόψε. Ή μπορεί πραγματικά να αηδίασε με το θέαμα. 
Γέλασα και με τον Μίστερ Μπιν, αλλά αυτό ήταν αναμενόμενο. 
Στην παρέλαση των αποστολών σκεφτόμουνα ότι έχει παραγίνει το κακό, να βγαίνουν όλοι οι αθλητές με το ένα χέρι να χαιρετάνε και με το άλλο να βγάζουν φωτογραφίες. Και να κοιτάνε όχι τι γίνεται γύρω τους αλλά το κινητό τους. Α, ναι, και θα πρέπει να απαγορευτεί να μασάνε τσίχλα οι σημαιοφόροι. Τι τη θέλουν τη δροσερή αναπνοή όσο κρατάνε τη σημαία; Δεν πρόκειται να έρθει καμιά εμφανίσιμη εθελόντρια να τους φιλήσει την ώρα που παρελαύνουν. Ας φάνε την τσίχλα αφού χαθούν στο πλήθος. Πολύ μου αρέσουν οι σημαιοφόροι με εθνικές στολές. Ειδικά αυτοί από τα εξωτικά μέρη με τις αχυρένιες φούστες κλπ. Η Ελλάδα τις εθνικές στολές τις φτύνει μονίμως 
Αναρωτιόμουν σε μια στιγμή τι θα γινόταν αν σε αθλητική εκδήλωση στην Ελλάδα περιλάμβανε το πρόγραμμα και θρησκευτικό ύμνο. Θα έβγαιναν από τα ρούχα τους οι πάντες και θα έλεγαν ότι έχουμε γίνει Ιράν, ότι έχουμε θεοκρατία, ότι αποκλείουμε όποιον δεν είναι ΧΟ άρα είμαστε ρατσιστές, ότι είμαστε εκατό χρόνια πίσω από την υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη, θα έπεφταν κεφάλια κλπ κλπ. Εδώ ο ύμνος όχι μόνο είναι απαραίτητο στοιχείο κάθε πρωταθλήματος, αλλά τον ακούσαμε και στην τελετή έναρξης των Ολυμπιακών. Συνοδευμένο από ψευτο-κουλτουρέ χορευτικό, από αυτά που το πλήθος που ενθουσιάζεται με τη Σουζαν Μπόιλ τα θεωρεί πολύ προχωρημένη τέχνη. 
Ο Ρογκ έχω την εντύπωση ότι λέει τα ίδια σε κάθε ολυμπιακούς. Ιδέα μου;
Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί δεν μπορούσαν να βρουν οχτώ Βρετανούς να κουβαλήσουν τη σημαία, όπως δεν κατάλαβα που κολλάει ο Μοχάμετ Άλι, ο οποίος με το ζόρι κατάφερε να ανάψει τη φλόγα στην Ατλάντα (συνεπώς την ολυμπιακή τιμή την απόλαυσε όταν καταλάβαινε ακόμα τι του γινόταν) και ο οποίος τώρα δε νομίζω ότι ήξερε καν που βρισκόταν. Ομοίως δεν μου άρεσε που στο τέλος έδειξαν αυτό το φιλμάκι με αποσπάσματα από ολυμπιακές νίκες βρετανών αθλητών και εμβόλιμα είχαν βάλει την Κομανέτσι, τον Μπούμπκα κλπ. Τι να κάνουμε, η χώρα δεν έχει βγάλει επικοντιστές και γυμνάστριες, ή το καταπίνεις και δείχνεις μόνο αυτά που εχει βγάλει ή το κάνεις φουλ διεθνές και δείχνεις απ'όλα. Μεσοβέζικες καταστάσεις, δε λένε. 
Για το τέλος, μου άρεσε ο γιγαντοπυρσός με τα καπάκια. Το ότι προτίμησαν να μην τιμήσουν τους Ολυμπιονίκες τους και να βάλουν τους μελλοντικούς αθλητές θα μπορούσα να το σχολιάσω θετικά γράφοντας δέκα παραγράφους, αλλά να μια αρνητική σκέψη: η βρετανική κοινωνία, όπως κι οι άλλες αγγλοσαξονικές, έχει μεγάλη απέχθεια προς τα γηρατειά. Γι'αύτό άλλωστε υπάρχει κι αυτή η αγωνία να διατηρηθούν νέοι τώρα που το επιτρέπει η τεχνολογία. 

Συγκρίσεις με άλλες τελετές; Είναι λίγο σαν μήλα με πορτοκάλια. Αλλά από τεχνολογική άποψη και σφιχτή μυθοπλασία το Βανκούβερ είχε κάνει πάρα πολύ καλή δουλειά. Εδώ ήμασταν λόου-τεκ, που δεν είναι καθόλου κακό, αλλά πάσχαμε απο μυθοπλασία. 
Το Πεκίνο ήταν η κλασσική παραδοσιακή τελετή με συμμετοχή πολλών, μα πάρα πάρα πάρα πολλών ανθρώπων (έχουν πολλούς εκεί). 
Το Τορίνο είχε μια τελετή έναρξης στηριγμένη σε πρόσωπα- διεθνείς Ιταλούς. Αυτό νομίζω πρέπει να είναι ο στόχος κάθε τέτοιας τελετής. 
Η Αθήνα είχε και βλακείες (τη Μπιορκ) και πολύ ευφυή εμβόλιμα (το μήνυμα απο τον διεθνή διαστημικό σταθμό), αλλά εμείς τη βλέπουμε αλλιώς την ιστορική αναδρομή και μας μιλάει διαφορετικά, οπότε δεν μπορώ να κάνω σύγκριση. 

Απροσδόκητα της βραδιάς: κατά τις οχτώ πέρασε πάνω από το Χάιντ Παρκ σχηματισμός πολεμικών που πέταγαν πολύ χαμηλά και άφηναν χρωματισμό καπνό κλπ κλπ. Στο Χάιντ Παρκ έχει γιγαντοοθόνες που θα αναμεταδίδουν κάθε μέρα τους αγώνες και σήμερα για όσους είχαν πάει να δουν εκεί την τελετή είχε προθέρμανση με ζωντανή μουσική κλπ κλπ που το έδειχνε το μπιμπισί. Εγώ εκείνη την ώρα έβλεπα άλλο κανάλι στην τηλεόραση κι έτσι κατάλαβα ότι περνούσαν πολεμικά τελευταία στιγμή, βγήκα έξω με τη μηχανή στο χέρι και τα είδα βεβαίως να στρίβουν και να φεύγουν πάνω από το κεφάλι μου σχεδόν, αλλά δεν πρόλαβα να βγάλω φωτογραφία. Και συνηθισμένη στο ότι οι γείτονές μου δε βγαίνουν ποτέ στα μπαλκόνια τους και δεν έχω δει ποτέ ψυχή σε παράθυρο, βγήκα στο μπαλκόνι όπως ήμουνα, με ένα σούπερ μίνι καφτάνι της θάλασσας. Για κακή μου τύχη, οι πάντες βγήκαν να δουν τα αεροπλάνα. Ακόμα κι από διαμερίσματα που τα νόμιζα ακατοίκητα. Και η απέναντι μου έπιασε κουβέντα. mg::angel:


----------



## SBE (Jul 28, 2012)

Το πιο κωμικό που έχω διαβάσιε ως τώρα για τη μουσική της τελετής, από εδώ:
Given that the last time that music [ed. tubular bells] accompanied shots of children in beds, it was a satanically possessed girl with a revolving head in The Exorcist, the possibility was raised that the ceremony might enter new heights of WTF?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2012)

Μπορεί το άρθρο της Βένας Γεωργακοπούλου στο πρόταγκον: Τελετή της διπλανής πόρτας να μη βρίσκει σύμφωνο τον Νίκελ, αναμφίβολα θα το λατρέψει όμως για το επόμενο απόσπασμα:

Μεμονωμένες ωραίες στιγμές υπήρξαν και στο βρετανικό υπερθέαμα των 27 εκ λιρών, 23 χιλιάδων κοστουμιών, 12 χιλιάδων ερμηνευτών, 70 προβάτων,12 αλόγων, 3 αγελάδων, δύο κατσικιών, 10 κοτών και 3 σκύλων.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 28, 2012)

Εξαιτίας των "κοτών", έτσι;


----------



## bernardina (Jul 28, 2012)

So sorry to rain on your parade, pun intended, αλλά από το λίγο και δειγματολογικό που παρακολούθησα 1) βαρέθηκα αφόρητα 2) τσαντίστηκα με τον ανελλήνιστο δημοσιογράφο που έλεγε και ξανάλεγε η *αυτού* μεγαλειότης η βασίλισσα Ελισσάβετ, μετά πέταξε κι εκείνο _το ελικόπτερο ίπταται του σταδίου _και μου 'βγαλε και το άλλο μάτι αλλά 3) γούσταρα Τζέμις (σικ, καλέ!) Μποντ αλαμπρατσέτα με τη μονάρχισσα που το 'παιξε κομάντα αλεξιπτωτιστού (της αλεξιπτωτιστούς) και μετά το 'κλεισα γιατί έγκωσα από χυτήριο και πώς το δέναν το ατσάλι και πήγα στη βεράντα να απολαύσω τη βραδιά μπουρμανιάζοντας ice yogurt που είχα σιάξει με τα χεράκια μου.

Η δικιά μας τελετή έναρξης μ' άρεσε περισσότερο έστω κι αν απεχθάνομαι τους Ολυμπιακούς και τη λατρεία του ωραίου του μεγάλου και τ' αληθινού my gorgeous ass

Αυτά.


----------



## sarant (Jul 28, 2012)

Εμένα αντιθέτως μ' άρεσε πολύ η τελετή, και το έκλεισες νωρίς κι έχασες τον Μίστερ Μπιν. :)


----------



## bernardina (Jul 28, 2012)

sarant said:


> Εμένα αντιθέτως μ' άρεσε πολύ η τελετή, και το έκλεισες νωρίς κι έχασες τον Μίστερ Μπιν. :)



Τον είδα στο γιουτούμπι και δεν ξετρελάθηκα. Με έχει καλομάθει σε κλάσεις ανώτερα σκετσάκια (ναι, ξέρω, είμαι ξινή και αυστηρή... :laugh: )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2012)

ΟΚ, ας παίξουμε το παιχνίδι: Είσαι ο σκηνοθέτης της τελετής έναρξης των Ολυμπιακών του Λονδίνου. Τι θα δείξεις;

Κάθισα και είδα την τελετή μέχρι τέλος. Ήταν η 11η τελετή έναρξης που παρακολουθώ από την τηλεόραση, επομένως είναι κάτι σαν προσωπική παράδοση πια. Επίσης, καλά να' ναι οι δορυφόροι, την είδα από τη γερμανική κρατική: καλύτερη ποιότητα εικόνας, καλύτερος ήχος, ελάχιστα σχόλια, τα ήδη γνωστά (όρκοι κ.λπ.) υποτιτλισμένα. Συνολικά ικανοποιητική μετάδοση, εκτός από τις στιγμές που οι δικές τους κάμερες εστίαζαν στην ομάδα τους, που νομίζω ότι πρέπει να ήταν η πιο κιτς από τις 204 (και από των νήσων Κιτς και Νέβις): θαλασσί τα αγοράκια, ροζ τα κοριτσάκια. Για όνομα! Ε, εκεί, υπήρχε και τηλεκοντρόλ...

Δεν μου είναι εύκολο να πω, έτσι απλά, αν μου άρεσε ή όχι. Ομολογώ ότι από όσα έδειχναν οι κάμερες (που ήταν ένα κλάσμα από όσα συνέβαιναν στο στάδιο) δεν έπιανα πάντα όλους τους συνειρμούς. Οι Βρετανοί όμως, από όσο διαβάζω σήμερα, είναι ενθουσιασμένοι επειδή είδαν εκεί τη χαρακτηριστική βρετανικότητά τους.

Μου φαίνεται ότι η τελετή είχε και καλά και αδιάφορα και κακά σημεία (οκ, μεγάλη σοφία είπα). Με δεδομένο ότι ένα τεράστιο μέρος της ιστορίας της χώρας είναι πλεγμένο με παλιούς και πρόσφατους πολέμους, με αποικιοκρατίες κ.λπ., είναι απόλυτα εύλογο ότι δεν έπαιζε για ολυμπιακό περιεχόμενο. Μου φάνηκε όμως υπερβολική η έμφαση στην παιδική λογοτεχνία ...τρόμου και απλώς αστεία η ιδέα να στηθεί ολόκληρο κομμάτι πάνω στο NHS. Και, ειλικρινά, αυτές ήταν όλες οι προσωπικότητες που έχει να δείξει η ιστορία της χώρας;

Υπήρχαν όμως και εξαιρετικά σημεία. Η αναφορά στη βιομηχανική επανάσταση, σε συνδυασμό με το χάπενινγκ για την ολοκλήρωση του πέμπτου κύκλου ήταν ένα από αυτά (αν και ο χορός των καπιταλιστών ήταν από τα αστεία, ιδίως με τη συμμετοχή του πολιτικά ορθού μαύρου χορευτή). Η ιδέα του σύνθετου βωμού για την ολυμπιακή φλόγα ήταν καταπληκτική (αλλά περιμένω να δω πού θα τον μετακινήσουν για να μην πέφτουν πάνω του τα ακόντια και οι σφύρες). Και όσο ξαναδουλεύω μέσα μου όσα είδα, βλέπω και άλλους συμβολισμούς: π.χ. την απόθεση των σημαιών πιο πέρα, ψηλά στο βουνό, να βρίσκονται εκεί αλλά να μην παρεμβαίνουν υπερβολικά στα αθλητικά δρώμενα και να απελευθερώσουν ακόμη και τους σημαιοφόρους --παρεμπ, ήταν πιο πολλές οι σημαιοφόρες ή είναι απλώς μια εντύπωσή μου; Το στάδιο, που σε κάποιες στιγμές φωτιζόταν εξωτερικά έτσι ώστε να θυμίζει το Globe (και άλλες, πιο κιτς, να θυμίζει ντίσκο των 70ζ).

Τελικά, πιστεύω ότι ήταν μια καλομελετημένη ερμηνεία της τελετής έναρξης προς μια διαφορετική κατεύθυνση από όσα γνωρίζουμε, πιο ουμανιστική, με την αποφυγή των μεγάλων εθνικών αφηγήσεων (αλλά χωρίς υποκριτική λήθη για το παρελθόν), στραμμένη προς τη νεολαία και το μέλλον. Σαν καλλιτεχνική πρόταση είχε πολύ περιεχόμενο, πολλά να δεις και πολλά για να αντιδράσεις. Επομένως, καλλιτεχνικά πρέπει να θεωρηθεί πετυχημένη. Κατά τα λοιπά, περί ορέξεως και (κυρίως, εδώ) χρωμάτων...

...

Και άλλες εικόνες αναδύονται σιγά σιγά: Τα χαρούμενα παιδιά της χορωδίας που τραγούδησαν τον εθνικό ύμνο, να ξεπερνούν τον εαυτό τους και να φωτίζουν όλο τον κόσμο με τη συμμετοχή τους. Μεγάλη στιγμή! Η ευγενική αδιαφορία όλων όταν μπήκε η περιούσια ομάδα του περιούσιου λαού πρώτη στο στάδιο. Ας προσέχαμε! Η αναφορά του Ρογκ για την επιστροφή στην πραγματική πατρίδα των σύγχρονων αγώνων, αφού «τόσα και τόσα σύγχρονα αθλήματα ρυθμίστηκαν κανονιστικά στην Αγγλία και επηρέασαν τη σκέψη του Κουμπερτέν» (ή κάπως έτσι), η επιμονή στις σκηνές από τα «αδικημένα και απόντα από τις Ολυμπιάδες» βρετανικά αθλήματα, το ράγκμπι και το κρίκετ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2012)

Και κάποιες από τις πρώτες φωτοσειρές της τελετής έναρξης:

Από το Έθνος
Από το Stern (γερμανικά σχόλια)


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2012)

SBE said:


> Θα στα χαλάσω λίγο.





bernardina said:


> So sorry to rain on your parade.





drsiebenmal said:


> Μπορεί το άρθρο της Βένας Γεωργακοπούλου στο πρόταγκον: Τελετή της διπλανής πόρτας να μη βρίσκει σύμφωνο τον Νίκελ…



Thank you, London, and bravo, έγραψα, αμέσως μετά το τέλος, αυθόρμητα. Πώς φαίνεται ότι δεν ξέρετε τον νίκελ. Αυτό θα έγραφα έτσι κι αλλιώς, είναι θέμα αβρότητας απέναντι σ’ έναν λαό που αγαπώ με τα καλά του και τα κακά του, που κόπιασε να μου δώσει ευχαρίστηση και που μπορεί να αδιαφορεί για τη γνώμη του ενός, αλλά θεώρησα υποχρέωσή μου κάπου να ευχαριστήσω. Διότι μπορεί να συμφωνώ ίσως μέχρι κεραίας με αυτά που έγραψε η SBE ή η Βένα (διαφωνώ στο ότι δεν με ενοχλεί η χαλαρότητα της παρέλασης ενώ επίσης θεώρησα ευφυές το ότι έφεραν και τον Κι-Μουν να μεταφέρει τη σημαία), αλλά το πόσο ευχαριστιέσαι ένα θέαμα εξαρτάται από τις συνθήκες υπό τις οποίες το παρακολουθείς και πόσο είσαι αποφασισμένος να βάλεις στην μπάντα τα αδιάφορα ή τα ενοχλητικά και να αφήσεις τη σεροτονίνη σου ελεύθερη στα θετικά.

Είχα λοιπόν την τεράστια χαρά να παρακολουθήσω την τελετή με τα παιδιά μου σε γιγαντοοθόνη με τροφοδοσία από το WebTV της ert.gr, σε απρόσμενα καλή ποιότητα, με την ελληνική μετάδοση στο σπανιότατα κακομεταφρασμένο σκριπτ. Εντάξει, ξέφευγε και καμιά «εξοχότητα», αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι συνήθως ότι η ζώνη του μικροφώνου δεν αφήνει να ακουστεί καλά η ζώνη της μουσικής. Σε όλη τη διάρκεια του τρίωρου δεν κάναμε τον κόπο να αφαιρέσουμε το screensaver του υπολογιστή, οπότε κάθε τέταρτο της ώρας αναρωτιόμασταν για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα γιατί ο σκηνοθέτης έκανε φέιντ άουτ και έπειτα κάποιος έπρεπε να κουνήσει το ποντίκι να ξανανάψει η οθόνη… 

Πλάκα είχαμε στη μουσική αναδρομή, όπου στην αρχή ο υπερήλιξ έβαζε τις λεζάντες (Κινκς!), αλλά γρήγορα περίμενε από τη νεολαία να πει τα συγκροτήματα που ακούγαμε. Ξεχάσανε τους Πινκ Φλόιντ; (Όχι, απλώς περιμέναμε μέχρι το τέλος να τους ακούσουμε.) 

Αν θέλω να κάνω την προσωπική μου αποτίμηση, θα πρέπει να βάλω στην άκρη τις προσωπικές στιγμές, να αφαιρέσω αυτά που δεν μου έκατσαν καλά και να απαριθμήσω όλα όσα μου άρεσαν, όπως έκανε ο drsiebenmal (με τον οποίο επίσης συμφωνώ). Η λίστα με τα μικρά και τα μεγάλα θετικά είναι τεράστια και βαρετή. Ακόμα και το NHS το θεώρησα καλλιτεχνικά αδύναμο, αλλά σαν μήνυμα προκλητικά πρωτότυπο. Η Βρετανία δεν έφερε μόνο τη μουσική στη μεταπολεμική εποχή. Έφερε κυρίως το εθνικό σύστημα υγείας. Και ο Μπόιλ ήθελε να το πει.

Η παιδική λογοτεχνία θα μπορούσε να είναι πιο διεθνοποιημένη, αλλά πρόσφατα είδαμε την Αλίκη και μάλλον δεν ήθελε να επαναλάβει χιλιοφορεμένες φιγούρες.

Χάρηκα που ο Μπέκαμ έμεινε να οδηγεί το σκάφος και έβαλαν τον Ρέντγκρειβ και τα νεαρά παιδιά στο παιχνίδι των αντιθέσεων.

Θα κάνω μια γερή λίστα με τα θετικά (τα πιο πολλά τα έχετε ήδη πει) όταν θα ξαναδώ την τελετή χωρίς την αφήγηση των Ελλήνων, αλλά δεν θα κάνω καμιά σύγκριση με τις άλλες τελετές, αφού την καθεμιά την ευχαριστιέμαι για τα δικά της ωραία. Άλλωστε, με δύο κουλτούρες έχω κάποια οικειότητα και φρόντισαν να μου δώσουν δύο ολυμπιάδες μέσα σε 8 χρόνια. Σιγά μην παραπονεθώ.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 28, 2012)

Ανταπόκριση της "Σοφίας από Λονδίνο": _Πόση περηφάνεια πια με την τελετή έναρξης του Λονδίνου! 
Από την τελετή έναρξης της Αθήνας είχα να νιώσω τόση χαρά._
http://www.digital-era.org/blog/?p=..._campaign=Feed:+digital-era+(digital-era.org)


----------



## Eudokia (Jul 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν διαφωνώ, αλλά μπορεί (λέω, μπορεί...) η Ζάχα να τους πήγε μια μακέτα και να τους είπε: Εσείς ορίσατε προδιαγραφές για κολυμβητήριο π.χ. 10.000 θέσεων. Αυτό εδώ, όταν λειτουργεί πισίνα, έχει 14.500 θέσεις (οι 4.500 στου διαόλου τα μέρη) αλλά στις καταδύσεις από βατήρα 10 μ., η ορατότητα είναι για 10.000 θέσεις. Να το τυλίξω;


 Αν και την αρχιτεκτονική της Χαντίντ γνωρίζω μόνο από φωτογραφίες, μπορώ να πω ότι με ξενίζει αρκετά, χωρίς να αμφισβητώ το δημιουργικό της ταλέντο. Ανεξάρτητα από αυτό, συμφωνώ με το παραπάνω σχόλιο: η επαγγελματική μου εμπειρία με έχει διδάξει ότι η τόσο αρμονική σχέση μορφής και λειτουργικότητας που ο αρχιτέκτονας έχει εμπνευστεί και που μπορεί να τον έχει βασανίσει μερόνυχτα ολόκληρα, πετιέται πολύ συχνά στον κάλαθο των αχρήστων εξαιτίας της ανθρώπινης απληστίας (σε χώρους, κέρδος, εντυπωσιασμό). Οικείο (ίσως αντίστοιχο) παράδειγμα: οι δικοί μας ημιϋπαίθριοι χώροι που κατήντησαν κλειστοί πληκτικοί χώροι προς πώληση και τελικά προς "τακτοποίηση".


----------



## Eudokia (Jul 28, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> Ανταπόκριση της "Σοφίας από Λονδίνο": _Πόση περηφάνεια πια με την τελετή έναρξης του Λονδίνου!
> Από την τελετή έναρξης της Αθήνας είχα να νιώσω τόση χαρά._
> http://www.digital-era.org/blog/?p=..._campaign=Feed:+digital-era+(digital-era.org)



Οι Άγγλοι, λέει, σήμερα αισθάνονται περήφανοι, και καλά κάνουν οι άνθρωποι. Ωραίο συναίσθημα! Εμάς, γιατί μας το στέρησαν οι "αγορές";


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2012)

Όλοι μιλάνε σήμερα για τον αυτοσαρκασμό των Βρετανών και την απομυθοποίηση που λιγότερο έχει να κάνει με τη μουσική του Βαγγέλη σε εκτέλεση Σάιμον Ρατλ και γελοιοποίηση Ρόουαν Άτκινσον και περισσότερο με την απίστευτη συμμετοχή της Ελισάβετ.

Η μεγαλύτερη αυτοαπομυθοποιητική έκπληξη που είχα ζήσει στην Αγγλία είχε να κάνει με την Άντζελα Ρίπον το 1976. Η Ρίπον ήταν η πρώτη (τακτική) γυναίκα παρουσιάστρια τηλεοπτικού δελτίου ειδήσεων. Από το 1975 διάβαζε κάθε βράδυ στο BBC1 τις ειδήσεις των εννέα. Σοβαρή, άψογη επαγγελματίας, ατσαλάκωτη, Κανέλλη και Τρέμη και Στάη μαζί επί δέκα. Και εμφανίζεται στο χριστουγεννιάτικο πρόγραμμα των δύο μεγάλων κωμικών, των Eric Morecambe και Ernie Wise, και κάνει το παρακάτω απίστευτο νούμερο. Όλη η Βρετανία παρακολούθησε αποσβολωμένη!







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angela_Rippon


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2012)

Eudokia said:


> Οι Άγγλοι, λέει, σήμερα αισθάνονται περήφανοι, και καλά κάνουν οι άνθρωποι. Ωραίο συναίσθημα! Εμάς, γιατί μας το στέρησαν οι "αγορές";


Τι εννοείς; Κι εμείς, το 2004, μια χαρά νιώθαμε...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Η μεγαλύτερη αυτοαπομυθοποιητική έκπληξη που είχα ζήσει στην Αγγλία[...]


Μήπως είχε χάσει κανένα στοίχημα;


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μήπως είχε χάσει κανένα στοίχημα;


Μπα, σε όλους μας φάνηκε σαν να κέρδισε κάποιο.


----------



## SBE (Jul 28, 2012)

Εγώ νομίζω το έχω ξαναπεί, δεν ανήκω στα παιδιά που ήρθαν στο Λονδίνο από το κατσικοχώρι και εντυπωσιάστηκαν από τα μεγαλεία της ξένης πρωτεύουσας και έγιναν ενθουσιώδεις υποστηρικτές κάθε αγγλικής ανοησίας. Ούτε ανήκω σ'αυτούς που ήρθαν εδώ, αισθάνθηκαν πόσο μικροί είναι και για να αναπληρώσουν κακολογούν τη χώρα και τα βρίσκουν όλα στραβά. 

Η πραγματικότητα για όλα είναι κάπου στη μέση. Αν αύριο έφευγα από την Αγγλία θα είχα πολλές ωραίες αναμνήσεις, αλλά θα ήταν προσωπικές αναμνήσεις, της ζωής, ο τόπος μόνο σύμπτωση, γαρνιτούρα. Παρόμοια ωραίες αναμνήσεις θα μπορούσα να έχω κι από την Κίνα, αν είχα ζήσει στην Κίνα. Αν είναι απαραίτητος ο απολογισμός, θα έλεγα ότι η χώρα δεν μου πρόσφερε ούτε το επίπεδο ζωής, ούτε τις επαγγελματικές ευκαιρίες, ούτε την παιδεία, ούτε καν την υγειονομική περίθαλψη που έπρεπε (γι'αυτό δε με συγκινεί ιδιαίτερα το απόσπασμα περί συστήματος υγείας). Έχω γνωρίσει από κοντά απίστευτη γραφειοκρατία, π.χ., αλλά παράλληλα σχετικά απλές διαδικασίες στις σχέσεις κράτους και πολίτη. Οι αναμνήσεις όμως δεν φτιάχνονται από το πόσο καθόσουνα στην ουρά για ένα έγγραφο. 

Κι αν δεχτούμε ότι οι αναμνήσεις φτιάχνονται από τους ανθρώπους, τι να πεις για τους Άγγλους; Ναι, εντάξει, σε όλα τα μέρη υπάρχουν και καλοί και κακοί και όλοι αδέρφια είμαστε κλπ κλπ, αλλά μερικές ιδιαιτερότητες των Άγγλων ή τις παίρνεις στο ψιλό, όπως κάνουν οι Γάλλοι που τους κοροϊδεύουν με κάθε ευκαιρία, ή τις παίρνεις στα σοβαρά και στενοχωριέσαι. Δεν είμαι και τόσο της κοροϊδίας, είναι αγένεια κι έχει νόημα μόνο αν έχεις πρόσβαση σε εναλλακτικές λύσεις. Με τον καιρό μαθαίνεις να παίρνεις στα σοβαρά μόνο τις παραξενιές που επηρεάζουν τη δική σου ζωή. Έτσι και η χτεσινή τελετή, επιλέγεις να δώσεις σημασία σε αυτά που σου αρέσουν. Τα άλλα είναι αδιάφορα.

YΓ Από σχόλιο αναγνώστη στη Γκάρντιαν "We think our multiracial aesthetic is something virtuous in and for itself." Ναι, και δεν ξέρετε πόσο γελοίο φαίνεται αυτό στους αλλοδαπούς της χώρας σας.


----------



## Eudokia (Jul 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τι εννοείς; Κι εμείς, το 2004, μια χαρά νιώθαμε...



Εννοώ ότι τώρα, 8 χρόνια μετά, που έστω και μεθοδευμένα
μας δακτυλοδείχνουν τουλάχιστον οι μισοί Ευρωπαίοι, νιώθουμε ότι τζάμπα υπερηφανευόμαστε τότε. Νομίζω ότι για να είναι κάποιος υπερήφανος πρέπει να έχει την αίσθηση ότι, έστω και σε κάποιο μικρό βαθμό, ο απέναντί του τον θαυμάζει ή τουλάχιστον τον εκτιμά. Διαφορετικά αισθάνεται γελοίος.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 28, 2012)

Eudokia said:


> Εννοώ ότι τώρα, 8 χρόνια μετά, που έστω και μεθοδευμένα μας δακτυλοδείχνουν τουλάχιστον οι μισοί Ευρωπαίοι, νιώθουμε ότι τζάμπα υπερηφανευόμαστε τότε. Νομίζω ότι για να είναι κάποιος υπερήφανος πρέπει να έχει την αίσθηση ότι, έστω και σε κάποιο μικρό βαθμό, ο απέναντί του τον θαυμάζει ή τουλάχιστον τον εκτιμά. Διαφορετικά αισθάνεται γελοίος.


Δεν έχω αντίρρηση ότι τώρα μπορεί να νιώθουμε έτσι, ή να νιώθουν έτσι αρκετοί Έλληνες. Αλλά γιατί "μεθοδευμένα"; Ποιος έχει λόγο να βυσσοδομεί σε βάρος των Ελλήνων -- και το κυριότερο γιατί;


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 28, 2012)

Eudokia said:


> Οι Άγγλοι, λέει, σήμερα αισθάνονται περήφανοι, και καλά κάνουν οι άνθρωποι. Ωραίο συναίσθημα! Εμάς, γιατί μας το στέρησαν οι "αγορές";


Μια και πήγαμε πίσω στο 1976, γιατί στην επέτειο από την Διοργάνωση και Περήφανη Νίκη του '66 ΠΚΠ, δεν τους άφησαν οι αγορές τους Άγγλους να χαρούν; ελπίζω εμάς το 2014 να μας αφήσουν.



> Ιn 1976 the British Government led by James Callaghan, a Labour politician, faced a Sterling crisis during which the value of the pound tumbled and the government found it difficult to raise sufficient funds to maintain its spending commitments. The Prime Minister was forced to apply to the International Monetary Fund for a £2.3 billion rescue package; the largest-ever call on IMF resources up to that point. In November 1976 the IMF announced its conditions for a loan, including deep cuts in public expenditure, in effect taking control of UK domestic policy. The crisis was seen as a national humiliation, with Callaghan being forced to go "cap in hand" to the IMF.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Kingdom_national_debt#1970s


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2012)

Eudokia said:


> Εννοώ ότι τώρα, 8 χρόνια μετά, που έστω και μεθοδευμένα μας δακτυλοδείχνουν τουλάχιστον οι μισοί Ευρωπαίοι, νιώθουμε ότι τζάμπα υπερηφανευόμαστε τότε. Νομίζω ότι για να είναι κάποιος υπερήφανος πρέπει να έχει την αίσθηση ότι, έστω και σε κάποιο μικρό βαθμό, ο απέναντί του τον θαυμάζει ή τουλάχιστον τον εκτιμά. Διαφορετικά αισθάνεται γελοίος.


Νομίζω ότι το καμάρι που νιώσαμε τότε (όσοι το νιώσαμε), για ό,τι καταφέραμε, ήταν απόλυτα δικαιολογημένο. Και τότε, αν θυμάσαι, πολλοί δεν πίστευαν ότι θα τα καταφέρουμε αλλά μας έβγαλαν το καπέλο μετά. Ήταν τότε όμως και από τότε πέρασαν οχτώ χρόνια που, όπως έδειξε η ζωή, δεν κινηθήκαμε σωστά ώστε να διευρύνουμε τα όποια πλεονεκτήματα κερδίσαμε τότε (αν κερδίσαμε κάποια).

Δεν θα συμφωνήσω όμως ότι πρέπει να εξαρτούμε το αίσθημα του αυτοσεβασμού και της περηφάνιας για τις όποιες ατομικές, συλλογικές, ακόμη και εθνικές επιτυχίες μας από το πώς τις βλέπουν οι όποιοι άλλοι --ούτε από το πόσοι είναι αυτοί. Και τότε, μέχρι τις παραμονές της δικής μας Ολυμπιάδας, είχαμε επί χρόνια τα δημοσιεύματα για τους Έλληνες που δεν θα τα καταφέρουν, αλλά είχαμε στόχο και σφιχτό πρόγραμμα (και πίεση απέξω, πάλι) --και πετύχαμε.

Το σημερινό πρόβλημά μας δεν νομίζω ότι έγκειται στο πώς και στο τι λένε οι ξένοι, αλλά στο ό,τι ακόμη δεν έχουμε προσανατολιστεί στο αλλαγμένο διεθνές περιβάλλον, δεν έχουμε κλείσει ακόμη τους δικούς μας λογαριασμούς με τον χαμένο παράδεισο μιας πιο εύκολης ζωής, δεν έχουμε ξεκαθαρίσει μέσα μας τι θέλουμε σε αυτές τις νέες συνθήκες και δεν έχουμε βάλει τους στόχους μας για το πώς θα τα καταφέρουμε. Εμείς πρώτοι από όλους είμαστε ζαλισμένοι από τις ραγδαίες αλλαγές, το έχουμε ρίξει στην παθητική άμυνα και στη χρονοτριβή, δεν έχουμε γίνει ακόμη ομάδα και δεν έχουμε αντικείμενο προς το οποίο να δουλέψουμε για να περηφανευτούμε πετυχαίνοντάς το.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2012)

Από τουίτ στο πρόταγκον:

Εκτός από το «σπίτι» [στδρ7χ: εννοεί την «επιστροφή» που ανέφερε ο Ρογκ] των Αγώνων, κάποιος πρέπει να θυμίσει στη ΔΟΕ ότι η ολυμπιακή φλόγα δεν διίσταται [sic]. «Αγριότητες» θα πείτε που δεν πρόσεξε κανείς...

Ένα γλωσσικό: Ξέρω ότι μπορεί να διίστανται γνώμες και απόψεις, αλλά τα υλικά διασπώνται, όχι;

Ένα ουσιαστικό: Ισχύει αυτό για τη φλόγα; Αφού όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι υπάρχει εφεδρική (από την ίδια, αρχική εστία) σε χάιτεκ καντίλι (που χρειάστηκε μάλιστα, στην Αγγλία, επειδή κάπου έσβησε η «μία και μοναδική» στη φετινή πορεία). Καταλαβαίνω το να μην υπάρχουν εφτά διαφορετικές φλόγες, αλλά είναι πρόβλημα το ταυτόχρονο μοίρασμά της --και μάλιστα, σύμφωνα με τις καλύτερες ελληνορθόδοξες παραδόσεις του «Δεύτε λάβετε φως»;


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2012)

Ξέρετε, βέβαια, ότι για οτιδήποτε μεταφυσικό σε σχέση με φλόγες και άγια φώτα, είμαι ικανός να δαγκώσω... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2012)

Σύμβολα, σύμβολα, σύμβολα παντού...


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2012)

... και αφόρητοι φετιχισμοί.


----------



## SBE (Jul 28, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με τον δόχτορα σχετικά με τα δικά μας. Η τότε εθνική υπερηφάνεια ήταν δικαιολογημένη, και ίσως (συνωμοσιολογικά σκεπτόμενη) απαραίτητη, η ΔΟΕ θέλει τέτοια για να φτιάξει ατμόσφαιρα στην εκάστοτε χώρα. Στη διοργάνωση του Λονδίνου είδα ακριβώς το ίδιο έργο που παίχτηκε στην Αθήνα- καθυστερήσεις, σπατάλη, μίζες, οικολογική καταστροφή, κοινωνικός αποκλεισμός, αθέτηση υποσχέσεων προς τους κατοίκους της περιοχής, έργα άρπα κόλλα, το μεγάλο φιάσκο της ασφάλειας και οι γελοιότητες της πολιτιστικής ολυμπιάδας μας ξεπερνάνε μάλιστα. Απλά όσο γίνονταν αυτά ο κόσμος ζούσε ριζικές αλλαγές που αναγκαστικά οι Ολυμπιακοί περνούσαν σε δέκατη τρίτη μοίρα. Επιπλέον, εμείς δεν κάναμε άλλη δουλειά από το να βγάζουμε μόνοι μας τα μάτια μας με αλληλοκατηγορίες και υπερβολικά δημοσιεύματα ενώ εδώ υπήρχαν πολύ καλύτερες δημόσιες σχέσεις και το όλο ζήτημα ήταν πολύ καλά ελεγχόμενο. Να σας πω ιστορίες με δημοσιοσχεσίτες της Αθήνας και του Λονδίνου να φρίξετε (αλλά όχι σε ανοιχτό φόρουμ).


----------



## Elsa (Jul 28, 2012)

Κακώς γράφω εδώ, γιατί είμαι εντελώς εχθρική προς τους αγώνες και τις τελετές αυτού του είδους, οπότε είμαι προκατειλημμένη. Αλλά, πέρα από αυτό, ακόμα και να μου άρεσαν αυτές οι διοργανώσεις, θα ήθελα να επισημάνω, δόκτωρ, ότι ο βασικός λόγος που δεν θα μπορούσα να είμαι περήφανη για τη «δική μας» Ολυμπιάδα, είναι το απίστευτο πάρτι μίζας και κερδοσκοπίας, οι τρελές υπερβάσεις του προϋπολογισμού των έργων με την επίφαση των καθυστερήσεων, η απόλυτη αδιαφάνεια –ακόμα και σήμερα- σε σχέση με το κόστος, τα στραβά μάτια σε παρανομίες τύπου Mall, και τέλος, η κατάντια στην οποία περιήλθαν οι περισσότερες εγκαταστάσεις, οφειλόμενη κατά μεγάλο μέρος στο ότι σχεδιάστηκαν και υλοποιήθηκαν με λάθος τρόπο (πολλές αρχικά προβλεπόταν να γίνουν λυόμενες και δεν έγιναν, πιθανόν για να ανέβει το κόστος τους). Θα ήθελα κάποτε να μάθουμε τι ποσοστό του χρέους μας αντιστοιχεί στην σύγχρονη αυτή «Μεγάλη Ιδέα», που για πολλούς ήταν η σταγόνα που ξεχείλισε το ποτήρι και οδήγησε στην χρεοκοπία μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2012)

Κι εγώ που νόμισα ότι προσπάθησα να γράψω αφήνοντας επαρκή χώρο ακόμη και για την αντίθετη άποψη, ... :)

Έλσα, σέβομαι απόλυτα αυτόν τον αντίλογο· συμφωνώ σε πολλά από αυτά, δεν συμφωνώ στο σύνολό τους και δεν συμφωνώ ιδίως στο ότι εκείνα μας οδήγησαν νομοτελειακά εδώ, λες και δεν μεσολάβησε τίποτε (εδώ και διεθνώς) από τότε μέχρι σήμερα. Αλλά αυτή είναι μια άλλη, τεράστια συζήτηση.

Για την εδώ συζήτηση, η άποψή μου είναι ότι κάθε οργανωμένο σύνολο ανθρώπων (άρα και οι χώρες, οι λαοί, οι κοινότητες, όλοι) πρέπει να έχουν μικρούς και μεγάλους στόχους και ρεαλιστικά, υλοποιήσιμα σχέδια (με ενδιάμεσα βήματα, ανατροφοδότηση προόδου και όλα τα καλά) για να τους πετύχουν. Ένα από τα ουσιαστικά στοιχεία αυτών των στόχων πρέπει να είναι, κτγμ, ότι θα προσφέρει στα μέλη του συνόλου την ικανοποίηση μιας δουλειάς που σχεδιάστηκε, υλοποιήθηκε και ολοκληρώθηκε σωστά.

Και δεν είναι καθόλου ευχάριστο, πάντα κτγμ, ότι σπάνια (και συνήθως μόνο σε έκτακες συνθήκες) καταφέρνουμε καν να θέσουμε τέτοιους στόχους --και πολύ περισσότερο, να τους υλοποιήσουμε σε τόσο ικανοποιητικό βαθμό, ώστε να είμαστε περήφανοι.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 28, 2012)

Η δική μου αντίθετη άποψη λέει πάντως ότι α) αυτός ο στόχος δεν άξιζε τον κόπο και β) καθόλου ικανοποιητικά δεν υλοποιήθηκε. Μερικούς λόγους που το πιστεύω αυτό, τους ανέφερα πριν. 
Και βέβαια, ούτε εγώ θεωρώ ότι ήταν η μοναδική αιτία της σημερινής κατάστασης, προφανώς.


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2012)

Εμένα μου αρέσουν οι Ολυμπιακοί. Δεν πολυπαρακολουθώ τα αθλητικά, ειδικά τα ομαδικά, αλλά για τους Ολυμπιακούς κάνω μια εξαίρεση ανά τετραετία. Κάθε ολυμπιάδα μας έχει προσφέρει αξέχαστες στιγμές. Φυσικά και έχει τα προβλήματά του ο θεσμός, και διαφθορά και απ'όλα, αλλά δεν πρόκειται να με κάνει κανένας να χάσω την θετική εικόνα που έχω και ναι, ανήκω σε αυτούς που απολαύσανε τους ολυμπιακούς του 2004. Και του 2008 και πιστεύω και του 2012. 

Πίσω στο Λονδίνο...
Χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο. Ήταν πρόσκληση σε μπάρμπεκιου της τελευταίας στιγμής, με αφορμή το ότι είχαν έρθει κάτι Γάλλοι γνωστοί για τους Ολυμπιακούς. Εννοείται είπα ναι, μπήκα στο ιχ και ξεκίνησα, με κάποιο φόβο ότι θα κολλήσω στην κίνηση γιατί ισχύουν πλέον οι ολυμπιακές λωρίδες. Τελικά κίνηση δεν υπήρχε ιδιαίτερη. Υπήρχε όμως εορταστική ατμόσφαιρα γυρω από το Χάιντ Παρκ, με πολύ κόσμο να κυκλοφορεί και- επιτέλους- μερικά χαμογελαστά πρόσωπα. 
Οι Γάλλοι έχουν εισιτήρια για το ντρεσάζ. Σχολιάσαμε ότι περίεργο ήταν που υπήρχαν πολλές αδειανές θέσεις στην τελετή έναρξης. Δεν ήμασταν οι μόνοι, το ζήτημα των αδειανών καθισμάτων ενώ ο πολύς κόσμος δεν μπορούσε να βρει εισιτήριο, έχει γίνει είδηση. Η συζήτηση περιλάμβανε σχόλια για την τελετή έναρξης. Λίγο πολύ τα ίδια με αυτά που είπα κι εγώ πιο πάνω. Γελάσαμε όταν κάποιος είπε ότι οι στολές της αγγλικής ομάδας, άσπρη φόρμα με χρυσή κουκούλα, ήταν η αποθέωση της τσαβοσύνης. Η ιδανική στολή για τη χώρα, επομένως. Πάει ασσορτί με το χρυσό δόντι και τις πολλές αλυσίδες στο λαιμό. 
Στην επιστροφή, βράδυ πλέον, το Λονδίνο φανταστικά φωταγωγημένο. Για πρώτη φορά έκανε κλικ ότι ένα τσιμεντένιο τέιχος που έχω περάσει πολλές φορές στο δρόμο για το σπίτι των φίλων μου, είναι γλυπτό. Το οποίο απόψε ήταν πολύ ωραία φωταγωγημένο με τα χρώματα των αγώνων. Στο βάθος ο νέος ουρανοξύστης φωταγωγημένος επίσης- την ημέρα δεν είναι τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο. Η γέφυρα του Ουεστμίνστερ φίσκα στον κόσμο να βγάζουν φωτογραφίες τον φωταγωγημένο Τάμεση, πολύχρωμα φώτα στα πλοία, σώου με φώτα στον τροχό παρατήρησης . Προβολές ιστορικών αθλητικών φωτογραφιών στην πρόσοψη του κοινοβουλίου. Οι προβολές αλλάζουν κάθε βράδυ. Και το σπίτι της Ιταλίας απέναντι από το Αββαείο του Ουεστμίνστερ. Το πάρκο κλειστό (!!!) και περιστοιχισμένο από σεκιουριτάδες. Αύριο θα περάσω από όλα αυτά τα μέρη πάλι να τα δω καλύτερα. Τώρα, ώρα για ύπνο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 29, 2012)

SBE said:


> Σχολιάσαμε ότι περίεργο ήταν που υπήρχαν πολλές αδειανές θέσεις στην τελετή έναρξης. Δεν ήμασταν οι μόνοι, το ζήτημα των αδειανών καθισμάτων ενώ ο πολύς κόσμος δεν μπορούσε να βρει εισιτήριο, έχει γίνει είδηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 29, 2012)

Έχουν κι άλλοι τα προβλήματά τους... :) Μια άγνωστη γυναίκα παρέλασε μαζί με την αποστολή της Ινδίας:






India's Olympics mystery woman revealed


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2012)

Καλημέρα. _And I Will Kiss_ λέγεται το κομμάτι των Underworld που έπαιζε στη σκηνή της Βιομηχανικής Επανάστασης στην τελετή έναρξης, με την Evelyn Glennie στα κρουστά.
Glennie has been profoundly deaf since age 11. This does not inhibit her ability to perform at the international level. She regularly plays barefoot during both live performances and studio recordings in order to "feel" the music better.

Το μουσικό κομμάτι, για όσους το προλάβουν:


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έχουν κι άλλοι τα προβλήματά τους... :) Μια άγνωστη γυναίκα παρέλασε μαζί με την αποστολή της Ινδίας


Αν όντως έγινε, τότε κρύφτηκε καλά από τις κάμερες.
Αλλά οι αδειανές θέσεις, 1000 στο κολυμβητήριο και από τις καλές, 500 στη γυμναστική, όλες οι πρώτες σειρές στον αγώνα του Φέντερερ αδειανές κλπ είναι λέει των χορηγών οι οποίοι της παίρνουν δώρο λόγω της χορηγίας και δεν τις χρησιμοποίησαν. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να έχουν διαφορετικό σύστημα για τις θέσεις αυτές. Να λένε π.χ. στους χορηγούς ότι σας έχουμε σίγουρες θέσεις αλλά πρέπει να τις κλείσετε χ ώρες πριν να μας επιβεβαιώσετε ότι θα τις χρησιμοποιήσετε αλλιώς τις πουλάμε. Και να φτιάξουν κάπου κοντά στις εγκαταστάσεις, π.χ. μια-δυο στάσεις με το τρένο πριν, ένα γραφείο για εισιτήρια της τελευταίας στιγμής. Κι αν δεν θέλουν να έχουν ουρές, ας χρησιμοποιήσουν την τεχνολογία, όπως τη χρησιμοποίησαν ήδη. Ας πουν π.χ. ότι αν θέλετε εισιτήριο της τελευταίας στιγμής, δώστε μας το τηλέφωνό σας και θα σας στείλουμε SMS μόλις εμφανιστεί το εισιτήριο αυτό, θα μας έχετε δώσει στοιχεία πληρωμής και αρκεί απάντηση στο μήνυμα εντός χ λεπτών για να γίνει η κράτηση και η πληρωμή και θα σας στείλουμε αμέσως κωδικό εισόδου που θα ισχύει αντί για εισιτήριο ώστε να πάτε αμέσως στο στάδιο. 
Βέβαια αν το έκαναν αυτό θα γινόταν ίσως το ίδιο που έγινε με τη Βίζα χορηγό (για να αγοράσεις εισιτήρια έπρεπε να πληρώσεις μόνο με Βίζα, δεν δέχονταν κανέναν άλλο τρόπο πληρωμής κι αν δεν είχες πιστωτική σου έλεγαν να αγοράσεις μια προπληρωμένη). 

Επειδή χτες έριξα μια ματιά, όπως είχα προβλέψει, υπάρχουν ακόμα εισιτήρια για κάποια σπορ, κανονικά, όχι των χορηγών, αλλά είναι τα πολύ ακριβά.


----------



## Earion (Jul 30, 2012)

Να πω κι εγώ τι μου άρεσε και τι όχι. Γράφω χωρίς να έχω διαβάσει τι έχει γραφτεί έξω από τη Λεξιλογία.

Μου άρεσε η ακομπλεξάριστη περιδιάβαση στο ιστορικό κοινωνικό παρελθόν της κάποτε κοσμοκράτειρας. Και ειδυλλιακή Αγγλία (Merry England) και _Τρικυμία _και κατάμαυρη Βιομηχανική Επανάσταση, και σουφραζέτες και κοινωνικά κινήματα* και ματοβαμμένα πεδία του Πρώτου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου.

Δεν μου άρεσε η πολυθεματική ανάπτυξη. Εκτός που η διάρκεια τράβηξε σε μάκρος (το τρίωρο με εξουθένωσε, παρόλο που γνωστοί μου με διαβεβαιώνουν ότι τόσο ακριβώς κράτησαν οι τελετές και στην Αθήνα και στο Πεκίνο), δεν κατάλαβα γιατί έπρεπε σώνει και καλά να αλλάζει κάθε τρεις και λίγο ο θεματικός άξονας. Με τα αναπόφευκτα άλματα. Μετά τον Πρώτο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο να βγαίνουν οι Μπητλς του Σάρτζεντ Πέππερς, πώς γίνεται αυτό;

Μου άρεσε η χρήση των παιδιών σε κάθε ευκαιρία, αλλά μήπως τα παράκαναν; Παιδική αθωότητα, ομαδικότητα, ναι, αλλά τσουπ και πολυπολιτισμική παρουσία με την παραμικρή ευκαρία. Γιατί τα δύο εφηβάκια που ερωτεύτηκαν να είναι και τα δύο μη λευκά; Γιατί να υπονοείται τόσο έντονα ότι κάπου έχουμε να δώσουμε λογαριασμό; Αχ, αυτοκρατορία ... πόσες ακάλυπτες επιταγές στο όνομά σου!

Αλλά εκεί που πας να οικτίρεις, νά το πετιέται το ακαταμάχητο υπερόπλο: ο αγγλικός αυτοσαρκασμός. Αθάνατο εγγλέζικο χιούμορ, με το πονηρό ματάκι και τη γλώσσα κολλημένη στο μάγουλο. Αυτό τα σώζει όλα την τελευταία στιγμή. Ποιος το περίμενε ν' ακούσει από τα ορίτζιναλ βασιλικά χείλη "Γκουντίβνινγκ Μίστερ Μποντ"; Αλλά γιατί θα τη βρίσκατε αφύσικη τη σκηνή; Τόσες δεκαετίες στην υπηρεσία της Αυτής Μεγαλειότητας, να μην έχει παραχωρήσει ούτε μία συνέντευξη η βασίλισσα στον Τζέιμς; Κι έπειτα, τη στιγμή που ο Μποντ ανοίγει την πόρτα στο ελικόπτερο, σου 'ρχεται να πεις "Μα τι κάνει; Θα πηδήξει έξω χωρίς αλεξίπτωτο;", κι αμέσως έπειτα ο εαυτός σου σε διορθώνει "Γιατί; Πρώτη φορά θα είναι;". Και η βασίλισσα... Αχ, η βασίλισσα. Θα είχα τόσα πολλά να πω γι' αυτήν που θα χρειαζόταν ξεχωριστό σημείωμα.

Και μετά ο Ρόουαν Άτκινσον. Τρίλεπτο ρεσιτάλ. Ένας άνθρωπος που για χάρη του θα καθόμουν κι άλλες τρεις ώρες να υπομέινω παρελάσεις, φτάνει να τον δω να κάνει άλλες τρεις μούτες.

Κι έπειτα αλλάζει η οπτική και περνάμε στα παραμύθια. Αλλά πίσω από τα μικρά παραμύθια να κρύβεται το Μεγάλο Παραμύθι: Τι έχει προσφέρει στην ανθρωπότητα η Μεγάλη Βρετανία. Εθνικό Σύστημα Υγείας. Ούτε ένας άνθρωπος χωρίς περίθαλψη σ' αυτή τη χώρα. Η ενσάρκωση του τρίτου κύκλου των δικαιωμάτων του ανθρώπου, των κοινωνικών, έτσι όπως τα μαθαίναμε στη Νομική. Το απαύγασμα του Διαφωτισμού. Και ο Παγκόσμιος Ιστός: εμείς δικτυώσαμε τον κόσμο. Αν δεν είναι αυτό πολιτικό μήνυμα, υψηλότατης κομψότητας πολιτικό μήνυμα, τότε τι είναι;

Είναι προσφορά στην ανθρωπότητα η παιδική λογοτεχνία; Κι από αυτό έχουμε. Είναι επίτευγμα η μουσική βιομηχανία; Εδώ να δεις κόσμε. Διαμαρτύρεται μέσα σου και δαγκώνεται ο παλαιοροκάς; Μα μπροστά στη βασίλισσα οι Σεξ Πίστολς; Και γιατί όχι; Οι ίδιοι πρώτοι πρώτοι δεν μας το 'λεγαν πως δεν ήταν παρά η μεγαλύτερη αρπαχτή που είχε γίνει ποτέ; Πάλι καλά που η ευγένεια επικράτησε του σαρκασμού και τους βάλανε να τραγουδάνε το _Πρίτι βέικαντ_ κι όχι το _Γκοντ σέιβ δε Κουίν_ (δε φάσιστ ρεζίμ, σι έιντ νο γιούμαν μπίιν...). Αμ οι Κλας; Ποιος απ' τους επιζώντες έδωσε το δικαίωμα στους διοργανωτές να βάλουν το _Λόντον Κόλιν'_, που κάποτε το ακούγαμε σαν κάλεσμα σε κοινωνικό πόλεμο; Α, ώστε έτσι λοιπόν, ο καλός μύλος όλα τα αλέθει. Και το πανκ και όλα...

Τι θα μου μείνει από τη γιορτή;

Κάτι μελαγχολικό: το γρήγορο κολάζ με τις φωτογραφίες των απόντων (αν κατάλαβα καλά, οι διοργανωτές ζήτησαν από τους θεατές να προσφέρουν τις φωτογραφίες των αγαπημένων τους).

Και κάτι ευφρόσυνο: ο Μάικ Όλντφιλντ (τι είχε γίνει αυτή η ψυχή;), αγέραστος, με τη μαγική του κιθάρα, που θα την αναγνώριζες μέσα σε εκατό άλλες. Να επενδύει μουσικά εφιάλτες με το _Τιούμπουλαρ Μπελς_, αλλά να μας απογειώνει στο τέλος με το πιο ξεσηκωτικό κομμάτι, το περίφημο_ Ιν ντούλτσι τζούμπιλο_ (_In dulci jubilo_), που είχα χρόνια να τ' ακούσω και με ανέβασε στα ουράνια.

Πώς; Δεν υπάρχει βιντεάκι για Μάικ Όλντφιλντ στη Λεξιλογία; Ανεπίτρεπτον.
Ιδού το εν λόγω τραγουδάκι στην πρώτη του εκτέλεση:








*"Τότε άρχισαν και κάποιες διαμαρτυρίες" είπε ο ανεκδιήγητος Έλληνας σχολιαστής. Κάποιες διαμαρτυρίες...


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2012)

Ωραίος, Εάριον. 
Σχετικά με τις φωτογραφίες των απόντων, το πρωί της Παρασκευής σκεφτόμουν την ημέρα εκείνη, της ανάθεσης των αγώνων και την επόμενή της. Σκεφτόμουν πως πέρασαν εφτά χρόνια και θυμόμουν την ένταση των ημερών τότε- και δυστυχώς εγώ τα είχα ζήσει από πολύ κοντά τα γεγονότα και με είχαν καταβάλει, μόνο που το κατάλαβα πολύ καιρό αργότερα. Και μετά αναρωτήθηκα αν θα γίνει καμιά αναφορά μέσα στις γιορτές και τα πανηγύρια, αλλά δεν περίμενα τίποτα. Είχα διαβάσει ότι είχαν καλέσει τους συγγενείς των θυμάτων στην τελετή, πράγμα που μου είχε φανεί ας πούμε παράξενο. Χάνεις το παιδί σου π.χ. και γίνεσαι VIP; 

Μια διευκρίνηση στην "ακομπλεξάριστη περιδιάβαση": κι αυτή μέρος της λαϊκής μυθολογίας είναι. Και μέρος του ίδιου κόμπλεξ που βάζει τα δύο μαύρα εγγλεζάκια* να πρωταγωνιστούν στο τρίτο μέρος ως τυπικοί εκπρόσωποι της αγγλικής νεολαίας. 

* Το "μη-λευκά" το λες από πολιτική ορθότητα;


----------



## Earion (Jul 30, 2012)

SBE said:


> Το "μη-λευκά" το λες απο πολιτική ορθότητα;



Όχι, απλώς μου φάνηκε ότι δεν ήταν και τα δύο στον ίδιο βαθμό μαυράκια. Η κοπελίτσα ήταν μιγάδα ή κάνω λάθος;


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2012)

Ο όρος μιγάς θεωρείται ρατσιστικός εδώ. Βλέπω ότι ο νεαρός λέγεται Ενρίκε Κόστα, μετανάστης από την Πορτογαλία, και η νεαρή λέγεται Γιασμίν Μπράινμπουργκ. Aναζήτηση του επιθέτου της στο Γκουγκλ μου βγάζει κυρίως την Αρούμπα και τις άλλες Ολλανδικές Αντίλλες. Ο πληθυσμός της Αρούμπας σύμφωνα με τη Βίκι είναι κατά 80% μιγάδες (ινδιάνοι- μαύροι- λευκοί). Αλλά στην Ευρώπη μάλλον δεν είναι και τόσο σπουδαία διαφορά αυτό. 
Πάντως και στην Ν. Αφρική είχα δει πολλούς σαν την μικρή και νόμιζα ότι είναι μιγάδες και μου είπαν όχι, είναι η αφρικανική φυλή Τάδε, οπότε η απόχρωση δεν είναι πάντα κριτήριο.


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2012)

Απλώς για να υπάρχει...
Είμαι γραμμένη στη συγκοινωνία του Λονδίνου και την περίοδο των Ολυμπιακών μου στέλνουν κάθε μέρα ενημέρωση για τις αλλαγές στη συγκοινωνία. Για δείγμα το σημερινό, κοπιπαστωμένο, χωρίς τα γραφικά:

Here is your daily travel information update for tomorrow, Tuesday 31 July. 

Olympic Football is taking place at Wembley Stadium; the Jubilee and Metropolitan lines will be extremely busy between central London and Wembley from 17:00 - 19:30. Baker Street, King’s Cross St. Pancras and Green Park stations are expected to be very busy. 

Beach Volleyball is taking place at Horse Guards Parade tomorrow. On each day this event takes place, Embankment station will be exceptionally busy. 

The Olympic Route Network (ORN) is in operation for most days of the Games. Tomorrow, it will be serving venues in Wembley, Wimbledon, Greenwich, ExCeL, Olympic Park and Royal Artillery Barracks. It will also be in operation to Lee Valley, Eton Dorney and Weymouth.
Games venues for tomorrow
The following Games venues will be in operation tomorrow: 

Earls Court
ExCeL
Greenwich Park
Horse Guards Parade
Lord’s Cricket Ground
North Greenwich Arena
Olympic Park
Royal Artillery Barracks
Wembley Arena
Wembley Stadium
Wimbledon	
Public Transport
Many bus routes are on diversion. To check whether your bus is affected, please visit tfl.gov.uk/2012buses 

For a map of tomorrow’s hotspot stations and day by day information for each day of the Games, please click here 

We expect the following sections of lines, in both directions, to be the busiest tomorrow. Please avoid these if you can:	
Central line
Between Chancery Lane and Stratford
Busiest station(s): Bank, Bond Street, Chancery Lane, Holborn and St. Paul’s
District line
Between Earl’s Court and Southfields
Busiest station(s): Fulham Broadway and Kensington (Olympia)
If you want to avoid the queues at Stratford, consider using West Ham for the Olympic Park; this is a short walk and is clearly signposted
Jubilee line
Between Wembley Park and Stratford
Busiest station(s): Baker Street, Bond Street, Canary Wharf, London Bridge and Waterloo
If you want to avoid the queues at Stratford, consider using West Ham for the Olympic Park; this is a short walk and is clearly signposted
Metropolitan line
Between King’s Cross St. Pancras and Wembley Park
Busiest station(s): King’s Cross St. Pancras
Northern line
Between London Bridge and King’s Cross St. Pancras
Busiest station(s): Bank, Clapham North, Euston, King’s Cross St. Pancras, London Bridge and Old Street
Piccadilly line
Between Holborn and Earl’s Court
Busiest station(s): Holborn and King’s Cross St. Pancras
Docklands Light Railway
Between Canning Town and Prince Regent
Busiest station(s): Bank and Canary Wharf
Roads
Please avoid driving into central London, on and around the Olympic Route Network (ORN) and near Games venues and live sites throughout the Games. Roads within central London and inner London between the North Circular and the South Circular are also affected. Drivers using the roads in these parts of London or the A2, A3, A4, A12, A13 and A40 should be prepared for significant delays. 

The ORN is now in operation and being enforced from 06:00 to 00:00. This also includes 30 miles of ’Games Lanes’ for the use of athletes, officials and the world’s media to get them to their events on time. Games Lanes are being operated flexibly and being opened to regular traffic when they are less busy. A network of 150 Variable Message Signs along the route will advise motorists when Games Lanes are open to regular traffic. To watch a short video explaining how the Olympic Route Network and Games Lanes work, please click here 

For a map of tomorrow’s roads hotspots and day by day information for each day of the Games, please click here 

Roads in and around the following areas will be the busiest tomorrow and should be avoided if possible: 

A4 Corridor (Earls Court) 
Shepherd’s Bush Roundabout to Fulham Broadway, Turnham Green and Knightsbridge 

A40/A406 (Wembley Stadium and Arena) 
Neasden to Acton and Hanger Lane 

Chelsea and Wandsworth (Wimbledon) 
Putney Heath to Vauxhall, including Wandsworth town centre, Battersea and southern parts of Fulham and Chelsea 

Blackwall Tunnel (Greenwich and Royal Artillery Barracks) 
All approaches to the Blackwall Tunnel 

Greenwich town centre (Greenwich Park) 

Stratford (Olympic Park) 

St John’s Wood (Lord’s Cricket Ground)	
For full details online of:
Planning your Games time journey, please visit tfl.gov.uk/2012planner
Twitter rail and traffic updates, visit tfl.gov.uk/socialmedia
Cycling routes and maps, visit tfl.gov.uk/cyclingjourneyplanner
Games travel advice, visit getaheadofthegames.com
We are working to both deliver a great Games and to keep London moving. Thank you for your help with this.
Yours sincerely,

Vernon Everitt
Managing Director, Marketing and Communications


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2012)

Και ενώ από ενημέρωση για τη συγκοινωνία πάμε καλά, με τα εισιτήρια δεν πάμε καλά. 
Αφού ανακοίνωσαν ότι θα διατεθούν κι άλλα εισιτήρια στο κοινό, είπα να κοιτάξω κι εγώ στις σελίδες των εισιτηρίων να δω τι υπάρχει. 
Επιλέγω λοιπόν Ολυμπιακό Πάρκο και δείξε μου ό,τι είναι διαθέσιμο και μου βγάζει δεκαπέντε σελίδες αγωνίσματα. Δυστυχώς, οι δεκαπέντε είχαν αξία πέντε, καθώς αν έκανες κλικ σε κάποιο αγώνισμα στο πάνω μέρος σου βγάζει πόσα εισιτήρια μπορείς να κλείσεις (υπάρχει περιορισμός, συνήθως 4 ή 6) και ο αριθμός ήταν 0 (μηδέν). Σου έλεγε μ'άλλα λόγια ότι έχουμε εισιτήρια, αλλά δεν σου τα πουλάμε. Δε βοήθησε φρεσκάρισμα της σελίδας για να φύγουν τα σκουπίδια. Και, ω του θαύματος, μου βγάζει εισιτήριο για κολύμβηση την Τετάρτη το βράδυ σε χαμηλή τιμή. Ζητάω δύο. Πατάω αμέσως το κουμπί ΑΓΟΡΑ και μου βγάζει μήνυμα συγγνώμη, τα εισιτήρια έχουν πουληθεί. Λέω δε βαριέσαι, τι να κάνουμε, ας πάω για ύπνο. Την επόμενη το πρωί μου δείχνει ακόμα ότι έχει εισιτήρια για την κολύμβηση. Ζητάω πάλι ένα αυτή τη φορά. Μου βγάζει το ίδιο μήνυμα. Και παράλληλα μου έβγαζε πάλι ότι είχε εισιτήρια για κάποια άλλα, αλλά μπορούσα να αγοράσω μηδέν. 
Τελικά θα πρέπει να φάγανε λίγο κράξιμο για το σύστημά τους γιατί σήμερα το σουλουπώσανε. Σου έβγαζε όντως μόνο αθλήματα με εισιτήρια. Δυστυχώς, είναι τα εισιτήρια των 500 ή στην καλύτερη των 150 για σπορ που δεν τα βλέπει κανένας.


----------



## Eudokia (Aug 1, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χμμμ, ψιλοϋπερβολές. Το μαγαζί σηκώνει 14.500 θέσεις, οι 4800 δεν βλέπουν τις καταδύσεις από την ψηλή εξέδρα. Δηλαδή, θέλουν να μας πουν ότι θα τα πουλήσουν όλα εκείνο το συγκεκριμένο τρίωρο; Ας δουλέψει το κολυμβητήριο με δέκα χιλιάδες θέσεις, τι έγινε;



Κόλλησα εγώ με τα αρχιτεκτονικά: η επίσημη εκδοχή από το site της Ζάχα (ενημέρωση 30-7-12).
http://www.zaha-hadid.com/2012/07/l...full-views-of-the-10m-platform-diving-events/


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2012)

Σύντομα:
Η γκρίνια για τα εισιτήρια και τις άδειες θέσεις εξακολουθεί να είναι ζήτημα, καθώς από τη μια χτες ο Κόου όταν ρωτήθηκε σχετικά, αντέδρασε όπως ο ΔΣ της ΒΡ μετά τη διαρροή στον Κόλπο του Μεξικού (μη μου τους κύκλους τάραττε). 
Εγώ από την άλλη προσπαθώ από προχτές να βρω κάνα εισιτήριο για το Ολυμπιακό Πάρκο, αφού είπαν ότι θα τα βάλουν πάλι στο σύστημα. 
Προχτές το βράδυ λοιπόν στήθηκα στον υπολογιστή μεταμεσονυκτίως και ω, του θαύματος, μου έβγαλε μεγάλη ποσότητα εισιτηρίων. Όμως κάθε φορά που έκανα κλικ σε ένα άθλημα μου έβγαλε 
α. είτε μήνυμα ότι λυπάται, αλλά δεν υπάρχουν εισιτήρια είτε ότι υπάρχουν αλλά το όριο κράτησης είναι μηδέν. Και μετά έδειχνε πάλι ότι υπάρχουν εισιτήρια, με το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα. 
β. ότι υπάρχουν εισιτήρια είτε με 750 λίραι (τελικός 100 μέτρα), είτε στις σουίτες σε σκαμπό (τραμπολίνο, 115 λίραι), είτε για την τελετή λήξης (1500, 995). Έτσι για πλάκα, βάζω ότι θέλω να αγοράσω ένα εισιτήριο για δεν θυμάμαι τι, πάντως έκανε 150. Μου ζητάει να βάλω διάφορους κωδικούς ταυτοποίησης, μου ζητάει να επαληθεύσω ότι το θέλω το εισιτήριο και μετά μου βγάζει μια οθόνη αναμονής για δυο λεπτά ή τρία. Και μετά μου βγάζει το μήνυμα ότι πήρα το εισιτήριο κι έχω πέντε λεπτά να πληρώσω. Βάζω τα στοιχεία της Βίζας μου (χορηγός, δεν δέχονται άλλη κάρτα) και μου βγάζει ότι συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν υπάρχει εισιτήριο. Ευτυχώς κιόλας, αλλά wtf? Κανονικά με το που σου λέει ότι έχει κάνει την κράτηση πρέπει να βγάζει το εισιτήριο από το σύνολο των εισιτηρίων. Στο μεταξύ εξακολουθεί το σύστημα να δείχνει ότι υπάρχουν εισιτήρια. 
γ. Βρίσκω εισιτήρια φτηνά για το μπιτς βόλεϊ της Τετάρτης (βράδυ). Ζητάω τέσσερα (το μέγιστο). Μου λέει δεν μπορεί να μου δώσει τόσα. Ζητάω ένα. Επιστροφή στο α. Εντωμεταξύ εξακολουθεί κλπκλπ. 
δ. Βρίσκω εισιτήρια. Ζητάω δύο (όριο τέσσερα). Μου βγάζει συγγνώμη, ζήτησες πολλά εισιτήρια και το όριο εμφανίζεται ανανεωμένο στο μηδέν. Επιστρέφοντας στην αρχική σελίδα εμφανίζεται ότι υπάρχουν ακόμα εισιτήρια. Ξαναζητάω δύο. Φτου κι απ' την αρχή. 
ε. Δοκιμάζω εξπλοράτορα αντί για Χρώμιο, γιατί σε κάποια φάση μου φάνηκε ότι κόλλαγε. Διαπιστώνω ότι στο ΙΕ δείχνει διαφορετικά εισιτήρια. Δοκιμάζω Φαιρφοξ, εκεί δείχνει διαφορετικά από τα άλλα δύο. Σε όλα όμως μόλις πάω να κλείσω συμβαίνει το α, το β, το γ ή το δ. 
Σε κάποια φάση το ιντερνέτ μου άρχισε να κολλάει, χρειάστηκε επανεκκίνηση του μόντεμ, κλείσιμο του υπολογιστή κλπ. Και μετά κόλλησε και το Φλας. Πιστεύω ότι είχε σχέση με το ότι πολύς κόσμος έκανε το ίδιο με μένα. Εντωμεταξύ για χτες το βράδυ είχαν πει επισήμως ότι θα έβαζαν τα νέα εισιτήρια πίσω στο σύστημα τα μεσάνυχτα. Περιμένω, περιμένω, περιμένω, τίποτα μέχρι τη μία. Και μετά διάβασα στη Γκάρντιαν (στα σχόλια) ότι τα έβαλαν στις εφτά το βράδυ. 
Κατά τ'άλλα, όσοι έχουν ήδη εισιτήριο και είναι στο Ολυμπιακό Πάρκο μπορούν να αγοράσουν εισιτήρια της τελευταίας στιγμής για ορισμένα αθλήματα (μπάσκετ π.χ.) προς πέντε λίρες. Φυσικά έχει ουρές και δεν το εφαρμόζουν όλα τα αθλήματα το σύστημα. 
Επίσης, όσοι αγόρασαν εισιτήρια και δεν τα χρειάζονται, απ'ό,τι λενε οι εφημερίδες, δεν μπορούν να τα επιστρέψουν και να πάρουν τα λεφτά τους γιατί αυτό επιτρέπεται μόνο ονλάιν και το σύστημα επιστροφής κολλάει όπως και το σύστημα αγοράς. 
Στο μεταξύ συνεχίζουμε να βλέπουμε άδεια καθίσματα στην τηλεόραση και να μας λένε ότι άμα θέλουμε εισιτήρια για το μποξ γυναικών, υπάρχουν ακόμα. Όχι ρε φίλε, δε γουστάρω μποξ είτε είναι γυναικών, είτε ανδρών. Μόνο αν με πληρώσεις... ή αν ήταν στο Ολυμπιακό Πάρκο, για να πάω μπας και βρω κανένα άλλο εισιτήριο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2012)

Ακόμα πιο σύντομα: Έξω και ο Ηλιάδης.

SBE, βλέπω να πέφτουν έξω οι Ολυμπιακοί από ανικανότητα των προγραμματιστών!


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2012)

Μα είναι δυνατόν, τη στιγμή που άλλες εκδηλώσεις, με εξίσου ζήτηση, δεν κολλάνε ποτέ και τα εισιτήρια πουλιόνται ονλάιν κανονικότατα;
Στο μεταξύ βλέπω στο φέισμπουκ φωτογραφίες γνωστών μου που έχουν δωρεάν πρόσβαση γιατί είναι "παράγοντες" να πίνουν τον καφέ τους εκτός Ολυμπιακού Πάρκου, αντί να πηγαίνουν να παρακολουθήσουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 1, 2012)

Eudokia said:


> Κόλλησα εγώ με τα αρχιτεκτονικά: η επίσημη εκδοχή από το site της Ζάχα (ενημέρωση 30-7-12).
> http://www.zaha-hadid.com/2012/07/l...full-views-of-the-10m-platform-diving-events/


Ήμουν βέβαιος ότι κάπως έτσι θα ήταν η απάντηση. Η προκήρυξη είχε γίνει για 5000 θέσεις θεατών στις καταδύσεις, η νικήτρια του διαγωνισμού έδωσε 8000 με άψογη ορατότητα και φυσικά, η γκρίνια ακούγεται επειδή κάποιοι πούλησαν εισιτήρια για θέσεις που δεν ανήκαν σε αυτές τις προδιαγραφές... 

Κάτι που είναι απόλυτα σαφές για τους μηχανικούς (ότι τα πράγματα υπολογίζονται ώστε να ικανοποιούν τις προδιαγραφές που θέτουν οι τεχνικοί κανονισμοί και οι πελάτες --ανάμεσά τους, και τις οικονομικές) δεν μοιάζει καθόλου σαφές και προφανές στους χώρους της δημόσιας συζήτησης, των ΜΜΕ και της «πολιτικής» (βλ. βολονταριστικής) θεώρησης των πραγμάτων...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 1, 2012)

Earion said:


> Και κάτι ευφρόσυνο: ο Μάικ Όλντφιλντ (τι είχε γίνει αυτή η ψυχή; ), αγέραστος, με τη μαγική του κιθάρα, που θα την αναγνώριζες μέσα σε εκατό άλλες. Να επενδύει μουσικά εφιάλτες με το _Τιούμπουλαρ Μπελς_, αλλά να μας απογειώνει στο τέλος με το πιο ξεσηκωτικό κομμάτι, το περίφημο_ Ιν ντούλτσι τζούμπιλο_ (_In dulci jubilo_), που είχα χρόνια να τ' ακούσω και με ανέβασε στα ουράνια.


Το οποίο _ιν ντούλτσι *γι*ούμπιλο_ ;) είναι βέβαια, στην αρχική, παραδοσιακή του μορφή, γερμανολατινικός («μακαρονικός») χριστουγεννιάτικος ύμνος, προς δόξα και τιμή της πολυπολιτισμικότητας (και από την ώρα που το ανέφερες, δεν λέει να με αφήσει, το τσιμπουροτράγουδο. Με τον γερμανολατινικό στίχο, βεβαίως, βεβαίως... Μέρι Κρίσμας!).


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 1, 2012)

SBE said:


> Επειδή το ίδιο έγινε και στην Αθήνα αν θυμάμαι καλά, αναρωτιέμαι αν αυτό είναι πολιτική της ΔΟΕ για να γίνουν οι αγώνες με όσο το δυνατό μικρότερη ενόχληση.



Γενικά η ΔΟΕ έχει αποθρασυνθεί. Νομίζουν ότι οι ολυμπιακοί αγώνες είναι το σπουδαιότερο γεγονός στον κόσμο, για χάρη του οποίου δε πα να γαμηθούν όλα. Νομίζουν ότι η δουλειά που κάνουν είναι το σπουδαιότερο λειτούργημα και όλοι τούς οφείλουν σεβασμό και υποκλίσεις και να κάνουν ό,τι τούς διατάξουν. Αυτά τα πράγματα θα έπρεπε να τα συζητάνε με την διοργανώτρια χώρα κι όχι να επιβάλλουν ό,τι μπούρδα τούς έρθει στον εγκέφαλο, όπως να ανεβάζουν χωρίς απολύτως κανέναν λόγο τον αριθμό των αθλημάτων, με αποτέλεσμα άδεια γήπεδα και πολύ παραπάνω κόστος για την διοργανώτρια χώρα. Γενικά, νομίζω ότι την έχουν ψωνίσει πολύ άσχημα και όσο πάει την ψωνίζουν χειρότερα. Την έχουν δει αυτοκράτορες με κύρος και ακτινοβολία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 1, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Γενικά η ΔΟΕ έχει αποθρασυνθεί. Νομίζουν ότι οι ολυμπιακοί αγώνες είναι το σπουδαιότερο γεγονός στον κόσμο, για χάρη του οποίου δε πα να γαμηθούν όλα. Νομίζουν ότι η δουλειά που κάνουν είναι το σπουδαιότερο λειτούργημα και όλοι τούς οφείλουν σεβασμό και υποκλίσεις και να κάνουν ό,τι τούς διατάξουν. Αυτά τα πράγματα θα έπρεπε να τα συζητάνε με την διοργανώτρια χώρα κι όχι να επιβάλλουν ό,τι μπούρδα τούς έρθει στον εγκέφαλο, όπως να ανεβάζουν χωρίς απολύτως κανέναν λόγο τον αριθμό των αθλημάτων, με αποτέλεσμα άδεια γήπεδα και πολύ παραπάνω κόστος για την διοργανώτρια χώρα. Γενικά, νομίζω ότι την έχουν ψωνίσει πολύ άσχημα και όσο πάει την ψωνίζουν χειρότερα. Την έχουν δει αυτοκράτορες με κύρος και ακτινοβολία.


Helle, κάποιος έκλεψε τον λογαριασμό σου στη Λέξι. Αυτά τα έγραψες εσύ;

Φυσικά και είναι το σπουδαιότερο (κοινωνικό) γεγονός στον κόσμο. Μήπως μέτρησες βασιλιάδες και προέδρους και σεΐχηδες στην τελετή έναρξης; Γιατί να μην τη δουν και οι ΔΟΕκανοί αυτοκράτορες κλπ;

Επομένως, φυσικό και εύλογο είναι να πιστεύουν ότι υπηρετούν το σπουδαιότερο λειτούργημα κλπ. κλπ.

Φυσικά και συζητάνε όλα αυτά τα πράγματα με τη διοργανώτρια χώρα. Πριν καταθέσουν αιτήσεις διοργάνωσης και μετά. Και τα έχουν γραμμένα, σε μυριοσέλιδα συμβόλαια.

Ο αριθμός των αθλημάτων *μειώνεται* από την ΔΟΕ, παρά τις εύλογες πιέσεις να αυξηθούν. Παλιότερα, κάθε διοργανωτής έχωνε και το δικό του. Τώρα, τέρμα (γι' αυτό και το κρίκετ μαζί με το ράγκμπι έπαιξαν μόνο σε ταινία, στην έναρξη). Επίσης, μειώνεται ο αριθμός των αγωνισμάτων ανά άθλημα, ενάντια στον γιγαντισμό που προκαλούσαν οι οικείες διεθνείς ομοσπονδίες. Κι αυτό για να μην πληθωριστεί το συνολικό, ολυμπιακό προϊόν *τους*.

Η προφανής δυσλειτουργία με τα άδεια γήπεδα υπήρχε και εδώ. Περίμενε λίγο τα σοβαρά αγωνίσματα, τους τελικούς κ.λπ. Σιγά το παραπάνω κόστος για τη διοργανώτρια χώρα.


----------



## Earion (Aug 1, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> και από την ώρα που το ανέφερες, δεν λέει να με αφήσει, το τσιμπουροτράγουδο



Ε, τότε πάρε κι αυτό Δόκτορα!






Mike Oldfield, _Portsmouth_

Στο ίδιο στιλ, ίδιο κέφι, αλλά μικρότερη επιτυχία.


Υ.Γ. Πάντως τώρα που τα ξαναβλέπω αντιλαμβάνομαι κάτι: όλα αυτά μας προετοίμαζαν σιγά σιγά για τον μινιμαλισμό. Ο Φίλιπ Γκλας και το _Κογιαανισκάτσι_ ακούστηκαν, λέει, το 1982!


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 1, 2012)

Η αλήθεια είναι δόκτωρ πως είμαι προκατειλημμένος απέναντι στην ΔΟΕ, γιατί στο παρελθόν υπήρξαν σκάνδαλα και γιατί πιστεύω ότι κάποιος που θεωρεί ότι υπηρετεί έναν ανώτερο σκοπό, ένα αγνό αίσθημα και ένα αγαθό λειτούργημα, οφείλει να είναι και σεμνός, να μην ενστερνίζεται την εξουσία σε βαθμό που νομίζει ότι είναι ο Πάπας. Κανείς δεν πρέπει να έχει τόση εξουσία και δη κάποιος που δεν είναι λαϊκά εκλεγμένος. Σαφώς η ΔΟΕ συνεργάζεται με την τοπική ΟΕ, αλλά δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος κατά πόσο είναι συνεργασία και όχι σχέση αφεντικού-υπαλλήλου, κατά την οποία η τοπική ΟΕ απλά φωνάζει "διατάξτε!".

Και ναι, οι ολυμπιακοί αγώνες είναι το σπουδαιότερο αθλητικό γεγονός, αλλά δεν είναι το σπουδαιότερο πράγμα στον κόσμο, ειδικά την στιγμή που τα υψηλά ιδανικά άρχισαν να μεταλλάσσονται σε σπόνσορες, αθλητές-άλογα και επαγγελματικό πρωταθλητισμό.

Γενικά έχω χάσει την πίστη μου στους ολυμπαικούς αγώνες. Όταν σαν αθώος παις, συγκινούμουν και ζητωκραύγαζα με τις επιτυχίες μας στην Ατλάντα, για να συνειδητοποιήσω αργότερα ότι ήταν ντόπες, ντόπες και ίσως ντόπες.

ΥΓ: Χώστε Μικέ. Είναι η μεγάλη μου αγάπη.:clap:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 1, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Η αλήθεια είναι δόκτωρ πως είμαι προκατειλημμένος απέναντι στην ΔΟΕ, γιατί στο παρελθόν υπήρξαν σκάνδαλα και γιατί πιστεύω ότι κάποιος που θεωρεί ότι υπηρετεί έναν ανώτερο σκοπό, ένα αγνό αίσθημα και ένα αγαθό λειτούργημα, οφείλει να είναι [...]


Εγώ δεν είπα τίποτε τέτοιο και, έχοντας κάποια χρόνια περισσότερα από σένα στην πλάτη μου, ξεπέρασα τις ψευδαισθήσεις μου τηλεζώντας την ψυχρολουσία με τη Βερούλη στην Αγγελούπολη και το ρηθέν υπό Σοφίας της προφήτου (και καθημένης εξ ευωνύμων, πλέον): «Μα με μπριζόλες γίνονται τα ρεκόρ, νομίζετε;»

Από εκεί και πέρα, είναι μια τεράστια, καλοστημένη μπίζνα, που κερδίζει χάρη στους ηθοποιούς-αθλητές, επαγγελματίες και ερασιτέχνες. Και μην πιάσουμε τώρα για τα παλιά χρόνια που όλα ήταν καθαρά και αγνά (όχι ότι δεν υπήρχαν και τότε καλά εκτός από τα κακά) και δέναν τα σκυλιά με τα λουκάνικα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 1, 2012)

Καμμία σχέση, δεν θα με ακούσεις να επιδίδομαι σε παρελθοντολαγνείες· ούτε καν για την εποχή που ήμουν πιτσιρικάς. Ο κόσμος μας είναι σαφώς καλύτερος σήμερα και φυσικά ποτέ δεν ήταν οι ολυμπιακοί αγώνες 100% αγνοί, παρά μόνο στο μυαλό των ιδεολόγων που τους αναβίωσαν. Ωστόσο παλιότερα υπήρχαν ειδικοί κανονισμοί που διασφάλιζαν την ελαχιστοποίηση της υστεροβουλίας στην συμμετοχή κι ένα απ' αυτά ήταν ο αποκλεισμός από την συμμετοχή επαγγελματιών αθλητών. Σαφέστατα είναι υψηλότερο ιδανικό να αγωνίζεσαι για την ιδέα, για την πλάκα και για την δόξα, παρά να περιμένεις ότι αυτό θα σε βοηθήσει να πάρεις μια ισόβια σύνταξη, αξίωμα σε σώμα ασφαλείας και ένα καλό εφάπαξ ή μια θέση σε δημόσια υπηρεσία. Επίσης δεν έχει νόημα να δεις ποιος θα πάρει το καλύτερο χάπι, γιατί μετατρέπεις το "ουάο, κοίτα πόσο πήδηξε" σε "ουάο, κοίτα τι κάνει αυτό το χάπι".


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ακόμα πιο σύντομα: Έξω και ο Ηλιάδης.


Να διορθωθεί αυτό. Χάλκινο ο Ηλιάδης. (Δεν θα φύγουμε χωρίς μετάλλιο...)


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2012)

Εμένα με ενοχλεί που βλέπω ομοιότητες με Αθήνα, οι οποίες στην Αθήνα αποδόθηκαν σε ανικανότητα, σε κακό προγραμματισμό κλπ, ενώ τώρα που τις βλέπω πάλι είναι πιο δύσκολο να πιστέψω ότι είναι σύμπτωση και είναι είτε αναπόφευκτα προβλήματα, για τα οποία δεν αξίζει να γκρινιάζουμε ή είναι εσκεμμένα και άψογα σχεδιασμένα. Μεσολάβησε το Πεκίνο, που δεν έχουμε την ίδια εικόνα του τι γινόταν γιατί στις χώρες της άπλετης δημοκρατίας δεν παραπονιέται κανένας. 
Χτες ο εκπρόσωπος της ΔΟΕ μας διαβεβαίωνε ότι η Κινέζα Γε δεν είναι ντοπαρισμένη. Πρόκειται για την 16χρονη που έκοψε πέντε δευτερόλεπτα από το παγκόσμιο ρεκόρ στα 400 μικτό και κολύμπησε το τελευταίο πενηντάρι πιο γρήγορα από τον παγκόσμιο πρωταθλητή (στους άντρες) και την επομένη έκανε ρεκόρ αγώνων στα 200 και συνεχίζει ακάθεκτη. Το ότι χρειάζεται η ΔΟΕ να υπερασπιστεί αθλητή δείχνει πόσο καχύποπτοι έχουν γίνει οι θεατές.


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2012)

SBE said:


> ... πιο γρήγορα από τον παγκόσμιο πρωταθλητή (στους άντρες)...


Θα το πω στον Σαραντάκο!

(Πρέπει να φτιάξουμε σχετικό αυτοκόλλητο...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 1, 2012)

Η δεύτερη στα 200 (επίσης Κινέζα), που τερματίζει μισό σώμα μακριά, αυτή πάντως είναι σίγουρα με μπριζόλες...


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> Θα το πω στον Σαραντάκο!
> 
> (Πρέπει να φτιάξουμε σχετικό αυτοκόλλητο...)



Eίπα να μη βάλω διευκρίνιση ότι ο πρωταθλητής είναι άντρας, αλλά μπας και νομίσει κανείς ότι αναφέρομαι σε καμια αρρενωπή παγκόσμια πρωταθλητρα... :lol::lol:


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 1, 2012)

SBE said:


> Χτες ο εκπρόσωπος της ΔΟΕ μας διαβεβαίωνε ότι η Κινέζα Γε δεν είναι ντοπαρισμένη. Πρόκειται για την 16χρονη που έκοψε πέντε δευτερόλεπτα από το παγκόσμιο ρεκόρ στα 400 μικτό και κολύμπησε το τελευταίο πενηντάρι πιο γρήγορα από τον παγκόσμιο πρωταθλητή (στους άντρες) και την επομένη έκανε ρεκόρ αγώνων στα 200 και συνεχίζει ακάθεκτη. Το ότι χρειάζεται η ΔΟΕ να υπερασπιστεί αθλητή δείχνει πόσο καχύποπτοι έχουν γίνει οι θεατές.



Ναι, καλά. Απλά έτυχε να γεννηθεί μεταλλαγμένη.


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2012)

Μα έτσι κι αλλιώς λένε ότι έχει μεγάλα πτερύγια χέρια και πόδια. 
Προφανώς είναι η κορούλα του ανθρώπου από την Ατλαντίδα.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 1, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η δεύτερη στα 200 (επίσης Κινέζα), που τερματίζει μισό σώμα μακριά, αυτή πάντως είναι σίγουρα με μπριζόλες...



Δεν ξέρω αν ντοπάρεται, αλλά μην στοιχηματίσεις για το τι τρώει:
Από εδώ: 
_CARBOHYDRATES 
For swimming this is the most important nutrient because it is the easiest way to get the energy you need to 
move and swim faster. Carbohydrates come in two forms – simple and complex. Complex carbohydrates are 
the better source as they provide the best source of energy for exercise because the energy they give is 
released slowly throughout the day. The simple carbohydrates give you a quick energy burst. Carbohydrates 
should make up just over half of the food on your dinner plate.[...] 
PROTEIN 
[...]
Protein is not as important as carbohydrates for swimmers but you still need some protein foods in your diet 
everyday. Make sure the protein sources you eat are lean and low in fat. Cooking methods are also important – 
try and opt for grilled or baked foods and avoid fried foods whenever possible.[...] _

Αρκετοί αθλητές, είναι βέγκαν ή χορτοφάγοι ακόμα και σε πολύ απαιτητικά αθλήματα όπως το τρίαθλο. Ο πιο γνωστός από αυτούς, είναι μάλλον ο Καρλ Λιούις. 
http://www.veganathlete.com/index.php


----------



## LostVerse (Aug 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> Σοβαρή, άψογη επαγγελματίας, ατσαλάκωτη, Κανέλλη και Τρέμη και Στάη μαζί επί δέκα.



Σαν να λες, η Σκύλλα, η Χάρυβδη κι η Μέδουσα, πλήρης αντίφαση του πρώτου μέρους της πρότασης με το δεύτερο.  Δεν την ξέρω την κυρία, αλλά αν είναι όντως τα 3 πρώτα δεν μπορεί να είναι και τα 3 επόμενα. :angel:



nickel said:


> Όλοι μιλάνε σήμερα για τον αυτοσαρκασμό των Βρετανών και την απομυθοποίηση που λιγότερο έχει να κάνει με τη μουσική του Βαγγέλη σε εκτέλεση Σάιμον Ρατλ και γελοιοποίηση Ρόουαν Άτκινσον και περισσότερο με την απίστευτη συμμετοχή της Ελισάβετ.



Είναι αλήθεια πάντως ότι το επίπεδο αυτοσαρκασμού των Βρετανών είναι αρκετά πάνω από το μέσο όρο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2012)

Προχτές πολύ μου κίνησε το ενδιαφέρον η Κορεάτισσα αθλήτρια της ξιφασκίας που έκανε καθιστική διαμαρτυρία επειδή νόμιζε ότι είχε κερδίσει αλλά από λάθος στη χρονομέτρηση έχασε- και οι διαιτητές ευνόησαν την παγκόσμια πρωταθλήτρια. 
Διαβάζω λοιπόν ότι θα της δώσουν μετάλλιο της παρηγοριάς, στην ουσία δηλαδή παραδέχονται ότι οι κριτές τα έκαναν θάλασσα. Κάτι είναι κι αυτό, αν και θα προτιμούσα να είχε επαναληφθεί ο αγώνας.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 2, 2012)

Μα γιατί δεν κλείνει λίγο το στόμα της η σχολιάστρια στις ασκήσεις εδάφους; Όταν δεν έχει τίποτε τεχνικής φύσης να πει, λέει "Ένα πολύ πλούσιο πρόγραμμα, σωστά δομημένο..." και άλλες τέτοιες παρλαπίπες. Εμείς εντωμεταξύ δεν μπορούμε ν' ακούσουμε καν τη μουσική.


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2012)

Γιατί νομίζουν ότι δουλεύουν στο ραδιόφωνο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2012)

Δυο φωτογραφίες που μου άρεσαν


Άννα: Τι βλεπουν τα ματάκια μου
Κόου: Εγώ περαστικός ήμουνα και μπήκα [Κοιτάζω αλλού για να μην τρομάξω]



Ελισάβετ: Δεν αντέχω άλλο
Ρογκ: Ωχ, ωχ... Θα με βρίσει η βασίλισσα
Αρχιεπίσκοπος (πίσω απο την Ελισάβετ): Θου Κύριε...
Ο κύριος πισω απο τον Ρογκ: Είναι τρελλοί αυτοι οι Άγγλοι.
Τελευταία σειρά: Μην κοιτάς, μην κοιτάς...


----------



## SBE (Aug 3, 2012)

SBE said:


>



Tώρα το πρόσεξα αυτό και αν διευκρινήσω ότι εγώ δεν ξέρω απο κόμικ, τον Πατρικ Ντάφι ξέρω μόνο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2012)

Πω πω, γλιτώσαμε το να γίνει ένα ρεκόρ στην πλάτη μας:

*Οι ΗΠΑ «βομβάρδισαν» τη Νιγηρία, τελικό σκορ 156-73!*


----------



## SBE (Aug 3, 2012)

Tόσο πολύ κατρακύλησε πια το ελληνικό μπάσκετ σε δυο- τρία χρόνια; Τι έγινε; Δηλητηρίασε κάποιος όλη την ομάδα;

Εγώ άλλο δεν πίστευα, που το είδα χτες, εννοείται πράιμ τάιμ, Ισπανία- Αγγλία 79-78. Δεν είδα όλο τον αγώνα, μόνο το τελευταίο πεντάλεπτο, και ναι, πάντα η διαιτησία ευνοεί τη διοργανώτρια, αλλά όταν η διοργανώτρια δεν το παίζει το σπορ ... Το καλύτερο ήταν οι σχολιαστές. Ο ένας δεν είχε ιδέα από μπάσκετ και έλεγε βλακείες, με αποκορύφωμα να φωνάζει ότι τους αδικεί η διαιτησία γιατί δεν δίνει φάουλ σε φάσεις που κι εγώ που έχω να παρακολουθήσω μπάσκετ από τότε που ήρθα εδώ, ήξερα ότι δεν υπήρχε φάουλ.

Άλλα νέα: το νέο τρένο δεν το αναφέραμε, οπότε λεπτομέρειες εδώ. Πρόκειται για νέο για τα εδώ δεδομένα τρένο, που κάνει τη διαδρομή κέντρο- ολυμπιακό χωρίο σε εφτά λεπτά. Με την αγορά εισιτηρίου για άθλημα παίρνεις και δωρεάν κάρτα μίας ημέρας που ισχύει σε όλα τα μέσα, συμπεριλαμβανόμενου και του τρένου αυτού. Δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις εισιτήριο για το τρένο αυτό στο σταθμό. Το οποίο σημαίνει ότι αν για κάποιο λόγο δεν έλαβες την κάρτα μαζί με το εισιτήριο, αν αγόρασες εισιτήριο τελευταία στιγμή, αν το εισιτήριο σε περιμένει στο ταμείο του σταδίου κλπ θα πρέπει να πας με την κανονική συγκοινωνία, 45 λεπτά. 
Δε βαριέσαι, εγώ δεν έχω κανένα εισιτήριο. Θα περάσω από τις ολυμπιακές αποστολές μπας και βρεθεί τίποτα. Χτες λέει οι Γάλλοι πούλαγαν τα εισιτήριά τους. Αυτά μετά από μια ακόμα βραδιά στον υπολογιστή για εισιτήρια, που αφού σε βάζει σε αναμονή δέκα ώρες σου λέει δεν υπάρχουν. Χτες η αναμονή ήταν αρχικά 15 λεπτά, μετά 12, μετά 10, μετά 15 πάλι (για μια στιγμή, ποιός μπήκε μπροστά μου; ) κλπκλπ. 

Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι έχω βάλει όριο 120 λίρες για δύο εισιτήρια και κοιτάζω για μη-εργάσιμες ώρες κυρίως. Αυτό γιατί ο ένας φίλος που θέλει να πάει να δει σπορ και διαθέτει και κάτι παραπάνω (αλλά όχι πολύ) εργάζεται, και περιοριζόμαστε στις ώρες, ενώ η μόνη γνωστή μου που θα μπορούσε να έρθει ό,τι ώρα να'ναι έχει πάθει κρίση τσιγκουνιάς (ή πονηριάς και ψάχνει για κορόιδα) και θα πρέπει να της πληρώσω και το εισιτήριο για να έρθει. Γιατί; Γιατί δε λέει να πας μόνος σου σε αθλητικό γεγονός. Ειδικά μέσα σε τέτοιο πλήθος που αν σου συμβεί κάτι επαφίεσαι στην καλοσύνη των διοργανωτών. 
Αυτό δεν είναι καινούργιο φρούτο, εδώ και πολλά πολλά χρόνια ανακάλυψα ότι δεν έχω ενθουσιώδεις γνωστούς, δεν ενδιαφέρονται σχεδόν ποτέ να πάνε να δουν κάτι και πρέπει να τους δωροδοκώ με δωρεάν εισιτήρια. Κάποια εποχή είχα πρόσβαση σε δωρεάν εισιτήρια, κι ίσως έτσι κακόμαθαν. Έχω χάσει συναυλίες με μεγάλα ονόματα, αθλητικά, θεατρικά κλπ που θα μπορούσα άνετα να βρω εισιτήρια γιατί κανένας δεν θέλει να ξεκολλήσει από το σπίτι του. Ναι, στην αρχή με ενοχλούσε, μετά που ήμουνα εθελόντρια και πήγαινα ανάπηρους στο θέατρο είδα ότι και οι ανάπηροι μας δωροδοκούσαν με δωρεάν εισιτήριο, κι έτσι μου φύγαν οι ενδοιασμοί. Αγοράζω δύο και δίνω το ένα. Αυτό προϋποθέτει βέβαια ότι τα εισιτήρια έχουν λογική τιμή. Και πάλι, στα προκριματικά της ενόργανης το Μάρτιο, ακύρωσε τελευταία στιγμή αυτή που είχε πει να έρθει, μου έστειλε μήνυμα ενώ ήμουνα καθ'οδόν γιατί "βαριόταν γιατί έβρεχε". Προφανώς κατάλαβε ότι τα πήρα γιατί μου έδωσε τα χρήματα, με χίλια συγγνώμη κλπ. 
Ναι, το σκέφτομαι καμιά φορά πώς θα καταντήσω όταν γεράσω, που θα πρέπει να πληρώνω ακόμα και για αυτά που τώρα είναι δωρεάν. 
Τι κάθομαι και λέω τώρα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 3, 2012)

SBE said:


> Tόσο πολύ κατρακύλησε πια το ελληνικό μπάσκετ σε δυο- τρία χρόνια; Τι έγινε; Δηλητηρίασε κάποιος όλη την ομάδα;
> 
> Εγώ άλλο δεν πίστευα, που το είδα χτες, εννοείται πράιμ τάιμ, Ισπανία- Αγγλία 79-78. Δεν είδα όλο τον αγώνα, μόνο το τελευταίο πεντάλεπτο, και ναι, πάντα η διαιτησία ευνοεί τη διοργανώτρια, αλλά όταν η διοργανώτρια δεν το παίζει το σπορ ... Το καλύτερο ήταν οι σχολιαστές. Ο ένας δεν είχε ιδέα από μπάσκετ και έλεγε βλακείες, με αποκορύφωμα να φωνάζει ότι τους αδικεί η διαιτησία γιατί δεν δίνει φάουλ σε φάσεις που κι εγώ που έχω να παρακολουθήσω μπάσκετ από τότε που ήρθα εδώ, ήξερα ότι δεν υπήρχε φάουλ.



Για όλα τα ερωτήματά σου υπάρχει μια πολύ απλή απάντηση: οι εθνικές δεν ενδιαφέρονται για ολυμπιακά μετάλλια και γι' αυτό τα αποτελέσματα είναι ασύμφωνα με τις διαδρομές των εθνικών σε σπορ όπως το μπάσκετ και το ποδόσφαιρο. Ένα μόνο θα σου πω. Στο ολυμπιακό ποδόσφαιρο, πρώτη σε μετάλλια είναι η Αμερική, ενώ η Βραζιλία είναι 20η. Αυτό νομίζω ότι τα λέει όλα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2012)

Αν ξέρετε πού μπορούμε να βρούμε αυτόν τον αγώνα μπάσκετ (ΗΠΑ-Νιγηρία) ή πότε θα προβληθούν επόμενοι, κάντε μια σημείωση για τους ανοργάνωτους του φόρουμ, γιατί αυτή η αμερικάνικη ομάδα έχει πολύ χάζι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 3, 2012)

http://www.usabasketball.com/

Για να βρεις τον αγώνα, δύσκολο με τα ολυμπιακά κοπιράιτ...


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για να βρεις τον αγώνα, δύσκολο με τα ολυμπιακά κοπιράιτ...



Κατάλαβα, πάλι στα μεγάλα μέσα πρέπει να καταφύγει ο λαουτζίκος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 3, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> http://www.usabasketball.com/
> 
> Για να βρεις τον αγώνα, δύσκολο με τα ολυμπιακά κοπιράιτ...



Περίεργο που ένα τόσο ύψιστο λειτούργημα με τόσο σπουδαία ιδανικά και προσφορά στον πολιτισμό του πλανήτη επιβάλλει πνευματικά δικαιώματα και μετά την αρχική προβολή. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι τούς ξέφυγε εκεί στην ΔΟΕ.


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 3, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Για όλα τα ερωτήματά σου υπάρχει μια πολύ απλή απάντηση: οι εθνικές δεν ενδιαφέρονται για ολυμπιακά μετάλλια και γι' αυτό τα αποτελέσματα είναι ασύμφωνα με τις διαδρομές των εθνικών σε σπορ όπως το μπάσκετ και το ποδόσφαιρο. Ένα μόνο θα σου πω. Στο ολυμπιακό ποδόσφαιρο, πρώτη σε μετάλλια είναι η Αμερική, ενώ η Βραζιλία είναι 20η. Αυτό νομίζω ότι τα λέει όλα.



Θα μου άρεσε να το έβλεπα με στοιχεία αυτό. Αλλά δεν θα το δω. Οι ΗΠΑ είναι μπροστά στα μετάλλια όσο αφορά το γυναικείο ποδόσφαιρο, στο οποίο έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι υπερδύναμη. Για το ανδρικό, οι όποιες ιδιαιτερότητες εξηγούνται από το ότι οι επαγγελματίες δεν είχαν μέχρι πρόσφατα δικαίωμα συμμετοχής (οπότε σάρωναν για μια περίοδο οι χώρες του υπαρκτού, μια και οι ποδοσφαιριστές τους θεωρούνταν τυπικά ερασιτέχνες).


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 3, 2012)

Υπάρχει λογική πίσω απ' όλο αυτό. Οι δυνατοί παίκτες κάθε εθνικής, έχουν τυπικά άλλες υποχρεώσεις, που τις θεωρούν πιο σημαντικές από ένα μετάλλιο. Ακόμα και το Τσάμπιονς Λιγκ είναι πιο σημαντικό. Για σπουδαίες διοργανώσεις υπάρχουν τα ηπειρωτικά πρωταθλήματα και φυσικά το παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα. Και δεν είναι καθόλου τυχαίο ότι είναι κι αυτά ανά 4 χρόνια, όπως οι ολυμπιακοί. Δέχομαι ότι ο παλιότερος περιορισμός περί επαγγελματιών αθλητών παραλλάσσει την κατανομή μεταλλίων, αλλά θεωρώ ότι ακόμη κι αν δεν υπήρχε ο περιορισμός, τα αποτελέσματα δεν θα συμφωνούσαν με τα διεθνή ποδοσφαιρικά και μπασκετικά δεδομένα.

Για έναν επαγγελματία αθλητή, το να δώσει τον καλύτερό του εαυτό σε ολυμπιακούς, σημαίνει ότι ρισκάρει τραυματισμό και μειωμένη απόδοση στο τοπικό πρωτάθλημα που αγωνίζεται.


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 3, 2012)

Ελληγενή ισχυρίστηκες κάτι και επικαλέσθηκες στοιχεία που φέρνουν τις ΗΠΑ πρώτες σε μετάλλια στο ποδόσφαιρο. Αναμένω τα αποδεικτικά στοιχεία σου, αλλά... Λοιπόν, ο μόνος τρόπος για να φέρουμε τις ΗΠΑ πρώτες είναι: α. να λάβουμε υπόψη μόνο το γυναικείο ποδόσφαιρο, όπου οι ΗΠΑ είναι πιο υπερδύναμη απ' ό,τι η Βραζιλία στο ανδρικό, β. να προσθέσουμε μετάλλια ανδρικού και γυναικείου ποδοσφαίρου. Φαντάζομαι να αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι αυτή η μέθοδος πάσχει. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο μπορώ να σου βγάλω την πρωταθλήτρια Κατάρ ισχυρότερη ποδοσφαιρική ομάδα παγκοσμίως. [για τα ολυμπιακά μετάλλια στο ποδόσφαιρο: εδώ ]

Για να τελειώνουμε με το ζήτημα: τα αποτελέσματα στα ποδοσφαιρικά τουρνουά των ΟΑ είναι απολύτως λογικά εάν ληφθεί υπόψη το ποιοι είχαν δικαίωμα συμμετοχής (και ποιοι το έχουν σήμερα). Υποθέτω ότι τα γνωρίζεις αυτά, όπως και το με ποια κριτήρια καταρτίσθηκαν οι ποδοσφαιρικές ομάδες που συμμετέχουν στους φετινούς ΟΑ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 3, 2012)

Αν θες να βγάλουμε τις γυναικείες ομάδες, καμμιά αντίρρηση. Εδώ είναι όλοι οι πίνακες. Ο Καναδάς π.χ. έχει ένα χρυσό ενώ η Βραζιλία μηδέν (οι ΗΠΑ είναι μια θέση πίσω, στην κατάταξη). Χρυσά έχουν επίσης το Καμερούν, το Βέλγιο, η Σουηδία, η Νιγηρία, η Πολωνία, η πρώην Γιουγκοσλαβία, ενώ πρώτες στην κατάταξη είναι η Ουγγαρία και το ΗΒ, με 3 χρυσά η καθεμιά. Υπόψιν ότι στους ολυμπιακούς κατεβαίνει ομάδα ΗΒ, ενώ σε όλες τις υπόλοιπες διοργανώσεις, τα βασίλεια έχουν ξεχωριστές εθνικές ομάδες (Αγγλία, Σκωτία, Ιρλανδία, Ουαλία).


----------



## SBE (Aug 3, 2012)

Σήμερα πήγα στο σπίτι της Βραζιλίας, κλείνοντας έτσι την περιήγηση στους χώρους φιλοξενίας των χωρών. Λοιπόν, η παρουσίαση της Βραζιλίας ήταν η καλύτερη. Περιλαμβάνει εκτός από το τουριστικό μέρος και το κομμάτι με τους Ολυμπιακούς του 2016, μια μεγαλούτσικη έκθεση σύγχρονης τέχνης βραζιλιάνων καλλιτεχνών, η οποία είναι πολύ καλή. Και στο τέλος έχει μαγαζί με ολυμπιακά σουβενίρ, έτσι πήρα μολύβια για τις ανιψιές κλπ. 
Και μια που πέρναγα απέξω, πήγα στην έκθεση ιστορίας των ολυμπιακών στο Κόβεντ Γκάρντεν. Έχουν μετατρέψει την Όπερα σε μουσείο με οπτικοακουστικό υλικό και μουσειακό υλικό κλπκλπ. Πολύ καλή έκθεση, έχουμε την ευκαιρία να δούμε όλες τις δάδες από τις λαμπαδηδρομίες και όλα τα σχέδια των μεταλλίων. Απ'όπου έμαθα ή θυμήθηκα ότι:
- το 1976, στο Μόντρεαλ, η ολυμπιακή φλόγα μεταδόθηκε μέσω δορυφόρου από την Ολυμπία στην Οττάβα 
- το 1984 στο Λος Άντζελες χρησιμοποίησαν το ίδιο σχέδιο για τα μετάλλια με το 1932, παρόλο που είχε επιτραπεί από τη ΔΟΕ να φτιάχνει η κάθε πόλη τα δικά της, παρεμπιπτόντως, μέχρι τότε η λαμπαδηδρομία ήταν ευθεία γραμμή από την Ολυμπία κι όχι περιοδεία σε όλη τη χώρα. 

Επίσης είχα την ευκαιρία να ακούσω σχόλια από τους άλλους τουρίστες για το 2004 και από τα σχόλια τους φαινόταν ότι δεν τους άρεσε ούτε το σχέδιο του πυρσού, ούτε το σχέδιο των μεταλλίων. Ήταν και μισά από τα φετινά, που έχουν μέγεθος πιάτο του τσαγιού. 

Κατά τ' άλλα διαβάζω ότι παραπονιούνται τα μαγαζιά ότι η πόλη είναι τελείως ψόφια, εκτός από τα ολυμπιακά μέρη. Έχουν δίκιο, γιατί οι ντόπιοι έχουν φύγει, αλλά έχω δει να κυκλοφορούν στο δρόμο περισσότεροι αθλητές, περισσότεροι με διαπιστευτήρια κλπ απ΄ο,τι στην Αθήνα και νομίζω ότι αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι το Λονδίνο έχει άλλη αίγλη, ο άλλος θέλει να πάει να δει την πρωτεύουσα της αυτοκρατορίας και να κάνει και τα ψώνια του (όλοι με σακούλες ήταν), ενώ στην Αθήνα ποιός ξέρει τι ιστορίες τρόμου είχαν ακούσει. Μάλιστα μου θύμισε που μου είχε πει φίλη από το Σίδνεϊ ότι ήταν κάπως έτσι το 2000 εκεί. 
Κατά τ'άλλα αύριο θα πάω την ώρα που ανοίγει η Γαλλική αποστολή να αγοράσω κανένα εισιτήριο- πουλάνε όσα τους περισσεύουν σε κανονικό γκισέ κλπ.


----------



## SBE (Aug 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αν ξέρετε πού μπορούμε να βρούμε αυτόν τον αγώνα μπάσκετ (ΗΠΑ-Νιγηρία) ή πότε θα προβληθούν επόμενοι, κάντε μια σημείωση για τους ανοργάνωτους του φόρουμ, γιατί αυτή η αμερικάνικη ομάδα έχει πολύ χάζι.



Δεν σου κάνουν αποσπάσματα στο γιουτιούμπ;


----------



## Costas (Aug 4, 2012)

Τρελαθήκαν τελείως οι Τούρκοι, μου φαίνεται. (Τα Νέα)


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2012)

Costas said:


> Τρελαθήκαν τελείως οι Τούρκοι, μου φαίνεται. (Τα Νέα)



Κι εγώ το άκουσα αυτό στις ειδήσεις και σκέφτηκα ότι προφανώς δεν καταλαβαίνουν πόσο θα γελάσουν όσοι ξέρουν. Είναι σαν τους άλλους μύθους που κυκλοφορούν και την άγνοια κινδύνου που επιδεικνύουν όσοι τους παράγουν και αναπαράγουν.


----------



## SBE (Aug 4, 2012)

Το πρόβλημα είναι το "όσοι ξέρουν". Όσοι δεν ξέρουν είναι περισσότεροι. Και γιατί να μην το πιστέψουν;


----------



## SBE (Aug 4, 2012)

Με ποιόν αθλητή μοιάζετε;


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2012)

SBE said:


> Δεν σου κάνουν αποσπάσματα στο γιουτιούμπ;


Μη σε ξεγελάνε οι τίτλοι, οι ονομασίες. Τα γνήσια βίντεο δεν έχουν περισσότερα από τα 30 δευτερόλεπτα που έδειξαν οι ειδήσεις. Όπως τα ebooks που διαθέτουν ιδιώτες στο Amazon, όπως οι ιστοσελίδες που έχουν μεταφραστεί μηχανικά, έτσι και πολλά βιντεάκια με τίτλους που παραπέμπουν σε δημοφιλή θέματα της επικαιρότητας είναι σκουπίδια και απάτες. Δυστυχώς, δεν έχω βρει ακόμα στο YouTube κάποιο reporting utility.



SBE said:


> Το πρόβλημα είναι το "όσοι ξέρουν". Όσοι δεν ξέρουν είναι περισσότεροι. Και γιατί να μην το πιστέψουν;


Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να σημειωθεί κάποια πρόοδος στο θέμα τους με τέτοια παραμύθια, ενώ ίσως δεν θέλουν να γίνουν πολύ ρεντίκολο μεταξύ των σοβαρών. Λέω τώρα εγώ, που θέλω να ανήκω στους αισιόδοξους.



SBE said:


> Με ποιόν αθλητή μοιάζετε;


Φοβήθηκα ότι θα είναι σαν κι εκείνα τα πολιτικά προγράμματα, που έλεγαν «Είσαι ροζ προς κιτρινοκόκκινο», και θα κατέληγε να μου πει ότι έχω τον σωματότυπο καμιάς Πολωνέζας αρσιβαρίστριας ή καμιάς Ιρανής τζουντόκας. Ευτυχώς, είναι κάτι γενικό και ανώδυνο.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 4, 2012)

Costas said:


> Τρελαθήκαν τελείως οι Τούρκοι, μου φαίνεται. (Τα Νέα)



Μια μικρή έρευνα (και σχόλιο του Ρογήρου μας).


----------



## SBE (Aug 4, 2012)

Μου φαίνεται υπερβολικό χωρίς λόγο το ύφος του άρθρου. Γιατί εγώ δεν είχα καταλάβει από τα ελληνικά άρθρα ότι οι Τούρκοι ζητάνε αφή κλπ αλλά ότι οι Τούρκοι ενόψει της υποψηφιότητάς τους προσπαθούν να πείσουν τη ΔΟΕ ότι οι σχέσεις τους με τους ολυμπιακούς αγώνες είναι παλιά και σπουδαία υπόθεση και δυστυχώς γι'αυτούς τους βγήκε σαν λερναίο, γιατί σαν τι ακούγεται το: _Πηγὴ τῆς Ὀλυμπιακῆς δάδας εἶναι ἡ Ἀττάλεια._ ή το: _Ὁ Ὑπουργὸς Νεολαίας καὶ Ἀθλητισμοῦ Suat Kılıç […] σημείωσε ὅτι ἔχει φτάσει ἠ ὥρα γιὰ τὴν ἐπιστροφὴ τῆς Ὀλυμπιακῆς φλόγας στὰ χώματα ποὺ τὴ γέννησαν._
Απ'όποια μεριά κι αν το δεις, πατάτα ακούγεται. 

Και ναι, ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί Όλυμποι και ότι στα μέρη που έχει πετρέλαιο και φυσικό αέριο έχει και τέτοια φαινόμενα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 4, 2012)

Περιμένοντας τα ελληνικά πληρώματα στην κωπηλασία, δεν μπορώ να μην παρατηρήσω ότι η ρουμανική τετράκωπος, παρά τη γενναία προσπάθεια του Παλαμαρίου, τερμάτισε τελευταία στον μικρό τελικό...

Νωρίτερα, δεν διακρίθηκε ούτε η Ζιμπαμπουανή Λάρα Κροφτ Θόρνικροφτ...

Μάθαμε και δύο άγνωστες λέξεις: πρόκωπος και επίκωπος είναι ο πρώτος και ο τελευταίος, αντίστοιχα, κωπηλάτης σε πολύκωπο πλήρωμα {ή δεν το κατάλαβα σωστά;}

Άντε παιδιά, καλό κουπί!


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μάθαμε και δύο άγνωστες λέξεις: πρόκωπος και επίκωπος είναι ο πρώτος και ο τελευταίος, αντίστοιχα, κωπηλάτης σε πολύκωπο πλήρωμα {ή δεν το κατάλαβα σωστά;}


Καλημέρα. Πρώτος, επειδή είναι στην πλώρη, τερματίζει ο προκομμένος ο πρόκωπος, τελευταίος είναι ο επίκωπος και όλοι μαζί είναι κατάκοποι. (Φαντάζομαι ότι αυτό το αστείο θα το έχουν πει μεταξύ τους γύρω στις 100.000 φορές.)


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2012)

... μεγάλη χώρα, που ασχολείται εκατομμύρια χρόνια με την κωπηλασία... 
Για τη Βρετανία αυτό. Από την περιγραφή στην ΕΤ1 του τελικού του διπλού σκιφ ελαφρών βαρών όπου οι Βρετανίδες πήραν το χρυσό μετάλλιο και η Αλεξάνδρα Τσιάβου και η Χριστίνα Γιαζιτζίδου το χάλκινο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> ... μεγάλη χώρα, που ασχολείται εκατομμύρια χρόνια με την κωπηλασία...
> Για τη Βρετανία αυτό. Από την περιγραφή στην ΕΤ1 του τελικού του διπλού σκιφ ελαφρών βαρών όπου οι Βρετανίδες πήραν το χρυσό μετάλλιο και η Αλεξάνδρα Τσιάβου και η Χριστίνα Γιαζιτζίδου το χάλκινο.



Aυτό δεν είναι λάθος. Αμέσως να πιαστείτε κι εσείς.









Να και το φωτογραφικό ντοκουμέντο που αποδεικνύει το αληθές της πρότασης:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 4, 2012)

SBE said:


> Με ποιόν αθλητή μοιάζετε;


Με τον Ουζμπέκο αρσιβαρίστα Ιβάν Εφραίμοφ (ή Εφρέμοφ ή Εφραίμωφ — ας τρολάρω λίγο για να πλακωθείτε ως είθισται ) — τίποτε το καινούργιο εδώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 4, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Με τον Ουζμπέκο αρσιβαρίστα Ιβάν Εφραίμοφ (ή Εφρέμοφ ή Εφραίμωφ — ας τρολάρω λίγο για να πλακωθείτε ως είθισται ) — τίποτε το καινούργιο εδώ.



Ή καινούριο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 4, 2012)

Μερικές ακόμη φωτοσειρές (από τις καταπληκτικές, της Μπόστον Γκλόουμπ):

*Olympics 2012: Opening ceremonies*

*London 2012 Olympics: One week in*


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2012)

Πάνε αρκετά χρόνια από την τελευταία φορά που παρακολούθησα τένις με τη Σερίνα Γουίλιαμς. Βλέπω τώρα μια απίστευτα ώριμη και δυνατή παίκτρια, σε απίθανη φόρμα. Αξίζει ο τελικός! (Και θα τελειώσει πιο γρήγορα από την ταλαιπωρία με το παιχνίδι των ανδρών.)


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2012)

Όπως, φαντάζομαι, θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν στις πρώτες θέσεις των θεατών του μπιτς βόλεϊ και κάποιοι εραστές του αθλήματος με εκτίμηση για τις ειδικότερες ομορφιές του, έτσι διαπιστώνω ότι πρέπει να συμβαίνει και στην άρση βαρών. Τις πρώτες δύο σειρές τις καταλαμβάνουν Βρετανοί φίλαθλοι με κολάν με τη σημαία της ΜΒ, όλοι τους μέσα στην τρελή χαρά. Σκέφτηκα ότι, αφού έχουμε Beefeaters, αυτούς μπορούμε να τους ονομάσουμε Beefwatchers (εκτός αν ξέρετε να έχουν ήδη όνομα). [* Beef εδώ δεν είναι το βοδινό, αλλά, σύμφωνα με το ODE: flesh with well-developed muscle.]


Είναι, λέει, πλεονασμός να λέμε "The hoi polloi" — το «the» είναι ό,τι και το «οι / hoi». Και τι να πούμε για το ExCeL London, το εκθεσιακό κέντρο που φιλοξενεί πολλά αθλήματα των Ολυμπιακών του Λονδίνου. Υπάρχει ήδη ένα London στο ExCeL: Exhibition Centre London.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> Σκέφτηκα ότι, αφού έχουμε Beefeaters, αυτούς μπορούμε να τους ονομάσουμε Beefwatchers.


Κατά μία (τουλάχιστο) έννοια κι αυτοί Beefeaters είναι — αφού τους αρσιβαρίστες τους τρώνε με τα μάτια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> Είναι, λέει, πλεονασμός να λέμε "The hoi polloi" — το «the» είναι ό,τι και το «οι / hoi». Και τι να πούμε για το ExCeL London, το εκθεσιακό κέντρο που φιλοξενεί πολλά αθλήματα των Ολυμπιακών του Λονδίνου. Υπάρχει ήδη ένα London στο ExCeL: Exhibition Centre London.



Κι εμείς το κάνουμε αυτό. Μέτρα τις ΧΑΝΘ Θεσσαλονίκες.


----------



## SBE (Aug 4, 2012)

Ζήτω η Τσεχία. 
Πήγα σήμερα άγρια χαράματα στο Σπίτι της Γαλλίας μπας και βρω κανένα εισιτήριο και βρήκα ουρά δύο τετράγωνα και όταν άνοιξε το ταμείο μας είπαν ότι είχαν δέκα εισιτήρια για σήμερα, είκοσι για αύριο και καμιά εικοσιπενταριά για τη Δευτέρα, όλα σε δυάδες και στις πολύ ακριβές θέσεις. Οπότε έφυγα και πήγα στο σπίτι της Τσεχίας, που άνοιγε στις δώδεκα, η ουρά στις έντεκα παρά ήταν 150 άτομα, οι πρώτοι πενήντα καθιστοί γιατί είχε καθίσματα, οι σεκουριτάδες μελιστάλαχτοι ο υπεύθυνος ήταν ένας κυριούλης που μας εξηγούσε τι υπάρχει και αν αξίζει να περιμένουμε, τελικά όταν ήρθε η σειρά μου είχαν τελειώσει τα εισιτήρια για Ολυμπιακό Πάρκο, οπότε αγόρασα δυο για το τρίαθλο της Δευτέρας, οι πάντες ευγενέστατοι και μελιστάλακτοι. Ναι, υπήρχε και κάποιο ίδιο όφελος: για να αγοράσεις εισιτήριο έπρεπε να είσαι κάτοχος διαβατηρίου ΕΕ (τους το έδειχνες), να βγάλεις εισιτήριο για το Σπίτι της Τσεχίας (πέντε λίρες) και τα πουλούσαν τέσσερις λίρες πιο πάνω από την ονομαστική αξία τους, με όριο δύο κατ'άτομο ή δυο σε δύο αγωνίσματα διαφορετικής μέρας. Αλλά είχαν ένα τεράστιο πάκο εισιτήρια όταν έφτασε η σειρά μου και μας είπε ο σεκουριτάς κάποια στιγμή ότι πουλάνε 300-400 την ημέρα, αν και μερικές μέρες είχαν ελάχιστα. Και όλα σε χαμηλές τιμές, όχι τα πιο ακριβά της υπόθεσης. 
Οπότε αύριο το πρωί θα πάω πάλι μαζί μ’ ένα φίλο που το έμαθε και θέλει να μου κάνει παρέα, από τις οχτώ- εννιά το πρωί, να είμαστε μπροστά στην ουρά μπας και βρούμε τίποτα καλύτερο. Πολύ πιο αποτελεσματικό από το να προσπαθώ να αγοράσω στο ιντερνετ.

ΥΓ Και το φαγητό στο Σπίτι ήταν καλό, και τα δείγματα δωρεάν που έδιναν στην έκθεση και το πιο καλό ήταν τo λεωφορείο που κάνει πούσαπ έξω στο δρόμο και αγκομαχάει κιόλας η μηχανή του.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 5, 2012)

Ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος γιατί η Υφαντίδου μεταγραμματίστηκε επισήμως Ifadidou.


----------



## Costas (Aug 5, 2012)

Ένα βιντεάκι για το άλμα εις μήκος στους Ολυμπιακούς διαχρονικά. Το ρεκόρ του Μπήμον καλά κρατεί! (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## Marinos (Aug 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πάνε αρκετά χρόνια από την τελευταία φορά που παρακολούθησα τένις με τη Σερίνα Γουίλιαμς. Βλέπω τώρα μια απίστευτα ώριμη και δυνατή παίκτρια, σε απίθανη φόρμα. Αξίζει ο τελικός! (Και θα τελειώσει πιο γρήγορα από την ταλαιπωρία με το παιχνίδι των ανδρών.)



Γκαντέμη!


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 5, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος γιατί η Υφαντίδου μεταγραμματίστηκε επισήμως Ifadidou.



Την ίδια απορία είχα κι εγώ, αν κι έχω τόσο κακή γνώμη για τα πρότυπα του ΕΛΟΤ που δεν με σοκάρουν ακόμα και οι πιο κουφές και αντιαισθητικές μεταγραφές ελληνικών ονομάτων. ;)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 5, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Την ίδια απορία είχα κι εγώ, αν κι έχω τόσο κακή γνώμη για τα πρότυπα του ΕΛΟΤ που δεν με σοκάρουν ακόμα και οι πιο κουφές και αντιαισθητικές μεταγραφές ελληνικών ονομάτων. ;)


Το πρότυπο του ΕΛΟΤ δίνει Yfantidou. Και τις αντιΕΛΟΤικές κακίες τις γράφουμε εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8996-Μεταγραμματισμός-EL-EN-κατά-ΕΛΟΤ-743-ISO-843 κι εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...tion-transcription-μεταγραμματισμός-μεταγραφή. Αλλά, να το ξέρεις, θα με βρεις απέναντί σου. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 5, 2012)

Μπορεί να ζήτησε η ίδια την συγκεκριμένη μεταγραφή. Εγώ πάντως δεν έχω πρόβλημα με το πρότυπο του ΕΛΟΤ. Όταν κάποιος αγγλόγλωσσος ήθελε να προφέρει σωστά το όνομά μου, το έγραφα Thee-meet-ree-os. Κατά τα άλλα, μια χαρά με βόλευε το Dimitrios. Όσοι δεν το έβλεπαν γραμμένο και απλά το άκουγαν, όταν μετά το έγραφαν ήταν κάπως έτσι: Demetrius. Το πρότυπο του ΕΛΟΤ απλά συμμαζεύει τις μεταγραφές. Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει τι θα προφέρει ο κάθε λαός με το gi, αλλά να αντιστοιχεί πάντα στο γι.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 5, 2012)

Περί τελετής έναρξης: http://www.tanea.gr/gnomes/?aid=4743091.


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2012)

Να μη σας πω το τι θα γραφτεί σε πολιτικοαθλητικό σχόλιο για την ομορφιά της συμμετοχής, τη σημασία τού να είσαι μέσα και να μην τα παρατάς και ας είσαι και η τελευταία... (αρκεί να σε περιμένουν).


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 5, 2012)

Με την έναρξη των αγωνισμάτων του στίβου, είπα κι εγώ να παρακολουθήσω λίγο Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες. Έ, λοιπόν, αυτό που με ενοχλεί περισσότερο από όλα δεν είναι το σακάτεμα των ξένων ονομάτων. Αφενός, έχω ακούσει σπορτκάστερ τόσων εθνικοτήτων να προφέρουν φρικιαστικά τα ονόματα των αλλοδαπών (για εκείνους) αθλητών, που σχεδόν τίποτε δεν με σοκάρει πλέον. Αφετέρου, έχω συνηθίσει στην ιδέα ότι πρέπει να τηρηθεί η παράδοση σύμφωνα με την οποία όσοι μεταδίδουν στίβο για την ελληνική τηλεόραση δεν αποτελούν υποδείγματα (1) ούτε ορθοφωνίας (2) ούτε στάνταρ νεοελληνικής προφοράς (διάβαζε "αθηναϊκής"), οπότε δεν έχω πια απαιτήσεις για την ορθή προφορά ούτε καν των αγγλικών ονομάτων.

Προκειμένου όμως περί δημοσιογράφων που έχουν περιγράψει καμιά εικοσαριά μεγάλες διοργανώσεις, έχω την απαίτηση να είναι μέσα στο κλίμα του αγώνα κάθε αγωνίσματος και να μου μεταφέρουν το ουσιώδες και κρίσιμο κάθε στιγμής. Δεν είναι δυνατό να παρακολουθώ έναν άλτη του μήκους στην τρίτη του προσπάθεια, να γνωρίζω ότι ο άμεσος στόχος του είναι π.χ. να πηδήξει περισσότερο από 7.90 ώστε να έχει ελπίδες να είναι στην οχτάδα των αθλητών που θα συνεχίσουν στις 3 τελευταίες προσπάθειες κι εσύ να μου λες ασχετίλες του στυλ "το 2008 είχε πηδήξει 8.40 σε μήτινγκ στο Σακραμέντο" κι έπειτα να απορείς που ο αθλητής έχει στραβομουτσουνιάσει αφού πήδηξε 7.80. Και δεν είναι δυνατό να μην έχεις αποκτήσει τη στοιχειώδη κρίση ώστε να μπορείς να υπολογίσεις ΠΡΙΝ ανακοινωθεί το αποτέλεσμα πόσο περίπου είναι ένα άλμα ή μια ρίψη και να μας επαναλαμβάνεις "θα δούμε", όταν εγώ ο αμύητος έχω υπολογίσει αρκετά καλά τι έχει γίνει.

Αλλά τι ζητάω κι εγώ. Εδώ αργούσαν να καταλάβουν αν ήταν επιτυχημένο ένα άλμα στο επί κοντώ. Κι έπειτα, στο επί κοντώ γυναικών δεν ήξεραν καν ποιο ήταν το όριο πρόκρισης και πανηγύριζαν την πρόκριση της Λεδάκη που είχε περάσει το 5.50. Όταν η άτυχη αθλήτρια έμεινε έξω ως 13η (12 αθλήτριες πέρασαν τα 5.55, το αρχικό όριο ήταν 5.60) προσπαθούσαν να τα μπαλώσουν. Απογοήτευση...


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2012)

Τόσο κλάμα έριξε τον περασμένο μήνα ο Άντι στο Γουίμπλεντον, παρότι του έδωσαν 900.000 δολάρια της παρηγοριάς για τη δεύτερη θέση, οπότε το εύκολο χρυσό θα πρέπει να τον ηρέμησε πια.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/lisa-belkin/andy-murray-mother_b_1659190.html


----------



## Alfie (Aug 5, 2012)

Nickel: "Τόσο κλάμα έριξε τον περασμένο μήνα ο Άντι στο Γουίμπλεντον, παρότι του έδωσαν 900.000 δολάρια της παρηγοριάς για τη δεύτερη θέση, οπότε το εύκολο χρυσό θα πρέπει να τον ηρέμησε πια."

Ζήτω ο ερασιτεχνισμός:twit::clap:

Αχ άτυχε Jim Thorpe γεννήθηκες σε λάθος εποχή.

Και μια που έγινε αναφορά στην εμφάνιση του ονόματος της Υφαντίδου θυμήθηκα μια αντίστροφη περίπτωση με ένα όνομα που εμφανιζόταν το 1963 στο γραφείο πληροφοριών του Χίλτον της Αθήνας:

*F. Harry Stowe*


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 5, 2012)

Για να είναι πιο πετυχημένο θα έπρεπε να ήταν F. Harry Staw.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 5, 2012)

Έχω μια απορία: Κοιτάζεται στον καθρέφτη πριν βγει στον φακό; Ή έστω, κοιτάζεται όταν ξυρίζεται, και του φαίνεται ότι τα μαλλιά του είναι υπέροχα έτσι;


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2012)

Εγώ όταν το πρωτοείδα αναρωτιόμουνα τι σόι όνομα είναι το Ιφαδίδου. 
Μετά απόρησα που ξέφυγε το διαβατήριό της από τους κανόνες.


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Για να είναι πιο πετυχημένο θα έπρεπε να ήταν F. Harry Staw.


Nitpicking on top of nitpicking: Φωνητικά μπορεί να ήταν πιο πετυχημένο (όχι απαραιτήτως: πολλοί ξένοι το προφέρουν [ou]), αλλά γνωστό επώνυμο είναι το Stowe, όχι το Staw.


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2012)

Μετά από πολύ καιρό ταλαιπωρίας για τα ολυμπιακά εισιτήρια, το πρόβλημά μου λύθηκε: Σήμερα ξύπνησα στις τέσσερις το πρωί. Φυσιολογικά. Και επειδή είχε αρχίσει να ξημερώνει, λέω δεν πάω να δω τι γίνεται στο Τσέχικο Σπίτι, που πουλάνε εισιτήρια. Δυστυχώς, υπολόγισα χωρίς τον ξενοδόχο, τις Κυριακές, ο υπόγειος ξεκινάει στις εφτά, κι έτσι με αλλαγές λεωφορείων κλπ έφτασα εκεί στις εφτά παρά. Και διαπίστωσα ότι ήταν ήδη είκοσι άτομα στην ουρά. Ωραίο, ηλιόλουστο πρωί κλπ, το μαγαζί είχε και καρέκλες, οι πρώτοι στην ουρά είπαν ότι είχαν έρθει από τις τρεισήμισι και είχαν μαζί τους ένα πάπλωμα, μπροστά μου μια οικογένεια με το μωρό στο καρότσι (όχι εγώ, η γυναίκα μου έχει φαγωθεί να δει αγώνες, μου είπε ο πατέρας), ένας δεκαπεντάχρονος μόνος του (ο πατέρας μου προσπάθησε να αγοράσει μέσω ιντερνέτ και τα έκανε σαλάτα και τώρα ψάχνω να βρω εισιτήρια για όλη την οικογένεια), ένας λιθουανός τραγουδιστής που σε μια φάση έφτιαξε και ραπ για την αναμονή στην ουρά και μας έβαλε να χτυπάμε παλαμάκια, ένα ζευγάρι γαλλόπαιδα κάτω των 25 κλπ κλπ. Και εγώ με μια εργασία που προσπαθώ να σουλουπώσω αυτές τις μέρες, με το ντοσιέ στα γόνατα και το μολύβι να γράφω μανιωδώς, κρατώντας ομπρέλλα για τον ήλιο με το άλλο (άρπαξα λίγο). Κατά τις οχτώ πέρασε ένας Αμερικανός, εκπρόσωπος ταξιδιωτικού γραφείου, με διάφορα εισιτήρια που λέει οι πελάτες τους δεν μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιήσουν και τα πούλαγε στην ονομαστική αξία. Πού με δελέασε ένα για τις 12, ιστιοπλοΐα, αλλά θα έπρεπε να αφήσω την ουρά και να τρέχω στο Γουέιμουθ. Πήρα το τηλέφωνό του, για παν ενδεχόμενο, είπε ότι κάθε πρωί είχε εισιτήρια. 
Δυστυχώς κατά τις δέκα άρχισε ο κατακλυσμός. Στην αρχή ανοίξαμε ομπρέλλες, μετά δυνάμωσε κι άλλο και μπήκαμε κάτω από μια ομπρέλλα εστιατορίου, με τις ομπρέλλες μας ανοιχτές γιατί έσταζε. Και για να μην τα πολυλογώ, οι επόμενες ώρες πέρασαν να βγαίνουμε και να μπαίνουμε κάτω από την ομπρέλλα του μαγαζιού. Ο πρώτος στην ουρά μου είπε ότι δύο τύποι εμφανίστηκαν κατά τις δέκα και στάθηκαν μπροστά του και όταν τους είπε να πάνε πίσω στην ουρά του είπαν ήμασταν εδώ από τις μία αλλά πήγαμε σπίτι να φέρουμε τα διαβατήριά μας. Κι εγώ ήμουνα εκεί χτες το μεσημέρι, αλλά πήγα σπίτι να φάω, να κοιμηθώ, να δω τηλεόραση, και ξαναγύρισα, οπότε δικαιωματικά είμαι πριν από αυτούς. Σε ένα διάλειμμα της βροχής εμφανίστηκε και συνεργείο του μπιμπισί και πήρε συνεντεύξεις τους πρώτους στην ουρά. Χαιρετήσαμε τους υπαλλήλους που ερχόντουσαν να πιάσουν δουλειά (την πολύ καλή κυρία στα εισιτήρια, που ήταν και χτες), πιάσαμε κουβεντούλα με τους σεκιουριτάδες και τελικά κατά τις δώδεκα μπήκαμε μέσα σε δόσεις. Μας ανακοίνωσαν ότι είχαν 140 εισιτήρια, σε διάφορα αγωνίσματα. Όταν τελικά ήρθε η σειρά μου (στο μεταξύ είχε έρθει για παρέα ένας φίλος), είχαν φύγει των 40 λιρών για απόψε (τελικός 100 μέτρων) κι είχαν μείνει των 450. Με κάτι μάτια σαν γυάλες από την απορία είδα τον κύριο που κοιμήθηκε απ'έξω να πληρώνει μετρητά 900, το γαλλοζευγάρι, τα πιτσιρίκια, να αγοράζουν τέσσερα εισιτήρια των 200 (συγχρονική κολύμβηση κλπ), επίσης μετρητά, τον Λιθουανό να δίνει μετρητά κάνα τρακοσάρι, γενικά, αν το ήξερα ότι είχαν τόσο πολύ μετρητό θα τους είχα ληστέψει στις εφτά το πρωί, που είχε τελείως ερημία εκεί γύρω.
Τεσπά, αγόρασα εισιτήρια για τα προκριματικά στίβου της Τρίτης και για το ΒΜΧ της Τετάρτης, αμφότερα στο Ολυμπιακό Πάρκο. Κι εδώ αρχίζει το δράμα, γιατί είχα χτες αγοράσει για το τρίαθλο και είναι την ίδια ώρα με τα προκριματικά. Και θα προτιμούσα τρίαθλο, αλλά ο φίλος μου με διαβεβαίωσε ότι Ολυμπιακό Στάδιο είναι καλύτερα (έχει ήδη πάει μία φορά εκεί). Οπότε τώρα αναζητούνται αγοραστές. Ευτυχώς, κάποιοι ζητάνε τρίαθλο στο Κραιγκσλιστ και θα επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους (ο ημπέης έχει απαγορεύσει πώληση ολυμπιακών εισιτηρίων). Και θα ζητήσω όσα έδωσα, γιατί παρόλο που μου λένε ότι μπορώ να ζητήσω πολλά (όπου ακούς πολλά κεράσια), προτιμώ να έχω ήσυχη τη συνείδησή μου και το ολυμπιακό πνεύμα μου άθικτο. Είμαι κορόιδο; Ποιός ξέρει. Πάντως μέχρι τώρα η εμπειρία ήταν καλή. Το πιο εύκολο εισιτήριο, που τα δίνουν σχεδόν χάρισμα, είναι του βόλεϊ. Δεν ξέρω γιατί έτσι, νομίζω είναι πολύ μεγάλο το μέρος που γίνονται οι αγώνες και δε γεμίζει εύκολα. 
Α, ναι, και αφού είχα γίνει παπί στα μανίκια κλπ έβγαλε έναν ήλιο άλλο πράμα. Να μας στεγνώσει. 
Οπότε, Τετάρτη- Πέμπτη στο Ολυμπιακό Πάρκο. Λέμε να καθίσουμε όλη μέρα εκεί. Έχουμε κανέναν Έλληνα αθλητή Τετάρτη πρωί στο στίβο (ακόντιο, τριπλούν, 110 εμπόδια και 200μ); Για να ντυθώ κατάλληλα.

ΥΓ Σχόλιο του μπιμπισί που έφαγε το ανάλογο κράξιμο στα άλλα ΜΜΕ: με τη νίκη του Φάρα στα 10χμ το ντόπιο ταλέντο σπάει την κυριαρχία των δρομέων της ανατολικής Αφρικής. 

_Σημ. Ο Φάρα είναι μεν Άγγλος υπήκοος, αλλά γεννημένος στο Μογκαντίσου, από Σομαλούς γονείς και Σομαλός μέχρι κάποια ηλικία. Προπονείται στην Κένυα και τις ΗΠΑ. Εμφανισιακά δεν έχει καμία διαφορά από τους άλλους αθλητές του αγωνίσματος του, που είναι Σομαλοί, Ερυθραίοι, Αιθίοπες, Κενυάτες. _

ΥΓ2 Ιδέα μου ή η διαιτησία το παράκανε να ευνοεί τους Άγγλους;
ΥΓ3 Δεν μου άρεσε που το κοινό χτες στο στίβο χειροκροτούσε μόνο τους ντόπιους αθλητές, αλλά ίσως να είμαι περίεργο φρούτο. Το 2004 που είχα πάει τελευταία φορά να δω στίβο χειροκροτούσα το ίδιο όλους τους αθλητές. Και θεώρησα πατάτα αυτό που προσπαθούσε να πει ο σχολιαστής του μπιμπισί για την Έννις, ότι η δεύτερη και η τρίτη δεν ήταν καλές, γι'αυτό "χάσανε". Α, δηλαδή στις τυφλές επικράτησε η μονόφθαλμη;
ΥΓ4 Οι γαλότσες των Τσέχων, από την τελετή έναρξης, είναι πολύ ωραίες, τις είδα σήμερα στο τσέχικο σπίτι
ΥΓ4 Η στολή του εθελοντή περιλαμβάνει ψάθινο καπέλλο και ομπρέλλα ασσορτί με τα ρούχα. Για παν ενδεχόμενο.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 5, 2012)

@ΥΓ1+3: Τελικά κι οι Άγγλοι κομπλεξάρες αποδεικνύονται.


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2012)

Έχω ξεκαρδιστεί με αυτές τις αφηγήσεις. Νομίζω ότι ο Μπόιλ πρέπει να βγάλει δυο φορές λεφτά από τους Ολυμπιακούς. Να πιάσει τα παραλειπόμενα, να φτιάξει μια κωμωδία πρώτο πράμα μετά.


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2012)

Είχα κι άλλη μία υποσημείωση που την έσβησα γιατί δεν μου έβγαινε όπως έπρεπε και ανησυχούσα κιόλας μην πει κανείς ευαίσθητος στο ΥΓ1 ότι ο Φάρα βιολογικά δεν διαφέρει από τον Κάρολο (της Ουαλίας), άρα είναι ρατσιστικό το να λέμε ότι δεν είναι αγγλικό ταλέντο. Οπότε...

ΥΓ4 Πριν από δυο λεπτά ήρθε δεύτερη σε κάποιο δρόμο ταχύτητας αγγλίδα αθλήτρια ονόματι Οχουρουόγκου. Μας έδειξαν λοιπόν την αθλήτρια να τρέχει τυλιγμένη στη σημαία και μετά το γύρισαν σε γενικό πλάνο του σταδίου, γιατί φυσικά απαγορεύεται να δούμε τη νικήτρια, θα μας έρθει εγκεφαλικό. Ομοίως στις απονομές μεταλλίων όταν ο Βρετανός αθλητής είναι αργυρός ή χάλκινος βλέπουμε στιγμιότυπο με αυτόν και το μετάλλιο περασμένο στο λαιμό και δεν βλέπουμε καθόλου τους τρεις αθλητές μαζί, ενώ αν είναι χρυσός βλέπουμε όλη την απονομή. Μόνη εξαίρεση τα ιππικά, που η Άννα έδωσε τα μετάλλια μεταξύ άλλων και στην κόρη της. Παρόλα αυτά, δεν είναι τόσο άσχημα όσο φοβόμουνα ότι θα ήταν, το μπιμπισι το κρατάει όσο μπορεί διεθνές και είναι μια χαρά. Αντιλαμβάνεσαι δηλαδή τι περίμενα να δω. Παρεμπιπτόντως, αν παραπονεθεί κανείς (όπως έκανα εγώ με το πατινάζ στο Βανκούβερ που δεν το δείξανε καθόλου σε κανένα από τα τέσσερα κανάλια που έδειχναν ολυμπιακούς), η δικαιολογία του μπιμπισί είναι ότι δίνουν έμφαση σε ό,τι έχει τοπικό ενδιαφέρον. 

ΥΓ5 Βλέπω επίσης στο Μπιμπισί ότι οι αθλητές της ΜΒ έχουν μεταχείριση η οποία εξαρτάται από:
α. κατά πόσο έχουν χριστεί "μεγάλες ελπίδες" (π.χ. η Έννις είναι τέτοια περίπτωση). 
β. κοινωνική προέλευση: οι αριστοκράτες αθλητές είναι πιο πάνω από τα παιδιά του λαού, εκτός αν τα παιδιά του λαού ανήκουν στην κατηγορία α. Συνήθως αυτοί δίνουν τις πιο προβαρισμένες "αυθόρμητες" συνεντεύξεις (έσο έτοιμος ή καλάμι), μιλάνε υποτιμητικά για τους συναθλητές τους (π.χ. ο ποδηλάτης της ΜΒ που ήρθε 28ος στα 150 χμ και το έπαιζε φταίνε οι άλλοι 27 που μου στέρησαν το χρυσό. Ναι, και για μένα φταίνε οι άλλες 100.462.576 που μου στέρησαν το χρυσό στα 100 μέτρα).
γ. αουτσάιντερ, εκπλήξεις κλπ, όλοι παιδιά του λαού απ'το το λίγο που έχω δει, και όλοι έχουν την απολύτως μικρότερη αποδεκτή παρουσία (για ολυμπιονίκη) στα προγράμματα ανασκόπησης. Ίσως φοβούνται ότι θα κάνουν κανένα γραμματικό λάθος και τους κρύβουνε. 

ΥΓ6 Το Μπιμπισί έχει προσλάβει για σχολιαστή τον Τζόν Μάκενρο, ο οποίος μάλλον βρήκε τα κορόιδα, δεν τον έχω ακούσει να λέει τίποτα πέρα από γενικότητες και αοριστολογίες. Μόλις τώρα μας είπε με πολύ προσποιητό ενθουσιασμό ότι αν και αμερικανός, πιστεύει ότι θα κερδίσει ο Μπολτ. Βαθυστόχαστο! Ο πιο καλός αθλητοπαρουσιαστής του Μπιμπισί είναι ο Μάικλ Tζόνσον, ο οποίος κάνει σοβαρή ανάλυση και ξέρει τα στοιχεία όλων των αθλητών. Μερικές φορές είναι εμφανές ότι οι άλλοι παρουσιαστές ενοχλούνται.


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Να πιάσει τα παραλειπόμενα, να φτιάξει μια κωμωδία πρώτο πράμα μετά.



Ήδη το μπιμπισί είχε εδω και πολύ καιρό μια κωμωδία ονόματι 2012 που διακωμωδούσε τη διοργάνωση και έδειχνε νεποτισμό, δωροδοκίες, αποφάσεις που παίρνονταν χωρίς λόγο κλπ κλπ. . Δεν την πολυπαρακολούθησα γιατί ήταν σε στυλ ψευτοντοκυμαντέρ, δηλαδή έμοιαζε με ρηάλιτι και οι ηθοποιοί έλεγαν τα λόγια τους μασημένα για να ακούγονται ρεαλιστικά. Όσοι την είδαν μου είπαν ότι ήταν ξεκαρδιστική. Το τελευταίο επεισόδιο παίχτηκε πριν δέκα μέρες.


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Περί τελετής έναρξης: http://www.tanea.gr/gnomes/?aid=4743091.



Λέει:
_Το 1987 όμως η περίοδος προστασίας των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων, σύμφωνα με την τότε ισχύουσα νομοθεσία, επρόκειτο να λήξει και το νοσοκομείο κινδύνευε να χάσει τη ζωτική αυτή πηγή εσόδων. Τότε έγινε κάτι πρωτοποριακό. Κάτι σωτήριο. Ο τότε πρωθυπουργός της Μεγάλης Βρετανίας Τζιμ Κάλαχαν..._

Στη Βίκι, λήμμα Τζέιμς Κάλαχαν, πρωθυπουργός: In office 5 April 1976 – 4 May 1979
Πίτερ Παν από την ίδια πηγή: The UK copyright originally expired at the end of 1987 (50 years after Barrie's death), but was revived in 1995 through 31 December 2007 by a directive to harmonise copyright laws within the EU. Meanwhile in 1988, former Prime Minister James Callaghan sponsored a Parliamentary Bill granting a perpetual extension of some of the rights to the work, entitling the hospital to royalties for any performance, publication, or adaptation of the play. This is not a true perpetual copyright however, as it does not grant the hospital creative control over the use of the material, nor the right to refuse permission to use it.


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 6, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> View attachment 2853
> 
> Έχω μια απορία: Κοιτάζεται στον καθρέφτη πριν βγει στον φακό; Ή έστω, κοιτάζεται όταν ξυρίζεται, και του φαίνεται ότι τα μαλλιά του είναι υπέροχα έτσι;



Κάτω τα χέρια απ' τη Τζοκόντα! :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Λέει: _Το 1987 [...] ο τότε πρωθυπουργός της Μεγάλης Βρετανίας Τζιμ Κάλαχαν..._


ΟΚ, γράψε «πρώην» στη θέση τού «τότε». Για την ταμπακέρα έχουμε κάτι; :)


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2012)

Έχουμε. Ότι έχει κι άλλα τέτοια λαθάκια, απλά αυτό με παραξένεψε περισσότερο. 
Και παρεμπιπτόντως, προτείνει να μεταβιβάζονται τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα στα νοσοκομεία ΑΦΟΥ λήξουν για τους κληρονόμους, δηλαδή όταν θα πεθάνει ο Τριβιζάς και θα περάσουν 70 χρόνια, στον 22ο αιώνα, τα δικαιώματα από τα βιβλία του θα ωφελήσουν τα νοσοκομεία της Ελλάδας. Ο Μπάρι, που ήταν άτεκνος, παραχώρησε τα δικαιώματα του Πήτερ Παν στο νοσοκομείο ενώ ζούσε (σχεδόν δεκαετία πριν πεθάνει). Εντελώς διαφορετική περίπτωση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Nitpicking on top of nitpicking: Φωνητικά μπορεί να ήταν πιο πετυχημένο (όχι απαραιτήτως: πολλοί ξένοι το προφέρουν [ou]), αλλά γνωστό επώνυμο είναι το Stowe, όχι το Staw.



Αν το πας έτσι, το h και το χ δεν είναι το ίδιο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2012)

Πόσο πάει το χρυσό;
Αν είναι στο έπταθλο και είσαι το κορίτσι- μασκότ των αγώνων, πέντε εκατομμύρια
Επειδή οι Ολυμπιακοί όμως δεν είναι Γουίμπλεντον, το κύπελλο πάει εκατό.


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ήδη το μπιμπισί είχε εδω και πολύ καιρό μια κωμωδία ονόματι 2012 που διακωμωδούσε τη διοργάνωση και έδειχνε νεποτισμό, δωροδοκίες, αποφάσεις που παίρνονταν χωρίς λόγο κλπ κλπ. . Δεν την πολυπαρακολούθησα γιατί ήταν σε στυλ ψευτοντοκυμαντέρ, δηλαδή έμοιαζε με ρηάλιτι και οι ηθοποιοί έλεγαν τα λόγια τους μασημένα για να ακούγονται ρεαλιστικά. Όσοι την είδαν μου είπαν ότι ήταν ξεκαρδιστική. Το τελευταίο επεισόδιο παίχτηκε πριν δέκα μέρες.


Great tip. Lots of fun. Thanks.




Άσχετο, για τους φίλαθλους κυρίους: A must
*Λονδίνο 2012 - Οι ωραιότερες αθλήτριες*


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Άσχετο, για τους φίλαθλους κυρίους: A must *Λονδίνο 2012 - Οι ωραιότερες αθλήτριες*


1. Έχει την Ένις.  Και μάλιστα 2η!
2. Δεν αναφέρει ονόματα.
3. Δεν μπορεί να λείπει η πολλά υποσχόμενη (ακουστικώς, τουλάχιστον) Τσιμπούλκοβα!


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2012)

Έχει ονόματα, στο μαύρο πλαίσιο από κάτω. Αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν είδα την Γελένα Ισινμπάγιεβα.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 6, 2012)

Zazula said:


> 1. Έχει την Ένις.  Και μάλιστα 2η!
> 2. Δεν αναφέρει ονόματα.
> 3. Δεν μπορεί να λείπει η πολλά υποσχόμενη (ακουστικώς, τουλάχιστον) Τσιμπούλκοβα!



Δεν λείπει η Τσιμπούλκοβα, και τα ονόματα φαίνονται μόλις πατήσεις πάνω στη φωτογραφία. Βιαστικέ.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2012)

Ευχ, Μαρίνε!

ΥΓ Πώς φαίνονται τα μελετηρά παιδιά!


----------



## Marinos (Aug 6, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Πώς φαίνονται τα μελετηρά παιδιά!



Δεν πήρα χαμπάρι την κουβέντα περί υποτιτλισμού διότι μελετούσα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2012)

Τελικά ο μπασκετικός αγώνας Αυστραλίας–Ρωσίας έγινε ωραιότατο θρίλερ.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2012)

Καγκουρωσοφονιάδες οι down-under.


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2012)

Mια που λέτε για ωραίες αθλήτριες (και αθλητές, ισότητα!), παρατήρησα ότι οι ποδοσφαιρίστριες γενικώς είναι ωραίες γυναίκες. Ειδικά οι αμερικανίδες. Και μετά οι τενίστριες. Και αμφότερες είχαν φυσιολογική σωματική διάπλαση, όχι τις ακρότητες της κολύμβησης ή της γυμναστικής. Να υποθέσω ότι τα σπορ που περιλαμβάνουν πολύ σταμάτα- ξεκίνα κάνουν περισσότερο καλό στη συνολική εμφάνιση; Και βεβαίως την ομορφιά δεν την παρατηρείς ρετουσαρισμένη σε φωτογραφήσεις περιοδικών αλλά στην οθόνη της τηλεόρασής σου που τη βλέπεις στο φυσικό. 

Δεν κατάλαβα την αντίδραση του Ζαζ ότι έχει και την Έννις. Δε λες καλά που δεν έχει την Αντλινγκτον (η οποία πάντως ειπε ένα σωστό: γιατί της υποτιμούν το χάλκινο, ξέρουν πόσος κόπος χρειάστηκε για το χάλκινο; ). Και μια που την ανάφερα, η Αντλινγκτον στην πισίνα:


Η Αντλινγκτον στα περιοδικά:


Τι να καταλάβει ο αναγνώστης από τη φωτογραφία της Τσιτσέροβας, που τη βλέπουμε αριστερά με τα χέρια να κρύβουν το πρόσωπο και δεξιά με φωτοσόπιασμα να έχουν κάνει την κνήμη μακρύτερη από το μηριαίο (100% αδύνατο); Για να μην πω για τη φωτογραφία της Ράινχαρτ, αριστερά χωρίς στήθος, δεξιά στο εξώφυλλο του Πλείμπόι, ω του θαύματος, όχι μόνο στήθος, αλλά και λείανση των κοιλιακών και έχουν πάρει και λίγο τα πλευρά. Παρατηρούμε όμως ότι έχει σούπερ έξτρα μακρύ στέρνο, να οφείλεται σε αυτό η αθλητική δεινότητα;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Την ομορφιά δεν την παρατηρείς ρετουσαρισμένη σε φωτογραφήσεις περιοδικών αλλά στην οθόνη της τηλεόρασής σου που τη βλέπεις στο φυσικό.


Την ομορφιά την παρατηρείς μόνον όταν ξυπνάει δίπλα σου το πρωί άβαφη. ;)


----------



## bernardina (Aug 6, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Την ομορφιά την παρατηρείς μόνον όταν ξυπνάει δίπλα σου το πρωί άβαφη. ;)




+1000 :up:


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Την ομορφιά την παρατηρείς μόνον όταν ξυπνάει δίπλα σου το πρωί άβαφη. ;)



Είχα την εντύπωση ότι για να φτάσεις σε αυτό το στάδιο, έχει προηγηθεί παρατήρηση της ομορφιάς.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Είχα την εντύπωση ότι για να φτάσεις σε αυτό το στάδιο, έχει προηγηθεί παρατήρηση της ομορφιάς.


Όχι παρατήρηση, αλλά ψευδαίσθηση. 

ΥΓ Εκτός αν εννοείς «παρατήρηση από εκείνη _τής δικής σου_ ομορφιάς». :twit:


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Όχι παρατήρηση, αλλά ψευδαίσθηση.
> 
> ΥΓ Εκτός αν εννοείς «παρατήρηση από εκείνη _τής δικής σου_ ομορφιάς». :twit:



Και η δική σου "ομορφιά" μπορεί να κρύβεται εντέχνως με το κατάλληλο πουκάμισο και παντελόνι.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Και η δική σου "ομορφιά" μπορεί να κρύβεται εντέχνως με το κατάλληλο πουκάμισο και παντελόνι.


Νομίζω υπάρχει και ο τρόπος για την "ομορφιά" που κρύβεται εντέχνως με το κατάλληλο πορτοφόλι — αλλά κάτι τέτοια πετάω και τσινάει τρελά η SBE. :twit:


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2012)

Με αφορμή το άρθρο που ανέφερε ο Νίκελ. Λέει:


> Εκτός από τον Σιδέρη Τασιάδη, λοιπόν, τον Ελληνα-Γερμανό, άλλοι τέσσερις αθλητές με ρίζες ελληνικές αγωνίζονται με τα χρώματα της χώρας υποδοχής: ένας με τις ΗΠΑ, δύο με τη Βρετανία κι ένας με τη Νέα Ζηλανδία, ο νεοαποκτηθείς από τον ΠΑΟ...


Ποιοί έιναι αυτοί;
Κι επειδή με απασχόλησε αρκετά το ζητημα της υπηκοότητας και της συνείδησης τελευταία, και με αφορμή το ζήτημα με τον ελληνογερμανό, και για προσωπικούς λόγους, ενδιαφέρομαι για απόψεις. Πιστεύω ότι η καταγωγή της μητέρας και ο τόπος που περνάει κανείς τα παιδικά του χρόνια είναι καθοριστικότατα. Χωρίς να υπάρχει κι εκεί κανόνας, όμως.


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 6, 2012)

Ο ΠΑΟ μετράει για χώρα; Τι μαθαίνει κανείς...


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Νομίζω υπάρχει και ο τρόπος για την "ομορφιά" που κρύβεται εντέχνως με το κατάλληλο πορτοφόλι — αλλά κάτι τέτοια πετάω και τσινάει τρελά η SBE. :twit:


Καθόλου. Όλοι σχεδόν οι μεγαλοεφοπλιστές που έχω γνωρίσει είναι ωραίοι άντρες. 
Αλλά έχει και μια βάση αυτό: ο προγονός τους με τα πολλά λεφτά αγόρασε την καλύτερη νύφη και επειδή αυτό γίνεται για πολλές γενιές, στο τέλος αραιώνουν τα άσχημα γονίδια και μόνο που και που βγαίνει κανένα τέρας. Βάλε και το ότι υπάρχει οικονομική δυνατότητα για να βελτιωθείς όσο γίνεται (με σπορ, με διακοπές, με περιποιήσεις, με κατάλληλη ένδυση κλπ), μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα, πριν ακόμα φτάσουμε στο πορτοφόλι.


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Ο ΠΑΟ μετράει για χώρα; Τι μαθαίνει κανείς...



Το'φαγα και δεν είναι εμφανές ότι προκειται για αναφορική πρόταση, Νεοζηλανδός ο νεοαποκτηθείς από τον ΠΑΟ


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 6, 2012)

Ήταν πιο ωραίο πριν.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Και αμφότερες είχαν φυσιολογική σωματική διάπλαση, όχι τις ακρότητες της κολύμβησης ή της γυμναστικής.


Οι μόνες αθλήτριες στην κολύμβηση που κάνουν άσχημο* σώμα είναι αυτές που πέφτουν πεταλούδα, και πρόσθιο. Οι του υπτίου και του ελευθέρου δεν έχουν και μεγάλη διαφορά από όσες ασχολούνται γενικώς με άλλα αθλήματα σε επίπεδο πρωταθλητισμού. 



SBE said:


> Mια που λέτε για ωραίες αθλήτριες (και αθλητές, ισότητα!),


Τσάκω: Oι πιο σέξι κολυμβητές των Ολυμπιακών (με τη σειρά: το 9 και το 4 )


___________
*Αυθαίρετος για πολλούς ορισμός του «άσχημο».


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2012)

Kαι μερικές απορίες: πόσο κοστίζει ο πρωταθλητισμός;
Βρήκα αυτό το άρθρο, που λέει πόσο κοστίζει στις ΗΠΑ να γίνεις χειμερινός ολυμπιονίκης, αλλά οι χειμερινοί χρειάζονται και εργαλεία, και να ταξιδεύουν όπου έχει χιόνια κλπ. Ψάχνω για αντίστοιχες τιμές για στίβο, ομαδικά αγωνίσματα κλπ. 
Ξέρω ότι για πολλά αγωνίσματα, τα αμερικάνικα πανεπιστήμια προσφέρουν υποτροφίες, που μετριάζει το κόστος για μια φτωχή χώρα. Έβλεπα προχτές στην τηλεόραση την Αλγερινή δρομέα που κέρδισε χρυσό στην Ατλάντα που είπε ότι πήγε σε αμερικάνικο πανεπιστήμιο με υποτροφία, χάρη στις αθλητικές της ικανότητες. 
Λέγεται σαν δικαιολογία ότι πολλοί γονείς στην Ελλάδα διστάζουν να αφήσουν το παιδί τους να κάνει κάτι αβέβαιο, που θα επηρεάσει τη μόρφωσή του. Όμως υπάρχουν αθλήματα που δεν χρειάζεται να τα ξεκινήσεις με το που γεννιέσαι. Στο Καίμπριτζ, οι μισοί συμφοιτητές μου είχαν ξεκινήσει κωπηλασία με το κολλέγιό τους. Βέβαια, αυτοί που ήταν στην ομάδα είχαν ξεκινήσει πιο μικροί, αλλά γενικά δεν ξεκινάς σοβαρά πριν τα 16-17, οπότε δεν συγκρούεται με τις σχολικές επιδόσεις όσο π.χ. η γυμναστική. Και υπάρχει και το σπορ που θα ξεκινήσω κάποια στιγμή, η σκοποβολή, που είναι η μόνη ελπίδα για _αθλητική_ διάκριση χωρίς σπουδαία φυσική κατάσταση.


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2012)

Συγγνώμη Παλάβρα, ο 2 κι ο 4 είναι ωραίοι; Σε ποιό παράλληλο σύμπαν;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Καθόλου. Όλοι σχεδόν οι μεγαλοεφοπλιστές που έχω γνωρίσει έιναι ωραίοι άντρες.
> Αλλά έχει και μια βάση αυτό: ο προγονός τους με τα πολλά λεφτά αγόρασε την καλύτερη νύφη και επειδή αυτό γίνεται για πολλές γενιές, στο τέλος αραιώνουν τα άσχημα γονίδια και μόνο που και που βγαίνει κανένα τέρας. Βάλε και το ότι υπάρχει οικονομική δυνατότητα για να βελτιωθείς όσο γίνεται (με σπορ, με διακοπές, με περιποιήσεις, με κατάλληλη ένδυση κλπ), μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα, πριν ακόμα φτάσουμε στο πορτοφόλι.



Κρίμα που αυτό δεν συμφωνεί με την πραγματικότητα, εκτός κι αν σού αρέσει ο Μπιλ Γκέιτς, ο Ζάκερμπεργκ, ο Λάρι Πέιτζ, ο Σέργκεϊ Μπριν, ο Κάρλος Σλιμ και ο Μπερνάρ Αρνό.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Λέγεται σαν δικαιολογία ότι πολλοί γονείς στην Ελλάδα διστάζουν να αφήσουν το παιδί τους να κάνει κάτι αβέβαιο, που θα επηρεάσει τη μόρφωσή του.


Στην Ελλάδα παλιότερα, όταν ένας αθλητής έπαιρνε μετάλλιο σε πανελλαδικούς αγώνες, έμπαινε ΤΕΦΑΑ χωρίς εξετάσεις. Αν έπαιρνε καλή θέση σε πανευρωπαϊκό ή παγκόσμιο (τότε ήταν μέχρι 8η θέση, και συμπεριλαμβανόταν η σκυταλοδρομία) έμπαινε *όπου ήθελε* χωρίς εξετάσεις. 



SBE said:


> Όμως υπάρχουν αθλήματα που δεν χρειάζεται να τα ξεκινήσεις με το που γεννιέσαι. Στο Καίμπριτζ, οι μισοί συμφοιτητές μου είχαν ξεκινήσει κωπηλασία με το κολλέγιό τους. Βέβαια, αυτοί που ήταν στην ομάδα είχαν ξεκινήσει πιο μικροί, αλλά γενικά δεν ξεκινάς σοβαρά πριν τα 16-17, οπότε δεν συγκρούεται με τις σχολικές επιδόσεις όσο π.χ. η γυμναστική.


Νομίζω ότι αυτό εξαρτάται από το άθλημα. Για το κολύμπι που ξέρω να σου πω, εγώ ξεκίνησα στα 9 και ήμουν ήδη πολύ μεγάλη. Οι αθλητές που είχαν διακρίσεις σε παγκόσμια πρωταθλήματα είχαν ξεκινήσει το πολύ στα 4. Γενικώς, τα 15 είναι μια ηλικία στην οποία ο αθλητής δίνει μια καλή ιδέα για τις ικανότητές του, ξέρει δηλαδή ο προπονητής του αν θα πάει καλά, αν έχει δυνατότητες για παγκόσμιες ή ολυμπιακές διακρίσεις κλπ. Είναι μια ηλικία ήδη πολύ μεγάλη για τα περισσότερα κλασικά αθλήματα.

Γι' αυτό μου έκανε εντύπωση τότε επί Κεντέρη που δεν είχε ψυλλιαστεί κανείς τη ντόπα. Θέλω να πω, ένας αθλητής δεν ακούγεται πρώτη φορά στα 27 του - η ηλικία αυτή είναι στα όρια της απόσυρσης :)


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Κρίμα που αυτό δεν συμφωνεί με την πραγματικότητα, εκτός κι αν σού αρέσει ο Μπιλ Γκέιτς, ο Ζάκερμπεργκ, ο Λάρι Πέιτζ, ο Σέργκεϊ Μπριν, ο Κάρλος Σλιμ και ο Μπερνάρ Αρνό.



Είναι κανένας από αυτούς μεγαλοεφοπλιστής;


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2012)

Επίσης ο Σλιμ στα νιάτα του ήταν μια χαρά αντρας, ειδικά για την εποχή.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2012)

Έλεος. Να μου πεις ο Warren Buffet, οκ.


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 6, 2012)

Palavra said:


> ...Γι' αυτό μου έκανε εντύπωση τότε επί Κεντέρη που δεν είχε ψυλλιαστεί κανείς τη ντόπα. Θέλω να πω, ένας αθλητής δεν ακούγεται πρώτη φορά στα 27 του - η ηλικία αυτή είναι στα όρια της απόσυρσης :)



Χμ... είμαι ο τελευταίος που θα προσέτρεχε σε υπεράσπιση του Κεντέρη, αλλά... Ο εν λόγω είχε διακριθεί ήδη από έφηβος, αλλά σε άλλο αγώνισμα (τα 400 μ.). Στη συνέχεια κάποιοι τραυματισμοί τον πήγαν πίσω και κατόπιν έκανε αυτήν την εξωπραγματική επιστροφή ως μέλος του ιπποφορβείου Τζέκου και με τους γνωστούς απίστευτους χρόνους στα 200 μ. Ο Κεντέρης δεν ήταν ένας άγνωστος, επομένως. Σε υποψίες έπρεπε να βάλει το γεγονός ότι από το τίποτε στο αγώνισμα πήγε κατευθείαν σε χρόνους κάτω από 20 δεύτερα (κι ο μόνος λόγος που δεν διέλυε παγκόσμια ρεκόρ ήταν το ότι τερμάτιζε πάντα πανηγυρίζοντας και κόβοντας ταχύτητα).


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2012)

Σχετικά με την ηλικία, που λέει η Παλάβρα, ο Λουλούδης της κωπηλασίας ήταν στην ομάδα της Οξφόρδης πέρσι, ετών 18 κι όλοι οι σχολιαστές λέγανε ότι θα εξελιχτεί σε μεγάλο ταλέντο, αφού ήδη τόσο μικρός είναι τόσο καλός. Και οι περισσότεροι κωπηλάτες της Αγγλίας φαίνεται να συνεχίζουν μετά τα 30 την κωπηλασία. Και στα ομαδικά πολλοί παίκτες είναι 25+. Προφανώς από τα 15 ή από τα πέντε, έδειξαν κάποια έφεση όλοι αυτοί, όπως είναι φυσικό.

Οι ολυμπιονίκες του 2004 αμείφθηκαν ιδιαίτερα πλουσιοπάροχα, και οι ποδοσφαιριστές το ίδιο. Εντούτοις κι εκεί υπήρχε γκρίνια ότι δεν ήταν αρκετά κλπ. Τελικά πόσα είναι αρκετά; Και επίσης, όταν ένας αθλητής απορρίπτει μια πρόταση, τα κριτήρια είναι μόνο η εθνική του συνείδηση ή η αμοιβή του;


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Έλεος. Να μου πεις ο Warren Buffet, οκ.



Ο Μπουφές ήταν προφανώς ο ωραίος του σχολείου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Γι' αυτό μου έκανε εντύπωση τότε επί Κεντέρη που δεν είχε ψυλλιαστεί κανείς τη ντόπα. Θέλω να πω, ένας αθλητής δεν ακούγεται πρώτη φορά στα 27 του - η ηλικία αυτή είναι στα όρια της απόσυρσης :)


Μα ο Κεντέρης δεν είχε πρωτακουστεί τότε. 6ος στο παγκόσμιο εφήβων το 1993 ήταν, αλλά, σύμφωνα με την επικρατούσα αφήγηση, δεν είχε μπορέσει να βελτιωθεί αργότερα, ως ενήλικος, λόγω μιας μικρής ανισομέρειας των άκρων. Να πεις για άλλους και άλλες...

Σόρι, τα είπε ήδη (αναμενόμενο) ο Ρογήρος, αλλά δεν το είδα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Και υπάρχει και το σπορ που θα ξεκινήσω κάποια στιγμή, η σκοποβολή, που είναι η μόνη ελπίδα για _αθλητική_ διάκριση χωρίς σπουδαία φυσική κατάσταση.


Χμμ, χωρίς φυσική κατάσταση; Και τότε τι χρειάζονται όλοι αυτοί οι «αντιβιταμινικοί» κανονισμοί;


----------



## Palavra (Aug 6, 2012)

Αυτό που εννοώ είναι ότι δεν δικαιολογείται το διάστημα που έκανε να ξαναεμφανιστεί, ούτε η υπερηχητική βελτίωσή του - ούτε καν η 6η θέση το '93, όταν ο Κεντέρης ήταν ήδη 20 χρονών. Πόσο μάλλον όταν υπάρχει και η αφήγηση περί τραυματισμών, ανισομέρειας των άκρων κλπ. Και όλα αυτά, και 27, και τέτοιοι χρόνοι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2012)

Ε, ναι, όπως τα έγραψε με το σι και με το νύγμα ο Ρογήρος... :)


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χμμ, χωρίς φυσική κατάσταση; Και τότε τι χρειάζονται όλοι αυτοί οι «αντιβιταμινικοί» κανονισμοί;



Αν θυμάσαι, στο Πεκίνο είχαν αφαιρέσει το χρυσό απο γυμνάστρια που είχε πάρει την προηγούμενη φάρμακο για το κρυολόγημα, που όλοι λέγανε ότι στη γυμναστική δεν επηρεάζει την απόδοση, αλλά η WADA έχει μία λίστα για όλα φαίνεται, για προφανείς λόγους. είδα ότι σε αυτούς τους άγώνες αθλητής αποκλείστηκε γιατί βρεθηκε ότι είχε καπνίσει χασίς, ο ίδιος παραδέχτηκε ότι όντως, πριν δυο βδομάδες έφαγε χασισογλυκό. Δεν θυμάμαι το σπορ. Προφανώς το θέμα δεν έιναι αν βελτιώνεται η απόδοση με το χασίς.


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2012)

Στα ιππικά που βλέπω τώρα ο Βρετανός χρυσός ολυμπιονίκης στο ομαδικό, Πήτερ Τσάρλς, άλλαξε υπηκοότητα το '92 και έγινε Ιρλανδός και το 2007* ξανα-άλλαξε και έγινε πάλι Βρετανός. Η Βίκι λεέι ότι σύμφωνα με τους κανονισμούς άλλες αλλαγές δεν επιτρέπονται. Εξίσο με εντυπωσίασε που ειπαν ότι είχε πολλούς τραυματισμούς και προβλήματα γείας, και σπασμένο αυχένα και αντικατάσταση ισχίου και όλα τα καλούδια καριέρας που μια ζωή έισαι στο άλογο και πηδάς εμπόδια. Και συνεχίζει.

*Μυρίστηκε ότι με τους τωρινούς ολυμπιακούς υπήρχε πολύ ψωμί. Ή απλά επβεβαίωνεται ότι στα πλαίσια της προετοιμασίας για τους τωρινούς αγώνες η ΜΒ προσπάθησε όσο πιο πολύ γινόταν να προσελκύσει αθλητές. Γνωστο σώου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2012)

Υπάρχουν αθλήματα που δεν μετράει ιδιαίτερα η ντόπα. Ας πούμε, τι είδους ντόπα θα βοηθούσε στην συγχρονισμένη κατάδυση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Υπάρχουν αθλήματα που δεν μετράει ιδιαίτερα η ντόπα. Ας πούμε, τι είδους ντόπα θα βοηθούσε στην συγχρονισμένη κατάδυση;


Έλα, τώρα! Κάθε είδους ντόπα που βοηθάει στη διάπλαση του μυϊκού συστήματος.
Και στη σκοποβολή, π.χ., πέρα από το μυϊκό σύστημα (στον χειρισμό του όπλου), πρόσφατα διάβασα ότι αποκλείστηκε σκοπευτής επειδή βρέθηκε στις εξετάσεις με μη δηλωμένους βήτα αναστολείς που επιδρούν ηρεμιστικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 6, 2012)

Εγώ περιμένω να μάθω μια μέρα τι παίρνουν οι Τζαμαϊκανοί.


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2012)

Πόσο πάνω απο το μέσο όρο πρέπει να είναι το μυϊκό σύστημα ενός σκοπευτή αγώνων; Οι περισσότεροι είναι παππούδες με κοιλίτσες.

Άλλος αθλητής που δεν βελτιώνεται η επίδοσή του με ντοπάρισμα: ο πηδαλιούχος της κωπηλασίας.
Κι αυτό σπορ που μπορείτε να το ξεκινήσετε σε κάθε ηλικία, αρκεί να έχετε τον σωματότυπο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έλα, τώρα! Κάθε είδους ντόπα που βοηθάει στη διάπλαση του μυϊκού συστήματος.
> Και στη σκοποβολή, π.χ., πέρα από το μυϊκό σύστημα (στον χειρισμό του όπλου), πρόσφατα διάβασα ότι αποκλείστηκε σκοπευτής επειδή βρέθηκε στις εξετάσεις με μη δηλωμένους βήτα αναστολείς που επιδρούν ηρεμιστικά.



Η διάπλαση του σώματος δεν κάνει τίποτα ιδιαίτερο στην συγχρονισμένη κατάδυση. Οκέι, κάποιος τελείως αγύμναστος δεν μπορεί να κάνει συγχρονισμένη κατάδυση, αλλά η προπόνηση ήδη σού χτίζει το σώμα που χρειάζεσαι. Επιπλέον μυς δεν θα σε βοηθήσουν στην τεχνική.


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Εγώ περιμένω να μάθω μια μέρα τι παίρνουν οι Τζαμαϊκανοί.



Αυτή την απορία νομίζω την έχουν οι πάντες.


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2012)

Αλλά πέρα από το τι παίρνουν οι Τζαμαϊκανοί, σύμφωνα με αυτό το άρθρο και αυτό, οι δυσανάλογα μεγάλες επιτυχίες της χώρας οφείλονται στο μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον για το στίβο, στο σχολικό πρόγραμμα στίβου, που εντοπίζει τα ταλέντα και στην κρατική οργάνωση που παρέχει πρόγραμμα για την προπόνησή τους. Ε, και μετά αναλαμβάνουν οι γιατροί. 
Πάντως παρόλο που νομίζουμε πλέον ότι οι Τζαμαϊκανοί είναι πάντα πρώτοι και δεν τους έχουν πιάσει ποτέ, αυτό δεν είναι αλήθεια. Το 2009 έπιασαν πέντε ντοπαρισμένους αλλά κανένας δεν ήταν από τα γνωστά ονόματα. Και στο Πεκίνο είχαν φαγωθεί μεταξύ τους για τα προκριματικά, με αποτέλεσμα λιγότερα μετάλλια από τα αναμενόμενα γιατί ήταν απασχολημένοι να μαλλιοτραβιούνται στο ολυμπιακό χωριό.
Επίσης, οι Τζαμαϊκανοί έχουν ένα πλεονέκτημα: γειτονική χώρα με καλές εγκαταστάσεις και δομή για αθλητισμό και με την ίδια γλώσσα. Και λόγω της ίδιας γλώσσας κλπ μπορούν να γίνουν διεθνείς σταρ, οπότε ανεβαίνει το κασέ τους. 

Διάβαζα ένα άρθρο σχετικά με το τι σπορ μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος που έχει περάσει τα 25 με ελπίδες να φτάσει στους Ολυμπιακούς και βέβαια λέγανε ότι η μόνη σίγουρη ελπίδα είναι να κάνεις κάτι ασυνήθιστο και να βρεις μια μικρή χώρα που θέλει να στείλει κάποιον στους αγώνες. Π.χ. Τζαμάικα στους χειμερινούς ολυμπιακούς (και μπορεί να σε κάνουν και ταινία) :cheek: σε κάθε αγώνες έχει τέτοιους, ειδικά άμα δεν σε πειράζει η τελευταία θέση. Αλλά έλεγαν επίσης ότι το πρόβλημα είναι ότι οι αθλητές έχουν πρόσβαση σε υψηλού επιπέδου εγκαταστάσεις και προπονητές από μικρή ηλικία ενώ ο ερασιτέχνης πιο μεγάλης ηλικίας, όσο καλός και να είναι θα πρέπει να πληρώνει από την τσέπη του μέχρι να τον προσέξουν, αν τον προσέξουν, και ακόμα και οι σκοπευτές είναι συνήθως στρατιωτικοί, που έχουν πρόσβαση στις καλύτερες εγκαταστάσεις του στρατού. 

Κυρίες μου, αν θέλετε να ξεκινήσουμε καμιά ομάδα κέρλιγκ, πείτε μου. Η Σαμόα ίσως ενδιαφέρεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2012)

Πρέπει να περάσεις από προκριματικούς...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Η Σαμόα ίσως ενδιαφέρεται.


Παρόλο που απευθύνεσαι αποκλειστικά στις κυρίες, επειδή το θέμα του Ειρηνικού με αγγίζει πολύ: Τόνγκα, Τόνγκα, Τόνγκα!


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2012)

Τι προκριματικά πέρασε ο προαναφερθέις Έρικ;


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2012)

Mερικά στοιχεία


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2012)

Το δεύτερο, με τον αρσιβαρίστα είναι τουλάχιστον παραπλανητικό, αν όχι μπούρδα. Έτσι όπως το γράφει, είναι σαν να σήκωσε 409 κιλά με τη μία, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα πρόκειται για σύνολο αρασέ και ζετέ. Αν είναι έτσι κι εγώ σηκώνω τρεις γυμνάστριες.


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2012)

Στην άρση βαρών πάντα δίνουν το συνολικό βάρος. Για μένα ήταν προφανές ότι δεν τα σήκωσε τα τετρακόσια κιλά με τη μια. 
Τρεις γυμνάστριες σηκώνω κι εγώ δέκα πόντους από το έδαφος, άμα τις τυλίξεις καλά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2012)

Η δική μου ένσταση:

48 kilos: Weight of Mary Whipple, the lightest rower (cox) at London 2012.

Η πηδαλιούχος (coxswain, cox) δεν είναι κωπηλάτρια. Μπορεί να ζυγίζει και είκοσι κιλά αν είναι ένα μικρό παιδί με μεγάλο ταλέντο.



ΥΓ: 284 rehearsals at two East London sites and the Olympic Stadium.

Jesus!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 7, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τρεις γυμνάστριες σηκώνω κι εγώ δέκα πόντους από το έδαφος, άμα τις τυλίξεις καλά.


Γι' αυτό δεν τα βάζω πια με την SBE: Επειδή είναι παλαίστρια σούμο και θα βρω τον μπελά μου. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 7, 2012)

SBE said:


> Στην άρση βαρών πάντα δίνουν το συνολικό βάρος. Για μένα ήταν προφανές ότι δεν τα σήκωσε τα τετρακόσια κιλά με τη μια.



Χαίρω πολύ. Και για μένα ήταν προφανές, αλλιώς δεν θα έκανα την παρατήρηση. Όμως για κάποιον που δεν ξέρει, θα φαίνεται σαν κάτι που είναι φυσικώς αδύνατον. Με την ίδια λογική, θα μπορούσα να γράψω "όταν ήμουν σιτιστής στον στρατό, κάθε Τετάρτη σήκωνα ντάνες 600 κιλών!!!". Βέβαια επρόκειτο για συσκευασίες των 20 κιλών. 



SBE said:


> Τρεις γυμνάστριες σηκώνω κι εγώ δέκα πόντους από το έδαφος, άμα τις τυλίξεις καλά.



Σηκώνεις 130 κιλά, έστω και 10 πόντους;:huh::blink:


----------



## SBE (Aug 7, 2012)

Κοιτάζω το γυναικείο ποδόσφαιρο, Καναδάς- ΗΠΑ, παίζουν παράταση, ημιτελικός, και παρατηρώ ότι το παιχνίδι δεν διαφέρει από τα παιχνίδια των ανδρών, εκτός ίσως από το ότι το συγκεκριμένο παιχνίδι έχει πιο πολύ ενδιαφέρον από κάτι αγώνες του παγκόσμιου που ήθελες να κόψεις τις φλέβες σου από τη βαριεστημάρα. Α, ναι, και στο ότι όταν φτιάχνουν τείχος έχουν τα χέρια σε θέση ισορροπίας. Και δεν είδα να φτύνουνε σαν άρρωστες, όπως κάνουν οι άντρες. Εντωμεταξύ τα μουλωχτά χτυπήματα και τραβήγματα πάνε σύννεφο, όπως και το θέατρο, όπως και οι γαιδουροφωνάρες- δε θυμάμαι ποτέ στο ποδόσφαιρο να ακούς τους παίχτες να φωνάζουν ο ένας στον άλλον τόσο πολύ. Εκτός αν απλά εδώ έχουν βάλει πιο πολλά μικρόφωνα. Μου κάνει εντύπωση το πόσο γρήγορα τρέχουν οι παίκτριες και το μόνο στραβό που βλέπω είναι ότι παρόλο που είναι παράταση, φαίνονται διστακτικές κι αρχίσουν να τα κάνουν σαλάτα όταν η μπάλα είναι μπροστά στο τέρμα. 
Πιστεύω ότι αν αντί να φοράνε τις βράκες που φοράνε οι ποδοσφαιριστές φοράγανε στολές μπιτς βόλεϊ το γυναικείο ποδόσφαιρο θα είχε πιο πολλούς θεατές. Θα πάει στα πέναλτυ μάλλον. Και θα γλυτώναμε από το τράβηγμα της μπλούζας που είδα ότι γινόταν πολύ. Βέβαια μπορεί να έχουμε ακούσιο στριπτίζ. 

ΥΓ Τελικά οι ΗΠΑ έβαλαν γκόλ στο 120 και πάνε στον τελικό με την Ιαπωνία. Από τη μια τα μανεκέν, κι από την άλλη οι γκέισες. Αν και οι Γιαπωνέζες δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα εμφανίσιμες, όπως φαίνεται εδώ, σε αυτή την είδηση για το πώς οι ποδοσφαιρίστριες και παγκόσμιες πρωταθλήτριες πήγαν Λονδίνο στην οικονομική θέση, ενώ οι ποδοσφαιριστές που δεν έχουν κερδίσει τίποτα πήγαν μπίζνες.


----------



## SBE (Aug 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Σηκώνεις 130 κιλά, έστω και 10 πόντους;:huh::blink:



Ίσως τις τρεις πιο αδύνατες Κινέζες, 80 κιλά σύνολο, για δύο δευτερόλεπτα, και μετά μια βδομάδα στο νοσοκομείο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 7, 2012)

Λες να έχασε η γυναικεία άρση βαρών το μεγάλο της αστέρι; 
Στο σχολείο πάντως ήμουνα η πιο άχρηστη μαθήτρια στη γυμναστική.
Έτρεχα σα χελώνα, μονίμως προτελευταία, με τελευταία μια συμμαθήτριά μου που ήταν 1.20 (είχε κάποια αρρώστια που επηρεάζει το μπόι).
Στο ακόντιο κόντεψα να σουβλίσω τους πάντες. 
Στο ύψος τα έπαιρνα όλα σβάρνα και μου 'ρχότανε στο κεφάλι όλο το κατασκεύασμα
Το μήκος το σιχαινόμουνα γιατί γινόσουν χάλια. Επίσης φοβόμουν ότι θα πηδήξω και δεν θα φτάσω στο σκάμμα.
Στη σφαιροβολία η γυμνάστρια είχε πει δεν έχω τον σωματότυπο
Στα ακροβατικά δεν μπορούσα να κάνω τίποτα, κι όταν έσπασε το χέρι της μια συμμαθήτρια με έπιασε πανικός. 
Όσο για τα ομαδικά αθλήματα, στο βόλεϊ όλο συγκρουόμουνα με τις άλλες παίκτριες με τραγικά αποτελέσματα. 
Στο μπάσκετ, μας βάζει στις θέσεις μας η γυμνάστρια, όπως στα διαγράμματα, και λέει σε μένα και μια άλλη συμμαθήτρια εσείς θα καθίσετε πίσω για άμυνα. Σφυράει να ξεκινήσουμε, ξεκινάνε οι άλλες, κοιταζόμαστε με την άλλη και αναρωτιόμαστε εμείς τι κάνουμε, καθόμαστε εδώ και περιμένουμε; Οι αγριοφωνάρες της γυμνάστριας μας ξύπνησαν. Εκείνη την ώρα ερχόταν να μας επισκεφτεί ο ξάδερφός μου, μπασκετμπωλίστας του Απόλλωνα, και με είδε. Έφαγα το δούλεμα της ζωής μου. 
Στην κολύμβηση, μου είπε ο προπονητής του ΝΟΠ όταν πήγα να ρωτήσω για μαθήματα ότι είμαι πολύ μεγάλη για κολύμβηση. 
Επειδή το πήρα κατάκαρδα μου είπαν να πάω να γραφτώ στον Θρίαμβο (σύλλογος που μόλις είχε αποσχιστεί από τον ΝΟΠ και δεχόταν τους πάντες), μου είπαν να πάω να κάνω χάντμπωλ κλπ κλπ. Και εγώ προτίμησα τένις. Όπου επί τρία- τέσσερα χρόνια πήγαινα κάθε Κυριακή μέχρι το τέρμα της γραμμής του λεωφορείου και είκοσι λεπτά περπάτημα στα χωράφια για να φτάσω στον όμιλο, αλλά μια ζωή στους αρχάριους ήμουνα, εντελώς για φτύσιμο. 

Μεγάλη ανακάλυψα πάντως ότι τη μπάλλα δεν την κλωτσάμε με τη μύτη του ποδιού και για να πάει κάτι που πετάμε εκεί που θέλουμε δεν σπάμε τον καρπό. Γιατί δεν μου το είπαν στο σχολείο, να μου γλυτώσουν χρόνια ενοχής ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα;


----------



## SBE (Aug 7, 2012)

Πήρατε χαμπάρι ότι η γυμνάστρια Τσουσοβιτίνα είναι 37 ετών και αυτή ήταν η έκτη και τελευταία συμμετοχή της σε ολυμπιακούς;

Επίσης, δεν είναι όλοι ενθουσιασμένοι με το πνεύμα των αγώνων.


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 7, 2012)

SBE said:


> Πήρατε χαμπάρι ότι η γυμνάστρια Τσουσοβιτίνα είναι 37 ετών και αυτή ήταν η έκτη και τελευταία συμμετοχή της σε ολυμπιακούς;
> 
> Επίσης, δεν είναι όλοι ενθουσιασμένοι με το πνεύμα των αγώνων.



Φαντάζομαι Τσουσ*α*β*ί*τινα. [σόρρυ για τον αφόρητο σχολαστικισμό :) ]. Σοβιετική, Ουζμπέκα λόγω τόπου γέννησης και διαμονής (παρότι Ρωσίδα από άποψη εθνοτικής καταγωγής) και Γερμανίδα (από επιλογή και για λόγους υπεράνω πάσης κριτικής).


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 7, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ίσως τις τρεις πιο αδύνατες Κινέζες, 80 κιλά σύνολο, για δύο δευτερόλεπτα, και μετά μια βδομάδα στο νοσοκομείο.



Βρε, πώς γίνεται να ζυγίζουν 80 κιλά τρεις αθλήτριες; Η πιο ελαφριά αθλήτρια, απ' ό,τι βλέπω, είναι η Asuka Teramoto που ζυγίζει 30 κιλά. Άντε, 3 Ασούκες ίσον 90 κιλά. Ίσα που μπορώ να σηκώσω από το έδαφος τόσα κιλά.


----------



## SBE (Aug 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Βρε, πώς γίνεται να ζυγίζουν 80 κιλά τρεις αθλήτριες; Η πιο ελαφριά αθλήτρια, απ' ό,τι βλέπω, είναι η Asuka Teramoto που ζυγίζει 30 κιλά. Άντε, 3 Ασούκες ίσον 90 κιλά. Ίσα που μπορώ να σηκώσω από το έδαφος τόσα κιλά.


Ε, εντάξει υπερβάλλω. Αλλά, άμα είναι καλά πακεταρισμένα; Δηλαδή δεν σου έχει έρθει ποτέ να σηκώσεις κανέναν φίλο σου για να δεις αν μπορείς; Δε λέω να τον κουβαλήσεις σαν αρνί για σούβλα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 7, 2012)

Rogerios, δεν τα πάω καλά με τα ονόματα αυτά. 
Άλλες απορίες μια που λέγαμε για τους ντοπαρισμένους: ο νικητής των 400 εμπόδια είναι 34 ετών, Φελίξ Σάντσες, το 2000 στο Σίδνει αποκλείστηκε. Μετά, από το 2001 μέχρι το 2004 ήταν αήττητος σε 43 αγώνες, πήρε χρυσό στην Αθήνα, στο Πεκίνο δεν προκρίθηκε. Βέβαια στην τελετή έκλαιγε σα μικρό παιδί και ήταν πολύ συμπαθής. 
Εντωμεταξύ η σφαιροβόλος ολυμπιονίκης Οστάπτσουκ, είμαστε σίγουροι ότι δεν έχει κανέναν αδερφό και αυτός κάνει τις βολές και αυτή δίνει τα δείγματα στη WADA;

Κάτι που βρήκα για τα 100 μέτρα και μ'άρεσε

Αύριο θα είμαι στο Ολυμπιακό Πάρκο όλη μέρα, οπότε μην περιμένετε σχόλια μέχρι πολύ αργά το βράδυ. Άντε, τρεις ώρες ύπνος μου έμεινε...


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 7, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ε, εντάξει υπερβάλλω. Αλλα΄, αμα είναι καλά πακεταρισμένα; Δηλαδη δεν σου έχει ερθει ποτέ να σηκώσεις κανέναν φίλο σου για να δεις αν μπορείς; Δε λεω να τον κουβαλήσεις σαν αρνί για σούβλα.



Ε, αυτό λέμε. 90 κιλά ίσα που σηκώνω μερικούς πόντους (είμαι 67, παρεμπιπτόντως).


----------



## Palavra (Aug 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Υπάρχουν αθλήματα που δεν μετράει ιδιαίτερα η ντόπα. Ας πούμε, τι είδους ντόπα θα βοηθούσε στην συγχρονισμένη κατάδυση;





Hellegennes said:


> Η διάπλαση του σώματος δεν κάνει τίποτα ιδιαίτερο στην συγχρονισμένη κατάδυση. Οκέι, κάποιος τελείως αγύμναστος δεν μπορεί να κάνει συγχρονισμένη κατάδυση, αλλά η προπόνηση ήδη σού χτίζει το σώμα που χρειάζεσαι. Επιπλέον μυς δεν θα σε βοηθήσουν στην τεχνική.



[warning: rant to follow]ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Αυτό που μιλάμε για κάτι και η μόνη μας επαφή με αυτό είναι που το βλέπουμε στην τηλεόραση, ή μια φορά που βουτήξαμε από τον ψηλότερο βατήρα στο κολυμβητήριο, χωρίς να έχουμε ιδέα περί πράξης, πολύ μου τη δίνει! Ξέρεις πόση πολλή προπόνηση κάνουν οι αθλητές του υγρού στίβου; Ξέρεις, εκείνοι οι τρελοί που ξυπνάνε πέντε η ώρα το πρωί για την πρώτη προπόνηση της μέρας κάθε μέρα; Που μετά πάνε γυμναστήριο, και μετά ξανά πισίνα; *6 μέρες τη βδομάδα; *Ξέρεις; Ξέρεις πόση αντοχή πρέπει να έχεις, για παράδειγμα; Είναι δυνατόν να μη βοηθάει η ντόπα;[/end of rant]




(Με συγχωρείτε. Δεν έχω πάει και διακοπές ακόμα :inno:)


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ε, αυτό λέμε. 90 κιλά ίσα που σηκώνω μερικούς πόντους (είμαι 67, παρεμπιπτόντως).


Πάντως υπάρχει το σήκωμα του τραυματιοφορέα (δική μου ονομασία) όπου σκύβεις και ρίχνεις τον άλλο στην πλάτη σου. Έχω άνετα σηκώσει 90 κιλά έτσι (όταν ήμουν 10 χρόνια νεότερος και 85 κιλά). Κάνει ωστόσο ζημιά στη σπονδυλική στήλη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 7, 2012)

Palavra said:


> [warning: rant to follow]ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Αυτό που μιλάμε για κάτι και η μόνη μας επαφή με αυτό είναι που το βλέπουμε στην τηλεόραση, ή μια φορά που βουτήξαμε από τον ψηλότερο βατήρα στο κολυμβητήριο, χωρίς να έχουμε ιδέα περί πράξης, πολύ μου τη δίνει! Ξέρεις πόση πολλή προπόνηση κάνουν οι αθλητές του υγρού στίβου; Ξέρεις, εκείνοι οι τρελοί που ξυπνάνε πέντε η ώρα το πρωί για την πρώτη προπόνηση της μέρας κάθε μέρα; Που μετά πάνε γυμναστήριο, και μετά ξανά πισίνα; *6 μέρες τη βδομάδα; *Ξέρεις; Ξέρεις πόση αντοχή πρέπει να έχεις, για παράδειγμα; Είναι δυνατόν να μη βοηθάει η ντόπα;[/end of rant]
> 
> View attachment 2899
> 
> (Με συγχωρείτε. Δεν έχω πάει και διακοπές ακόμα :inno:)



Μα βρε αγάπη, ποιος νοιάζεται τι παίρνεις για να αντέχεις τις προπονήσεις σου; Σημασία έχει τι κάνεις στους αγώνες. Και εκεί δεν υπάρχει κάτι να σε βοηθήσει.



nickel said:


> Πάντως υπάρχει το σήκωμα του τραυματιοφορέα (δική μου ονομασία) όπου σκύβεις και ρίχνεις τον άλλο στην πλάτη σου. Έχω άνετα σηκώσει 90 κιλά έτσι (όταν ήμουν 10 χρόνια νεότερος και 85 κιλά). Κάνει ωστόσο ζημιά στη σπονδυλική στήλη.



Πράγματι, αλλά έτσι δεν τον σηκώνεις με τα χέρια, που είναι η έννοια της άρσης βαρών. Δεν πρόκειται καν για μυϊκή άρση, αλλά για οστεϊκή στήριξη.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Μα βρε αγάπη, ποιος νοιάζεται τι παίρνεις για να αντέχεις τις προπονήσεις σου; Σημασία έχει τι κάνεις στους αγώνες. Και εκεί δεν υπάρχει κάτι να σε βοηθήσει.


Στους οποίους αγώνες φτάνεις με αυτόματη ανάφλεξη;  Πάντα υπάρχει κάτι χημικό που μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει, είτε να σε κάνει να πηδάς πιο ψηλά, είτε να αντέχεις την κούραση, είτε να αυξήσεις τη μυική μάζα, είτε, είτε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 7, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Στους οποίους αγώνες φτάνεις με αυτόματη ανάφλεξη;  Πάντα υπάρχει κάτι χημικό που μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει, είτε να σε κάνει να πηδάς πιο ψηλά, είτε να αντέχεις την κούραση, είτε να αυξήσεις τη μυική μάζα, είτε, είτε.



Αυτό που μου λες ξέρεις πώς μού ακούγεται; Σαν να θεωρείται το ίδιο το να πίνεις καφέ για να αντέξεις το ξενύχτι για το διάβασμα εξετάσεων, με το να αντιγράψεις. Το να αντέχεις την κούραση δεν σου χαρίζει μετάλλιο. Στην συγχρονισμένη κατάδυση αυτό που θα σου δώσει μετάλλιο είναι ο συγχρονισμός και το πρόγραμμα, που είναι και τα δυο τελείως άσχετα με οποιαδήποτε κλεψιά. Ούτε οι έξτρα μυς θα σου δώσουν μετάλλιο ούτε ντόπα για να αντέχεις στην κούραση. Δεν είναι αγώνας αντοχής.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 7, 2012)

Δεν συνειδητοποιείς ότι για να εκτελέσεις ένα οποιοδήποτε πρόγραμμα ακριβείας χρειάζεται τόσο σωματική αντοχή όσο και πολλή προπόνηση, πέρα από ταλέντο. Πώς το εκτελείς το πρόγραμμα; Πώς επιτυγχάνεις το συγχρονισμό; Με την επιφοίτηση του Αγίου Πνεύματος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτό που μου λες ξέρεις πώς μού ακούγεται; Σαν να θεωρείται το ίδιο το να πίνεις καφέ για να αντέξεις το ξενύχτι για το διάβασμα εξετάσεων, με το να αντιγράψεις. Το να αντέχεις την κούραση δεν σου χαρίζει μετάλλιο. Στην συγχρονισμένη κατάδυση αυτό που θα σου δώσει μετάλλιο είναι ο συγχρονισμός και το πρόγραμμα, που είναι και τα δυο τελείως άσχετα με οποιαδήποτε κλεψιά. Ούτε οι έξτρα μυς θα σου δώσουν μετάλλιο ούτε ντόπα για να αντέχεις στην κούραση. Δεν είναι αγώνας αντοχής.



Βρε Ελληγενή μου...

Άσε, να δοκιμάσω μια από τις κοινόχρηστες εικόνες και να το πω με χίλιες λέξεις:






Ούτε στην προπόνηση επιτρέπονται οι ντόπες. Πουθενά, ποτέ, για κανέναν λόγο!


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 7, 2012)

Χαίρω πολύ, Χαιρόπουλος. Αλλά αυτά είναι μπούρδες των αθλητικών οργανισμών. Δεν είναι το ίδιο το να φτιάχνεις αφύσικο σώμα και να μπουστάρεις τον οργανισμό σου για τον αγώνα, με το να παίρνεις κάτι που θα σε βοηθήσει να αντέξεις την προπόνηση. Κι αν στ' αλήθεια ήθελαν η WADA και η ΔΟΕ να εξαλειφθεί η ντόπα, θα καταργούσαν την επαγγελματική συμμετοχή, ειδικά στον στίβο, που ό,τι και να λένε, δεν υπάρχει ούτε μία πιθανότητα στις 10^100 να συμμετέχει έστω κι ένας αντοπάριστος αθλητής που να πλασάρεται σε πρώτες θέσεις. Δίνω πιθανότητα μία στις 10^10 να μην ντοπάρονται κάποιοι απ' αυτούς που βγαίνουν τελευταίοι.



drsiebenmal said:


> Ούτε στην προπόνηση επιτρέπονται οι ντόπες. Πουθενά, ποτέ, για κανέναν λόγο!



Κάνεις λάθος. Υπάρχουν ουσίες που απαγορεύονται μόνο κατά την διάρκεια των αγώνων, άλλες που απαγορεύονται μόνο σε συγκεκριμένα αγωνίσματα και άλλες που απαγορεύονται παντού και πάντα. Μπορείς να δεις την λίστα της Wada


----------



## Palavra (Aug 7, 2012)

Ρε Ελληγενή, αυτά που λες τα έχεις διαπιστώσει από την πείρα σου στον πρωταθλητισμό; Είπαμε, ακόμα κι εσείς οι μεγαλοφυΐες καμιά φορά κάνετε λάθος, πώστολένε!


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> ...Δίνω πιθανότητα μία στις 10^10 να μην ντοπάρονται κάποιοι απ' αυτούς που βγαίνουν τελευταίοι.


Τώρα ποιον να πιστέψω εγώ, που δεν πολυασχολούμαι με τον αθλητισμό; Τις διαβεβαιώσεις για τους ελέγχους που μπορεί να μην τους πιάνουν όλους και να μην τους πιάνουν έγκαιρα, αλλά σου δίνουν την εντύπωση ότι διασφαλίζουν κάπως τα αθλήματα και τα ρεκόρ; Ή τη δική σου διαίσθηση και τις δικές σου πιθανότητες, που ωστόσο υπονομεύουν κάθε ελπίδα για λίγο καθαρό αθλητισμό;


Α, ναι, δεν το είχα δει. Υπάρχει κι αυτό το ενδεχόμενο:



Palavra said:


> ακόμα κι εσείς οι μεγαλοφυΐες καμιά φορά κάνετε λάθος, πώστολένε!


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 7, 2012)

SBE said:


> Εντωμεταξύ η σφαιροβόλος ολυμπιονίκης Οστάπτσουκ, είμαστε σίγουροι ότι δεν έχει κανέναν αδερφό και αυτός κάνει τις βολές και αυτή δίνει τα δείγματα στη WADA;...



Νατζέγια (λευκορ.) ή Ναντέζντα (ρωσ., Ελπίδα δηλαδή, η γλυκιά μου) *Α*σταπτσ*ού*κ :) :) :) . Τόση θηλυκότητα σπανίως βλέπει κανείς. :) Οπότε, η υπόθεσή σου μου φαίνεται λογική.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 7, 2012)

Ναι, υπάρχει κι αυτό το ενδεχόμενο, δεν το αρνούμαι. Ωστόσο υπάρχει και η φυσική και η βιολογία κι αυτές λένε άλλα, όπως το ότι δεν γίνεται μια γυναίκα, όσο κι αν αθλείται, να έχει μπράτσο μεγαλύτερο από το μπούτι μου.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 7, 2012)

Θυμάστε και περιπτώσεις όπως του Andreas Krieger, έτσι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 7, 2012)

Εγώ, που *είμαι* αρχαίος, θυμάμαι και τις φοβερές αδελφές Ταμάρα και Ιρίνα Πρες, γνωστές ειρωνικά και ως _The Press Brothers_...


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 7, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ, που *είμαι* αρχαίος, θυμάμαι και τις φοβερές αδελφές Ταμάρα και Ιρίνα Πρες, γνωστές ειρωνικά και ως _The Press Brothers_...



Έ, αυτές δεν τις πρόλαβα, θυμάμαι ωστόσο να μνημονεύουν άλλοι τον θρύλο τους! ;)


----------



## Alfie (Aug 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ναι, υπάρχει κι αυτό το ενδεχόμενο, δεν το αρνούμαι. Ωστόσο υπάρχει και η φυσική και η βιολογία κι αυτές λένε άλλα, όπως το ότι δεν γίνεται μια γυναίκα, όσο κι αν αθλείται, να έχει μπράτσο μεγαλύτερο από το μπούτι μου.



Εικάζοντας ότι είσαι παλαιστής σούμο αυτό μπορεί να ίσχυε ως τη στιγμή που ξεκίνησε επίσημα το σούμο γυναικών.:devil:

Εγώ πάντως ντοπάρομαι με διάφορα και κυρίως με κάποιες αναρτήσεις ώστε να διατηρώ σχετική επαφή με την πραγματικότητα πχ.

http://voices.yahoo.com/how-deal-people-think-they-know-everything-403961.html

Και όπως εξήγησα στον εγγονό μου ο μόνος λόγος που δεν συμμετέχω φέτος στους Ολυμπιακούς είναι γιατί κάνω αναγκαστικά ενέσεις ερυθροποιητίνης.

“Those who think they know it all have no way of finding out they don't..”
​ Leo Buscaglia


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2012)

Σε Ολυμπιακούς το έχουμε ξαναδεί αυτό;

Οι επτά [Καμερουνέζοι] αθλητές -πέντε πυγμάχοι, ένας κολυμβητής και μια παίκτρια ποδοσφαίρου- είναι ύποπτοι για αποχώρηση, προκειμένου να παραμείνουν στην Ευρώπη για οικονομικούς λόγους.
http://reviews.in.gr/sports/og2012/article/?aid=1231208429


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 7, 2012)

Alfie said:


> http://voices.yahoo.com/how-deal-people-think-they-know-everything-403961.html



Δεν πιάνει...


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Σε Ολυμπιακούς το έχουμε ξαναδεί αυτό;
> 
> Οι επτά [Καμερουνέζοι] αθλητές -πέντε πυγμάχοι, ένας κολυμβητής και μια παίκτρια ποδοσφαίρου- είναι ύποπτοι για αποχώρηση, προκειμένου να παραμείνουν στην Ευρώπη για οικονομικούς λόγους.
> http://reviews.in.gr/sports/og2012/article/?aid=1231208429



Αυτό το "είναι ύποπτοι για αποχώρηση, προκειμένου να παραμείνουν στην Ευρώπη για οικονομικούς λόγους" είναι γλωσσικά μνημειώδες! Προσκυνώ! :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 7, 2012)

Alfie said:


> Εγώ πάντως ντοπάρομαι με διάφορα και κυρίως με κάποιες αναρτήσεις ώστε να διατηρώ σχετική επαφή με την πραγματικότητα πχ.
> 
> http://voices.yahoo.com/how-deal-people-think-they-know-everything-403961.html



Λάθος εκτίμηση. Είμαι πολιτικός μηχανικός, με κατεύθυνση την μηχανική θραύσης. Μερικές φορές, η τάση μου να εφαρμόζω την λογική μηχανικής θραύσης, σπάει κι άλλα πράγματα. Δεν ευθύνομαι προσωπικά, είναι υποσυνείδητη λειτουργία, που, κατά Φρόιντ, σημαίνει ότι φταίει που μικρός γούσταρα την Λώρα από το Μικρό Σπίτι στο Λιβάδι.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Λάθος εκτίμηση. Είμαι πολιτικός μηχανικός, με κατεύθυνση την μηχανική θραύσης. Μερικές φορές, η τάση μου να εφαρμόζω την λογική μηχανικής θραύσης, σπάει κι άλλα πράγματα. Δεν ευθύνομαι προσωπικά, είναι υποσυνείδητη λειτουργία, που, κατά Φρόιντ, σημαίνει ότι φταίει που μικρός γούσταρα την Λώρα από το Μικρό Σπίτι στο Λιβάδι.


*Ασυνείδητη*, ασυνείδητε! :twit:


----------



## bernardina (Aug 7, 2012)

Palavra said:


> *Ασυνείδητη*, ασυνείδητε! :twit:



Ασυνείδητη ή ασύνειδη;


----------



## Palavra (Aug 7, 2012)

Θα σου πω μετά τις 7  Ασυνείδητη, λένε οι πηγές μου. Μήπως να προβληματιστώ; (Όπου να 'ναι θα 'ρθει ο Νίκελ να μας απειλήσει με μαζικές εκκαθαρίσεις μηνυμάτων )


----------



## StellaP (Aug 7, 2012)

Αυτή η υπερβολή του ροζ φούξια, στο πάτωμα, στους τοίχους και στους διαδρόμους στο χώρο που γίνονται τα αθλήματα της γυμναστικής μόνο εμένα ενοχλεί και μου θυμίζει τεράστιο κουκλόσπιτο για κοριτσάκια ; (Για να μην πω κάτι άλλο και δεν κάνει αφού είμαστε σε αξιοπρεπές φόρουμ). Και αυτό το μωβ που κυριαρχεί παντού- με κάποιες πινελιές πορτοκαλί- και στο ολυμπιακό στάδιο μόνο σε μένα φαίνεται κουραστικό και κακόγουστο;
Την πρώτη φορά που είδα το βάθρο στο κολυμβητήριο μου θύμισε φέρετρο πολυτελείας ντυμένο με μωβ σατέν.
Δεν έχω διαβάσει πουθενά σχόλιο, καλό ή κακό, για την επιλογή αυτού του χρώματος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 7, 2012)

StellaP said:


> Αυτή η υπερβολή του ροζ φούξια, στο πάτωμα, στους τοίχους και στους διαδρόμους στο χώρο που γίνοται τα αθλήματα της γυμναστικής μόνο εμένα ενοχλεί και μου θυμίζει τεράστιο κουκλόσπιτο για κοριτσάκια ;



Έναν καιρό, περίπου έναν αιώνα πριν, ήταν πιο κυρίαρχη η τάση να φοράνε ροζ τα αγοράκια και μπλε τα κοριτσάκια, υποτίθεται γιατί το ροζ είναι το χρώμα του ωμού κρέατος και άρα δείχνει μπρουτάλ, ενώ το γαλάζιο είναι ντελικάτο κι απαλό χρώμα.


----------



## Alfie (Aug 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Έναν καιρό, περίπου έναν αιώνα πριν, ήταν πιο κυρίαρχη η τάση να φοράνε ροζ τα αγοράκια και μπλε τα κοριτσάκια, υποτίθεται γιατί το ροζ είναι το χρώμα του ωμού κρέατος και άρα δείχνει μπρουτάλ, ενώ το γαλάζιο είναι ντελικάτο κι απαλό χρώμα.



Και έτσι επιστρέφουμε στον Φρόυντ (για τον οποίο ο σπάστης έχει τη χείριστη γνώμη -κι ας τον επικαλείται για ελαφρυντικό όποτε τον βολεύει:devil:)

Μήπως υπάρχει κρίση ταυτότητας δεδομένου ότι στα δικά μου τα χρόνια το ροζ ήταν για τα κορίτσια και το μπλέ για τα αγόρια;

Υπόσχομαι τελευταία φορά που υποκύπτω...:blush:


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 7, 2012)

Palavra said:


> *Ασυνείδητη*, ασυνείδητε! :twit:



Κάτι έχει πάρει το αφτί μου. Αλλά η σωστή λέξη είναι "υποσυνείδητη", γιατί δεν υπάρχει κάτι που το μυαλό κάνει μη συνειδητά. Απλά υπάρχουν αυτόματες λειτουργίες και μη αυτόματες. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ούτε ότι γίνεται μη αντιληπτό ούτε ότι υπάρχουν μνήμες μη προσβάσιμες. Δεν υπάρχει μέρος στο μυαλό που να βρίσκεται κάποιο "ασυνείδητο".



Alfie said:


> Και έτσι επιστρέφουτμε στον Φρόυντ (για τον οποίο ο σπάστης έχει τη χείριστη γνώμη -κι ας τον επικαλείται για ελαφρυντικό όποτε τον βολεύει:devil:)



Δεν τον επικαλούμαι, σαρκάζω. Ωστόσο το αληθινό ερώτημα είναι άλλο: Φρόυντ ή Φρόιντ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 7, 2012)

Ροζ τα κοριτσάκια, μπλε τα αγοράκια, τι μου θυμίζει; Α, ναι, την πιο κιτς ολυμπιακή ομάδα:


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2012)

Στα μνημειώδη θα βάλω και τις «κυρίες της κρίσης» με τις οποίες, σύμφωνα με την αφηγήτρια, είχε παράπονα ο κόσμος. Δύσκολο το «κρίτριες», αλλά κι αυτή η κρίση να μας ακολουθεί παντού...

Κατά τ' άλλα, καλά τα πάτε με τη σκυβαλοδρομία... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 7, 2012)

Φυσικά, κανείς δεν έχει πρόβλημα με τις ανταποκρίτριες...

Όμως, ακόμη και όποιος λέει δικαστίνα είναι δύσκολο να πει κριτίνα, ένα φωνήεν απόσταση είναι όλο κι όλο...


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 7, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Φυσικά, κανείς δεν έχει πρόβλημα με τις ανταποκρίτριες...



Μερικοί έχουν πρόβλημα με τις υποκρίτριες, όχι όμως γλωσσικό.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Κάτι έχει πάρει το αφτί μου. Αλλά η σωστή λέξη είναι "υποσυνείδητη", γιατί δεν υπάρχει κάτι που το μυαλό κάνει μη συνειδητά. Απλά υπάρχουν αυτόματες λειτουργίες και μη αυτόματες. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ούτε ότι γίνεται μη αντιληπτό ούτε ότι υπάρχουν μνήμες μη προσβάσιμες. Δεν υπάρχει μέρος στο μυαλό που να βρίσκεται κάποιο "ασυνείδητο".



Δεν ξέρω τι λες εσύ, ο Φρόιντ πάντως μιλάει για «ασυνείδητο».


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 7, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Δεν ξέρω τι λες εσύ, ο Φρόιντ πάντως μιλάει για «ασυνείδητο».



Το ίδιο λέμε. Ο Φρόιντ μιλ*ούσε* για ασυνείδητο, επειδή δεν ήξερε πού του πάν' τα τέσσερα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 8, 2012)

Είμαι πτώμα από το Ολυμπιακό χωριό οπότε συνοπτικά: 
Τις αδερφές Πρες δεν τις είχα καν ακουστά, είσαστε πολύ παλιοί, παιδιά (ή μήπως έπρεπε να πω "σεβάσμιοι γέροντες"; )
Αυτό από το in.gr είναι κακή μετάφραση της κακής διατύπωση του yahoo news: The seven - five boxers, a swimmer and a footballer - are suspected of having left to stay in Europe for economic reasons.

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Ελληγενή ότι για μερικά αθλήματα η ντόπα δε βοηθάει. Καλή φυσική κατάσταση κλπ μπορεί να έχει κανείς με τις παραδοσιακές μεθόδους, χωρίς βοήθεια. Στις καταδύσεις, καλό είναι να έχει κανείς καλούς κοιλιακούς, π.χ. (και γενικότερα, αλλά ας περιοριστούμε στους κοιλιακούς για το παράδειγμα). Κι όταν οι κοιλιακοί είναι επιπέδου διεθνούς αθλητή, το να αποκτήσει κανείς κοιλιακούς ντοπαρισμένου διεθνούς αθλητή δεν βοηθάει περισσότερο. 

Αυτά για την ώρα, με έκαψε ο ήλιος κι ο αέρας σήμερα στο Ολυμπιακό Πάρκο παρόλο που είχε φριχτή συννεφιά και τώρα περιμένω πώς και πώς να αναπαύσω το καμένο πρόσωπο στο κρύο μαξιλάρι.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 8, 2012)

Για την SBE, να μην παραπονιέται: Λονδίνο 2012 - Οι ωραιότεροι αθλητές (Ωραία χώρα, βρε παιδί μου, αυτή η Νορβηγία...)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 8, 2012)

Αυτοί είναι οι ωραιότεροι; Είσαι σίγουρη;


----------



## Palavra (Aug 8, 2012)

Γενικώς, δεν είμαι σίγουρη για τίποτα. Αναγνωρίζω όμως ότι είναι μια καλή αρχή


----------



## SBE (Aug 8, 2012)

Χτες έτρεχε στα προκριματικά των 200 μέτρων ένας Νορβηγός Μασάι. Δηλαδή κατάμαυρος, πανύψηλος και κοκκαλιάρης. 

Πολύ μου άρεσε ο Γερμανός σφαιροβόλος που έσκισε τη μπλούζα του και πήδαγε τα εμπόδια. Αυτός το φχαριστηθηκε. 

Επειδή ετοιμάζομαι για τη δεύτερη μέρα στο Ολυμπιακό Πάρκο και δεε εχω χρόνο, να πω στα σύντομα:
Στίβο έχω δει δυο φορές στη ζωή μου, μία στην Αθήνα και μία χτες. Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις προκριματικά, πρωί. Χτες μάλιστα είχα καλές θέσεις, δίπλα στους δημοσιογράφους, κοντά στο τέρμα, που περίμεναν οι κάμερες κλπκλπ. 
Ο κόσμος χτες ζητωκραύγαζε τους Άγγλους αθλητές και τον Μπολτ και τον άλλο τον συμπατριώτη του τον Ιβάν, πώς τον λένε, λες και ήρθε ο θεός. Και χλιαρά τους άλλους, ανάλογα με το πόσο τους εμψύχωνε ο κονφερασιέ (πώς αλλιώς να τον πω; παρουσιαστή; ), και υπήρχαν και περιπτώσεις που ο αθλητής ζητούσε από το κοινό να του χτυπάει ρυθμικά και εκεί που καθόμουνα αισθανόμουν την ανάγκη να σηκώνομαι όρθια, να χτυπάω παλαμάκια και να φωνάζω "όρμα Ουρουγουανέ που δεν ξέρω το όνομά σου", και γενικώς να γίνομαι ψιλο-νούμερο και να πονάνε και τα χέρια, γιατί με ενοχλούσε που όλοι γύρω μου ήταν αδιάφοροι. 
Στο αντίστοιχο στην Αθήνα το 2004 αυτό που γινόταν με τους Άγγλους αθλητές γινόταν με όλους και στους Έλληνες αθλητές νόμιζες ότι θα σου έρθει το στέγαστρο στο κεφάλι. Το μισό χρόνο καθίσαμε, τον υπόλοιπο είχαμε κάθε τρεις και λίγο να σηκωνόμαστε απάνω με τα χέρια ψηλά και όλα τα σχετικά (πώς το λένε ελληνιστί το mexican wave; ). Μια- δυο φορές που είχαν βγει οι φίρμες των 100 μέτρων είχε μικρή καθυστέρηση να καταλαγιάσει το πλήθος για την εκκίνηση. Και είχε πει μια κυρία με παιδάκια δίπλα μας "τώρα ξέρω γιατί ο κόσμος πάει γήπεδο". Και στην Αθήνα εγώ ήμουνα μάλλον χλιαρή.
Μου έλεγε το παιδί που ήμασταν μαζί χτες ότι έτσι είναι οι Άγγλοι (είναι μισός Άγγλος). Δεν είναι δηλαδή εκδηλωτικοί. Μα στο ποδόσφαιρο δεν θα έλεγα ότι δεν τους έχω δει εκδηλωτικούς υπέρ της Άρσεναλ ή της Τότεναμ. Επιπλέον, η ιεραρχία είναι εμφανέστατα η εξής:
α. Αγγλοι (φυσιολογικό και αναμενόμενο)
β. Διεθνείς φίρμες όπως ο Μπολτ
γ. Αμερικανοί
δ. Αυστραλοί
ε. Παγκόσμιοι πρωταθλητές κλπ άλλων χωρών
στ. Εντυπωσιακές εμφανίσεις
ζ. Άλλες χώρες με βάση την εικόνα τους προς τα έξω. Οι φτωχές χώρες π.χ. αγνοούνται πλήρως, οι Γάλλοι αντιμετωπίζονται ψυχρά (ειδικά τώρα, που έχουν υποβάλλει ένα σωρό ενστάσεις σε αγώνες που θεωρούν ότι αδικήθηκαν υπέρ των Άγγλων κι έχει γίνει ζήτημα, γιατί τόλμησαν να υπονοήσουν ότι οι Άγγλοι είναι ντοπαρισμένοι κι έχουν τη διαιτησία με το μέρος τους).

Πάω για το ΒΜΧ, οι αναλύσεις μετά...


----------



## Palavra (Aug 8, 2012)

SBE said:


> (πως το λένε ελληνιστί το mexican wave; )


Κύμα, νομίζω.


----------



## SBE (Aug 8, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Για την SBE, να μην παραπονιέται: Λονδίνο 2012 - Οι ωραιότεροι αθλητές (Ωραία χώρα, βρε παιδί μου, αυτή η Νορβηγία...)



Είναι ρατσιστικό άμα πω ότι όλοι οι μαύροι της λίστας είναι σαν τέρατα;

Χτες στο τριπλούν το πρωί ήταν ένας Ιταλός ο οποίος ήταν ωραίος άντρας. Δεν θυμάμαι όνομα, αλλά εκτός από το ωραίο πρόσωπο που το είδα στη γιγαντοοθόνη μετά που ήταν σχετικά κοντά και έδινε συνέντευξη φαινόταν ότι ο άνθρωπος ήταν και ψηλός και κορμάρα. Παράγγειλα να μου τυλίξουν δύο για το σπίτι. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, τον Κόμπε Μπραιαντ δεν τον ήξερα μέχρι τον περασμένο μήνα. Χτες ενώ περνούσα κοντά στις εγκαταστάσεις του NBC, ακούω κάτι αμερικανούς να τσιρίζουν "Κόμπι, κοίτα προς τα δω", γυρίζω και βλέπω πάνω από ένα φράχτη δυο μέτρα, ένα κεφάλι και δυο χέρια είκοσι χιλιόμετρα να χαιρετάνε τα πλήθη. 
Απορία: έχουμε μαύρους δρομείς; Χτες στα προκριματικά πέρασε ένας Έλληνας ονόματι ντοκο-κάτι, ελληνικότατο επίθετο, μου φάνηκε πολύ πολύ ηλιοκαμένος. Μήπως ήταν απλώς μαύρισμα; Δεν του έχουν πει ότι η μελανίνη δεν επηρεάζει την ταχύτητα; Γιατί δεν πήγαμε κατευθείαν στην Κένυα να κάνουμε εισαγωγές και μένουμε στα ημίμετρα;


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 8, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Κύμα, νομίζω.



Εγώ νομίζω πως το λέμε όλα (γένους θηλ.).


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 8, 2012)

SBE said:


> Είναι ρατσιστικό άμα πω ότι όλοι οι μαύροι της λίστας είναι σαν τέρατα;



Και ναι και όχι. Όχι, γιατί σχεδόν όλοι στην λίστα είναι ψιλοτέρατα. Ναι, γιατί αναλογικά έχει 2-3 φυσιολογικούς μαύρους ενώ λευκούς έχει επίσης 2-3 και είναι περισσότεροι. Π.χ. δεν γίνεται ο Φελπς να είναι σε λίστα έστω με φυσιολογικούς ανθρώπους, πόσο μάλλον σε λίστα με τους πιο σέξυ.


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 8, 2012)

SBE ποιον διάλεξες να στείλουμε το σωστό πακέτο; Τον νεαρότερο Ντανιέλε Γκρέκο ή τον πιο σιτεμένο Φαμπρίτσιο Ντονάτο (αν είχε μικρότερα αυτιά θα στοιχημάτιζα σ' αυτόν); :) :) :)

Χωρίς πλάκα τώρα, μερσί για τις ωραίες ανταποκρίσεις που μας βάζουν στο κλίμα των αγώνων και μας βοηθούν να αναπλάσουμε κάπως όλα αυτά που δεν μπορούμε να δούμε από την οθόνη της τηλεόρασης.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 8, 2012)

SBE said:


> Χτες στο τριπλούν το πρωί ήταν ένας Ιταλός ο οποίος ήταν ωραίος άντρας. Δεν θυμάμαι όνομα, αλλά εκτός από το ωραίο πρόσωπο που το είδα στη γιγαντοοθόνη μετά που ήταν σχετικά κοντά και έδινε συνέντευξη φαινόταν ότι ο άνθρωπος ήταν και ψηλός και κορμάρα. Παράγγειλα να μου τυλίξουν δύο για το σπίτι.


Έχει και κάτι Ιταλούς η παρουσίαση, για όλα τα γούστα πράμα ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 8, 2012)

SBE said:


> Απορία: έχουμε μαύρους δρομείς; Χτες στα προκριματικά πέρασε ένας Έλληνας ονόματι ντοκο-κάτι, ελληνικότατο επίθετο, μου φάνηκε πολύ πολύ ηλιοκαμένος. Μήπως ήταν απλώς μαύρισμα; Δεν του έχουν πει ότι η μελανίνη δεν επηρεάζει την ταχύτητα; Γιατί δεν πήγαμε κατευθείαν στην Κένυα να κάνουμε εισαγωγές και μένουμε στα ημίμετρα;


Λες για τον Κώστα Δουβαλίδη. (Λίγο με μπερδεύει η αναφορά στον _his American father from Atlanta_, που υπάρχει στην αγγλική γουίκη. Αλλά δεν βαριέσαι, ως γνωστόν οι Άτλαντες ήταν δικά μας παιδιά.)

Και συν ένα ευχαριστώ κι από μένα για τις ανταποκρίσεις...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 8, 2012)

nickel said:


> Άσχετο, για τους φίλαθλους κυρίους: A must *Λονδίνο 2012 - Οι ωραιότερες αθλήτριες*


Πολύ ουσιαστικότερο πρόβλημα: Παραλείπει την *Leryn Franco*!


----------



## Palavra (Aug 8, 2012)

Και μια συγκινητική στιγμή από προχθές: Kirani James swaps numbers with Oscar Pistorius after 400 meters semifinal.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 8, 2012)

StellaP said:


> Αυτή η υπερβολή του ροζ φούξια, στο πάτωμα, στους τοίχους και στους διαδρόμους στο χώρο που γίνονται τα αθλήματα της γυμναστικής μόνο εμένα ενοχλεί και μου θυμίζει τεράστιο κουκλόσπιτο για κοριτσάκια ; (Για να μην πω κάτι άλλο και δεν κάνει αφού είμαστε σε αξιοπρεπές φόρουμ). Και αυτό το μωβ που κυριαρχεί παντού- με κάποιες πινελιές πορτοκαλί- και στο ολυμπιακό στάδιο μόνο σε μένα φαίνεται κουραστικό και κακόγουστο;
> Την πρώτη φορά που είδα το βάθρο στο κολυμβητήριο μου θύμισε φέρετρο πολυτελείας ντυμένο με μωβ σατέν.
> Δεν έχω διαβάσει πουθενά σχόλιο, καλό ή κακό, για την επιλογή αυτού του χρώματος.


Είναι το επίσημο χρώμα όλης αυτής της Ολυμπιάδας. Δεν είναι μόνο στο γήπεδο της γυμναστικής, είναι ακόμα και στο μπάσκετ.
http://ca.sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ol...-slam-london-olympic-logo-193526099--oly.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 8, 2012)

Τα επίσημα χρώματα είναι τέσσερα (γουίκη).


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 8, 2012)

*Την τύφλα μου, ρε...*

Προκριματικός ακοντισμού. Όριο πρόκρισης τα 82 μέτρα. Ο Έλληνας αθλητής (Λεμπέσης) έχει ρίξει μια καλή πρώτη βολή, κοντά στο όριο (λίγο πάνω από τα 81 μέτρα). Φτάνει η ώρα της δεύτερης προσπάθειάς του. Επισημαίνεται ότι στον αγωνιστικό χώρο υπάρχουν, ΟΠΩΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ, γραμμές που δείχνουν τα 80, 85, 90 μέτρα κ.ο.κ. κι επιπλέον μια κίτρινη που δείχνει ακριβώς το όριο πρόκρισης. Η βολή του Έλληνα μοιάζει καλή και τελικά το ακόντιο καρφώνεται πέρα από την κίτρινη γραμμή. Σχόλιο εκφωνητή: "Για να δούμε. Δεν δείχνει ευχαριστημένος ο πρωταθλητής μας. Να δούμε", όλα αυτά σε τόνο οριστικής κι αμετάκλητης απογοήτευσης.

Κι αναρωτιέμαι, βλέπει διαφορετική εικόνα ο καλός εκφωνητής μας ώστε να μην μπορεί να δει το προφανές και στοιχειώδες που είδαν τα στραβά μάτια ενός τηλεθεατή. Αδυνατεί να καταλάβει κάτι το τόσο εύκολο, όπως το αν το ακόντιο καρφώθηκε πέρα από το όριο πρόκρισης; Έλεος πια... :devil:


----------



## SBE (Aug 9, 2012)

Oι στολές των εθελοντών δεν μου φαίνονται αντιαισθητικές. Δεν έχουν τα χρώματα των αγώνων αλλά έχουν ενδιαφέρουσες λεπτομέρειες, όπως π.χ. τις μανσέτες, που είναι εμπνευσμένες από τις στρατιωτικές στολές. Μπορείτε να τις δείτε εδώ
Όσο για το φούξια, το έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει στις ταμπέλες στον υπόγειο και αλλού, και δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσο βοηθάει, γιατί οι άλλες ταμπέλλες είναι μπλε και το φούξια το βλέπεις εύκολα. Ξέρω πάντως ότι είναι πλαστικούρα 100%, ιδιαίτερα κακής ποιότητας. Αυτό από εθελοντή. 
Τα κύρια χρώματα των αγώνων, που τα βλέπεις παντού, είναι το τυρκουάζ και το ροζ, μια απόχρωση ανοιχτότερο από τα εθνικά χρώματα. Το σήμα είναι κυρίως σε πορτοκαλί και το πρασινάκι το έχω δει κυρίως σε καρφίτσες και σουβενίρ. Το γήπεδο του χόκεϊ δείχνει όντως αίσχος στην τηλεόραση με το μπλε χαλί, επειδή έχουμε συνηθίσει να είναι είτε πράσινος είτε πορτοκαλί ο αγωνιστικός χώρος. Κοιτάζοντας χόκεϊ σήμερα στη γιγαντοοθόνη του Ολυμπιακού Πάρκου, δίπλα στο γήπεδο (ηχητικά εφφέ στέρεο), όπου παιζόταν το Αργεντινή- ΜΒ 2-0, σκεφτόμουν ότι το παιχνίδι εφευρέθηκε από κάποιον που ήθελε να παίξει τένις και του είχε σπάσει η ρακέτα. Ξέρω, η Βίκι λέει ότι και οι ΑΗΠ κλπκλπ. 
Απόψε στην επιστροφή πρόσεξα ότι κάτω από τη γέφυρα που ενώνει το ολυμπιακό πάρκο με το εμπορικό κέντρο υπήρχε σύστημα υδάτινων λέξεων. Για περισσότερα εδώ. Δεν το είχα ξαναδεί και με εντυπωσίασε, παρόλο που λέει είναι τεχνολογία πενταετίας. 

ΥΓ Ρογέριε, μάλλον στα 110 εμπόδια ήταν ο Ιταλός, αλλά ο μόνος που έτρεξε χτες ήταν ο Αμπάτε που στις φωτό δείχνει μέτριος. Αυτό δείχνει πόσο αίσχος θα ήμουνα για μάρτυρας.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 9, 2012)

Άκουγα αυτόν τον εκφωνητή, δεν ξέρω καν το όνομά του, στα 200 μέτρα των γυναικών. Την ώρα που μας έδειχνε η κάμερα τις αθλήτριες, αυτός προσπαθούσε να πει για την καθεμία τι χρόνους έχει κάνει πρόσφατα και σε ποιους αγώνες έχει κερδίσει. Ήταν εκνευριστικός και συγχρόνως αξιολύπητος. Μόνο με κλειστό ήχο μπορείς τελικά να βλέπεις αυτούς τους αγώνες.


----------



## SBE (Aug 9, 2012)

Χτες πήγα και είδα για πρώτη φορά ΒΜΧ, προκριματικά, χρονομέτρηση. Σε πίστα δίπλα στο ποδηλατοδρόμιο, έξω. Καλές θέσεις και πάλι κοντά στο τέρμα (ευχαριστώ Τσεχία). Πολλοί αθλητές και αθλήτριες από τη νότια Αμερική. Και ξεκίνησαν με τις γυναίκες, όλα πήγαιναν καλά, πηδάγανε με το ποδήλατο τα βουναλάκια, ανεβοκατεβαίνανε κλπ και προς το τέλος γκρεμοτσακίζεται μία, τρέχουν κοντά οι νοσοκόμοι, η κοπέλλα σηκώνεται, ανεβαίνει στο ποδήλατο και φεύγει. Η πίσω ρόδα της κόλλησε στο ύψωμα και αντί να πάει πετώντας στο επόμενο έπεσε. Μας λέει ο παρουσιαστής "she was on fire before this happened". 
Περνάμε στους άντρες μετά από ένα μικρό διάλειμμα με ψυχαγωγία ποδηλάτες που έκαναν ακροβατικά. Ομολογουμένως, οι άντρες ήταν πιο γρήγοροι και έκαναν πιο πολλά εντυπωσιακά. Α, ξέχασα να πω ότι είχαν και μουσική. Την οποία είχαν επιλέξει οι αθλητές. Πολύ γέλιο προκάλεσε η επιλογή ενός αθλητή που ήταν κάτι που δεν το έχω ξανακούσει αλλά ξεκίναγε με χορωδία να άδει bicycle, bicycle, bicycle. Προς το τέλος έρχεται κάποιος μεγάλος πρωταθλητής, πήγαινε βολίδα κλπ και κοντά στο τέρμα... πέφτει, και το ποδήλατο εκσφενδονίζεται. Αυτός είχε τραυματιστεί σοβαρά, έτρεξαν κοντά του κλπ, βγάζει το κράνος και αρχίζουν να στάζουν αίματα κάτω. Τελικά σηκώθηκε κι έφυγε περπατώντας, με το κοινό να χειροκροτεί. Και λέει ο παρουσιαστής: he was on fire before this happened. Απ'ό,τι φαίνεται είναι επικίνδυνο να είναι κανείς on fire. 
Τι δεν μου άρεσε; Το κοινό. Εντελώς αδιάφοροι. Υποψιάζομαι ότι ήταν όλοι από αυτούς που δεν βρήκαν άλλο εισιτήριο. Το οποίο καταλαβαίνω, αλλά ρε γαμώτο, το αγόρασες το εισιτήριο και ήρθες. Δείξε ενθουσιασμό. Δίπλα μου ήταν ένας τύπος με δύο παιδάκια γύρω στα πέντε. Ενθουσιάστηκαν και κούναγαν σημαίες κλπ με τον ένα άγγλο αθλητή, όλη την υπόλοιπη ώρα ο τύπος έπαιζε με το κινητό του και τα παιδάκια πρόσεχαν μεν αλλά δεν τους έλεγε τίποτα.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, στη γιγαντοοθόνη έβλεπα ότι ο Γιόχαν με Υ Μπλέικ, ο νεαρός Τζαμαϊκανός δρομέας, έχει ραγάδες στους ώμους. Δεν ήξερα ότι αποκτάς ραγάδες στους ώμους, ειδικά σε αυτό το σημείο, αλλά φαντάζομαι αν αποκτήσεις απότομα ποντίκια, συμβαίνει. Πώς αποκτάς απότομα ποντίκια; Ας πούμε ότι τον έχουν πιάσει ντοπαρισμένο παλιότερα και είχε αποκλειστεί. 

Πέρα από αυτά, ήταν πολύ ωραία μέρα, είχε καλό καιρό, λιακάδα κλπ και το Ολυμπιακό Πάρκο ήταν φίσκα στον κόσμο. Κυρίως γιατί είχε τους ημιτελικούς των ομαδικών. Οι Ολλανδοί και οι Κροάτες είχαν κατέβει ομαδικά και ήταν ατμόσφαιρα γηπέδου μέσα και έξω από τα γήπεδα. 

Εντυπώσεις από το ολυμπιακό πάρκο όταν βρω περισσότερο χρόνο. Τώρα πάω από το σπίτι της Ιταλίας. Θα ήθελα να έβρισκα κι άλλα εισιτήρια, αλλά τώρα έχουν μείνει μόνο οι τελικοί, οπότε είναι ακριβά. Αλλά η ατμόσφαιρα ήταν πολύ καλή.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 9, 2012)

SBE said:


> Πώς αποκτάς απότομα ποντίκια; Ας πούμε ότι τον έχουν πιάσει ντοπαρισμένο παλιότερα και είχε αποκλειστεί.


Χαχα... Έτσι αποκτάς απότομα ποντίκια.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 9, 2012)

SBE said:


> Πολύ γέλιο προκάλεσε η επιλογή ενός αθλητή που ήταν κάτι που δεν το έχω ξανακούσει αλλά ξεκίναγε με χορωδία να άδει bicycle, bicycle, bicycle.



Μήπως ήταν αυτό;


----------



## JimAdams (Aug 9, 2012)

Για τον Δουβαλίδη, η γαλλική βίκη ξεκαθαρίζει το πράμα....

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konstadínos_Douvalídis


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 9, 2012)

Πόσο καραγκιόζηδες μπορεί να είναι οι της ΔΟΕ; Ανοίγω NET Live, να δω τίποτα και μού λέει ότι το webTV δεν αναμεταδίδει αγώνες γιατί προφανώς δεν χρησιμοποιούν μπισκότα για να δουν από ποια χώρα το άνοιξες και ως εκ τούτου δεν εκπέμπουν σε άλλες χώρες λόγω πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων. Μα την αλήθεια, έτσι μού έρχεται να τους κάνω μήνυση και να ζητήσω τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα των ΟΑ σαν γνήσιος απόγονος® των αρχαίων Ελλήνων™.


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> ...Μα την αλήθεια, έτσι μού έρχεται να τους κάνω μήνυση και να ζητήσω τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα των ΟΑ σαν γνήσιος απόγονος® των αρχαίων Ελλήνων™.



Κι αυτοί θα σου στείλουν μια μεγάλη επιστολή...
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11863-Το-μακρύτερο-γράμμα


----------



## SBE (Aug 10, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Μήπως ήταν αυτό;



Ναι, αλλά σε πιο μοντέρνα εκδοχή.


----------



## SBE (Aug 10, 2012)

JimAdams said:


> Για τον Δουβαλίδη, η γαλλική βίκη ξεκαθαρίζει το πράμα....


_Né d'une mère grecque dont il porte le nom_
A.Βλέπω στο ιντερνέτιο ότι ο πατέρας του ήταν αξιωματικός του αμερικανικού στρατού στη Δράμα.


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 10, 2012)

Και τερματοφυλακάρα και χάρμα οφθαλμών: Hope Solo rules!


----------



## nickel (Aug 10, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Ωραίο ποδοσφαιροπαιχνίδι στο https://www.google.co.uk/ (χωρίς τη Χόουπ Σόλο).


----------



## Zazula (Aug 10, 2012)

SBE said:


> Βλέπω στο ιντερνέτιο ότι ο πατέρας του ήταν αξιωματικός του αμερικανικού στρατού στη Δράμα.


Τι έχουν οι Αμερικάνοι στη Δράμα;


----------



## bernardina (Aug 10, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Τι έχουν οι Αμερικάνοι στη Δράμα;



Μήπως _αυτό;_:blink:


----------



## SBE (Aug 10, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω τι έχουν οι Αμερικανοί στη Δράμα τώρα, αλλά όταν ήμουνα εκεί κοντά είχαν εγκαταστάσεις. Και πιάναμε και τη Φωνή της Αμερικής καμπάνα. Δεν έπιανες τοπικό σταθμό χωρίς παράσιτα, αλλά μπορούσες να ακούσεις συλλαβιστή αντισοβιετική προπαγάνδα για όσους Βούλγαρους ήθελαν να μάθουν αγγλικά. Ήμασταν χρονικά μετά την περεστρόικα, δηλαδή φαντάσου στα βάθη του ψυχρού πολέμου τι άκουγες.


----------



## SBE (Aug 10, 2012)

Το Αφρικανικό Χωριό, το σπίτι των αγώνων για τις χώρες της αφρικανικής ομοσπονδίας ΟΕ, έκλεισε χτες πρόωρα γιατί οι προμηθευτές τους δεν είχαν πληρωθεί.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 10, 2012)

SBE said:


> Και πιάναμε και τη Φωνή της Αμερικής καμπάνα. Δεν έπιανες τοπικό σταθμό χωρίς παράσιτα, αλλά μπορούσες να ακούσεις συλλαβιστή αντισοβιετική προπαγάνδα για όσους Βούλγαρους ήθελαν να μάθουν αγγλικά. Ήμασταν χρονικά μετά την περεστρόικα, δηλαδή φαντάσου στα βάθη του ψυχρού πολέμου τι άκουγες.


Οι κεραίες της Φωνής της Αμερικής βρίσκονταν νοτίως της Ξάνθης.


----------



## SBE (Aug 10, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Οι κεραίες της Φωνής της Αμερικής βρίσκονταν νοτίως της Ξάνθης.



H Δράμα μια ώρα δρόμος.


----------



## SBE (Aug 10, 2012)

Έχω ένα παράπονο: θέλετε να σας λέω για τους αγώνες, αλλά εσείς δε μου λέτε πότε έχει ελληνικό ενδιαφέρον. Πού θα το μάθω ότι έχουμε αθλητές σε αγώνισμα; Ορίστε τώρα έχω κολλήσει στην τηλεόραση με το μαραθώνιο κολύμβησης. Είχα σκοπό να πάω στο πάρκο να ζητωκραυγάσω αλλά άργησα να ξεκινήσω και είπα δεν πειράζει, στην τηλεόραση, ενώ αν ήξερα ότι έχουμε και Έλληνα αθλητή και μάλιστα παγκόσμιο πρωταθλητή και σοβαρή υποψηφιότητα για μετάλλιο θα είχα τσακιστεί να πάω από το πρωί.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 10, 2012)

SBE said:


> H Δράμα μια ώρα δρόμος.


Και λιγότερο, αν ξέρεις τι κάνεις. (Και περνάει και μέσα απ' τ' αμπελοχώραφά μου. ) Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το σχόλιο. Δεν ήξερα ότι η Δράμα είχε αμερικάνικη βάση (τώρα το έμαθα), που έκλεισε μαζί με τις υπόλοιπες την πενταετία 1985-90. Ακόμη όμως δεν ξέρω τι είχαν εκεί. Η Φωνή της Αμερικής ήξερα από πριν ότι είχε τις κεραίες της στην Ξάνθη, γι' αυτό και το είπα — δεν υπονόησα ότι δεν ακουγόταν στην Δράμα!...


----------



## Palavra (Aug 10, 2012)

SBE said:


> Έχω ένα παράπονο: θέλετε να σας λέω για τους αγώνες, αλλά εσείς δε μου λέτε πότε έχει ελληνικό ενδιαφέρον. Πού θα το μάθω ότι έχουμε αθλητές σε αγώνισμα; Ορίστε τώρα έχω κολλήσει στην τηλεόραση με το μαραθώνιο κολύμβησης. Είχα σκοπό να πάω στο πάρκο να ζητωκραυγάσω αλλά άργησα να ξεκινήσω και είπα δεν πειράζει, στην τηλεόραση, ενώ αν ήξερα ότι έχουμε και Έλληνα αθλητή και μάλιστα παγκόσμιο πρωταθλητή και σοβαρή υποψηφιότητα για μετάλλιο θα είχα τσακιστεί να πάω από το πρωί.


Αν είσαι του ξύλου, αύριο το πρωί παίζει ο Αλέξανδρος Νικολαΐδης (που είχε πάρει ασημένιο το 2004) στα προκριματικά (και με Τούρκο, βλέπω, ωχωχωχ!). Ο τελικός είναι αύριο το βράδυ.


----------



## SBE (Aug 10, 2012)

Επιτέλους, έψαχνα κι εγώ να βρω πότε παίζει! 
Για το ταεκβοντό ξέρω μόνο ότι κλωτσιά στο κεφάλι είναι τρεις πόντοι. Αυτό μου το είπε προχτές ένας φίλος μισός Ταϊλανδός, που ασχολιόταν μικρός. Τα άλλα που μου είπε δεν τα θυμάμαι.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 10, 2012)

Μπορεί εσείς να κράζετε τους εκφωνητές, αλλά εγώ τους παρακολουθώ για διασκέδαση· το τι γέλιο έριξα τις προάλλες με την Ντανοΐ (_Danois_) δεν λέγεται. :laugh:


----------



## SBE (Aug 11, 2012)

Απόψε οι εκφωνητές του μπιμπισί ήταν όπως θα έπρεπε να είναι κάθε μέρα. Δηλαδή δεν έλεγαν βλακείες κατά των μη-Άγγλων αθλητών. Δεν τους υποτιμούσαν, δεν έκαναν άσχημα σχόλια όποτε έχανε ο δικός τους κλπ. Ίσως να οφείλεται στο ότι απόψε στο στίβο δεν είχε κανέναν βρετανό με ελπίδες. Ίσως να είναι κάτι άλλο: πρόσεξα παρόμοια ουδετερότητα το πρωί στη γυμναστική και στην μαραθωνοκολύμβηση. Και χτες σε μια φάση που μίλαγαν για ποδηλασία πέταξε η παρουσιάστρια ότι επειδή τα πήγανε τόσο καλά μία φορά δε σημαίνει ότι έπαψε να έχει ποδηλασία ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος. Αυτό το είπε την ώρα που έπλενα τα πιάτα και κόντεψα να σπάσω το πιάτο από το σοκ. 
Κι επειδή ξέρω λίγο το μπιμπισί, υποθέτω ότι υπήρξαν διαμαρτυρίες θεατών, τις οποίες στην αρχή τις έγραψαν κανονικά γιατί η υπεροψία είναι το εθνικό σπορ κι αν ήταν ολυμπιακό άθλημα θα είχαν όλα τα μετάλλια και το παγκόσμιο ρεκόρ. Οι διαμαρτυρίες πολλαπλασιάστηκαν όσο πέρναγαν οι μέρες κι έφτασαν στο αποκορύφωμα τη δεύτερη μέρα του στίβου, την Τρίτη (γιατί είδε περισσότερος κόσμος την πρώτη μέρα). Κάποιος διευθυντής άρχισε να ανησυχεί και ετοίμασε την εντολή για τους δημοσιογράφους, αλλά την κράτησε μια μέρα να δει τι θα γίνει. Την τρίτη μέρα του στίβου, Τετάρτη, οι διαμαρτυρίες είχαν γίνει κράξιμο, οπότε Πέμπτη πρωί πρωί δόθηκε η εντολή. 

Άλλο, για την Αλεξάνδρα, απόψε είχαν καλεσμένη για να σχολιάσει τα 1500 γυναικών την Ντέιμ Κέλι Χολμς, την ολυμπιονίκη της Αθήνας. Δεν τη γνώρισα στην αρχή γιατί έμοιαζε μια χαρά γυναίκα, ενώ στην Αθήνα ήταν ελαφρώς αγριόφατσα. Σκέφτηκα ότι έχει κάνει λίφτινγκ, είναι το βάψιμο και ο φωτισμός, αλλά τελικά μπορεί να είναι κάτι άλλο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 11, 2012)

Χτες πήγα στο περίπτερο της Ρωσίας, που είναι η επόμενη διοργανώτρια των χειμερινών ολυμπιακών (Σότσι 2014, αλλά ανήκει στην οικογένεια Μπολσόι, το προφέρανε όλοι Σάτσι). Δεν ξέρω αν οι Ρώσοι έχουν μανία με τις ξεναγήσεις, αλλά ενώ στα άλλα περίπτερα σε άφηναν να κάνεις ό,τι θες, εδώ μας έβαζαν μέσα σε μπουλούκια με ξεναγό. Ευτυχώς κιόλας, γιατί ο ξεναγός μας είπε πολύ χρήσιμα πράγματα για τη διοργάνωση και για την περιοχή. Το πιο ενδιαφέρον:
Το στάδιο που χτίζεται για τους αγώνες θα χρησιμοποιηθεί και στο παγκόσμιο κύπελλο του 2018, που θα γίνει στη Ρωσία, και οι πίστες θα προσαρμοστούν για να φιλοξενήσουν από το 2014 το Ρωσικό Γκραν Πρι της Φόρμουλας 1 (νέα αθλητική διοργάνωση). Είπε επίσης ότι το Σότσι, με 400Κ κατοίκους, έχει τέσσερα εκ. επισκέπτες το χρόνο. 
Αυτά για τους Ρώσους. Τις προάλλες έβλεπα ένα φιλμάκι στην τηλεόραση για την Κορέα και πως επωφελήθηκε η Σεούλ από τους ολυμπιακούς του '88, που έκλεινε λέγοντας ότι η επένδυση έβαλε την Κορέα στον αθλητικό χάρτη (για διοργανώσεις) με αποτέλεσμα να φιλοξενήσουν και το παγκόσμιο κύπελλο. 
Πάμε τώρα στο Λονδίνο. 
Πρώτα πρώτα, το Λονδίνο επωφελείται από το ότι μια περιοχή τρισάθλια φτιάχτηκε. Εκεί που είναι σήμερα το ολυμπιακό πάρκο (το οποίο επισήμως λέγεται Πάρκο Ελισάβετ της 2ης) ήταν κυριολεκτικά καμένη γη. Σε μια σχετική ταμπέλα στο πάρκο αναφέρει ότι η περιοχή ήταν βιομηχανική ζώνη το 19ο αιώνα, με αποτέλεσμα να έχει το χώμα μόλυβδο, αρσενικό κι όλα τα καλούδια. Αυτό το χώμα τώρα καθαρίστηκε με χημικές διεργασίες και ανακυκλώθηκε. Καθαρίσανε και το ποτάμι, στο οποίο ερχόταν για διακοπές το τέρας το Λοχ Νες και διάφορα μεταλλαγμένα είδη του ζωικού βασιλείου. Και γενικά, όταν θα ανοιχτεί στο κοινό θα είναι πολύ ωραίο πάρκο. Πέρα όμως από αυτό, τι χτίστηκε; Έχουμε και λέμε:
*Το Ολυμπιακό Στάδιο* με το έργο μοντέρνας τέχνης δίπλα του, που θα γίνει εστιατόριο σε δύο χρόνια. Ακόμα δεν έχει βρεθεί αγοραστής νομίζω, αλλά συζητάνε με τη Γουέστ Χαμ να το νοικιάσει για μερικά χρόνια. 
*Το κολυμβητήριο*, το οποίο τώρα που το είδα κατάλαβα: είναι κολυμβητήριο της γειτονιάς. Για τους αγώνες έβαλαν λυόμενες έξτρα θέσεις κι όταν αυτές θα φύγουν και θα χτιστούν οι πλαϊνοί τοίχοι θα είναι ένα ντιζαϊνεράτο κολυμβητήριο που θα το αναλάβει ο δήμος, που ήδη έχει καλό κολυμβητικό πρόγραμμα, εγώ π.χ. στην πισίνα του Στράτφορντ έμαθα κολύμπι.
*Το ποδηλατοδρόμιο*, που κι αυτό δεν είναι μεγάλο, και περιλαμβάνει το γήπεδο του ΒΜΧ, με λυόμενες θέσεις κι αυτό. 
*Το Copper Box*, κλειστός χώρος για εκδηλώσεις που στέγασε, χάντμπολ κλπ. 

Λυόμενα ανοιχτά γήπεδα ή τέντες:
Το γήπεδο του μπάσκετ
Το γήπεδο του χόκεϊ
Το γήπεδο του πόλο (λυόμενη πισίνα)

Αλλού στο Λονδίνο λυόμενα:
Στο Γκρήνουιτς, στις εγκαταστάσεις της παλιάς Ναυτικής Σχολής, κάτω απ το αστεροσκοπείο, ιππικά αγωνίσματα
Στην αυλή της φρουράς του Μπάκιγχαμ, μπιτς βόλεϊ. 

Και επίσης, εγκαταστάσεις που προϋπήρχαν:
Το Γουέμπλεϊ, για το ποδόσφαιρο
Το Γουίμπλεντον, για το τένις
Το Λορντς, γήπεδο του κρίκετ, για την τοξοβολία
και κάποια εκθεσιακά/ συναυλιακά κέντρα που νοικιάστηκαν για την περίσταση:
Το εκθεσιακό κέντρο ExCeL (άρση βαρών, πάλη διαφόρων ειδών)
Το εκθεσιακό κέντρο του Ερλς Κόρτ (βόλεϊ, τόσο μεγάλο που δε γέμιζε και το πιο εύκολο εισιτήριο όταν είχαν χαθεί τα άλλα)
Το Ο2, για γυμναστική, ταεκβοντό κλπ κλπ. Είχε βγει κι ένα σκάνδαλο το 2007 για τον Κόου αλλά το θάψανε, ότι η εταιρία _Σεμπάστιαν Κόου ΕΠΕ, διοργανώσεις αθλητικών εκδηλώσεων_, είχε πολλά πάρε δώσε με την εταιρία που διαχειρίζεται το Ο2 και σε διάστημα δύο μηνών έλαβαν από αυτούς πληρωμές 200Κ λιρών για υπηρεσίες που δεν ήταν ξεκάθαρες, αλλά ήταν μάλλον για να προτιμηθούν για τους αγώνες. 
Δεν ξέρω πόσο κόστισε η ενοικίαση των εγκαταστάσεων, αλλά υποθέτω φτηνότερα από την κατασκευή. Στην ουσία το κράτος έφτιαξε τέσσερεις νέες αθλητικές εγκαταστάσεις, εκ των οποίων οι τρεις είναι μικρού σχετικά μεγέθους. 

Και το ολυμπιακό χωριό, που είναι συγκρότημα πολυκατοικιών έχει ήδη πουληθεί σε Καταρινούς, οι οποίοι μετά τους αγώνες θα συνεχίσουν να χτίζουν (θα γεμίσει πολυκατοικίες), και έχουν ήδη λίστα αναμονής αγοραστών. Για να μην πει κανείς ότι με δημόσιο χρήμα πλουτίζουν οι άραβες, ένα μέρος των διαμερισμάτων θα διατεθεί σε χαμηλόμισθους για μερική ιδιοκτησία. 

Φυσικά υπήρξε διαφθορά, υπήρξε νεποτισμός, υπήρξε ρουσφέτι, μέσο και γενικώς, ήταν ένα μεγάλο φαγοπότι, όπως πάντα. Δεν έγιναν π.χ. συγκοινωνιακά έργα, που τα χρειάζεται το Λονδίνο. Αλλά τουλάχιστον προσπάθησαν να μην έχουν άχρηστες μόνιμες κατασκευές. Στο μάρκετινγκ της υπόθεσης τόνισαν ιδιαίτερα τον κοινωνικό χαρακτήρα του έργου, που εντούτοις αμφισβητείται από πολλούς (κι εγώ μαζί τους, το να φυτέψεις ωραίες πολυκατοικίες με πανάκριβα ενοίκια και λουξ εμπορικά κέντρα σε μια φτωχογειτονιά τη "βελτιώνει" διώχνοντας τους κατοίκους σε άλλες φτωχογειτονιές). 

Στην Ελλάδα χτίζαμε. Και τώρα με την εντύπωση που έχει δημιουργηθεί ότι οι ολυμπιακοί μας συνέβαλαν δυσανάλογα πολύ στη χρεοκοπία (δε συμφωνώ), θα είναι αδύνατο για πολλά χρόνια να επιχειρήσει η Ελλάδα να διεκδικήσει άλλες αθλητικές οργανώσεις. 

Α, και κάτι ακόμα: το μπιμπισί έλεγε ότι το ενδιαφέρον για τον αθλητισμό έχει ανέβει τις τελευταίες μέρες, και πολλοί σύλλογοι λένε ότι επικοινώνησε μαζί τους πολύς κόσμος για πληροφορίες. Οπότε το μπιμπισί έφτιαξε ενημερωτικό φυλλάδιο και σχετική ιστοσελίδα για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται και έχει πολλαπλασιάσει τα σποτάκια όπου διάφοροι αθλητές εξηγούν πώς ξεκίνησαν με τον αθλητισμό.


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2012)

Τελικά την πήρε τη σκυτάλη.

(Έχω λιώσει στην τηλεπαρακολούθηση των Ολυμπιακών. Στη δεξιά μου οθόνη έχω ανοίξει δύο παράθυρα, ένα στην ΕΡΤ κι ένα στη ΝΕΤ, και περιττό να πω ότι αυτά που κάνω στην αριστερή οθόνη πάσχουν λόγω παντελούς απουσίας συγκέντρωσης. Είναι συγκινητικός ο στίβος, αλλά ομολογώ ότι, αν έπαιρνα ποτέ τα πόδια μου να πάω να παρακολουθήσω από κοντά, θα πήγαινα να δω τις γυμνάστριες. Τις θεωρώ εξωπραγματικές, ψεύτικες, μαγικές, με την ομορφιά τους και τις ασκήσεις ακριβείας.)


----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2012)

Κι εγώ στη ρυθμική γυμναστική ήθελα να πάω. Βεβαίως δεν ξέρω που τελειώνει ο αθλητισμός και που αρχίζει το τσίρκο, με μερικά αγωνίσματα της γυμναστικής (τραμπολίνο; κορύνες; ), αλλά η συγχρονική κολύμβηση, η ρυθμική γυμναστική και το πατινάζ είναι τα σπορ που βλέπω πολύ ευχαρίστως. Με τον Κωστάλα στο μικρόφωνο, ακόμα καλύτερα. 
Κι ας είναι καλά η ΕΡΤ της εποχής που όλοι γκρίνιαζαν ότι είχαμε μόνο κρατική τηλεόραση, που με το Σπορ και Θέαμα κάθε Κυριακή μεσημέρι μας μάθανε τα πιο παράξενα σπορ.


----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2012)

Ένα άρθρο για τη χρησιμότητα ή μη της διοργάνωσης μεγάλων αθλητικών γεγονότων. 
The Politics of Sports Mega-events


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2012)

Μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω μάθει από πού ψώνισε επώνυμο η Γαλλίδα δρομέας Phara Anacharsis από τη Μαρτινίκα.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phara_Anacharsis
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phara_Anacharsis


----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2012)

Συνεχίζοντας εντυπώσεις κλπ:
Όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, οι θεατές ήταν χλιαροί και ζωντάνεψαν τις τελευταίες μέρες. 
Ξένοι είχαν έρθει αρκετοί, πολλοί Αμερικανοί οι οποίοι αγόραζαν εισιτήρια στη μαύρη αγορά χρυσοπληρώνοντάς τα, και κάμποσοι Ευρωπαίοι λίγο πιο οργανωμένοι, βοηθούσε η δυνατότητα να αγοράσεις εισιτήρια από 27 χώρες. Σε γενικές γραμμές πάντως, οι επισκέπτες είχαν χρήμα και πλήρωναν αδρά για τις καλές θέσεις. 
Όσο για τους ντόπιους, είχε μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον η κοινωνιολογική ανάλυση. Το ερώτημα: ποιοί γίνονται εθελοντές και ποιοί πηγαίνουν να δουν τους αγώνες; 
Ας ξεκινήσω με το πρώτο: είχα σκεφτεί κι εγώ να κάνω αίτηση για εθελόντρια αλλά όταν κοίταξα το σχετικό σάιτ μου έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι ο ιδανικός εθελοντής είναι έφηβος, μαύρος, ιδανικά πρώην τρόφιμος αναμορφωτηρίου, χαζοχαρούμενος και γενικά "από μειονεκτικό περιβάλλον", που με κάποιον μαγικό τρόπο ο εθελοντισμός θα τον κάνει έντιμο και χρήσιμο μέλος της κοινωνίας (και μετά ξύπνησαν). Πολλά είχαν ανακοινωθεί για την αναγέννηση του ανατολικού Λονδίνου (το Στράτφορντ είναι οριακά ανατολικό Λονδίνο), την προσφορά στην τοπική κοινότητα κλπ κλπ. Η πραγματικότητα; Ο μέσος εθελοντής είναι πενηντάρης (πολλοί συνταξιούχοι), λευκός, μιλάει ξένες γλώσσες, μιλάει αγγλικά με προφορά μπιμπισί, είναι μέσου+ εισοδήματος και το κυριότερο, είναι μελιστάλακτος και με την κλασσική αγγλική ευγένεια. Στο Ολυμπιακό Πάρκο είδα και λίγα "παιδιά της περιοχής" και ο φίλος που είχαμε πάει μαζί, που είναι Άγγλος, παρατήρησε ότι ήταν μεν ενθουσιώδη αλλά δεν είχαν τους ίδιους καλούς τρόπους. Ξέρω, κάποιοι θα μου πείτε ότι λέω αμπελοφιλοσοφίες, και πού το ξέρω από πού είναι ο καθένας και σε ποια κοινωνικοοικονομική ομάδα ανήκει, αλλά εδώ οι κοινωνικές ομάδες διαφοροποιούνται έντονα, παρόλο που δεν είναι προφανές στον επισκέπτη. 
Οι θεατές: αυτοί ήταν μια ομάδα που πραγματικά δεν ξέρω πού κρύβεται τον υπόλοιπο καιρό, γιατί ο αλλοδαπός σαν εμένα μπορεί να τους πλησιάσει μόνο μέσω συγκεκριμένων οδών τις οποίες εγώ δεν έχω βρει. Παρόμοιοι με τους εθελοντές, μεγαλύτερες ηλικίες, άνθρωποι με ενδιαφέρον για τα σπορ, κυρίως όμως με ενδιαφέρον για τους ολυμπιακούς, με καλή μόρφωση, _με καλούς τρόπους_ και με χρήματα για να αγοράσουν εισιτήρια. Πολλοί οικογενειάρχες με παιδιά σχολικής ηλικίας που χρησιμοποίησαν τους αγώνες για να μάθουν στα παιδιά τους δυο πράματα. Κι επειδή στις θέσεις που καθόμουν δεν υπήρχε έκπτωση για τα παιδιά, άνθρωποι που για την οικογενειακή έξοδο στους ολυμπιακούς ξόδεψαν μισό μηνιάτικο ανειδίκευτου εργάτη. Κατά 99.9% λευκοί και υποψιάζομαι η χαρά του διαφημιστή: αυτοί που έχουν χρήμα για αγορές. 
Βεβαίως αυτό αντικατοπτρίζει και το ποιοί κάνουν σπορ. Μου έλεγε ο φίλος που πήγαμε μαζί στο στίβο, ο οποίος είναι αθλητής, ότι δεν έχει συναντήσει στο άθλημά του (κωπηλασία) κανέναν μη-λευκό, και γενικά είναι γνωστό ότι στίβο κάνουν οι φτωχοί γιατί δε μοιάζει να κοστίζει, ενώ όλα τα σπορ που χρειάζονται εγκαταστάσεις, εξοπλισμό κλπ, δηλαδή σχεδόν όλα τα άλλα, είναι αποκλειστικότητα των άλλων, υπάρχει ρατσισμός και η είσοδος ελέγχεται αυστηρά. 

Άλλο θέμα:
Τα παράπονα των καταστηματαρχών ότι δεν έχουν δουλειές εν μέρει οφείλονται στο ότι την περίοδο των αγώνων καταργήθηκαν τα ωράρια λειτουργίας και μπορεί να ανοίγει ο καθένας το μαγαζί του όσες ώρες θέλει και όπως είδα χτες το βράδυ στην Όξφορντ Στρίτ, κάποιοι το πήραν ζεστά κι ήταν ανοιχτοί στις δέκα, με προσωπικό που πληρωνόταν κλπ. Λογικό είναι αν δεν βγάζουν στις δέκα το βράδυ όσα θα ήθελαν να ενοχλούνται που πληρώνουν προσωπικό.

Πολύ πετυχημένο το ότι οι διοργανωτές κατάφεραν να ρυθμίζουν την κίνηση του πλήθους, όπου υπήρχε συνωστισμός, με ευγένεια και χαμόγελο. Μεγάλη η αντίθεση στο τρένο για το Στράτφορντ, όπου οι υπάλληλοι των τρένων, που δεν ήταν εθελοντές και δεν τους είχαν πει να χαμογελάνε, είχαν δει τη δουλειά δεσμοφύλακες. Και γενικά, έχω παρατηρήσει ότι τελευταία η αστυνομία, οι σεκιουρητάδες, γενικά όποιος την έχει δει εξουσία, έχει αρχίσει να φέρεται σαν τους αμερικανούς αστυνομικούς. Δεν ξέρω σε τι οφείλεται αυτή η στροφή και ελπίζω τώρα με τους ολυμπιακούς να επιστρέψουμε στα παλιά, που οι αστυνομικοί ήταν ευγενικοί. 

Πολύ πιο οργανωμένοι στα θέματα πωλήσεων σουβενίρ απ'ό,τι στην Αθήνα. Το μαγαζί των αγώνων είχε από τη δεύτερη μέρα το ντιβιντί με την τελετή έναρξης και πολλές φωτογραφίες και πόστερ από παλιές ολυμπιάδες, με αυτόγραφα των αθλητών (περιορισμένος αριθμός κλπ), ενώ ήδη έχει αρχίσει η δημοπρασία του υλικού, από τις στολές της τελετής έναρξης μέχρι το δίχτυ στο καλάθι του τελικού μπάσκετ (που έχει φτάσει στις τρεισήμισι χιλιάδες ήδη). Ναι, το ξέρω ότι είναι μεγαλύτερη αγορά και με παράδοση στις αγορές τέτοιου είδους, αλλά το δίχτυ του μπάσκετ είμαι σίγουρη ότι το θέλει κάποιος αμερικανός, δηλαδή η δημοπρασία απευθύνεται σε διεθνές κοινό. Μέχρι και τις σημαίες των χωρών από την τελετή έναρξης πουλάνε.


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω μάθει από πού ψώνισε επώνυμο η Γαλλίδα δρομέας Phara Anacharsis από τη Μαρτινίκα.
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phara_Anacharsis
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phara_Anacharsis



Κι ούτε είναι εύκολο να μάθεις για τέτοιο λεπτό (κι ίσως και ξεχασμένο στον χρόνο θεματάκι). Η καταγωγή από τη Μαρτινίκα, όμως, μας επιτρέπει να πιθανολογήσουμε ότι οι πρόγονοί της θα ήταν... φευ... δούλοι. Και τη συνήθεια των κυρίων να ασκούν την αρχαιολατρεία τους στην ονοματοδοσία των σκλάβων τους μάλλον την ξέρουμε. Τέσπα, μια υπόθεση κάνω, αλλά μου φαίνεται η πιο λογική.


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 12, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Κι ούτε είναι εύκολο να μάθεις για τέτοιο λεπτό (κι ίσως και ξεχασμένο στον χρόνο θεματάκι). Η καταγωγή από τη Μαρτινίκα, όμως, μας επιτρέπει να πιθανολογήσουμε ότι οι πρόγονοί της θα ήταν... φευ... δούλοι. Και τη συνήθεια των κυρίων να ασκούν την αρχαιολατρεία τους στην ονοματοδοσία των σκλάβων τους μάλλον την ξέρουμε. Τέσπα, μια υπόθεση κάνω, αλλά μου φαίνεται η πιο λογική.




Κι ας μη λησμονούμε ότι το όνομα Ανάχαρσις είχε μεγάλο σουξέ στο τέλος του 18ου και τις αρχές του 19ου αι. στη Γαλλία, όχι απαραίτητα λόγω του φιλόσοφου. Αντιγράφω από τη Βίκη: 

"En 1788, l'abbé Jean-Jacques Barthélemy (1716-1795), philologue, publia les Les Voyages du jeune Anacharsis en Grèce remacle.org, un récit de voyage détaillé et érudit décrivant les sites et la géographie de la Grèce classique (une version française de la Description de la Grèce de Pausanias).

Le voyage du jeune Anacharsis, le descendant du sage renommé en Grèce, dure d'avril 363 au 7 juillet 336 avant J.-C., quelques jours avant le déclenchement de l'invasion de l'Empire perse par Philippe. Mais l'abbé Barthélémy retrace également d'autres passages de l'histoire athénienne, tels que les réformes des législateurs du VIe et VIIe siècle av. J.-C. (Dracon, Épiménide, Solon…), les guerres médiques, le siège de Syracuse (415 - 413 avant J.-C.), la chute d'Athènes (avril 404 avant J.-C.)… Il en profite pour rédiger de longues et minutieuses descriptions de diverses villes grecques ou ioniennes, et digresse souvent sur d'autres sujets tels que le théâtre, les coutumes et traditions des peuples, et la philosophie.

Un détail qui caractérise ses écrits : Barthélémy décida, par souci de précision, de noter en bas de ses pages chacune des références antiques qu'il utilise, et convertit lui-même les dates antiques et les valeurs monétaires ou de poids. Nombre d'écrivains célèbres après lui (dont Chateaubriand) se contentèrent de reprendre les notes scrupuleusement écrites par l'abbé lorsqu'ils voulaient parler de l'Antiquité, au lieu de refaire la recherche par eux-mêmes… L'Anarcharsis renferme de nombreuses informations très précieuses sur le vin : mœurs et vie civile des athéniens, fêtes, grandes Dionysiaques, culte de Bacchus, repas, mœurs de table, plats, boissons, longues listes de nourriture avec leurs provenances, cuisiniers, recettes, divers vins de Grèce et des îles ; fêtes des Spartiates, fêtes et mystères d'Eleusis, l'agriculture, etc.

Au moyen d'un cadre simple et ingénieux, Barthélemy y présente le tableau fidèle de la Grèce au siècle de Périclès et de Philippe ; il avait employé 30 années à élever ce monument ; on estime surtout l'Introduction de l'ouvrage. Le livre eut un énorme succès en France et à l’étranger et contribua au renouveau du néoclassicisme. Le livre eut de nombreuses imitations tout au long du XIXe siècle. René Étiemble qualifiera cet ouvrage d’« illustre fadaise»".


----------



## Marinos (Aug 12, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Κι ούτε είναι εύκολο να μάθεις για τέτοιο λεπτό (κι ίσως και ξεχασμένο στον χρόνο θεματάκι). Η καταγωγή από τη Μαρτινίκα, όμως, μας επιτρέπει να πιθανολογήσουμε ότι οι πρόγονοί της θα ήταν... φευ... δούλοι. Και τη συνήθεια των κυρίων να ασκούν την αρχαιολατρεία τους στην ονοματοδοσία των σκλάβων τους μάλλον την ξέρουμε. Τέσπα, μια υπόθεση κάνω, αλλά μου φαίνεται η πιο λογική.



Λοιπόν τώρα κατάλαβα πόθεν και το όνομα Cyparis!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2012)

Εξωφρενικοί οι Εγγλέζοι που, παρότι έχουν υιοθετήσει το μετρικό για νέες οδικές εφαρμογές εδώ και χρόνια, επιμένουν στον Μαραθώνιο να έχουν τις ταμπέλες σήμανσης της διανυθείσας απόστασης αποκλειστικά σε μίλια!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2012)

SBE said:


> Οι θεατές: αυτοί ήταν μια ομάδα που πραγματικά δεν ξέρω πού κρύβεται τον υπόλοιπο καιρό, γιατί ο αλλοδαπός σαν εμένα μπορεί να τους πλησιάσει μόνο μέσω συγκεκριμένων οδών τις οποίες εγώ δεν έχω βρει. Παρόμοιοι με τους εθελοντές, μεγαλύτερες ηλικίες, άνθρωποι με ενδιαφέρον για τα σπορ, κυρίως όμως με ενδιαφέρον για τους ολυμπιακούς, με καλή μόρφωση, _με καλούς τρόπους_ και με χρήματα για να αγοράσουν εισιτήρια. Πολλοί οικογενειάρχες με παιδιά σχολικής ηλικίας που χρησιμοποίησαν τους αγώνες για να μάθουν στα παιδιά τους δυο πράματα. Κι επειδή στις θέσεις που καθόμουν δεν υπήρχε έκπτωση για τα παιδιά, άνθρωποι που για την οικογενειακή έξοδο στους ολυμπιακούς ξόδεψαν μισό μηνιάτικο ανειδίκευτου εργάτη. Κατά 99.9% λευκοί και υποψιάζομαι η χαρά του διαφημιστή: αυτοί που έχουν χρήμα για αγορές.


Έχεις καμιά ιδέα για την ποσόστωση των Βρετανών θεατών που δεν είναι κάτοικοι του ευρύτερου Λονδίνου;


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2012)

Καλή η υπόθεση περί δουλοκτητών-νονών για τον Ανάχαρση (αν και το βιβλίο του Μπαρτελεμί το αγνοούσα).

Στις 5 το απόγευμα από τη ΝΕΤ θα έχει τον τελικό του μπάσκετ. Αν έχει την αγωνία που είχε ο αγώνας για το χάλκινο (συν μερικές αμερικάνικες φιγούρες), θα τον ευχαριστηθούμε πολύ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 12, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Εξωφρενικοί οι Εγγλέζοι που, παρότι έχουν υιοθετήσει το μετρικό για νέες οδικές εφαρμογές εδώ και χρόνια...



Έτσι νομίζεις.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2012)

Έτσι διατείνονται εκείνοι. Αλλά το τι κάνουν στα δικά τους, λίγο ενδιαφέρει τελικά. Ενώ εδώ τώρα βλέπει όλος ο κόσμος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 12, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά ο μισός κόσμος χρησιμοποιεί μίλια. Στην επιστήμη δεν χρησιμοποιούν μίλια ποτέ των ποτών, πια. Αλλά στις αποστάσεις, όλες οι πινακίδες που θυμάμαι ήταν γραμμένες σε μίλια. Θυμάμαι μια φορά που πηγαίναμε για βόλτα στο κοντινό χωριό με τα πόδια και κάπου στο μέσον του πουθενά, βλέπουμε μια πινακίδα να γράφει "Godalming 3 m". Οπότε διαβάζει ο ένας της παρέας: "Γκοντάλμινγκ*, 3 μέτρα".


* Γκόνταλμινγκ προφέρεται.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2012)

Πάντως, αν πρόσεξες, μίλησα ρητά για «*νέες* oδικές εφαρμογές».


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 12, 2012)

Καλά, δεν έμενα και σε κάνα κουτσοχώρι. Υπήρχαν μια χαρά νέες πινακίδες που έγραφαν πάλι αποστάσεις σε μίλια. Στο Λονδίνο δεν πρόσεξα ποτέ πινακίδες, αλλά στο Γκίλφορντ και στα πέριξ υπήρχαν πινακίδες σε μίλια κι άλλες σε μίλια και χιλιόμετρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 12, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Εξωφρενικοί οι Εγγλέζοι που, παρότι έχουν υιοθετήσει το μετρικό για νέες οδικές εφαρμογές εδώ και χρόνια, επιμένουν στον Μαραθώνιο να έχουν τις ταμπέλες σήμανσης της διανυθείσας απόστασης αποκλειστικά σε μίλια!


Είχε κίτρινες σε μίλια και φούξια σε χιλιόμετρα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2012)

Εννοείς είχε σε διαφορετικά σημεία και χιλιομετρικές; Επειδή δεν είδα κάποια (αλλά δεν ήμουν και καρφωμένος).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 12, 2012)

Ε, ναι, στα στρογγυλά χιλιόμετρα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Έχεις καμιά ιδέα για την ποσόστωση των Βρετανών θεατών που δεν είναι κάτοικοι του ευρύτερου Λονδίνου;



Δεν ξέρω νούμερα, αλλά λένε ότι αρκετοί από τους επισκέπτες (ένα εκατομμύριο ημερησίως) ήταν εσωτερικοί τουρίστες. Οι μόνοι που συνάντησα ήταν ένα ηλικιωμένο ζευγάρι στο λεωφορείο, που κοίταζαν έξω ενώ πέρναγε το λεωφορείο από το Σίτυ, και σχολίασε η κυρία ότι το Λονδίνο είναι βρώμικο. Για να το λέει θα πρέπει να ζει σε καθαρό μέρος, και τα καθαρά μέρη είναι συνήθως χωριά. 
Αν θέλεις να πεις ότι το Λονδίνο έχει όλους τους χωριάτες κι η επαρχία τους εκλεπτυσμένους, σκέψου πρώτα ότι η νοτιοανατολική Αγγλία -η περιοχή Λονδίνου και περιχώρων- έχει το υψηλότερο κατά κεφαλή εισόδημα με μεγάλη διαφορά, και το υψηλότερο μορφωτικό επίπεδο (και η ευρύτερη περιοχή περιλαμβάνει και την Οξφόρδη και το Καίμπριτζ). Επίσης αυτό το στυλ Άγγλου το έχω συναντήσει και αλλού σε εκδηλώσεις που δεν θα ερχόταν κανείς μεγάλο ταξίδι γι'αυτές.


----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Εννοείς είχε σε διαφορετικά σημεία και χιλιομετρικές; Επειδή δεν είδα κάποια (αλλά δεν ήμουν και καρφωμένος).



Εγώ μόνο χιλιομετρικές είδα, ήμουνα στην ταμπέλα των 500 μέτρων. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως το σύμβολο για τα μίλια δεν είναι Μ κι όχι m;
Και όχι, δεν έχει εφαρμοστεί το διεθνές σύστημα στις χιλιομετρικές αποστάσεις, τα ιχ έχουν καντράν με μίλια και με χιλιόμετρα από κάτω με άλλο χρώμα, αλλά δεν έχει νόημα, αφού οι ταμπέλες είναι σε μίλια, δεν έχεις λόγο να χρησιμοποιείς χιλιόμετρα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αν θέλεις να πεις ότι το Λονδίνο έχει όλους τους χωριάτες κι η επαρχία τους εκλεπτυσμένους, σκέψου πρώτα κλπ.


Όχι, δεν θέλω να πω τίποτα. Μια ερώτηση απλώς έκανα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2012)

Στα γρήγορα, για να μην το ξεχάσω, αν και θα έπρεπε να είναι μια από πολλές παρατηρήσεις στην αποτίμηση των αγώνων.
Με εκνευρίζουν απίστευτα διατυπώσεις του είδους «του απόλυτου πρωταγωνιστή των αγώνων» για τον Μπολτ (ειδήσεις του Mega). Είδαμε τους δρόμους που έκανε, στα 10 και 20 δευτερόλεπτα που χρειάστηκαν, καταλάβαμε από τα ρολόγια ότι μείωσε τα ρεκόρ, είδαμε τον Μπλέικ (που είναι 15 εκατοστά πιο κοντός) να τον ακολουθεί κατά πόδας, απολαύσαμε το σόου, αλλά τους Ολυμπιακούς θα τους απολάμβανα και χωρίς αυτή την πτυχή. Είναι τόσο πολλές οι συγκινήσεις και η ομορφιά που μπορείς να βρεις στους αγώνες (και το λέω εγώ που δεν είμαι στους πρώτους φίλαθλους) ώστε να καταντά δημοσιογραφική αφέλεια να μιλάς για «απόλυτο πρωταγωνιστή».


----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2012)

Όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, σήμερα πήγα να δω τον μαραθώνιο. Πήρα το λεωφορείο κατά τις δώδεκα, με άφησε στο πλάι του παλατιού, περπάτησα και χωρίς να το καταλάβω βρέθηκα απέναντι από την ταμπέλα που έλεγε 500 μέτρα, δίπλα σε μια τηλεοπτική κάμερα, μπροστά- μπροστά, με ένα μπουλούκι Κενυάτες δίπλα μου, κάτι Βραζιλιάνους από την άλλη και ένα κύριο ισπανόφωνο πίσω μου, που κόντεψε να με καβαλήσει για να βγάλει τη φωτογραφία που ήθελε. 
Ο Κόου είχε δεχτεί πολλή κριτική για το ότι δεν ακολουθήθηκε η διαδρομή του μαραθώνιου του Λονδίνου, αλλά τώρα κατάλαβα τι έκανε: για να πουληθούν τα εισιτήρια πρέπει να δει κάτι ο θεατής, οπότε με το να κάνει τους δρομείς να περάσουν τρεις φορές στο δρόμο του παλατιού και να φράξει το δρόμο και να πουλήσει εισιτήρια έλυσε το πρόβλημα. Κάθε είκοσι λεπτά ξαναπερνάγανε από το ίδιο μέρος. 
Και γι'αυτό το λόγο είδατε στην οθόνη σας τόση πολυκοσμία, γιατί δεν ήταν απλωμένοι σε 42 χιλιόμετρα οι θεατές. Εντωμεταξύ επικρατούσε ατμόσφαιρα γηπέδου, καλύτερα από την εμπειρία μου στο στίβο τις προάλλες. Είχαν πάρει όλοι εκείνους τους φουσκωτούς σωλήνες που μοιράζουν οι χορηγοί και τους χτυπούσαν και σε μια φάση οι Κενυάτες άρχισαν να τραγουδάνε, δεν έχω ιδέα τι λέγανε πάντως έπιασα τη γνωστή από το βασιλιά των λιονταριών φράση ακούνα ματάτα και τη λέξη Κένυα. Κι όταν πέρασαν οι Κενυάτες έγινε Ο χαμός. Και εμφανίστηκαν και κάτι ουγκαντέζοι οπαδοί και ακολούθησε αυτοσχέδιο πάρτυ. Ο κόσμος, όποτε έβλεπε κάποιον να πηγαίνει αργά τον ενθάρρυνε, ένας κακομοίρης είχε μάλλον τραυματιστεί γιατί πήγαινε περπατώντας και κράταγε το πόδι του. Πέρασαν κάμποσοι ταλαιπωρημένοι και στο τέλος, είκοσι λεπτά μετά τους άλλους, περνάει κι ο έλληνας, τραλαλά τραλαλό, χαρωπός και γελαστός, χαιρετούσε τα πλήθη, μόνο φιλάκια δεν μοίραζε, φαινόταν πάντως να το απολαμβάνει, με αποτέλεσμα να εισπράξει το πολύ χειροκρότημα. Φαινόταν κιόλας λιγότερο κουρασμένος από τους άλλους. Μου είπαν κάτι φίλοι που είχαν κολλήσει στην άλλη μεριά της διαδρομής και δεν μπορούσαν να έρθουν να με βρουν ότι στην αρχή ο συμπατριώτης ήταν κατσούφης, μάλλον γιατί πήγαιναν πιο γρήγορα απ'όσο περίμενε, αλλά στο τέλος είδε ότι δεν είχε ελπίδες για καλή θέση και άλλαξε διάθεση και καλά έκανε, αυτό είναι ολυμπιακό πνεύμα. 
Σε μια φάση, πανικός πίσω μας, κοντά σε κάτι στούντιο λυόμενα, οι Κενυάτες να παραληρούν, ο κόσμος να τρέχει, ρώτησα και μου είπαν ότι ήταν ο Γκεμπρεσελασιέ, ο οποίος σχολίαζε για κάποιο κανάλι. Με αστυνομική συνοδεία που προσπαθούσαν να τον πάνε από το ένα μέρος στο άλλο. Δεν είδα τίποτα, οπότε δεν έδωσα περισσότερη σημασία, προχώρησα προς το δρόμο, που τον είχαν κλείσει αφού είχε τελειώσει η διαδρομή και από εκεί είδα στη γιγαντοοθόνη το γύρο του θριάμβου των αθλητών. Σε μια στιγμή μου λέει μια εθελόντρια να κάνω αν γίνεται στην άκρη να περάσει η αστυνομία. Γυρίζω και βλέπω τον Γκεμπρεσελασιέ μπροστά μου. Έβγαλα φωτογραφίες, αλλά δυστυχώς οι αστυνομικοί τον πέρναγαν δυο κεφάλια, και δεν φαίνεται. Εγώ πάντως τον είδα και είναι μινιόν και φατσούλα. Ο κόσμος να τον χειροκροτεί κλπ. Λίγο πιο πίσω του ερχόταν μια γυναίκα σε αναπηρική καρέκλα. Ένας Γάλλος την αναγνώρισε και ήθελε να βγει φωτογραφία μαζί της. Ήταν η Τάνι Γκρέι- Τόμσον, 11 χρυσά, τέσσερα αργυρά κι ένα χάλκινο σε παραολυμπιάδες. Τη θυμάμαι από την Αθήνα, έχει μεγαλώσει λίγο βέβαια. Αυτή τουλάχιστον πρόλαβα και την έβγαλα φωτογραφία.
Κατά τ'άλλα, πολύ ζεστή μέρα, η πρόγνωση ήταν 23 βαθμούς αλλά είχε 28 (για όσους ξέρουν από Λονδίνο, αντιστοιχεί σε 35 της Αθήνας), με υγρασία και ψιλοσυννεφιά, δυστυχώς όχι αρκετή. 

Τώρα ετοιμάζομαι για την τελετή λήξης που θα πάω να τη δω στο δημαρχείο, απέναντι στον Πύργο και τη Γέφυρα. Μας υποσχέθηκαν 50 χρόνια μουσικής ιστορίας. Κα μας είπαν ότι θα τραγουδήσουν όσοι τραγούδησαν και στο Ιωβηλαίο, οπότε Τομ Τζόουνς, Σίρλεϊ Μπάσεϊ και ο γερο-Μακάρτνει χωρίς φωνή πια, και ότι θα εμφανιστούν μαζί οι Σπάις Γκερλς (ή τέλος πάντων, φημολογείται ότι η κα Μπέκαμ θα τραγουδήσει, όπως μας είπε ο Μπέκαμ χτες καλεσμένος στην εκπομπή του μπιμπισί). Επειδή η κυρία Μπέκαμ δεν έχει τραγουδήσει ποτέ της ούτε όταν ήταν στο συγκρότημα, θα έχω για καλό και για κακό ωτοασπίδες. Όπως αντιλαμβάνεστε, δεν συγκινήθηκα ιδιαίτερα που το άκουσα, αλλά εσείς θα δείτε μόνο το πρώτο ενενηντάλεπτο, το υπόλοιπο πάρτυ που θα λήξει τα μεσάνυχτα, θα είναι για εσωτερική κατανάλωση. Εννοείται περιμένουμε ανυπόμονα το δεκάλεπτο της Βραζιλίας και ελπίζουμε σε καρναβαλική μέθεξη κλπ κλπ. Επίσης ο Μπόρις έχει πει ότι θα κάνει κάποια πλακίτσα, κι επειδή μέχρι στιγμής έχει κάνει ό,τι υποσχέθηκε και δεν έχει πρόβλημα να γελοιοποιείται, θα τον προσέχουμε κι αυτόν. 
Αυτά και τα επόμενα μετά τις τελετές. 

ΥΓ Η ατμόσφαιρα σήμερα μου έφτιαξε κάπως τη διάθεση που ψιλοχάλασε το ότι ήρθε το τέλος των αγώνων.


----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2012)

Αυτό με τους σκλάβους και τα αρχαιοπρεπή ονόματα έχει σχέση με την αρχαιολαγνεία των Βραζιλιάνων στην ονοματοθεσία;
Εκτός από τον ποδοσφαιριστή Σόκρατες, έχω βραζιλιάνο γείτονα Εύανδρο (καμιά σχέση με σκλάβο, είναι γερμανοεβραϊκής καταγωγής), και κάτι βραζιλιάνες Άρτεμη και Λαΐδα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2012)

SBE said:


> Επίσης ο Μπόρις έχει πει ότι θα κάνει κάποια πλακίτσα, κι επειδή μέχρι στιγμής έχει κάνει ό,τι υποσχέθηκε και δεν έχει πρόβλημα να γελοιοποιείται, θα τον προσέχουμε κι αυτόν.


Θα πέσει από ελικόπτερο _χωρίς_ αλεξίπτωτο, μήπως;




SBE said:


> Η ατμόσφαιρα σήμερα μου έφτιαξε κάπως τη διάθεση που ψιλοχάλασε το ότι ήρθε το τέλος των αγώνων.


Κι εμάς θα μας λείψουν οι ανταποκρίσεις σου.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 12, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ένα άρθρο για τη χρησιμότητα ή μη της διοργάνωσης μεγάλων αθλητικών γεγονότων.
> The Politics of Sports Mega-events



Το διάβασα διαγωνίως, αλλά μου φάνηκε πολύ ενδιαφέρον!

Άσχετο αλλά ο καθένας με τον πόνο του:
Η τενίστρια Venus Williams που μαζί με την αδερφή της κέρδισαν το χρυσό μετάλλιο στο διπλό γυναικών, εξηγεί εδώ, πώς αντιμετωπίζει το σύνδρομο Sjogren (αυτοάνοσο νόσημα που προκαλεί αίσθημα εξάντλησης και μυϊκούς πόνους, ανάμεσα σε άλλα συμπτώματα), από το οποίο πάσχει εδώ και 12 χρόνια, με την αλλαγή της διατροφής της σε βέγκαν ωμοφαγία!


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 13, 2012)

Elsa said:


> πώς αντιμετωπίζει το σύνδρομο Sjogren... με την αλλαγή της διατροφής της σε βέγκαν ωμοφαγία!



Καλά να πάθει.


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2012)

Ωραία ξεσκάσαμε πάλι απόψε.

Ελπίζω να μη γίνουν κι άλλες συγκρίσεις με την Αθήνα… Εδώ οι άνθρωποι πούλησαν κάτι που όχι μόνο τους πλουτίζει αλλά που, καλώς ή κακώς, είναι η πιο χαρακτηριστική νότα της παγκόσμιας κουλτούρας τα τελευταία πενήντα χρόνια. (Λίαν ευπρόσδεκτο και το βραζιλιάνικο κερασάκι.)

Υποσημειώσεις:
Φρέσκες φρέσκες οι Σπάις Γκερλς κι ας έχει πατήσει τα σαράντα η μεγαλύτερη. Εντάξει, και ο Πιτ Τάουνσεντ εξακολουθεί να πηδάει ψηλά και ο Ρότζερ Ντάλτρεϊ να τραγουδάει ψηλές νότες.

Ομολογώ ότι περίμενα να πεταχτεί ο δήμαρχος από το κανόνι. 

Για την ελληνική περιγραφή δεν θα γκρινιάξω. Τον Ντέιμιεν Χερστ πολλοί τον λένε Ντάμιεν Χιρστ. Αλλά, όταν ο Έρικ Άιντλ έγινε Ιντλ, έτρεμα για κάνα δεκάλεπτο.

Η πιο γελοία στιγμή της μετάφρασης ήταν όταν ο Ρογκ είπε στην ομιλία του, απευθυνόμενος στους αθλητές: «…κερδίσατε το δικαίωμα να σας αποκαλούμε (Olympians στα αγγλικά) συμμετέχοντες στους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες».

Ας επιστρέψουμε τώρα φουλ τάιμ στο δικό μας πανηγυράκι.


----------



## SBE (Aug 13, 2012)

Είμαι σίγουρη ότι ο λάτρης της αγγλικής μουσικής Νίκελ θα ενθουσιάστηκε (επίτηδες δεν έχω διαβάσει τι έγραψε), ιδού τα δικά μου:
Για όσους ήταν στο στάδιο σίγουρα ήταν μια χαρά εκδήλωση. Για τους τηλεθεατές δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρη. 
Τα πυροτεχνήματα ήταν όντως εντυπωσιακά, μάλιστα σε μια φάση αναρωτήθηκα μήπως ήταν κι αυτά CGI όπως στο Πεκίνο, γιατί τα εκτός σταδίου ήταν φτιαγμένα για την τηλεόραση, όχι για τους θεατές στο στάδιο. 
Η βασίλισσα και η λοιπή γερουσία δεν εμφανίστηκε, το οποίο μου κακοφάνηκε, βεβαίως ήταν αφορμή να αναβαθμιστεί ο δεύτερος και καταϊδρωμένος πρίγκιπας (μου φαίνεται μεγάλο βάρος να ξέρεις ότι μόλις κάνει παιδιά ο αδερφός σου θα πέσεις σε αχρηστία ΚΑΙ θα πρέπει να κάνεις υποκλίσεις στα ανήψια σου; ). Από την άλλη, αν εμφανιζόταν η βασίλισσα θα πάθαινε εγκεφαλικό με τη μουσική. Και ίσως ο Κάρολος θεωρεί ότι είναι πολύ νέος για να αναλάβει, οπότε την έπεισε να κάτσει σπίτι. 
Γιατί άραγε κατεβασμένα μούτρα ο Ρογκ; Μήπως γιατί έλειπε η βασίλισσα κι άμα είσαι πρόεδρος της ΔΟΕ πώς να το κάνουμε είσαι τάτσι μίτσι κότσι με εστεμμένους και εκατομμυριούχους, δεν είσαι όποιος κι όποιος, και να μη σε καταδέχονται; Ίσως να είναι κάτι άλλο. Μας είχαν πει στις ειδήσεις ότι ο Ρογκ είπε ότι οι αγώνες ήταν absolutely fabulous και περίμενα επομένως να πει το ίδιο και στο λόγο του, τελικά είπε happy and glorious. Που δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι και κανένα σπουδαίο κομπλιμέντο. Τι να είχε άραγε προηγηθεί; Μήπως οι πρώην αθλητές Ρογκ και Κόου επιδόθηκαν σε κανένα πιο ευγενές σπορ, π.χ. πυγμαχία, ελληνορωμαϊκή κλπ πριν εμφανιστούν; Δεν έχω ιδέα. Προς μεγάλη ανακούφιση των εύθικτων Ελλήνων, οι Ολυμπιακοί της Αθήνας παραμένουν προς το παρόν the best ever. 
Όσο για τη μουσική, δεν είμαι μόνη, κι οι κριτικοί την ψιλοθάβουν, βλέπω. 
Σε γενικές γραμμές, ένα μεγάλο μέρος κινήθηκε πολύ κοντά στους σταρ των τηλεδιαγωνισμών. 
Ο Τζορτζ Μάικλ γιατί είπε δύο τραγούδια, το ένα από το νέο του δίσκο; Τον βρήκανε σε τιμή ευκαιρίας ή τους είπε ότι δεν εμφανίζεται αν δεν αυτοδιαφημιστεί; κι αν ήταν το δεύτερο, γιατί δεν τον άφησαν απ΄εξω; Μήπως δεν είχαν άλλο υλικό;
Εκεί που μπήκε η Άννι Λένοξ με το πειρατικό του κάπταιν Τζιμ περίμενα και μια λαιμητόμο και να αρχίσουν να αποκεφαλίζουν θεατές. 
Το μόνο κομμάτι που ήταν καλαίσθητο και αναμενόμενο ήταν αυτό με τον Λένον, αλλά λέει το επιμελήθηκε η Γιόκο Όνο, ίσως γι’ αυτό. 
Σε κάποια σημεία μου φάνηκε ότι έκανε μια ψιλοκοιλίτσα. 
Μου φάνηκε επίσης ότι προσπαθούσε πολύ να αρέσει στους τριανταπεντάρηδες, ο ήχος της κουλ μπριτάνια ήταν δυσανάλογα πολύς. Δε σχολιάζω τα μπαχαροκόριτσα, θα έλεγα ότι δεν τραγουδήσανε καν. 
Ο Φατμπόι Σλιμ ποτέ δεν μου άρεσε ιδιαίτερα, ειδικά όταν άρχισε να γίνεται μαϊντανός στις κοσμικές στήλες. Πέρα από το ότι το όνομά του πάντα μου θύμιζε το ανέκδοτο "παχύς σκελετός/ υπερτροφικός Αιθίοπας". Κι επειδή όλα πλεϊμπάκ ήταν, το να τον βάλεις πάνω σε ένα χταπόδι, εντελώς άσχετο, να προσποιείται ότι κάνει ντιτζέικα κόλπα, δεν μας κοροϊδεύει, το βλέπουμε κιόλας ότι είναι πλεϊμπάκ.
Και μια που είπα για πλεϊμπάκ, η ρηαλιτζού Τζέσι Τζέι είναι ο τρέχων μαϊντανός, αν ήταν πλεϊμπάκ η ερμηνεία της στο We will rock you, φταίει ο ρυθμιστής ήχου, αν δεν ήταν, τι το θες κορίτσι μου το τραγούδι με τόσο αδύναμη φωνή; Γενικά όταν βλέπω τους υπόλοιπους Κουήν σκέφτομαι ότι ξεζουμίζουν μεταθανάτια με κάθε ευκαιρία τον Μέρκιουρι. 
Κι άμα δεν μπορείς να φέρεις τον Μπόουι ή την Κέιτ Μπους (γιατί δεν μπορείς; Δεν καταδέχονται; ), γιατί τους βάζεις κονσέρβα;
Αυτά για τώρα γιατί είναι αργά, η συνέχεια αύριο


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2012)

Την Ελισάβετ δεν την περίμενα. Εδώ ο μικρός ήρθε με σακάκι που του έλειπε το κουμπί.
Ευτυχώς που ήταν πλεϊμπάκ, δεν θα άντεχα την Λένοξ πάλι στο λάιβ.
Έχω την ίδια περιέργεια για το ξίνισμα του Ρογκ.
Για το μιξ της μουσικής δεν λέω κουβέντα γιατί είναι η περίπτωση που ο καθένας έχει τη δική του άποψη.
Τα νέα παιδιά δεν τα ξέρω και ήταν καλή ενημέρωση.
Το ποσοστό του κιτς ήταν στο όριο του ανεκτού. Λίγο ακόμη και θα βάζαμε τα γέλια.
Γενικώς πάντως τέτοια συναυλία δεν έχουμε ξαναδεί. Οπότε το μόνο παράπονο είναι που δεν μπήκε ο Μπόρις στο κανόνι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 13, 2012)

Το κόκκινο ψητό πουλί του ράιχ; Ούτε μισό σχόλιο; Και η έμπνευση με τους ανθρώπους-αμπαζούρ;

Εμένα μου φάνηκε σαν εμποροπανήγυρη, όπου βγάζουμε την πραμάτεια μας και επειδή δεν διαθέτουμε πια από τα παλιά και καλά κομμάτια, σας τα δείχνουμε βίντεο, ερζάτς, κάπως τελοσπάντων.

Αυτά τα αυτοεπαινετικά που είπε ο λόρδος Σεμπάστιαν μήπως ανήκαν ή έπρεπε να ανήκουν στο ρεπερτόριο του Ρογκ και τα χάλασαν στη μοιρασιά; Ο οποίος Ρογκ ξεκίνησε την ομιλία του με Your Majesty {ποια;}, Your Royal Highnesses (εκτός αν δεν τα άκουσα όλα/σωστά);

Μου θύμισε μέτρια αρπαχτή, χωρίς καν τα δεύτερα που κρατάνε το μαγαζί ανάμεσα στις εμφανίσεις των βεντετών, με πολλά ντεκόρ και όχι ιδιαίτερα πολλά βεγγαλικά. Σιγά το πάρτι, δηλαδή.


----------



## SBE (Aug 13, 2012)

Συνεχίζω έχοντας διαβάσει τα σχόλιά σας: η εισαγωγή δεν ήταν άσχημη, μέχρι που μπήκαν οι σημαίες. Θα συγχωρούσα και την Εμελί Σαντέ και το μπόιμπαντ (προϊόν ρηάλιτι) και τους Μάντνες- μαϊντανό, δυο σουξέ έκαναν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι όλα κι όλα στην καριέρα τους και 25 χρόνια μετά ακόμα τα ξεζουμίζουν, και δεν ήταν και τίποτα υπερ-σουξέ, σουξεδάκια. Θα συγχωρούσα και το ντύσιμο των Πετσοπ Μπόις και των χορευτών τους, αν και δεν μπορώ να πω ότι κατάλαβα γιατί ντύθηκαν σαν μεταμοντέρνα κουκλουξκλάν. 

Η χώρα που πρόσφερε στον κόσμο το πιο χαρακτηριστικό ανδρικό ντύσιμο (που το ακολουθούν όλοι οι Ιταλοί και κανένας Άγγλος), πάσχει από wardrobe malfunction, και στο Πεκίνο ο Μπόρις ήταν ξεκούμπωτος και το είχαν πει οι πάντες ότι έπρεπε να είχε κουμπωθεί πριν εμφανιστεί, και ο Ερρίκος έψαχνε το κουμπί και δεν το έβρισκε. Διαβάζω ότι συμμετείχε με την ιδιότητα του πρέσβη του αθλητισμού. Δηλαδή προσπαθούν να του βρουν του παιδιού μια δουλειά να κάνει. Όμως έχω άλλη απορία: η Κέιτ τους παντρεύτηκε και τους δύο αδερφούς; Παντού είτε πάνε κι οι τρεις μαζί, ή λείπει ο Γουίλης. 

Ο Ρογκ όντως είπε Μεγαλειοτάτη, Υψηλότατοι. Αναρωτιέμαι αν τα μούτρα ήταν εν μέρει γιατί η Μεγαλειοτάτη δεν εμφανίστηκε και ήρθαν μόνο οι μισοί υψηλότατοι. Bέβαια ήταν προγραμματισμένο, στο επίσημο πρόγραμμα της τελετής στην πρώτη σελίδα είχε χαιρετισμό από τον Χάρη. Πολύ γέλασα με τον κάμερος, τον Τζόνσον και τις κυρίες τους που χόρευαν. Οπωσδήποτε καλύτερα από την δική μας τελετή λήξης που έφυγαν όλοι οι επίσημοι πριν το τέλος. Παρεμπιπτόντως, ανακοινώθηκε ότι ο Κόου θα αναλάβει θέση γενικού δερβέναγα ολυμπιακής κληρονομίας, κοινώς θα ασχοληθεί με τη διάθεση της ολυμπιακής περιουσίας μέχρι το 2016. Αυτός ο άνθρωπος δεν σταματάει τη μάσα με τίποτα. Είναι παράδειγμα προ μίμηση για κάθε μέτριο μυαλό με γρήγορα πόδια. 

Πριν την τελετή, σε συνέντευξή του, ο σκηνοθέτης της παράστασης είχε πει ότι όταν έμαθε τι σχεδίαζε ο Μπόιλ για τη φλόγα κατάλαβε ότι θα πρέπει να κάνει κάτι εξίσου εντυπωσιακό για το σβήσιμο της φλόγας. Εγώ δεν είδα τίποτα εντυπωσιακό, έγινε ό,τι και στην τελετή έναρξης παιγμένο προς τα πίσω. Ο (υποθέτω) φοίνικας που κρεμόταν πάνω από τη φλόγα τι σχέση είχε με τα υπόλοιπα; Τουλάχιστον το χορευτικό ήταν καλό, μας είπαν ότι βλέπαμε το κορ ντε μπαλέ του Κόβεντ Γκάρντεν, αλλά μερικές δεν μου φάνηκαν επαγγελματίες μπαλαρίνες, εκτός αν το μπαλέτο πλέον δέχεται και τις στρουμπουλές χορεύτριες. Χμ, ενδιαφέρον θα είχε αθλητικής εμπνεύσεως μπαλέτο, με σφαιροβόλες και αρσιβαρίστες. Οι αρσιβαρίστες να πετάνε στον αέρα τις σφαιροβόλες. 

Σχετικά με την ελληνική ομάδα: είχε κανέναν αθλητή; Γιατί όταν τους έδειξε ο φακός εγώ είδα μόνο κάτι σιτεμένα παλικάρια που μάλλον για παράγοντες τους έκοψα, παρά για αθλητές. Παρεμπιπτόντως, έχω μια απορία: γιατί δεν ακούμε ποτέ Έλληνα αθλητή να πηγαίνει σε αμερικάνικο πανεπιστήμιο με αθλητοϋποτροφία; Ή έστω, κανέναν Έλληνα κωπηλάτη σε Καίμπριτζ/ Οξφόρδη; Και μη μου πείτε δεν είναι αρκετά καλοί, γιατί για τους πιο πολλούς αρκεί καλούτσικη εμφάνιση σε διεθνή αγώνα. Και μετά πάνε Αμερική και έχουν την καλύτερη φαρμακευτική τεχνολογία. 

Τέλος πάντων, πάει κι αυτό, φινίτο λα μούζικα κλπ. Επειδή οι πιθανότητες να βρεθώ στο Ρίο είναι ελάχιστες, τώρα βάζουμε πλώρη για Κωνσταντινούπολη το 2020. Οι υποψήφιες πόλεις είναι Μαδρίτη, Τόκυο και Κωνσταντινούπολη και πιστεύω ότι η ΔΟΕ θα θελήσει να κάνει ακόμα μεγαλύτερο άνοιγμα προς τις μουσουλμανικές χώρες και η Τουρκία να επιδείξει πόσο προοδευτική χώρα είναι και πόσο ισχυρή οικονομία κλπ κλπ. Λόγω οικονομικής κρίσης, λίγες οι υποψήφιες πόλεις αυτή τη φορά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2012)

SBE said:


> Χμ, ενδιαφέρον θα είχε αθλητικής εμπνεύσεως μπαλέτο, με σφαιροβόλες και αρσιβαρίστες. Οι αρσιβαρίστες να πετάνε στον αέρα τις σφαιροβόλες.


Εγώ θα πρότεινα με αρσιβαρίστριες και αναβάτες ίππων: οι αρσιβαρίστριες να σηκώνουν στον αέρα τους τζόκεϊ, που είναι και εντελώς ρεαλιστικό.


----------



## SBE (Aug 13, 2012)

Άλλη απορία: η Κένυα και η Ουγκάντα έχουν επίσημη γλώσσα τα σουαχίλι. Σ'αυτό οφείλεται άραγε το ότι ο πρώτος κι ο τρίτος του Μαραθώνιου έχουν το ίδιο επίθετο;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 13, 2012)

Μιμίδιο, μιμίδιο: McKayla not impressed.
http://mckaylaisnotimpressed.tumblr.com/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/mckayla-is-not-impressed
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...-not-impressed-fab-five-photos_n_1760225.html
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/08/11/mckayla-maroney-not-impressed-instagram_n_1768928.html


----------



## SBE (Aug 13, 2012)

Αλήθεια, μ'αυτήν τη Μακέιλα αναρωτιόμουν μήπως βλέπαμε περίπτωση "δημιουργικής ορθογραφίας" της θηλυκής εκδοχής του ονόματος Μιχάλης.


----------



## SBE (Aug 13, 2012)

Μου κάνει εντύπωση ο μεγάλος ενθουσιασμός από Ελλάδα για την τελετή λήξης, τη στιγμή που εδώ οι μουσικοκριτικοί πιο πολύ συμφωνούν με τον Δόχτορα πιο πάνω. Μα τόσο- τόσο πολύ είναι οι Έλληνες θαυμαστές της αγγλικής χαζοπόπ; Εγώ θυμάμαι ότι εν Ελλάδι πιο πολύ τα αμερικάνικα τσαρτ ακούγαμε (και ήταν σαφώς ανώτεροι, μετά μετακόμισα εδώ και έχασα κάθε επαφή με την Αμερική και μετά βγήκαν τα ρηάλιτι και μετά...).


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2012)

SBE said:


> Άλλη απορία: η Κένυα και η Ουγκάντα έχουν επίσημη γλώσσα τα σουαχίλι. Σ'αυτό οφείλεται άραγε το ότι ο πρώτος κι ο τρίτος του Μαραθώνιου έχουν το ίδιο επίθετο;



Κενιάτες είναι και οι τρεις. Υπάρχει ο Wilson Kiprotich Kebenei, που δεν είναι ολυμπιονίκης. Υπάρχει ο Wilson Kipsang Kiprotich, που πήρε τώρα το χάλκινο. Και υπάρχει και ο Stephen Kiprotich, που πήρε το χρυσό. Μισός Κενιάτης κι αυτός, στα σύνορα των δύο χωρών γεννημένος.

Γιατί τα ονόματά τους αρχίζουν από Kip-:
I am finally starting to understand the Kenyan, and specifically the Kalenjin, naming system. When you hear a Kenyan’s last name, it’s not actually his last name. For example, many Americans know Richard Kiplagat because he ran at Iona College in the U.S. But Richard’s last name isn’t Kiplagat; it’s Kore. Richard Kiplagat Kore. But the Kalenjin tradition is to name children based on the situation when they were physically born. And they are more commonly referred to by that name. So it’s hard to tell who’s related and who’s not. For example, Luke Kipkosgei’s brother just left for Lindenwood College in the United States. The share the same true last name, or father’s name, but he goes by a kip-something; not Kipkosgei. How would anyone know they are brothers? It’s confusing. What’s interesting, though, is the Kalenjin meaning of these words. Kiplagat means “born at night.” Kipchumba means “born amongst white people.” Kiprotich means “born when the cows are grazing.” And so on. I’ve learned a lot more, but seem to be forgetting them now. Maybe someone can list a few names and their meanings in the comment section.

The “Kip-” part of the name symbolizes that it’s a male. A female would get the prefix “Chip-” So, let’s see if you’re following along. A female is born in an American hospital with mostly white doctors - what is she called? If you guessed “Chipchumba” move forward two places.
http://runningtimes.com/Article.aspx?ArticleID=10369


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 13, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Νατζέγια (λευκορ.) ή Ναντέζντα (ρωσ., Ελπίδα δηλαδή, η γλυκιά μου) *Α*σταπτσ*ού*κ :) :) :) . Τόση θηλυκότητα σπανίως βλέπει κανείς. :) Οπότε, η υπόθεσή σου μου φαίνεται λογική.



Πάει, τη ματιάσαμε την Ασταπτσούκ. ;)


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2012)

SBE said:


> Μου κάνει εντύπωση ο μεγάλος ενθουσιασμός από Ελλάδα για την τελετή λήξης...


Νομίζω επειδή σαν συναυλία είχε κάτι για το καθένα. Σαν θέαμα ήταν πολύχρωμο, αεικίνητο, με το κιτς να θεωρείται αναπόφευκτο μέσα στη φιλοσοφία «τα δοκιμάζουμε όλα». Αλλά σαν μενού στο τζουκ μποξ μπορώ να σου πω τρία-τέσσερα (τουλάχιστον) πράγματα που άγγιξαν εμένα (ακόμα και τους Elbow που δεν τους ήξερα τούς βάζω στα συν — μην πέσετε να με φάτε!) και εύκολα να βρω τρία-τέσσερα που θα άγγιζαν τους τριαντάρηδες ή τους εικοσάρηδες. Στην εξίσωση δεν βάζουμε τον δόκτορα, που δεν έχει καλές σχέσεις με την αγγλική μουσική σκηνή, ούτε εκείνους τους Βρετανούς που τα έχουν φάει με τη σέσουλα και τα αντιμετωπίζουν κυνικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 13, 2012)

Πώς λεγόντουσαν εκείνοι οι εκπρόσωποι της αγγλικής μουσικής σκηνής που βγήκαν με τα μιλιτέρ σε στιλ S.A.G.A.P.O. (light) για να επιβεβαιώσουν τους στίχους του υμνωδού Λένον (του από βιδεακίου εκπεμφθέντος και με ανθρώπινο εκτυπωτή 3D αποτυπωθέντος --sort of) και τα λοιπά ολυμπιακά και πανανθρώπινα;

Α, και φυσικά είχε κάτι για τον καθένα. Ακόμη και για μένα. Μέχρι και Life of Brian...
Και τρία τέσσερα που άγγιζαν τους σεβάσμιους γέροντες σαν εμένα είχε (πάλι καλά που δεν έβαλαν τους Ποιους να πουν όλη την τριλογία του CSI)....


----------



## Zazula (Aug 13, 2012)

SBE said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως το σύμβολο για τα μίλια δεν είναι Μ κι όχι m;


To m είναι το σύμβολο των αγγλικών οδικών πινακίδων και για τα μέτρα (σε ταμπέλες ένδειξης πλάτους, ύψους ή μήκους οχήματος) και για τα μίλια (σε πληροφοριακές ταμπέλες αποστάσεων) — αν και συχνά υπάρχει ολόκληρη η λέξη: mile(s).
http://assets.dft.gov.uk/publications/signing-the-way/signing-the-way.pdf
http://assets.dft.gov.uk/publications/traffic-signs-manual/traffic-signs-manual-chapter-07.pdf


----------



## SBE (Aug 13, 2012)

Κι ένα άλλο θέμα, με αφορμή αυτό εδώ το άρθρο και άλλα πολλά: τι κάνουμε τώρα; Ή, όπως θα ρώταγα εγώ, τι χρειάζεται για να υπάρξει αθλητισμός στην Ελλάδα; Και τέλος πάντων, τι ζητάνε οι αθλητές, που όλο φωνάζουν ότι η πολιτεία τους ξέχασε κλπ κλπ; 

Η δική μου εμπειρία στον μαζικό αθλητισμό στην Ελλάδα δεν ήταν καλή, και φοβάμαι ότι δεν έχει αλλάξει και πολύ η κατάσταση τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια. Έχω αναφέρει τους γυμναστές- δεσμοφύλακες που είχα στο σχολείο που σε έκαναν να μισήσεις τα σπορ, κι αν κρίνω από το πόσο τεμπελόσκυλα είναι οι συνομήλικοί μου (και κυρίως οι συνομήλικές μου), κάτι πρέπει να πήγε στραβά με όλους στο σχολείο, ακόμα και με αυτούς που είχαν αραχτούς και χαλαρούς γυμναστές. Γιατί βεβαίως όλα ξεκινάνε από την επιθυμία να δοκιμάσεις κάτι. Και συνεχίζονται με την επιθυμία να θέλεις να είσαι δραστήριος όσο μεγαλώνεις. Λένε ότι όταν η επιλογή είναι ανάμεσα στο φραπέ στην πλατεία, δύο ευρώ, και τον αγώνα τένις, δέκα ευρώ (ενοικίαση γηπέδου, αγορά εξοπλισμού κλπ), κερδίζει ο φραπές, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι είναι μόνο οικονομικό το πρόβλημα. Υπάρχει πάντα το σπορ της πεζοπορίας στη φύση, μηδέν ευρώ, αλλά πόσοι το κάνουν; Κι όταν μπάνιο στη θάλασσα σημαίνει ποτά στο μπαρ με μουσική διαπασών και δε βρέχουμε ούτε το δαχτυλάκι μας, τι ναυτικός λαός και πράσινα άλογα...

Η αντίστοιχη εμπειρία μου στο ΗΒ: 
Λονδίνο, όπου σε ηλικία 25 ετών ξεκινάω μαθήματα κολύμβησης και κάποια στιγμή συμμετέχω σε έναν μίνι μαραθώνιο κολύμβησης χωρίς να γίνω ρεζίλι, δοκιμάζω καταδύσεις από βατήρα (φοβόμουν να πηδήξω στο νερό κι είπα να κάνω ομοιοπαθητική), καταλήγω ότι μου αρέσει καλύτερα η φύση κι όχι το κολυμβητήριο και το ρίχνω στις καταδύσεις, γιατί μικρή έβλεπα τα ντοκυμαντέρ του Κουστώ. Στην Ελλάδα όταν το ανέφερα με ρωτάγανε αν πήγαινα με ψαροντούφεκο. Όχι, δεν με ενδιαφέρει να ρημάξω την πανίδα, να την δω θέλω. Κάπου εκεί μαθαίνω να οδηγώ και βάρκα με μηχανή και την καταβρίσκω με την ταχύτητα, δοκιμάζω και λίγο ιστιοπλοΐα, αλλά δεν μου πολυάρεσε να με κουνάει η θάλασσα και να κάνω εμετό όλη την ώρα. Κι όλα αυτά έγιναν απλά, το ένα μετά το άλλο, χωρίς να χρειαστεί να ψάξω ή να πολυξοδευτώ και το κυριότερο, χωρίς να μου πει ποτέ κανένας ότι δεν τα κάνω σωστά. Τα λάθη μου διορθώνονταν με σοβαρό και διδακτικό τρόπο. 
Παρομοίως, πάω για μάθημα τένις και είτε χτύπαγα τη μπάλα σωστά, είτε την έστελνα στον ουρανό οι προπονητές αντιδρούσαν λες κι έπαιζε ο Φέντερερ ο θεός. Στο Λονδίνο έμαθα να πετάω μπάλλες (και πέτρες) με το χέρι και να πηγαίνουν εκεί που θέλω. Στην Ελλάδα κανένας ποτέ δε με διόρθωσε, μόνο με κορόιδευαν για την αστοχία. Ποτέ κανένας δεν μου είπε ότι τη μπάλλα δεν την κλωτσάμε με τα δάχτυλα, γιατί πονάει. Αυτονόητο για μερικούς, αλλά όχι για μένα. Α, και στην Ελλάδα, επειδή μεγάλωσα σε διαμέρισμα δεν έμαθα ποτέ ποδήλατο και τώρα που ξέρω ποδήλατο (με δωρεάν μαθήματα από το δήμο) θέλω να βάλω μια φωνή στους γονείς μου που μου το στέρησαν. Και έχω δοκιμάσει κι άλλα περίεργα σπορ αλλά δε μου άρεσαν. Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ο καιρός, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις πολλά έξω. Ενώ στην Ελλάδα που μπορούμε, η οικογενειακή έξοδος είναι προς την ταβέρνα. 

Τα'πα και ξεθύμανα για μια ακόμη φορά


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2012)

Ένα άρθρο για το πώς έχει αλλάξει η τεχνολογία τον τρόπο που παρακολουθούμε τους ολυμπιακούς. 

Προσωπικά πιο πολύ συνειδητοποίησα σε αυτούς τους ολυμπιακούς το ρόλο του προπονητή, ειδικά σε αγωνίσματα όπως το ταεκβοντό κλπ που οι προπονητές είναι και συνήγοροι των αθλητών. Στο στίβο δεν τους βλέπεις ποτέ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 14, 2012)

*Ο Ελιτισμός των Άγγλων*

Τι λέτε κι εσείς, οι αγγλογνώστριες και αγγλογνώστες;


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2012)

Καλά, εντάξει ο καθένας ό,τι θέλει λέει. 

Για διάβασε κι αυτό (με το οποίο συμφωνώ σε πολλά σημεία), είναι από τα μπλογκ του ΝΜΕ, αλλά το στελνω στη βερσιόν με τα σχόλια του κοινού.


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2012)

Να πω κάτι που μου είπε κάποιος που παρακολουθεί στενά τη βασιλική οικογένεια (για επαγγελματικούς λόγους, κι όχι δεν είναι παπαράτσος):
Τι μήνυμα στέλνει η εικόνα της σημαίας και πάνω της καθισμένοι οι Τέικ Δατ να τραγουδάνε "We will rule the world";
Πώς μπορεί να αντιληφθεί αυτό το μήνυμα ένας Ιρακινός, ένας Αφγανός ή ένας Κύπριος ή και οποισδήποτε από τις χώρες της Κοινοπολιτείας- αποικιοκρατίας;
Σύμφωνα λοιπόν με το συνομιλητή μου ήταν σωστό το ότι δεν εμφανίστηκε να συνδέεται με αυτό όχι μόνο η βασίλισσα αλλά και όλοι όσοι θα καθίσουν στο θρόνο μετά από αυτήν (κι η αλήθεια είναι ότι απόρησα που, εντάξει, η βασίλισσα δεν πήγε, δεν έστειλε τον Κάρολο, δεν στέλνει ούτε τον Γουλιέλμο; Με τη δικαιολογία ότι είχε υποχρεώσεις στη μονάδα του, μισή ώρα δρόμο με ελικόπτερο, ενώ εμφανιζόταν κάθε μέρα στα αθλητικά, πηγαίνοντας με ελικόπτερο από την ιστιοπλοΐα στο στάδιο; ). Και φυσικά ο Ρογκ είχε κατεβασμένα μούτρα λόγω της υποβάθμισης της τελετής με τις απουσίες και γι'αυτό δεν προσάρμοσε την προσφώνησή του και δεν είπε πολλά- πολλά. 
Υπερβολές; Ίσως. Ίσως και όχι.


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2012)

Διαβάζω πάντως ότι η "καλή" τελετή λήξης, με τα ονόματα της μουσικής, ήταν στο Χάιντ Παρκ, που είχε συναυλία και γιγαντοοθόνες και εκεί τραγούδησαν όσοι δεν κλήθηκαν να γεμίσουν τα κενά της επίσημης τελετής (οι Μπλερ, π.χ.). 
Εγώ ανέφερα πιο πάνω πως τις ημέρες των αγώνων είδα να κυκλοφορεί παντού ένα είδος Άγγλων που σπάνια το πετυχαίνεις στην καθημερινή σου ζωή, που υπάρχει αλλά διατηρεί χαμηλό προφίλ. Την τελετή λήξης την είδα σε γιγαντοοθόνη στο Γκρίνουιτς κι ήταν απότομη προσγείωση στα γνωστά το περιβάλλον. Ο μεθυσμένος με τη μπύρα στο πλαστικό ποτήρι, που σε σπρώχνει για να σου πάρει τη θέση και που ζητωκραυγάζει παράφωνα εθνικιστικά (όχι πατριωτικά) σλόγκαν. Ο σεκιουριτάς που σου φωνάζει όλο αγριάδα να κάνεις στην άκρη. Η Αγγλίδα με το πλατινέ μαλλί κουρτίνα, τις άσπρες ψηλοτάκουνες γόβες, το ψεύτικο μαύρισμα και το φούξια κραγιόν που ανεβάζει τη μπλούζα για να δείξει στιγμιαία το περιεχόμενο, σε μια έξαρση ενθουσιασμού, ενώ την περιχύνουν οι διπλανοί της με μπύρα φωνάζοντας συνθήματα γηπέδου. Λίγο πιο συγκρατημένα από τα αίσχη που μας δείχνουν από το Φαληράκι και την Ίμπιζα, αλλά στο ίδιο πνεύμα. 
Στην επιστροφή μου έπρεπε να πάρω τη γραμμή που επέστρεφε από το στάδιο, περίμενα να περάσουν δυο- τρία τρένα μέχρι να χωρέσω σε κάποιο βαγόνι. Κι εκεί, άνθρωποι μεγαλύτεροι, σοβαροί, η κοινωνική ομάδα των θεατών των αγώνων, κουρασμένοι και χωρίς παιδιά- ήταν άλλωστε μία η ώρα. Λίγο μελαγχολικοί. Δεν ήταν η ευφορία που είχα δει γυρίζοντας σπίτι στην Αθήνα μετά την τελετή λήξης το 2004. Ίσως γιατί στο στάδιο απαγορεύονταν τα οινοπνευματώδη κι έτσι ήταν αναγκασμένοι αυτοί που δώσανε 500 λίρες το εισιτήριο στον εξώστη να παρακολουθήσουν με πλήρη διαύγεια μια μέτρια παράσταση πλέιμπακ με τραγουδιστές που δεν ήταν της γενιάς τους, για να ξυπνήσουν αναμνήσεις (πολύ μικροί για τους Χου, πολύ μεγάλοι για τις Μπαχαρούλες). Και για όσους λένε ότι οι Άγγλοι ξέρουν να φτιάχνουν θέαμα να θυμίσω ότι αυτό που είδαμε την Κυριακή, μείον τα πυροτεχνήματα, το βλέπουμε οι εν Αγγλία κάθε Σάββατο στην τηλεόραση άμα θέλουμε (και πολλοί δεν θέλουμε). Για την τελετή λήξης θέλεις κάτι πιο μεγάλο, πιο διαφορετικό. Και δεν ξέρω ποιός διάλεξε να έχει διαφορετικό σκηνοθέτη η τελετή από την τελετή έναρξης και γιατί ειδικά αυτόν, που όπως δείχνει το βιογραφικό του είναι μια μετριότητα, ένας σουξεδιάρης που σκηνοθετεί τις παραστάσεις των Τέικ Δατ και της σοπράνο των άσχετων από κλασσική μουσική Κάθριν Τζένκινς, στενός συνεργάτης του Σάιμον Φούλερ που είναι ατζέντης λαϊκών καλλιτεχνών και λοιπών ατραξιόν, που εμφανίστηκαν στην τελετή λήξης. Δηλαδή για κάποιον που ξέρει λίγο τα μουσικά της χώρας ήταν παρεΐστικη υπόθεση η τελετή, μαζί τα φάγαμε κλπ. 
Διάβαζα κάπου ότι εκτός από τον Μπόουι που δεν εμφανίζεται πλέον για λόγους υγείας, προτάσεις έγιναν σε πολλά μεγάλα ονόματα όπως οι Ρόλινγκ Στόουν κλπ και όλοι αρνήθηκαν, γιατί άραγε; Όχι για τις αμοιβές, λέει, αλλά γιατί ο προϋπολογισμός για το θέαμα ήταν λέει μικρός. Νομίζω όμως ότι υπήρχε και κάτι ακόμα: δεν τους άρεσε ο καλλιτεχνικός διευθυντής. Κι έτσι μάζεψε τη δευτεράντζα η υπόθεση. 

ΥΓ Ένδειξη του ποιοί παρακολούθησαν τους Ολυμπιακούς: όταν το μπιμπισί έδειξε ότι οι Γάλλοι πουλάγανε εισιτήρια οι ουρές στο Γαλλικό Σπίτι έφτασαν τα 1000 άτομα στις έξι το πρωί. Για το Τσέχικο Σπίτι, που αγόρασα εγώ εισιτήρια αφού το είδα στη Νιου Γιορκ Τάιμς, έγραψε η Σαν- και δεν αυξήθηκε η ουρά. Που σημαίνει ότι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι βλέπουν ειδήσεις στο μπιμπισί (που δεν έχουν γενικά μεγάλη ακροαματικότητα) και δεν διαβάζουν τη Σαν (που έχει τη μεγαλύτερη κυκλοφορία). Η τελετή λήξης όμως απευθυνόταν στους αναγνώστες της Σαν, όχι στους θεατές των ειδήσεων του μπιμπισί. Κι ίσως γι'αυτό άρεσε τόσο στους Έλληνες που εγώ που λείπω 20 χρόνια από την Ελλάδα τους βλέπω να έχουν εξελιχτεί πιο πολύ προς τους πρώτους. 

ΥΓ2 Ήταν αρκετά ελιτίστικα όσα έγραψα ή χρειάζομαι κι άλλη προσπάθεια;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 14, 2012)

*Σ*ούπερ *Β*ρετανικά *Ε*λιτίστικα! :) :)


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2012)

Και δικαιώνομαι: μόλις πληροφορήθηκα ότι ο καλλιτεχνικός διευθυντής της τελετής φτιάχνει και το X-Factor, άρα όταν λέω ότι αυτά τα βλέπουμε κάθε Σάββατο στην τηλεόραση, άμα θέλουμε, ξέρω τι λέω. Κι η απορία μένει: αφού το X-Factor κυκλοφορεί και την Ελλάδα απαράλλαχτο, γιατί εντυπωσιάστηκαν οι Έλληνες δημοσιογράφοι; Εκτός... :devil::devil::devil:
Εκτός αν έγραψαν την κριτική τους νωρίς νωρίς για να πανε για ύπνο ή την είχαν ετοιμάσει από την προηγούμενη για να προλάβουν την προθεσμία. 
Το ίδιο έκαναν κι οι Άγγλοι (σε τα μας; τα ξέρουμε αυτά τα κόλπα), γι'αυτό σήμερα δημοσιεύονται οι σωστές κριτικές, που το θάβουν το θέαμα. 
Και ξέρεις, είναι περίεργο. Η τελετή έναρξης δε μου πολυάρεσε, αλλά πολλοί ενθουσιάστηκαν. Ενώ στην τελετή λήξης βλέπω πολλά παράπονα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Σ*ούπερ *Β*ρετανικά *Ε*λιτίστικα! :) :)



Τότε να συνεχίσω, γιατί σήμερα έχω πάρει φόρα να βρίζω τη χώρα, έθαψα ήδη το Σόχο και τη μεταθατσερική βρώμα, μιζέρια και αστεγοσύνη στο νήμα των βιβλιοπωλείων.


----------



## SBE (Aug 23, 2012)

Η παραολυμπιάδα δεν έχει την ίδια δημοσιότητα, αλλά έχει ενδιαφέρον το πόσοι τρόποι υπάρχουν για να ντοπαριστεί κανείς "φυσικά".


----------



## SBE (Aug 28, 2012)

Ξέρω ότι δεν είναι το ίδιο με τους Ολυμπιακούς, αλλά απόκτησα εισιτήριο για την αυριανή τελετή έναρξης της Παραολυμπιάδας και είμαι πολύ ενθουσιασμένη. Ελπίζω να μην προκύψει παρόμοια πατάτα με την προηγούμενη τελετή. 
Δυστυχώς, το εισιτήριο είναι σε πιντιέφ επειδή δεν προλάβαιναν να μου το στείλουν, κλαψ, λύγμ, δεν μπορώ να το κορνιζάρω. Μπορώ βεβαίως να το τυπώσω σε καλό χαρτί όποτε θέλω, αλλά δεν είναι το ίδιο. 
Επίσης υπάρχει προειδοποίηση ότι μπορεί να κάθομαι σε θέση που προοριζόταν για δημοσιογράφο, δηλαδή με τραπέζι και καρέκλα αντί για κάθισμα γηπέδου. Θα σας πω εντυπώσεις.


----------



## SBE (Aug 30, 2012)

Ξέρω ότι ελάχιστη δημοσιότητα έχουν οι παραολυμπιακοί αγώνες και η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν είχα σκοπό να βγάλω εισιτήρια κλπ κλπ. Παρόλα αυτά, μια φίλη μου φανατική Ολυμπιακιά θα χόρευε στην τελετή έναρξης και της είχα υποσχεθεί ότι θα την έβλεπα. Επειδή επίσης μου άρεσε το Ολυμπιακό Πάρκο και θα ήθελα να ξαναπάω μια μέρα να εκμεταλλευτώ ό,τι προσφέρει μια μέρα εκεί, πέρα από τα αθλητικά. Γι' αυτό κοίταζα για εισιτήρια πού και πού, και έτσι βρέθηκα με εισιτήριο για την τελετή έναρξης. Ένα μόνο εισιτήριο, αλλά πέρα από το ότι στο στάδιο θα βρίσκονταν κι άλλοι γνωστοί μου, καθισμένοι αλλού, όπως πολύ σωστά είχε πει κάποιος, το Ολυμπιακό Πάρκο είναι το μόνο μέρος στο Λονδίνο που δεν αισθάνεσαι μόνος μέσα στο πλήθος. Κι αυτό φυσικά οφείλεται στην ευδιαθεσία των θεατών και των εθελοντών. 
Μια και δυο λοιπόν, χτες το απόγεμα ξεκίνησα και στο τρένο ήμουνα δίπλα σε μια κοπέλλα σε αναπηρική καρέκλα που κουβέντιαζε με μια άλλη κι από τη συζήτηση έμαθα ότι:
α. η ανάπηρη ήταν αμερικανίδα (μίλαγε με δυσκολία, οπότε δεν μπορούσες να καταλάβεις προφορά)
β. ήταν μπλόγκερ σε θέματα αναπηρίας
γ. μόλις είχε τελειώσει μεταπτυχιακά και σκεφτόταν να επιστρέψει στο πανεπιστήμιο
δ. η καρέκλα ήταν αυτοματισμένη και ανεβοκατέβαινε ώστε η ανάπηρη να βρίσκεται στο ύψος ανθρώπου μετρίου αναστήματος όταν κυκλοφορεί και στο ύψος καθιστού ανθρώπου όταν είναι π.χ. στο τραπέζι. 
Συζητούσαν τα ψυχολογικά οφέλη της καρέκλας αυτής. 

Επειδή έφτασα νωρίς, είπα να σκοτώσω λίγο χρόνο στο εμπορικό κέντρο που υποχρεωτικά περνάει από μέσα του ο δρόμος για το Στάδιο. Το εμπορικό κέντρο άνοιξε πριν μερικούς μήνες, είναι μεγαλύτερη και πιο φανταιζί βερσιόν κέντρου στα δυτικά. Μερικά μαγαζιά είναι ολοφάνερα φτιαγμένα για να εκμεταλλευτούν την ολυμπιακή τρέλλα (και το ότι όσοι δεν είχαν εισιτήρια πήγαιναν στο εμπορικό κέντρο κι έψαχναν), για παράδειγμα η γνωστή αμερικανική εταιρία εσωρούχων με τον διάσημο κατάλογο άνοιξε εκεί το πρώτο της μαγαζί εν Ευρώπη, και τώρα ετοιμάζεται να ανοίξει στο κεντρικό Λονδίνο. Α, και κάτι για τους κυρίους: στη βιτρίνα τους είχαν τον κορσέ-φόρεμα της Ντούτσεν Κρούς (ή όπως προφέρεται το όνομά της). Αν αυτό είναι στο σώμα της μικρής Ολλανδέζας, και μας βεβαίωναν ότι είναι, δεν θα έλεγα ότι μοιάζει για γυναίκα 50 κιλά, 1,80. Βεβαίως, η κούκλα δεν είχε χέρια και πόδια και κεφάλι. Μπορεί με αυτά να φαίνεται μινιατούρα. Τέλος πάντων, δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μας. 
Kάποια στιγμή εδέησα να μπω στο στάδιο και ανακάλυψα ότι είχα θέση πρώτο τραπέζι πίστα, κοντά στο λουλούδι με τη φλόγα, πίσω από τον ιστό που αργότερα έβαλαν τη σημαία των αγώνων. Και ήμουνα στο επάνω διάζωμα, που είναι σκεπασμένο, αλλά μπροστά μπροστά, δηλαδή ό,τι χρειάζεται για να βλέπεις χωρίς να βρέχεσαι. Το μειονέκτημα ήταν ότι η σκηνή ήταν μακριά, αλλά είχαμε οθόνες. 
Μπαίνοντας μας έδιναν μήλα με την οδηγία να μην τα φάμε ακόμα και το πρόγραμμα, μια σελίδα πολύ καλαίσθητη που εξηγούσε τι θα δούμε. Διότι δεν υπάρχει περιγραφή όπως στην τηλεόραση. Μισή ώρα πριν την έναρξη είχαμε έναν κωμικό του ποδαριού (στάνταπ) ανάπηρο με κοντά χέρια, γνωστό από την τηλεόραση μαζί με έναν μεταφραστή στη νοηματική, οι οποίοι εκτός από τα αστεία μας εξήγησαν τι θα κάνουμε με το μήλο και μας επισήμαναν τους ας τους πούμε ανιματέρ μας, δυο νέους με φωτεινά μπαστούνια που όλο το βράδυ πήγαιναν πάνω κάτω στους διαδρόμους και χόρευαν και μας εμψύχωναν να χειροκροτούμε. Κάναμε πρόβα και το πώς λέμε στη νοηματική I am what I am, με σκοπό να συνοδεύσουμε τους τραγουδιστές μετά, το ξέχασα ήδη, παρόλο που ήταν εύκολο, διότι περιλάμβανε μεγάλες κινήσεις με τα χέρια που ενοχλούν τους διπλανούς. Μας ενημέρωσαν ότι σε περίπτωση βροχής, όχι ομπρέλες, θα μας μοίραζαν αδιάβροχα μιας χρήσεως. Τελικά δεν χρειάστηκαν. Μας έδειξαν και μερικά φιλμάκια για τους αγώνες. 
Πίσω μου δυο Κινεζάκια γύρω στα τέσσερα έτρωγαν το μήλο τους και μετά κοιμήθηκαν, κι οι γονείς τους πέρασαν το υπόλοιπο βράδυ να τα κρατάνε αγκαλιά. Κι ύστερα ήρθε η ώρα της τελετής, που ξεκίνησε με αντίστροφη μέτρηση και με αεροπλάνο φωτισμένο να πλησιάζει το στάδιο (στις οθόνες), με πιλότο αθλητή χωρίς πόδια από τα φιλμάκια, αφήνοντας πίσω πυροτεχνήματα. 
Σε εκείνο το σημείο εμένα με έπιασε συγκίνηση γιατί από μικρή ήθελα να πάω σε μια τελετή έναρξης και πάντα ήταν είτε πανάκριβες είτε αδύνατο να βρεις. Βεβαίως αυτή εδώ ήταν τελετή φτωχός συγγενής. Ε, τι να κάνουμε. 
Συνεχίζεται.


----------



## SBE (Aug 30, 2012)

Η συνέχεια.

Διαβάζω στις εφημερίδες- και μου το λένε και γνωστοί - ότι το 4 που έχει αναλάβει τη μετάδοση της παραολυμπιάδας πετσόκοψε την τελετή έναρξης με διαφημίσεις. Πάνω που ήμουνα έτοιμη να πω ότι στο στάδιο τα βλέπεις μεν όλα, αλλά χάνεις την περιγραφή. Τελικά χρειάζεται σπίτι, καλός παρουσιαστής και χωρίς διαφημίσεις. 
Άλλο πλεονέκτημα: στο στάδιο δε βλέπεις την κατσουφιασμένη φάτσα της Ελισάβετ. Βλέπεις κάτι μακριά που σου λένε είναι η Ελισάβετ, κι αυτό είναι όλο. Οι οθόνες την έδειχναν λίγο, άλλωστε την προσοχή μας συγκέντρωναν άλλα. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως κάπου διάβαζα σχόλιο ότι ο εθνικός ύμνος της Αγγλίας ακούγεται καλύτερα στη νοηματική γλώσσα. :devil:
Δεν πρόκειται να περιγράψω, όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε το είδατε. Παρατηρήσεις:
Θέμα λέει ο Διαφωτισμός. Τον διαφωτισμό εγώ τον έχω συνδέσει με τον Βολταίρο κι όχι με την Αγγλία, αλλά τέλος πάντων. 
Για την_ παρακατιανή _τελετή κράτησαν όλες τις καλές ιδέες που έπρεπε να είχαμε δει στην άλλη τελετή έναρξης. Επειδή όλες τις σχεδίασαν μαζί, φαντάζομαι πώς πήγε η υπόθεση: για αυτή που θα έβλεπε όλος ο κόσμος, λαϊκισμός και άγιος ο Θεός, dumbing down κλπ. Για αυτή εδώ αφήσανε τα "σοβαρά" ζητήματα. Αυτός ο διαχωρισμός, που έχει ενταθεί τα τελευταία χρόνια στη χώρα, είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα τα καινούργια επεισόδια του Big Bang Theory να παίζονται στις έντεκα το βράδυ. Γιατί η λογική είναι ότι ένας νορμάλ άνθρωπος δεν συγκινείται από τις κωμικές περιπέτειες τεσσάρων πανεπιστημιακών (των θετικών επιστημών). Οπότε λίγο- πολύ οι θετικές επιστήμες πήγαν πακέτο με τις αναπηρίες. Oι πνευματικές αναπηρίες πακέτο με τις σωματικές. Όχι, δε λέω ότι αυτό είναι το νόημα που ήθελαν να περάσουν.

Και μια που ανέφερα το σήριαλ, έλαβα με το που εμφανίστηκε ο Χόκιν SMS που με ρώταγε "πού είναι ο Σέλντον;" Απάντησα: "Ασφαλιστικά μέτρα". Όσοι βλέπετε το σήριαλ θα καταλάβετε. 

Ήταν επίσης εμφανές ότι δόθηκε έμφαση στα ρούχα των χορευτών, και δεν υπήρχε πολύ χρήμα για τα άλλα, αλλά η τελετή ήταν σοβαρή και είχε στο κέντρο τους αθλητές. Σχετικά με τους αθλητές:
Πολλοί έφυγαν μετά την παρέλαση προφανώς γιατί σήμερα είχαν αγωνίσματα. Αυτό δεν το βλέπεις στην τηλεόραση. Αν και το καλύτερο ήταν οι Κινέζοι, που κάθονταν κοντά στη φλόγα. Όσοι είχαν απομείνει μέχρι το τέλος βγάλανε από δέκα φωτογραφικές έκαστος και μαζεύτηκαν όλοι κοντά να φωτογραφήσουν τη φλόγα. 
Ο Πιστόριους είναι ένας παίδαρος δύο μέτρα, λεπτός όπως όλοι οι δρομείς, που σε αντίθεση με άλλους δεν καταλάβαινες ότι δεν έχει πόδια όταν περπατάει, υποθέτω γιατί είναι φοβερά γυμνασμένος. 
Οι αθλητές γενικώς ήταν όλοι σαν αθλητές. Φανταζόμουν ότι εγώ θα έτρεχα σα χελώνα δίπλα τους, κι ας είμαι αρτιμελής. 
Ο δόχτορας είχε δίκιο, οι στολές των Γερμανών ήταν χειρότερες ζωντανές απ'ό,τι στην τηλεόραση. 
Καλά το Ιράν, το Ιράκ, το Αφγανιστάν, οι ΗΠΑ κλπ, εμείς πως και αποκτήσαμε τόσο μεγάλη ομάδα παραολυμπιακών αθλητών; Βλέπω ότι έχουμε 29 αθλητές, αλλά χτες παρέλασαν καμιά εκατοστή και γενικώς μεγάλη ομάδα. Και δεν ξέρω γιατί τόσος πατριωτισμός, αλλά εκτός από το σημαιοφόρο είχαμε και μια σημαία τεράστια που την πήγαιναν καθισμένοι σε καροτσάκια και άλλη μια κανονικού μεγέθους πιο πέρα και, γενικώς, πολύ πράμα από σημαία. Καλό είναι αυτό, και ελπίζω να το δούμε και σε Ολυμπιακούς καμιά φορά, όχι να βλέπουμε μόνο να μασάνε τσίχλα και να βγάζουν φωτογραφίες το κοινό. 
Σημείο που δεν μου άρεσε: με το που βγήκε η βρετανική ομάδα στο τέλος, άρχισε να πέφτει κομφετί από το ταβάνι, και στρακαστρούκες και μικρά βεγγαλικά. Δε λέω να μην δείχνει ενθουσιασμό ο κόσμος για τους δικούς του, αλλά ρε γαμώτο, ας το κανόνιζαν να γινόταν αυτό με το τέλος της παρέλασης, όταν μας είπαν "κυρίες και κύριοι, οι αθλητές ..."
Εκεί κάπου διαπίστωσα ότι δεν ήταν όλα και στα γαλλικά.
Κάποια μέρα πρέπει να την διαβάσω αυτή την Τρικυμία του Σαίξπηρ. 
Το μήλο τελικά δεν το δάγκωσα, γιατί είμαι Ελληνίς και το μήλο ήταν από το καφάσι, άπλυτο. Προσποιήθηκα όμως ότι το δάγκωσα. 
Η φλόγα παραείναι ζεστή. Με το που την άναψαν μου ήρθε ένα κύμα ζέστης. Νομίζω ότι είχαν βάλει το διακόπτη με το γκάζι στο φουλ γιατί τις προάλλες που είχα πάει ήταν πιο λίγη. 
Με το τέλος της τελετής έγινε το έλα να δεις καθώς όλοι τρέχανε να φωτογραφηθούνε με τη φλόγα στο βάθος κι αντί να βγαίνουν πηγαίνανε πιο μέσα. Αναμενόμενο. 
Κατόπιν εορτής έμαθα ότι η λαμπαδηδρομία είχε καθυστερήσει λόγω καιρικών συνθηκών και ότι η τελετή θα γινόταν με άλλη φλόγα, αλλά τελικά επειδή η τελετή είχε περίπου μισή ώρα καθυστέρηση (η παρέλαση φταίει) όλα έγιναν όπως τα προγραμμάτιζαν. Το εισιτήριό μου όντως έλεγε ότι θα τελειώσει στις έντεκα, τελείωσε δωδεκάμιση. 
Α, ναι, τα πυροτεχνήματα ήταν φανταστικά και η νύχτα είχε γίνει μέρα στο τέλος με τα φωτεινά εφφέ. 
Για όσους δεν αναγνώρισαν το άγαλμα της εγκύου χωρίς χέρια, αυτό ήταν σε μεγάλο μέγεθος αντίγραφο από το άγαλμα που βρισκόταν στην πλατεία Τραφάλγκαρ για δυο- τρία χρόνια. Προσωπικά το θεωρώ δείγμα της θολοκουλτούρας που περνάει για βαθυστόχαστη τέχνη εδώ, και είχε επιλεγεί με ψηφοφορία για την πλατεία- από κοινό που θέλει να διαφημίσει την πολιτική του ορθότητα. Δεν ταίριαζε στο σχέδιο της πλατείας, ούτε στο μέγεθος των αγαλμάτων της. Όσο για τη χρήση του στην τελετή, ας αποφασίσει καλύτερα το κοινό. 
Στο δρόμο της επιστροφής, παρόλο που χαζολόγησα λίγο για να φύγει ο πολύς κόσμος, είχε πολυκοσμία για το τρένο. Εκτός από θεατές είχαμε και εθελοντές, και χορευτές που μετέφεραν τις στολές τους κλπ κλπ. Στο τσακ πρόλαβα το προτελευταίο μετρό στις 1:55 (είχαν κι αυτά καθυστέρηση, το τελευταίο θα ήταν κανονικά δέκα λεπτά νωρίτερα). Στο μεταξύ είχε αρχίσει πάλι να βρέχει. 
Τα πολλά μπράβο είναι νομίζω για τους ανιματέρ- χορευτές, που επί τέσσερεις ώρες χόρευαν για να μας κρατήσουν το ενδιαφέρον. Δεν χόρευαν τίποτα περίεργες φιγούρες, όπως οι χορευτές της παράστασης, απλά χοροπηδούσαν ρυθμικά, και πολλοί δεν ήταν νεολαία. Είδα ότι τους είχαν δώσει εκτός από τις στολές και άλλα δωράκια αλλά δεν ξέρω τι. 
Αυτά.


----------



## MelidonisM (Aug 30, 2012)

δεν βρέθηκε και ένας Ρογκ τώρα να πει:
In a sense, Paralympics are coming home tonight
αυτοί οι Άγγλοι δεν σέβονται την ιστορία τους...
....
Στο Πεκίνο πήραμε 4 μετάλλια στους Ολυμπιακούς και 24 στους Παρολυμπιακούς, για να δούμε τώρα
....
Ευχαριστούμε για την περιγραφή.


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2012)

Ευχαριστούμε, SBE, και χαίρομαι που το ευχαριστήθηκες. Εγώ έχω να πω ότι εκνευρίστηκα όταν στο δελτίο του Mega η κάλυψη κράτησε 52 ολόκληρα δευτερόλεπτα!


----------



## SBE (Aug 30, 2012)

Υπάρχει και η ΕΡΤ που έδειξε περισσότερο. 

Επίσης, ο Ρογκ μπορεί να μη μίλησε (ήταν εκεί πάντως) αλλά οι πάντες ανέφεραν ότι οι παραολυμπιακοί επιστρέφουν στο σπίτι τους. Αναφερόμενοι στο ότι το παραολυμπιακό κίνημα γεννήθηκε μεταπολεμικά στην Αγγλία.


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2012)

Μόλις τώρα μου έλεγε τις εντυπώσεις του και άλλος λεξιλόγος και ήταν οι καλύτερες.


----------



## SBE (Aug 31, 2012)

Μπορείς να δεις και φωτογραφίες και να διαβάσεις περιγραφή. 
Το θέμα ήταν χονδρικά από την Τρικυμία, διάλογος του Πρόσπερου και της Μιράντας (η οποία ξέχασε τα μισά της λόγια σε ένα σημείο, γιατί στις οθόνες έδειχναν υπότιτλους και φάνηκε ότι τα είπε μισά, όχι γιατί ξέρω τον Σαίξρπηρ απ'έξω, αν και αυτό ήταν γνωστό απόσπασμα), είχαμε κλασσική μουσική μπόλικη, είχαμε και ροκιές άγριες, είχαμε όπως είπε μια εφημερίδα το μήνυμα "προστατέψτε τις δημόσιες βιβλιοθήκες" αντίστοιχο του μηνύματος για το ΕΣΥ. 

Ακόμα, όπως είπα, δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν ήταν καλύτερα που ήμουν εκεί, αν και μου άρεσε. Η παρέλαση ενώ στο σπίτι είναι μια χαρά υπόθεση στο στάδιο τραβάει πολύ και μέχρι να τελειώσει είχαν αρχίσει να κουράζονται όλοι. Και είχε αρχίσει να περνάει η ώρα. Εγώ είχα πάει με τα κανονικά μου ρούχα συν δύο αδιάβροχα (δεν ήμουνα σίγουρη για τη βροχή), συν πουλοβεράκι ελαφρύ συν ένα από αυτά χωρίς μανίκια, τα καπιτονέ. Μέχρι το τέλος της παρέλασης τα είχα φορέσει όλα εκτός από τα αδιάβροχα. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, πάντα αναρωτιόμουν γιατί δεν φτιάχνουν ιστούς σημαίας με ανεμιστήρα, τελικά χτες είχε ανεμιστήρα, αλλά όχι στο κοντάρι. Όταν ανέβαζαν τη σημαία των αγώνων η σημαία ήταν κάτω κι όταν ανέβηκε στο τέρμα ξαφνικά φύσηξε αεράκι δυνατό που την έκανε να ανεμίζει ενώ δεν ανέμιζε τίποτ' άλλο σε όλο το στάδιο. Και μόλις τελείωσε ο ύμνος και η κάμερα πήγε αλλού, το αεράκι εξαφανίστηκε. Άρα...
Κάποιοι θεατές πρέπει να ήταν από το Στόουκ Μάντεβιλ (το νοσοκομείο που εφαρμόστηκε πρώτα η ιδέα της άθλησης των αναπήρων), γιατί σε κάθε αναφορά στους λόγους ζητωκραύγαζαν. 

Σχετικά με τις επιτυχίες των Ελλήνων αθλητών: εικοστοί στην κατάταξη στο Πεκίνο. 
Γενικά, τα μετάλλια φαίνεται να μοιράζονται πιο ομοιόμορφα απ' ό,τι στους ολυμπιακούς, δηλαδή υπάρχουν μεν υπερδυνάμεις, π.χ. Κίνα, ΗΠΑ κλπ αλλά δε φαίνεται να μονοπωλούν κάποια σπορ. Αυτό μάλλον οφείλεται στο ότι δεν μπορείς να έχεις πρόγραμμα να φτιάξεις π.χ. κολυμβητές χωρίς χέρια. 
Με το ντοπάρισμα δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται. Λέει ντοπάρονται κανονικά, αν και ορισμένες κατηγορίες για λόγους υγείας δε γίνεται να ντοπαριστούν όπως οι άλλοι ή ντοπάρονται με τρόπους που δεν θα βοηθούσαν τους αρτιμελείς αθλητές.

Πέρα από αυτά, χτες στα φιλμάκια που μας έδειχναν πριν άκουσα το πιο ενδιαφέρον απ'όλα. Η αθλήτρια μας έλεγε ότι προπονιόταν για το ντρεσάζ από μικρή και στα 20 έπαθε καρκίνο, της αφαίρεσαν τον όγκο από το πόδι αλλά έμεινε τόσο λίγος γαστροκνήμιος που δεν μπορούσε να περπατήσει και τελικά μετά από 18 μήνες φυσιοθεραπεία κατάφερε να περπατήσει πάλι και άρχισε να ψάχνει να βρει άλογο για να συνεχίσει την προπόνηση, αλλά δεν έβρισκε και τελικά της είπαν να δοκιμάσει μπάσκετ σε καροτσάκι. Αρχικά δεν ήθελε με τίποτα γιατί της φαινόταν ότι μετά από τόσες προσπάθειες να περπατήσει ήθελαν να την ξαναβάλουν στην καρέκλα, αλλά τελικά της άρεσε και τώρα παίζει στην εθνική Βρετανίας. Στο φιλμάκι τη βλέπουμε να περπατάει (με αστάθεια αλλά και με ταχύτητα) και να ιππεύει. Υποθέτω η ανισοκατανομή του βάρους δυσκολεύει το άλογο; Δεν ξέρω. 

Ο παρουσιαστής της ανασκοπήσεως, που δεν τον έχω ξαναδεί, είναι πάντως Αυστραλός, είπε ότι έχει τεχνητό πόδι (από αστράγαλο και κάτω) και ότι τον ρωτάνε διάφορα χαζά διευκρινιστικά για την αναπηρία του, όπως π.χ. αν είναι εφικτό το σεξ. Στο οποίο είπε ότι η δική του απορία ήταν, γιατί, εσείς το κάνετε τρέχοντας;

Διάβαζα στην εφημερίδα ότι χτες η Εντουίνα Κάρεϊ (η γνωστή) έγραψε στο Τουίτερ ότι οι Ιταλοί δείχναν όλοι περιποιημένοι, ως Ιταλοί, ακόμα και στις αναπηρικές καρέκλες, και την σκυλοβρίσανε. Βεβαίως καταλαβαίνω τι ήθελε να πει, κι ίσως ήταν κομπλιμέντο σε άλλο περιβάλλον. 

A, τώρα που το θυμήθηκα, τα ελάσματα του Πιστόριους λέει τα φτιάχνει μια ισλανδική εταιρεία που έχει και την πατέντα του υλικού. Αυτό έχει ενδιαφέρον από την άποψη ότι η Ισλανδία έχει τον πληθυσμό της Πάτρας, αλλά δεν παύει να έχει ιδέες ο κόσμος, κι ας είναι τόσο λίγοι.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ο παρουσιαστής της ανασκοπήσεως, που δεν τον έχω ξαναδεί, είναι πάντως Αυστραλός, είπε ότι έχει τεχνητό πόδι (από αστράγαλο και κάτω) και ότι τον ρωτάνε διάφορα χαζά διευκρινιστικά για την αναπηρία του, όπως π.χ. αν είναι εφικτό το σεξ. Στο οποίο είπε ότι η δική του απορία ήταν, γιατί, εσείς το κάνετε τρέχοντας;



Νομίζω ότι θα βρεις πολλές γυναίκες που θα σου πουν το παράπονό τους: «Τρέχοντας και με το μάτι στο χρονόμετρο το κάνει!» Αλλά τόσα ωραία είπες, αυτό βρήκα να σχολιάσω;

Σε κάνα-δυο μέρες θα σου πω και τις δικές μου εντυπώσεις. Πάντως την παρέλαση, αν δεν είσαι καρφωμένος στο ζωντανό να τη βλέπεις θες δεν θες, μάλλον την πηδάς στην κονσέρβα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 31, 2012)

Το ήξερα ότι έβγαινε διφορούμενο το _τρέχοντας_ στα ελληνικά, αλλά πως θα το έλεγες; Σκέφτηκα περπατώντας, αλλά ο άνθρωπος που το είπε περπατάει. Ακόμα και χωρίς το ψεύτικο πόδι. 

Στην παρέλαση είναι που άμα βλέπεις από το σπίτι είναι ευκαιρία να πας τουαλέτα κλπ. Είδα σήμερα κάτι αστεία στιγμιότυπα από την παρέλαση που δεν μπορούσα να τα δω χτες, όπως πχ ότι ένας αθλητής είχε πάρει και το λάπτοπ του μαζί (!!!!!!!!!). Όχι άιπαντ, ολόκληρο λάπτοπ. Σε άλλο στιγμιότυπο κάποιος έσπρωχνε αδειανή αναπηρική καρέκλα. Τον αθλητή τον ξεχάσανε; Ή μούδιασε κι είπε να σπρώξει την καρέκλα; 

Κι η χαζομάρα που άκουσα ήταν κάποιος που θαυμάζοντας τα έργα των αθλητών με αναπηρίες είπε ότι δεν πρόκειται να ξαναπιστέψει κανέναν που λέει ότι δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει γιατί πονάει η πλάτη του. Ήθελα να φωνάξω βρε βλήτο, το κομμένο πόδι δεν πονάει. Η πλάτη μέχρι να την κόψεις πονάει.
Είδα στις φωτογραφίες ότι η βασίλισσα ήταν όντως κατσούφα, αλλά αυτή τη φορά κατσούφης ήταν κι ο Γουλιέλμος κι η Κέιτ. Αυτοί μάλλον γιατί τους χάλασε ο Χάρης τη γιορτή.


----------



## daeman (Sep 1, 2012)

...
Από σπόντα, μια γκέλα μπιμπισίδικη:

So the Paralympic Games will look different, but from the success of ticket sales they might feel very much the same as the Olympics.
Previously, Paralympians have performed in front of half-empty crowds. With 2.2 million out of 2.5 million Paralympics tickets having sold so far, that will not be the case next week. 

_Paralympics: Park changes look ahead of Games_, BBC News, 20 August 2012


Nowadays, they perform in front of half-full BBC reporters on absent-minded seats.


----------



## SBE (Sep 1, 2012)

Προχτές αγόρασα στο στάδιο το πρόγραμμα- σουβενίρ της τελετής κι μόλις σήμερα είχα την ευκαιρία να το ξεφυλλίσω. 
Καλαίσθητο βιβλίο με τις ομιλίες των επισήμων, παρουσίαση των συντελεστών και επεξήγηση της ιδέας. Φωτογραφίες από την τελετή φυσικά δεν είχε, αλλά είχε σκίτσα και φωτογραφίες από μακέτες και μερικές φωτογραφίες από τις πρώτες πρόβες. Λοιπόν, τώρα που διαβάζω την ιστορία που προσπάθησαν να μας πουν βλέπω ότι όντως, ήταν πολύ υψηλότερου επιπέδου η έμπνευση από της τελετής έναρξης των Ολυμπιακών. Αλλά δεν ήταν αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση. 
Εντύπωση μου έκανε το πόσοι εργάστηκαν για την παράσταση. Έχουμε συνηθίσει στο σινεμά στο τέλος να βλέπουμε να περνάνε οι λίστες με τα ονόματα των συντελεστών, συνήθως είναι δυο- τρεις σε κάθε κατηγορία. Ε, εδώ είναι το ίδιο επί δέκα. 
Στο τέλος έχει φωτογραφίες των συντελεστών, ξεκινώντας με διευθυντή παραγωγής, σκηνοθέτη κλπ με βιογραφικά και μετά προχωράει στις ομάδες. Ασπρόμαυρες φωτογραφίες ομαδικές, όπου όλοι φοράνε μαύρα σε άσπρο φόντο, και δείχνουν γενικά χαλαροί και άνετοι. Και βλέπω σε όλες τις φωτογραφίες, από το διευθυντή μέχρι το τέλος τα παιδιά για τα θελήματα, ότι πλειοψηφεί η ηλικία 45-65 (ΟΚ, όχι τόσο στα παιδιά για θελήματα, αλλά στις άλλες κατηγορίες). 
Και δεν μπόρεσα να μη σκεφτώ το ελληνικό "τόπο στα νιάτα" που από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου ακούγεται συνεχώς και παντού και αν το σκεφτούμε μοιάζει λίγο παράδοξο στην Ελλάδα που η οικογένεια κινείται γύρω από τους παππούδες. Ενώ εδώ που η λατρεία της νεολαίας είναι εθνική αρετή; Η μόνη εξήγηση που μπορώ να δώσω είναι γιατί στην Ελλάδα οι θέσεις εργασίας ήταν πάντα περιορισμένες και είναι φυσικό να αισθάνεται ο νεότερος ότι αδικείται.
Αυτά. Α, ναι, στο τέλος έχει και τα ονόματα των εθελοντών, χωρισμένα ανά κατηγορία. Βρήκα τη γνωστή μου. Μου έκανε επίσης εντύπωση ότι οι εθελοντές της παράστασης ήταν κυρίως γυναίκες. Και πολλοί μα πάρα πολλοί αλλοδαποί. Και δεν εννοώ Ινδοπακιστανοί δεύτερης γενιάς μετανάστες. Εννοώ πολλά ονόματα από Ευρώπη. Λίγο πολύ αυτό που διαπίστωσα συνταξιδεύοντας με τους χορευτές προχτές. 
Ίσως τελικά οι ξένοι του Λονδίνου να ήταν πιο φιλικά προσκείμενοι στους αγώνες. Ενώ οι ιθαγενείς έφυγαν τρέχοντας αφήνοντας την πόλη έρημη, γιατί για κάποιο λόγο είχε γίνει μόδα το να βρίζεις τους αγώνες. Κι επειδή οι μόδες εδώ είναι ταξικές, ανάλογα με την τάξη σου βρίζεις τους αγώνες ως λαϊκίστικο πανηγύρι διαφθοράς ή ως ελιτίστικη γιορτή που περιθωριοποιεί τα λαϊκά στρώματα. Όπως είναι π.χ. μόδα να βρίζεις το μπιμπισί (η αριστοκρατία είναι παραδοσιακά αρνητική προς το μπιμπισί , το θεωρεί άντρο αναρχικών, κομμουνιστών κι ομοφυλόφιλων, κι η εργατιά υποτίθεται ότι προδίδεται από το μπιμπισί mg:, οπότε άμα γουστάρεις μπιμπισί είναι ένας μισητός αστός :blush:).


----------



## SBE (Sep 2, 2012)

O τρομοκράτης της γειτονιάς μας κέρδισε αργυρό

Spanish athlete Sebastian Rodriguez Veloso, a former member of Communist terror group Grapo, finished second in the 50m freestyle sprint.

ΥΓ Ίσως έπρεπε να το έβαζα στο νήμα περί θανατικής ποινής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2012)

Και λίγος Κασιμάτης (Στέφανος) με τον οποίο, εδώ, δύσκολα να διαφωνήσεις:

Το Λονδίνο και οι «αστείρευτες δυνάμεις του Ελληνισμού»


----------



## SBE (Sep 3, 2012)

Συμφωνώ μεν με την κοροϊδία της συγκεκριμένης ελληνικής αντιμετώπισης των πάντων, αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Γιατί πιστεύω ότι ΚΑΙ αυτό το άρθρο απλώς αποτελεί μέρος της ίδιας στάσης. 
Έχουμε χωριστεί δηλαδή στο στρατόπεδο με σλόγκαν Αρχαίο Πνεύμα Αθάνατο (ΑΠΑ για συντομία) και στο στρατόπεδο της άρνησης του ΑΠΑ. Λες και δεν υπάρχει μέση κατάσταση. Και τα δύο στρατόπεδα φανερώνουν την ίδια ανασφάλεια και αβεβαιότητα για τη θέση μας. Όλοι μας ζηλεύουν- όλοι μας κοροϊδεύουν. Όχι ρε παιδιά, όλοι ασχολούνται με εμάς όποτε είμαστε στη δημοσιότητα, δεν ασχολούνται όποτε δεν είμαστε. Επίσης όλοι έχουν βραχύτατη μνήμη. 

Για το άρθρο τώρα:
Επειδή εγώ βρέθηκα στο στάδιο σε διάφορες φάσεις και μίλησα και με άλλους που έκαναν το ίδιο, έχω σοβαρές αμφιβολίες για αυτό που αναφέρει με την Ένις. Κι αν οι θεατές χειροκρότησαν την αντίπαλό της αυτό έγινε μετά από παράκληση από τα μεγάφωνα που τους χτύπησε στο φιλότιμο, κι όχι αυθόρμητα. Αυτό το είδα κι εγώ στο στάδιο την ημέρα που πήγα και μου φάνηκε ξεφτίλα και ενώ δεν είμαι ιδιαίτερα εκδηλωτική και συνήθως χαιρετάω και χειροκροτώ σαν την Ελισάβετ (δλδ τα χέρια δεν αγγίζουν για να μην πονάνε μετά) βρέθηκα να είμαι μόνο εγώ στις κερκίδες να ζητωκραυγάζω άγνωστους αθλητές γιατί αισθάνθηκα άσχημα με την αδιαφορία που επικρατούσε (και ευτυχώς κάποιοι γείτονές μου φιλοτιμήθηκαν και με μιμήθηκαν). Παρεμπιπτόντως, το περίφημο "αγγλικό κοινό" των ολυμπιακών ήταν κυρίως τουρίστες. Θα έλεγα ότι ένα 30% των θεατών ήταν άνθρωποι που ήρθαν ειδικά για τους αγώνες (περίμεναν πολύ περισσότερους βεβαίως, γι'αυτό οι γκρίνιες). Αν προσθέσεις και τους ξένους που ζουν μόνιμα στο Λονδίνο και πήγαν να υποστηρίξουν τη χώρα τους κι όχι το ΗΒ, το ποσοστό ανεβαίνει. 

Όσο για το περιστατικό με τον Κεντέρη, δε νομίζω ότι το θυμάται κανένας εκτός από τους Έλληνες, γιατί αν το θυμόταν κανείς κάπου θα είχα ακούσει μια αναφορά τόσα χρόνια. Aν πάμε στο γιουτιουμπ στα κλιπάκια του τελικού των 200 μέτρων από ΗΠΑ ας πούμε, θα δούμε το πολύ μια περαστική αναφορά. Λέτε αν είχαν αισθανθεί προσβεβλημένοι οι διάφοροι θα το έκρυβαν; Όχι, απλώς δεν έδωσαν σημασία. Άλλωστε όποιος έχει παρακολουθήσει στίβο ξέρει ότι γίνονται ταυτόχρονα πολλά αγωνίσματα κι οι φωνές μπορεί να είναι για κάποιο άλλο αγώνισμα από αυτό στις οθόνες. Η Ελληνική τηλεόραση μπορεί να έδωσε έμφαση σε αυτό που γινόταν, οι άλλοι όχι. Μ'άλλα λόγια έχουμε δώσει σημασία σε κάτι που τελικά μόνο εμείς προσέξαμε. 

Είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι, οι Ολυμπιακοί της Αθήνας δεν ήταν ούτε οι χειρότεροι, ούτε οι καλύτεροι. Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο περιστατικό που έχει μείνει στην διεθνή μνήμη, όπως για παράδειγμα στους Ολυμπιακούς της Ατλάντας, που όποιον και να ρωτήσεις θα σου πει ότι ήταν οι Ολυμπιακοί της συφοράς από συγκοινωνιακή άποψη. Κι οι Ολυμπιακοί του Λονδίνου θα μείνουν στην ιστορία μάλλον σαν τους Ολυμπιακούς με το μπέρδεμα στα εισιτήρια. Αυτό θυμούνται οι πάντες κι αυτό καταδικάζουν από την πρώτη μέρα. Ας τα πάρουμε από την αρχή τα τελευταία είκοσι χρόνια:
Βαρκελώνη, 1992: δεν θυμάμαι κάτι αξιοπερίεργο
Ατλάντα, 1996: κακή διοργάνωση
Σίδνεϋ, 2000: οι Ολυμπιακοί που δεν είδε κανείς λόγω διαφοράς ώρας
Αθήνα, 2004: οι Ολυμπιακοί που μετά δεν ήξεραν τι να κάνουν τις εγκαταστάσεις
Πεκίνο, 2008: οι Ολυμπιακοί της κινέζικης φιγούρας
Λονδίνο, 2012: οι Ολυμπιακοί με το χαμό στα εισιτήρια


----------



## SBE (Sep 3, 2012)

Παραολυμπιακοί καβγάδες μεταξύ αθλητών χωρίς πόδια. 
Ο Πιστόριους κατηγορεί τους άλλους δύο ότι είχαν μακρυά πόδια, η ΔΠΕ λέει ότι ήταν νόμιμα όλα. 
Σκέψεις: 
α. ποιός του είπε του Πιστόριους να κάνει το παγκόσμιο ρεκόρ στα προκριματικά;
β. νόμιζα ότι τα ξένα πόδια φτιάχνονται με βάση το ύψος και το βάρος του φέροντα, γιατί αλλιώς είναι ασταθή. 
γ. ο Πιστόριους έχω την εντύπωση ότι φέρεται ελαφρώς σαν μικρό παιδί- δεν έχω πόδια, οπότε θα μου κάνετε όλα τα χατίρια. Ήθελε να αγωνιστεί με τους αρτιμελείς, του το επιτρέψανε γιατί αν το απαγόρευαν θα φαινόταν άσχημα. Έγραψε ιστορία λοιπόν. Και τώρα θέλει το χρυσό γιατί έγραψε ιστορία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2012)

Καλά, ο Πιστόριους δεν έχει προσέξει ότι και ο Μπολτ είναι πολύ ψηλότερος από τους υπόλοιπους και οι δρασκελιές του είναι τεράστιες;


----------



## SBE (Sep 3, 2012)

Μα κι ο ίδιος ο Πιστόριους είναι πανύψηλος. Εννοείται με τα τεχνητά πόδια, που βεβαίως σημαίνει ότι το ίδιο μπόι θα είχε και αν είχε πόδια. Στη φωτογραφία στο σύνδεσμο που έδωσα φαίνεται ότι ο Βραζιλιάνος έχει πιο μακρυά ελάσματα, ο Πιστόριους ισχυρίζεται ότι τα ελάσματα του άλλου είναι 10-15 πόντους ψηλότερα από το αναμενόμενο, που μου φαίνεται υπερβολή. Όμως, όπως είπα, τα ελάσματα φτιάχνονται για τον κάθε αθλητή χωριστά και σίγουρα ακολουθούν κάποιες προδιαγραφές σχετικές με το μήκος του σκελετού του αθλητή. Την πιθανότητα να μπορούν να προσθέσουν λίγο παραπάνω μπόι και ο αθλητής να το αντέξει γιατί είναι γυμνασμένος, και να τρέχει βολίδα, την έχει λάβει υπόψη της η ΔΠΕ που έχει καθορίσει τους κανόνες. Άλλωστε κι ο Πιστόριους χρησιμοποιεί ελάσματα από υλικό με αποκλειστική πατέντα, οπότε μπορεί να έχει πλεονέκτημα σε σχέση με τους συναθλητές του.

ΥΓ Κοιτάζοντας πάλι τη φωτογραφία, ο άλλος μοιάζει να έχει πιο μακρύ μηριαίο από τον Πιστόριους, οπότε λογικά αν ήταν αρτιμελείς θα ήταν πιο ψηλός.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2012)

Και (όπως πρέπει να κάνουν οι σωστοί συντάκτες), η Guardian μέτρησε πόσες δρασκελιές έκανε ο καθένας τους.


----------



## SBE (Sep 3, 2012)

Πολύ καλή ανάλυση!
Το μόνο που δεν είμαι πολύ σίγουρη είναι αυτό που λέει για το μήκος του χεριού. Νομίζω για τον υπολογισμό του ύψους χρησιμοποιείται συνήθως σαν βαση το μηριαίο.


----------



## SBE (Sep 3, 2012)

Και βλέπω ότι σήμερα ο Πιστόριους ζήτησε συγγνώμη που με τα σχόλιά του εν βρασμώ ψυχής (αμέσως μετά τον αγώνα) φάνηκε σα να ήθελε να μειώσει το θρίαμβο του νικητή. Αλλά εξακολουθεί να πιστεύει ότι υπάρχει ζήτημα που πρέπει να διευθετηθεί στο μέλλον από την ΔΠΕ. 

Μια από τα ίδια δηλαδή, αλλά επειδή τον έκραξαν, ο ατζέντης του είπε να μετριάσει το κακό. 
Και βέβαια θυμάμαι που παλιότερα είχαν επικρίνει τους δημοσιογράφους που κυνηγάνε δηλώσεις στο στάδιο γιατί εκείνη την ώρα ο καθένας λέει ό,τι θέλει.


----------



## SBE (Sep 3, 2012)

Διαβάζω τα νεότερα για την υπόθεση Πιστόριους-Ολιβέιρα και μαθαίνω ότι:
Το μήκος των ελασμάτων καθορίζεται με βάση κανόνες της ΔΠΕ που λαμβάνουν υπόψη το ύψος του αθλητή. 
Με τα ελάσματα είναι σα να τρέχεις στις μύτες. Δίνουν πλεονέκτημα σε σχέση με το κανονικό πόδι στην ώθηση εμπρός γιατί δρουν σαν ελατήρια, αλλά μειονεκτούν στην προσγείωση του ποδιού, οπότε θεωρείται ότι ισοφαρίζει το πλεονέκτημα. 
Ο Πιστόριους μπορεί να είναι θύμα της φιλοδοξίας του. Η ΔΟΕ έθεσε περιορισμούς στο τι ελάσματα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιήσει για να μην έχει πλεονέκτημα. Ο Πιστόριους χρησιμοποίησε τα ίδια ελάσματα που είχε χρησιμοποιήσει στους Ολυμπιακούς και δεν τα άλλαξε για λίγο μακρύτερα, όπως είχε δικαίωμα, για να μην φανεί ότι πιστεύει ότι τα ελάσματα βοηθάνε. 
Και οι δυο αθλητές φοράνε ελάσματα της ίδιας εταιρείας, φτιαγμένα με τον ίδιο τρόπο. 
Άρα τα ελάσματα βοηθάνε. Και ίσως έχουν δίκιο όσοι έλεγαν ότι θα πρέπει να τρέξει είτε στην Ολυμπιάδα είτε στην Παραολυμπιάδα, όχι να το έχει δίπορτο.


----------



## SBE (Sep 4, 2012)

Συνεχίζοντας το πιο πάνω θέμα σχετικά με την άποψη ότι "γίναμε ρεζίλι" επειδή οι θεατές στου Ολυμπιακούς του 2004 φώναζαν το όνομα το Κεντέρη, διαβάζω στα νέα ότι ο υπουργός οικονομικών του ΗΒ πήγε να δώσει μετάλλια στην τελετή απονομής των 400 μέτρων Τ38 ανδρών και γιουχαΐστηκε έντονα από τους θεατές. 
Δείτε και το βίντεο (κι άμα ενδιαφέρεστε να δείτε και την απονομή ολόκληρη, ο χρυσός έχει πολλή πλάκα, δείτε το εδώ)
Και λίγη επεξήγηση: σε γενικές γραμμές, αυτοί οι Παραολυμπιακοί έχουν γίνει πολιτικό πεδίο μάχης για τους ανάπηρους του ΗΒ, λόγω των περικοπών στα επιδόματα αναπηρίας, τα οποία παρεμπιπτόντως επηρεάζουν και αθλητές (δεν είναι όλοι οι αθλητές Πιστόριους). Ένας από τους χορηγούς των αγώνων είναι η ιδιωτική εταιρία που έχει αναλάβει την αξιολόγηση των αναπήρων (εδώ το δημόσιο έχει ιδιωτικοποιηθεί). Απ'ό,τι έχω καταλάβει η εταιρία προσλαμβάνει κυρίως νοσοκόμες και κοινωνικούς λειτουργούς για να εξετάσουν τους ανάπηρους, και έχει ελάχιστους γιατρούς (κοστίζουν πιο πολύ) και πιθανόν να παίρνει πριμ για κάθε ανάπηρο που τον βγάζει ικανό να εργαστεί. Το αποκορύφωμα ήταν που έβγαλαν ικανό κάποιον με ψυχικά νοσήματα χωρίς να τον εξετάσει ψυχίατρος. Τους έκανε μήνυση και το κερασάκι ήταν ο εκπρόσωπος της εταιρίας να δηλώνει στο μπιμπισί ότι δεν χρειάζεται να ξέρεις ψυχιατρικά για να δεις αν ο άλλος είναι ικανός να εργαστεί (να καταργήσουμε και όλη την ψυχιατρική επιστήμη, μήπως;)






Μα δεν ντρέπονται αυτοί οι Άγγλοι, τι αντιαθλητικό πνεύμα είναι αυτό, τι τρισάθλια διοργάνωση, αντί να σέβονται το χώρο και τους αθλητές ασχολούνται με τα δικά τους, πολιτικοποιούν τους αγώνες, τι υπάνθρωποι, υπανάπτυκτοι και κάφροι είναι αυτοί, πόση ντροπή αισθάνθηκαν όσοι τους είδαν στην τηλεόραση τους κλπκλπκλπκλπ


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 4, 2012)

SBE said:


> Συνεχίζοντας το πιο πάνω θέμα σχετικά με την άποψη ότι "γίναμε ρεζίλι" επειδή οι θεατές στου Ολυμπιακούς του 2004 φώναζαν το όνομα το Κεντέρη, διαβάζω στα νέα ότι ο υπουργός οικονομικών του ΗΒ πήγε να δώσει μετάλλια στην τελετή απονομής των 400 μέτρων Τ38 ανδρών και γιουχαΐστηκε έντονα από τους θεατές.



Μπράβο τους, μια φυσιολογική αντίδραση για τις περικοπές. Ποιός δε θα γιουχάιζε τον έλληνα πρωθυπουργό ή την όποια Δασκαλάκη, αν γινόντουσαν τώρα οι Ολυμπιακοί αγώνες στην Αθήνα;; στο κάτω-κάτω τον εαυτό τους γιουχαΐζουν, όχι τους ξένους, όπως έχουμε κάνει εμείς επανειλημμένα, αν αγωνίζεται ξένος στην έδρα μας, και φυσικά δεν πέρασε απαρατήρητο στο εξωτερικό.

Εδώ δεν έχουμε μάθει να χάνουμε, όχι να προχειροκροτήσουμε και τον αντίπαλο στην τελική προσπάθεια...


----------



## SBE (Sep 4, 2012)

Πέσμου ποιός τα θυμάται αυτά σήμερα. 
Κανένας.


----------



## SBE (Sep 5, 2012)

Οι αποδοκιμασίες συνεχίζονται στο Ολυμπιακό Στάδιο. Απόψε ήταν η σειρά της υπουργού εσωτερικών, Τερέζας Μέι. 
Ομολογουμένως λιγότερο από χτες. Το υπουργείο εσωτερικών ειναι υπευθυνο για την εφαρμογή των περικοπών προς τους ανάπηρους.


----------



## SBE (Sep 6, 2012)

Τελευταίο από τις εντυπώσεις μου από την Παραολυμπιάδα. Τελευταίο, γιατί δεν έχω προγραμματίσει να πάω να δω τίποτ'άλλο. Χτες πήγα στο Ολυμπιακό Πάρκο, έκανα ό,τι είχα αφήσει απο περιήγηση και τουριστικά, μέχρι και τη φάτσα μου με τον παραολυμπιακό πυρσό αγκαλιά σε καρφίτσα πήρα*, κομπλέ δηλαδή όλες οι εξωαθλητικές δραστηριότητες. 

*Υπόσχονταν να μας φωτογραφίσουν και να μας κάνουν καρφίτσα και τελικά η υπόθεση ήταν ότι τύπωσαν τη φωτογραφία σε αυτοκόλλητο χαρτί και μια κοπέλλα με ψαλίδι την έκοψε και την κόλλησε στην καρφίτσα. Τόσο λόου-τεκ πράματα. Δυστυχώς δεν είχα το χρόνο ούτε τη δύναμη να περπατήσω μέχρι το περίπτερο που σε έκαναν κονκάρδα, αλλά φαντάζομαι ήταν της ίδιας τεχνολογίας. 

Πίσω στα αθλήματα: είχα εισιτήριο για το στίβο, όπου παρακολούθησα ένα σωρό τελετές απονομής, ακόντιο ανδρών που δεν ξέρω τι αναπηρία είχαν, πάντως ο νικητής έκανε συστηματικά βολές πάνω από τα 60 μέτρα κι οι άλλοι ήταν μετριότατοι. Άλμα εις μήκος αθλητών με ένα χέρι. Διάφορους δρόμους με αναπηρικά καροτσάκια και αγώνες 100, 400 και 800 μέτρων σε διάφορες κατηγορίες. Αυτό που θα μου μείνει αξέχαστο είναι τα 100 μέτρα τυφλών γυναικών με οδηγό. Τις τρεις πρώτες θέσεις τις πήραν βραζιλιάνες, με πρώτη μια κυρία στολισμένη στα μαλλιά σαν χριστουγεννιάτικο δέντρο. Φωτογραφίες θα δείτε εδώ. Το τι ακολούθησε όταν οι έξι της Βραζιλίας έκαναν το γύρο του θριάμβου δεν περιγράφεται. Η μία είχε ανέβει στην πλάτη του οδηγού της και την κουβάλαγε, η άλλη έκανε άλματα στον αέρα, οι δε οδηγοί μας έκαναν νόημα να χειροκροτάμε γιατί οι αθλήτριες δεν μας έβλεπαν, με αποτέλεσμα να γκρεμιστεί το στάδιο. Τα αυτιά μου βούιζαν από το θόρυβο. 



Σε γενικές γραμμές _αυτό_ το κοινό δεν είχε καμία σχέση με το ψιλοαδιάφορο κοινό των Ολυμπιακών. Όλοι οι αθλητές επευφημούνταν και ενθαρρύνονταν εξίσου, υπήρχε εξαιρετική ατμόσφαιρα και γενικά στο Πάρκο γινόταν χαμός από την πολυκοσμία. Διάβαζα ότι την περασμένη Δευτέρα είχαν 120.000 επισκέπτες μόνο στο πάρκο, και ότι γενικά όλες οι εκδηλώσεις ήταν φίσκα. Και σήμερα περίμεναν τον επισκέπτη αρ. 1 εκατομμύριο (της παραολυμπιάδας). Αυτό οφείλεται σε πολλούς παράγοντες, που νομίζω ότι η ΔΠΕ ενθαρρύνει ενώ η ΔΟΕ δεν ενθαρρύνει: φτηνό εισιτήριο. Με είκοσι λίρες καθόμουν βράδυ εκεί που στους ολυμπιακούς κάθισα με 100, πρωί. Εισιτήριο 5 λιρών για τα παιδιά, ανεξάρτητα από την κατηγορία της θέσης. Οργανωμένη διαφήμιση των αγώνων με σκοπό να προσελκύσουν θεατές (στην Ολυμπιάδα υπήρξε οργανωμένη τρομοκράτηση των κατοίκων με αποτέλεσμα να αδειάσει το Λονδίνο). Επίσης το φιάσκο με τα εισιτήριο των Ολυμπιακών έκανε πολύ κόσμο που δεν βρήκε εισιτήριο να αγοράσει για την Παραολυμπιάδα. Και βέβαια τώρα είναι Σεπτέμβριος κι οι πολλοί έχουν γυρίσει από τις διακοπές. 

Aν και η πιο κωμική στιγμή της βραδιάς ήταν σε κάποια άλλη εκκίνηση, νομίζω στα 100μ Τ43 γυναικών (με ένα πόδι), που μας ζήτησαν απόλυτη σιγή, όλοι σώπασαν, δεν ακουγόταν τίποτα στο στάδιο και εκείνη την ώρα πάει να ρίξει ένας ακοντιστής και όπως έκανε τη βολή φωνάζει ένα "ααααααααααααα" σαν την κραυγή του Ταρζάν, που ακούστηκε φυσικά στη σιγή και όλοι έβαλαν τα γέλια και πάει η ησυχία. 

Το θρίλερ της βραδιάς όμως ήταν η σκυταλοδρομία 4x100 ανδρών μικρών κατηγοριών, όπου η Ν. Αφρική με τον Πιστόριους έκανε παγκόσμιο ρεκόρ. Δεύτερη Βραζιλία, τρίτες ΗΠΑ. Πανηγυρισμοί και από τις τρεις ομάδες κλπ. Μετά από κανένα εικοσάλεπτο μας λένε έχουμε αλλαγές, Βραζιλία και ΗΠΑ αποκλείονται, μπαίνουν στα μετάλλια Γαλλία, Κίνα. Μετά από κανένα εικοσάλεπτο μας λένε έξω κι η Γαλλία. Τελικά οι νικητές ήταν Ν. Αφρική, Κίνα, Γερμανία. Ευτυχώς εκεί τελείωσε η υπόθεση. Ενδιαφέρουσα περίπτωση του πως οι έσχατοι γίνονται πρώτοι. 

Έτσι τέλος για την ώρα οι αγώνες, εκτός αν μου έρθει κανένα ουρανοκατέβατο εισιτήριο για τις δυο-τρεις μέρες που μένουν. Λέω να πάω να δω τον μαραθώνιο το Σάββατο. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, πήγα στην έκθεση για την ιστορία των αγώνων και είδα ότι ακόμα βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη η διοργάνωσή τους. Έλεγε επίσης ότι το 2004 εγκαταστάθηκε για τους αγώνες ασανσέρ στην Ακρόπολη. Να υποθέσω ότι υπάρχει ακόμα;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Έλεγε επίσης ότι το 2004 εγκαταστάθηκε για τους αγώνες ασανσέρ στην Ακρόπολη. Να υποθέσω ότι υπάρχει ακόμα;


Ναι, είναι στη βόρεια πλευρά: http://www.yppo.gr/files/g_423.pdf.


----------



## SBE (Sep 6, 2012)

_Λειτουργεί και για τεμπελόσκυλα που βαριούνται να ανέβουν σκάλες;_

Έμαθα και κάτι λεξιλογικό στο μουσείο χτες. Κατηγορία αθλητών les autres


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 7, 2012)

Και το λεύκωμα της Παραoλυμπιάδας από την Boston.


----------



## SBE (Sep 9, 2012)

Δίλημμα που ίσως ενδιαφέρει τον Νίκελ: Κυριακή βράδυ, τελετή λήξης, στην τηλεόραση αυτή τη φορά να δούμε την αυλαία να πέφτει ζωντανά. 
Ή να προτιμήσω το δωρεάν εισιτήριο για τη συναυλία του Λέοναρντ Κοέν που μου ήρθε ουρανοκατέβατο, και μπορεί να μην ξαναπεριοδεύσει ποτέ του γιατί όπως και να το κάνουμε, είναι σχεδόν 80;
Ή να αγνοήσω Παραολυμπιάδα και συναυλίες και να πάω στο ποτάμι να δω τη νυχτερινή παρέλαση και τα πυροτεχνήματα που οργανώνει ο δήμαρχος; 
Είναι σαν αυτό που λένε με τα λεωφορεία, που περιμένεις ώρες και μετά έρχονται τρία μαζί.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2012)

Αστειεύεσαι, προφανώς.
Θα πας στον Κοέν, θα δεις την τελετή λήξης σε βίντεο και θα ξεχάσεις ότι ήθελες να δεις πυροτεχνήματα (What are you, like fifteen?).


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 9, 2012)

Μια και για πρώτη φορά είδα τόσα πολλά αγωνίσματα Παραολυμπιάδας στην τηλεόραση, θέλω να εκφράσω την απορία μου, σχετικά με τους αρτιμελείς αθλητές που (υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει να) ανήκουν στην κατηγορία Intellectual Disability. Πολλοί από αυτούς φαίνονται να ανήκουν σε άλλη κατηγορία όμως: Cheating at the Paralympic Games.


----------



## SBE (Sep 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αστειεύεσαι, προφανώς.
> Θα πας στον Κοέν, θα δεις την τελετή λήξης σε βίντεο και θα ξεχάσεις ότι ήθελες να δεις πυροτεχνήματα (What are you, like fifteen?).



Άσε ρε Νίκελ, και στο μαραθώνιο ήθελα να πάω αλλά ξύπνησα τώρα και όπως βλέπω στην τηλεόραση μέχρι να ετοιμαστώ και να πάω θα έχουν τερματίσει, είναι γρήγοροι αυτοί οι ανάπηροι. Οπότε το βλέπω στην τηλεόραση.


----------



## SBE (Sep 9, 2012)

Άλεξ, εδώ ίσως λυθεί η απορία σου. 
"You can see a physical disability, but you can't see a learning disability so I think it will take the public a while to understand that there is a learning disability, a physical disability and that they're all part of a main umbrella of people with a disability."

Κι επειδή κανένας δε λέει για τι πράγμα μιλάμε, οι αθλητές συνήθως έχουν αυτισμό ή μεγάλη πνευματική καθυστέρηση, που σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορούν να πάρουν μέρος σε κανονικούς αγώνες. Στα ομαδικά αθλήματα προφανώς έχει διαφορά, δεν ξέρω γιατί έχει σημασία στα ατομικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 9, 2012)

Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι, απ' ό,τι διάβασα στο άρθρο για Cheating, στην Παραολυμπιάδα έχουν μία πληγή παραπάνω από την κανονική Ολυμπιάδα: όχι μόνο το ντόπινγκ, αλλά και τους αθλητές που παριστάνουν ότι έχουν κάποιο intellectual disability που δεν έχουν. 

Στην Ελλάδα ξέρουμε για τον καταιγισμό πλαστών ή έστω άκυρων πιστοποιητικών δυσλεξίας. Όταν δίδασκα στο γυμνάσιο, οι ίδιοι οι γονείς που έφερναν τα πιστοποιητικά εξομολογούνταν με αφέλεια ότι δεν εξέτασε κανένας το παιδί τους. Δηλαδή, εκτός από αυτούς που πληρώνουν για το πιστοποιητικό, ειδικά στο λύκειο για να υπαχθεί το παιδί τους σε ειδική κατηγορία, υπήρχαν και αυτοί, στο γυμνάσιο, που μας έλεγαν ότι, λόγω φόρτου εργασίας, οι αρμόδιοι τούς έδωσαν το πιστοποιητικό χωρίς να εξετάσουν το παιδί.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 9, 2012)

SBE said:


> Στα ομαδικά αθλήματα προφανώς έχει διαφορά, δεν ξέρω γιατί έχει σημασία στα ατομικά.


Δεν ξέρω για όλα τα ατομικά αθλήματα, αλλά τα αθλήματα ταχύτητας, ιδίως αυτά των μεσαίων και μεγάλων αποστάσεων, θέλουν συγκεκριμένο σύστημα για να τα τρέξεις, στο οποίο συνυπολογίζονται πάντα οι επικρατούσες συνθήκες και η τρέχουσα απόδοση των πιο επικίνδυνων αντιπάλων. Φαντάζομαι ότι κάτι αντίστοιχο υπάρχει σε όλα τα ατομικά αθλήματα - ίσως αυτός είναι ένας από τους λόγους.


----------



## SBE (Sep 9, 2012)

Άλεξ, διάβασε σε αυτό που έστειλα τους ελέγχους που περνάνε ο αθλητές όχι μόνο στη χώρα τους αλλά και από την ΔΠΕ. 
Αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς σε όλα τα αγωνίσματα υπάρχουν έλεγχοι. 
Χτες ένας άγγλος ακοντιστής έκανε δύο άκυρες βολές στο καθιστό ακόντιο και μετά γκρίνιαζε στην τηλεόραση ότι αδικήθηκε. Εντούτοις, αν έβλεπες το βίντεο ήταν εμφανές γιατί ακυρώθηκε. Οι κανονισμοί λένε όχι πόδι κάτω και λεκάνη σηκωμένη, μ'αλλα λόγια δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το ένα σου πόδι για να μισοσηκωθείς από την καρέκλα, που ήταν αυτό που έκανε αυτός.
Επίσης χτες, σε αγώνες ταχύτητας με τρίκυκλο μερικές αθλήτριες δεν είχαν τα πόδια χωμένα κάτω από το κάθισμα αλλά ακουμπούσαν σε στήριγμα- ιμάντα λίγα εκατοστά από το έδαφος. Οι κριτές έλεγξαν μετά το βίντεο για να βεβαιωθούν ότι δεν ακούμπησε καμιά φτέρνα κάτω να φρενάρει ή να βοηθήσει τη στροφή. Που σημαίνει ότι αυτά γίνονται. 
Ομοίως έλεγαν ότι στην άρση βαρών το ξύλο που έτρωγε από τον προπονητή του ένας αθλητής ήταν για να του ανεβάσει την πίεση και την αδρεναλίνη, που λόγω της αναπηρίας του ήταν χαμηλά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2012)

Πω πω! Στην παρέλαση έχουν κατεβάσει όλη την εικονογραφία από τους Μόντι Πάιθον μέχρι τον Τιμ Μπάρτον. Πολύ θα ήθελα να μου έλεγε κάποιος την έμπνευση για το κάθε άρμα.

Από το Λάιβ του Μπιμπισί:
This section is called Truck Invasion and there are 25 vehicles here from five huge trucks to other smaller mashed-up craft including "Hellcopter", "Time Machine", "Clamposarus" and "The Car that had to be Toad". They are the brainchildren of Joe Rush and Mike Patterson who specialise in turning old vehicles into mechanical marvels.


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2012)

Και καθώς πέφτει το τελευταίο πυροτέχνημα...

Μπράβο στους Βρετανούς.

It's easy to dismiss the suggestion that these are the most successful Paralympics ever as patriotic bluster, but Locog has the figures to prove it. Not only have the 2.7 million tickets sold beaten Beijing by 900,000, but the revenue generated has reached £45m, some £10m more than the expected total. Competitors have enjoyed full crowds, who took advantage of the "highly affordable" ticket prices. The Olympics, meanwhile, raised a mammoth £550m. 
http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...icially--the-greatest-games-ever-8114025.html

Η λέξη που έμαθα:






*agito* (από το λατινικό agito = κινούμαι) το ασύμμετρο μισοφέγγαρο που χρησιμοποιείται στη σημαία των Παραολυμπιακών Αγώνων
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/agito

The Paralympic symbol consists of three agitos, coloured red, blue and green, the three colours that are most widely represented in national flags around the world.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paralympic_symbols

Από το Λάιβ του Μπιμπισί:
Seb Coe told this anecdote about a Games Maker he met on the Tube.
His name was Andrew and he told me he was a doctor at St Mary's hospital on his way to help out at boxing. But when I tried to thank him, he wouldn't let me. He said he was the one who wanted to do the thanking. And as we did a very English dance over who should thank who, he suddenly cut through all the politeness and said: “I was on duty on 7/7, that awful day. For me this is closure. I wasn't sure I should come or whether I could face it. I'm so glad I did. For I've seen the worst of mankind and now I've seen the best of mankind.”


Sir Philip Craven had an anecdote too: 
Before I close I want to link Stephen Hawking’s words about changing perceptions across multiple dimensions from the ethereal Opening Ceremony, to the words of a five-year-old called George Glen. A few days ago George was reading a book "Treasure" with his mum, Emma.
The first page showed a man with an eye patch, a hook for a hand, a parrot on his shoulder and a wooden leg. Emma asked George who the man was, expecting him to say "a pirate". But he said, "Well, he only has one leg, he must be an athlete".


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2012)

Εγώ θα πω "μπράβο στους Βρετανούς" μόνο αν μου δώσουν τίτλο ευγενείας :laugh:, και γενικώς δεν συμμερίζομαι τον ενθουσιασμό του Νίκελ για κάθε τι βρετανικό. Ας μην αφήνουμε τις ωραίες εικόνες της Παραολυμπιάδας να σβήσουν τα παράπονα της Ολυμπιάδας, όσο κι αν ο Κόου θα το ήθελε. Αυτό που μας δίδαξαν οι Παραολυμπιακοί είναι ότι όταν ένας αθλητικός θεσμός βρίσκεται κοντά στο αθλητικό πνεύμα και δεν έχει αμαυρωθεί με εμπορευματοποίηση, σκάνδαλα κλπ και δεν έχει μετατραπεί σε διαγωνισμό ντοπαρισμένων, τότε κινεί το ενδιαφέρον του κόσμου. 

Η επιτυχία στην πώληση εισιτηρίων οφείλεται σε μεγάλο βαθμό στο φιάσκο με τα εισιτήρια των Ολυμπιακών. Όλοι οι αγανακτισμένοι πολίτες που έμειναν χωρίς εισιτήριο στους Ολυμπιακούς, είτε γιατί ήταν πολύ ακριβά είτε γιατί ατύχησαν στον κληρώσεις, έβγαλαν εισιτήριο για τους Παραολυμπιακούς. Και φυσικά όλοι ήθελαν να πάνε στο Ολυμπιακό Πάρκο γιατί αυτοί που πήγαν νωρίτερα τους είπαν ότι ήταν πολύ ωραίο (δεν εννοώ από διαρρύθμιση του χώρου, εννοώ ότι ήταν σαν διεθνής έκθεση και είχε πράγματα να δεις ακόμα κι αν δεν έβλεπες αγώνες). 
Επίσης η επιτυχία νομίζω ότι οφείλεται και στο ότι τα δικαιώματα για την τηλεοπτική μετάδοση δεν είχε το Μπιμπισί αλλά ιδιωτικό κανάλι που ζει από τις διαφημίσεις (για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν, το Μπιμπισί δεν προβάλλει διαφημίσεις). Έτσι ενώ το Μπιμπισί και το τρισάθλιο αθλητικό τμήμα του, που αποτελείται κυρίως από συνταξιούχους αθλητές με δημοσιοϋπαλληλική νοοτροπία και με γηπεδική αντιμετώπιση των σπορ (όπου μετράνε μόνο "οι δικοί μας"), ακολούθησαν τη λογική "είναι ολυμπιακοί αγώνες, όλοι θα θέλουν να τους δούνε', το 4 που είχε αναλάβει την παραολυμπιάδα έκανε φοβερή διαφήμιση, έφτιαξε πολύ καλή ομάδα παρουσιαστών (και με μεταγραφές των πιο σοβαρών από το Μπιμπισί κι από εξωτερικό) και από την πρώτη μέρα τόνισε τη διεθνή διάσταση των αγώνων. Εκεί που το Μπιμπισί μας είχε φλομώσει με τους Άγγλους αθλητές σε σημείο που χρειάστηκε να γίνει παρέμβαση για να αλλάξουν τακτική, το 4 από την πρώτη μέρα τους πρόβαλε όλους, παροτρύνοντάς μας να καθίσουμε να τους δούμε (για δικό του όφελος βέβαια).
Το Μπιμπισί το συμπαθώ ιδιαίτερα, παρεμπιπτόντως, και δεν είμαι πάντα υπέρ της ιδιωτικής πρωτοβουλίας, αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι στα αθλητικά είναι απαράδεκτο και συστηματικά δεν πιάνει τον παλμό του κοινού. 

Και επειδή εγώ πήγα στο μουσείο παραολυμπιακών, και διάβασα την εξέλιξή τους, δε μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι τα πήγαν πολύ καλά στο Λονδίνο. Από το '96 που μπήκαν οι βάσεις της τωρινής μορφής των αγώνων, κάθε διοργάνωση είναι καλύτερη από την προηγούμενη από άποψη θεατών και προβολής. Ίσως σε τρεις-τέσσερεις ακόμα ολυμπιάδες να μην υπάρχει καμία διαφορά. Ελπίζω να παραμείνουν κάπως πιο φιλικοί προς το κοινό. 

Πριν τους αγώνες ήμουνα διστακτική με τα εισιτήρια γιατί θεωρούσα ότι είναι κάπως περίεργο το να πηγαίνω να με ψυχαγωγούν ΑΜΕΑ, και τελικά δε νομίζω ότι έχω αλλάξει γνώμη και πολύ, αν και τώρα ξέρω ακόμα περισσότερα για τους ανάπηρους (ήξερα ήδη μερικά γιατί ήμουνα παλιότερα εθελόντρια σε οργανισμό για ανάπηρους). Οι επιδόσεις τους στα πιο πολλά αθλήματα δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα θεαματικές, ούτε γίνεται μάχη στήθος με στήθος, ούτε είναι αγώνες μεταξύ ίσων, από τη μια έχεις τον Πιστόριους με όλη την τεχνολογία πίσω του, με τους σπόνσορες κλπ κι από την άλλη τους αθλητές δεν θυμάμαι ποιάς αφρικανικής χώρας που αγωνίζονταν με δανεικές αναπηρικές καρέκλες. Και για να προλάβω όποιον πει ότι το ίδιο γίνεται και στους Ολυμπιακούς, να θυμίσω ότι το ισοδύναμο θα ήταν οι αθλητές να τρέχουν με δανεικά παπούτσια. 

Είδα λοιπόν αθλητές σαν αυτούς:
-πρώην τρομοκράτης της ΕΤΑ που έχασε τα πόδια του και βγαίνοντας από τη φυλακή έγινε αθλητής 
- οδηγός της Φόρμουλα 1 που μετά το ατύχημά του έγινε ποδηλάτης μεγάλων αποστάσεων στους παραολυμπιακούς
- δύο αμερικανίδες δρομείς της καρέκλας, υιοθετημένες η μία από τη Ρωσία κι η άλλη από την Αλβανία
Το ενδιαφέρον για τη ζωή του κάθε αθλητή ήταν εξίσου σημαντικό όσο η επίδοση. 

Τώρα, σχόλια για την τελετή: μου άρεσε καλύτερα από την άλλη τελετή λήξης παρόλο που δεν είχε συνοχή, κυρίως γιατί δεν είχε αυτό που αγγλιστί θα λέγαμε wtf moments. Νίκελ, μας είπαν οι παρουσιαστές ότι τους είπαν να μην περιμένουμε ξεκάθαρη θεματολογία με μυθοπλασία. Αναφέρθηκε βεβαίως το steampunk, και γενικώς ήταν ένας ύμνος στην ανακύκλωση. Και πάλι βέβαια φαινόταν ότι είχαν λιγότερα χρήματα από τους άλλους. Γενικά:

-Εξαιρετική εφαρμογή όλων των εφφέ και τα πυροτεχνήματα πολύ ωραία, είδες Νίκελ που μου είπες μικρό παιδί είμαι να θέλω να πάω στα πυροτεχνήματα του δήμαρχου στη γέφυρα του Πύργου; Ήταν κι αυτά μέρος του σώου. 
-Με έκαναν να βαρεθώ οι Κολντπλέι. Γενικά τα σουξέ τους τα ξέρω μόνο από διαφημίσεις κλπ. Και βλέπω είπαν 15 τραγούδια, κανονική συναυλία δηλαδή και προβολή τους στο έπακρο (πλήρωνε δημοτικά τέλη κορόιδο Λονδρέζε). Μονότερμα το πήρανε! Θα προτιμούσα εναλλαγή. Τα τραγούδια που είπαν θα μπορούσαν να είναι μουσική για να παίζει στο βάθος στο σούπερμάρκετ, κι αν δεν είχαν και τα εφφέ και ακροβατικά και γενικώς πράμα να δεις θα είχα πατήσει το FFW. 
- Χάθηκε το ντόπιο ταλέντο; Έπρεπε να φέρουν αυτούς του γκεστ σταρ;
- Κάποιος πρέπει να μιλήσει στη Ριάνα για τα εσώρουχά της. Και για τη συνήθειά της να φοράει σουτιέν που καλύπτουν τα άνω 3/4 του στήθους. 
- Oι Βραζιλιάνοι είχαν ενδιαφέρον, αν και αυτή η παράσταση, το κομμάτι από τους Ολυμπιακούς και κάτι λίγο που παρακολούθησα στο Σπίτι της Βραζιλίας με άφησαν με την εντύπωση ότι η μουσική τους έχει μετατοπιστεί από τα γνωστά και είναι πλέον της κατηγορίας του σαματά. 
- Οι σαμπαλλαρίνες ήταν ασυντόνιστες αλλά είχαν πλάκα. 
- Αυτό το London 2012, Made in Britain μπορεί να ενθουσίασε τα πλήθη και να ακούγεται σοβαρό, αλλά για σταθείτε ρε παιδιά, θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε και Munich 1972, Made in W. Germany, που η Δ. Γερμανία ήταν εγγύηση ποιότητας στην ετικέτα. Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε Rio 2016, Made in Brazil και γενικώς θα μπορούσαμε να το βγάλουμε για κάθε χώρα. 

Το καλύτερο πάντως το είπε ο Κόου μετά την τελετή που του έπαιρναν συνέντευξη και είπε το πολύ αληθινό: η κάθε χώρα κάνει τη δική της διοργάνωση, δεν έχει νόημα να λες ότι θα ξεπεράσεις τους προηγούμενους, οι αγώνες πάνε από τη μια χώρα στην άλλη και αυτή η ποικιλία τους κάνει ενδιαφέροντες.

Συμφωνώ. 
Και με εξαίρεση τους Ολυμπιακούς της Ατλάντας που δεν έχει νομίζω κανείς αντίρρηση ότι είχαν σοβαρά οργανωτικά προβλήματα, δεν έχω ακούσει για καμιά άλλη διοργάνωση ότι ήταν κακή. 
Σε τέσσερα χρόνια λόγω της διαφοράς ώρας μάλλον δεν θα δούμε και πολλά και απλά δεν θα θυμόμαστε, όπως εγώ δεν θυμάμαι πολλά από το Πεκίνο και το Σίδνεϋ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2012)

SBE said:


> γενικώς δεν συμμερίζομαι τον ενθουσιασμό του Νίκελ για κάθε τι βρετανικό


Καλημέρα. Θα σε περιποιηθώ άλλη μέρα για τις λανθασμένες αναγνώσεις που κάνεις. Αφού είπαμε, εγώ λέω «Μπράβο» και «Ευχαριστώ» πολύ εύκολα, κρατάω τα όμορφα και χαίρομαι, και ξεχνάω τα στραβά. Δεν υπάρχει κάτι συγκριτικό στο «Μπράβο μου», γιατί ούτε εκεί ήμουν ούτε παρακολουθώ τους αγώνες με ιδιαίτερη προσοχή (αυτή τη φορά κατάλαβα δυο πράγματα παραπάνω από τις δικές σου ανταποκρίσεις). Αποκόμισα την εντύπωση ότι οι Παραολυμπιακοί είχαν μεγάλο σουξέ και μου το επαλήθευσε μια εφημερίδα. Ως εκεί. Και τις τέσσερις τελετές τις ευχαριστήθηκα, χωρίς να κάνω σύγκριση με τις παλιότερες. Ξέρεις, η ευχαρίστηση δεν είναι «Α, καλή ήταν η τελετή στο Πεκίνο, αλλά ετούτη εδώ ήταν 20% καλύτερη». Όχι. Η ευχαρίστηση είναι: «Απόψε θα κάνω κάτι ξεχωριστό». Αν θέλω να γκρινιάξω, μπορώ να φανταστώ δέκα (ή 110) καλύτερους συνδυασμούς από Coldplay + Rihanna. Και τι θα κερδίσω; Η γκρίνια θα μου μείνει. (Για τα πυροτεχνήματα εξακολουθώ να μη δίνω δεκαράκι.) Μου άρεσαν τα άρματα, η ορχήστρα, ο ντράμερ που βοήθησε τους Coldplay.

Δύο καίρια ζητήματα: 
1. Δεν μας ενδιαφέρουν τα σουτιέν της Ριάνα. Περισσότερο μας ενδιαφέρουν τα σουτιέν που θα είναι στη μόδα το 2016 στη Βραζιλία.
2. Τον Κοέν τον είδες;


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2012)

Στη Βραζιλία η μόδα δεν αλλάζει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια. Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται με τα σουτιέν, αλλά είναι η χώρα που έφτιαξε τα μαγιώ που τα λένε οι ιθαγενείς fio-dental. Σοβαρά πάντως, πολύ θα ήθελα να πάω στο Ρίο σε τέσσερα χρόνια. Βέβαια το ίδιο είχα πει με το Πεκίνο και δεν πήγα, αλλά μπορώ πάντα να ελπίζω ότι το 2016 θα έχω λεφτά για πέταμα. 

Τον Κοέν τον είδα, αλλά είναι εκτός θέματος. 

Τώρα πάω να δω στην τηλεόραση την παρέλαση των αθλητών της Βρετανίας. Αρχίζει σε κανά μισάωρο. Γενικά αυτές οι παρελάσεις δε με πολυενθουσιάζουν, τείχη δεν υπάρχουν να τα γκρεμίσουμε κλπ αλλά το σημαντικό είναι ότι το τέλος της παρέλασης είναι με εισιτήρια που μοιράστηκαν στους εθελοντές μόνο και θα τους τιμήσουν για την προσφορά. 
Κι από αύριο μία από τα ίδια.


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2012)

Κάτι για αυτούς που έφτιαξαν τα μηχανήματα της τελετής λήξης, Άγγλοι που εγκαταστάθηκαν στην Ιταλία μετά το κυνηγητό της αστυνομίας της δεκαετία του '80 






Είδα και την παρέλαση των αθλητών (όλων) με τους δρόμους φίσκα, έβγαλα και μερικές καλές ελπίζω φωτογραφίες τους κόκκινους διαβόλους τα κόκκινα βέλη και τα άλλα αεροπλάνα (που έστριψαν όλα εδώ δίπλα), άκουσα και τους λόγους και τους ύμνους και γενικώς, ευχάριστο φινάλε για όλους. 

Είπαν ότι τέτοιες παρελάσεις είχαν γίνει και μετά την Αθήνα και το Πεκίνο, εγώ δεν ήμουνα εδώ. Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί εμείς δεν το οργανώνουμε έτσι και απλώς έχουν οπαδοί υποδέχονται στο αεροδρόμιο κλπκλπ. Το δικό μας μπορεί να μοιάζει πιο αυθόρμητο, αλλά ο πολύς αυθορμητισμός κάνει πολλούς να θέλουν να μην συμμετέχουν. 

Πάει κι αυτό...


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2012)

Η ώρα του ξεπουλήματος
London 2012's final race: to sell all the Olympics leftovers


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2013)

Κι ένας επίλογος που μου ήρθε στο ηλεταχυδρομείο μου αυτές τις μέρες, εδώ. Περιληπτικά: όσοι είχαν γραφτεί για εισιτήρια για τους αγώνες (ακόμα κι αν τελικά δεν αγόρασαν εισιτήρια), έπαιρναν κάθε τόσο ενημερωτικά ηλεμηνύματα από τους διοργανωτές. Μετά τους ολυμπιακούς τα μηνύματα ήταν για αθλητικές διοργανώσεις ή ευκαιρίες για άθληση (στα πλαίσια της διάδοσης του αθλητισμού), καθώς και για ζητήματα σχετικά με την πολιτιστική ολυμπιάδα (η οποία δεν ήταν τίποτα ιδιαίτερο). Τώρα μας ενημερώνουν ότι στο τέλος του μήνα κλείνουν οριστικά οι σχετικοί φορείς, και η βάση δεδομένων θα μεταβιβαστεί, και μας λένε τι να κάνουμε στο εξής. Μου φάνηκε ενδιαφέρον από άποψη μάρκετιγκ για την επίτευξη των στόχων των ολυμπιακών αγώνων (διάδοση του αθλητισμού κλπ).


----------

